# mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen



## daGroove (25 April 2007)

*Modinfo: Für alle Betroffenen von mega-downloads.net, die gleich zu Anfang alles auf einen Blick haben möchten*


Das lesen:

1)   Die einfache Version mit allen Tipps für Betroffene gibt es hier:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Für alle, die mehr wissen wollen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

3) Für Lesefaule haben wir Videos zum Thema:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

5) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften mit Abzockern informieren wir hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

5) Den Thread durchzulesen, ist zwar Arbeit, hilft aber weiter

6)





SEP schrieb:


> *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *



7) Wer meint, er hätte was völlig Neues oder müßte unbedingt mitteilen, dass es ihn - wie über Million andere Internetnutzer - auch erwischt hat, kann das hier tun
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53168-mega-downloads-laesst-mich-nicht-mehr-in-ruhe.html



************************************************************************

hallo,

mein vater hat gestern eine rechnung von oben genannter website (auf der er nie war) bekommen und soll nun für ein abo ca. 100€ zahlen.

ich wollte hier mal fragen ob irgendwer mal von dieser site oder dem geschäftsführer [...] gehört hat.

schaut mir ja sehr nach [...] aus...

_[Namen und Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Mario84 (26 April 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



daGroove schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mein vater hat gestern eine rechnung von oben genannter website (auf der er nie war) bekommen und soll nun für ein abo ca. 100€ zahlen.
> 
> ...


hallo,

dann muss sich dein vater dort angemeldet haben, am besten du rufst dort an, die sagen dir warum eine rechnung. der anbieter muss eine lösung bieten, dass wenn dein vater unberechtigt diese rechnung erhält, diese storniert wird.

ich würds mal so versuchen, vielleicht gibt dir google noch etwas dazu, aber meistens ist es gut dort hinzugehen, wo das problem verursacht wird, um es zu lösen.

bei mir hats auf jeden fall geklappt. 2 Minuten telefoniert, aber ich war auf der Seite, hatte das vergessen.


----------



## daGroove (26 April 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

nö der war nie dort... (wieso auch... was man dort findet, gibts zu 80% in neuerer version auf den seiten der hersteller)

und in österreich deswegen anrufen weiss ich auch ned... hab mitlerweilen bisl geforscht und die seite ist wohl auch bekannt und auf diversen blacklists...

ich denke mal wird des beste sein wenn ers ignoriert.


wollte ansich nur wissen ob jemand auch solche erfahrungen mit der site gemacht hat und ob sowas jetzt ne neue masche ist...


mfg


----------



## Wembley (26 April 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Na geh. Der Herr C. M. Hier ein alter Bekannter. Mit probenzauber.de ist er auch schon in die Geschichte eingegangen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38688

BTW: Was die Sache angeht, sind diese beiden Links höchst empfehlenswert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



daGroove schrieb:


> ...der war nie dort...
> 
> ...wollte ansich nur wissen ob jemand auch solche erfahrungen ... gemacht hat ...


In diesem Fall liegt es nahe, dass irgendwer die Daten deines Vaters verwendet hat. Stelle dir das mal so vor, als wenn jemand irgendwem einen Stapel Pizza nach Hause bestellt. Dabei muss der Pizzabote selbst zusehen, von wem er dann die Ware bezahlt bekommt - nicht anders ist es in Fall deines Vaters.


----------



## daGroove (27 April 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

also doch ignorieren


----------



## Mega-Downloads (28 April 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



daGroove schrieb:


> also doch ignorieren


guten tag,

sollte sich dein Vater nicht angemeldet haben, so muss man davon ausgehen, dass sich ein Dritter durch Nutzung der Daten angemeldet hat.

in diesem Fall würden wir es begrüßen wenn Sie uns eine kurze E-Mail an [email protected] senden (oder ggf. kurz anrufen, wir können Sie auch gerne zurückrufen), um diesem Fall nachzugehen zu können.

Der ordnungsgemäße Weg ist eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt (wg. Nutzung der Daten durch Dritte) bei der nächsten zuständigen Behörde, oder die Versicherung an Eides Statt.

Diese Behörde führt in weiterer Folge kontakt mit uns, und erruiert (sofern es aufgrund der Ermittlungen möglich ist) diese "Dritte" Person.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis und danken Ihnen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 April 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Mega-Downloads schrieb:


> guten tag,
> 
> sollte sich dein Vater nicht angemeldet haben, so muss man davon ausgehen, dass sich ein Dritter durch Nutzung der Daten angemeldet hat.


Maybe, Christopher. Aber wen interessierts? Euch, aber nicht den User!



Mega-Downloads schrieb:


> in diesem Fall würden wir es begrüßen wenn Sie uns eine kurze E-Mail an [email protected] senden (oder ggf. kurz anrufen, wir können Sie auch gerne zurückrufen), um diesem Fall nachzugehen zu können.
> Der ordnungsgemäße Weg ist eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt (wg. Nutzung der Daten durch Dritte) bei der nächsten zuständigen Behörde, oder die Versicherung an Eides Statt.


Diese Anzeige könnt ihr ja dann veranlassen, wenn ihr euch geschädigt fühlt!



Mega-Downloads schrieb:


> Diese Behörde führt in weiterer Folge kontakt mit uns, und erruiert (sofern es aufgrund der Ermittlungen möglich ist) diese "Dritte" Person.


Also, dann zeigt mal schön bei dieser Behörde an. Die sollen mal "erruieren":-p


----------



## daGroove (28 April 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

was ich in den letzten tagen so alles gelesen habe, wird da eh nichts bei rumkommen...

da stellt sich mir nur die frage wieso wir uns den stress geben sollten und anzeige gegen unbekannt zu stellen...

hört sich ja fast so an als ob wir nachweisen müssten keinen vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben... eine email kann man ja schreiben (werd ich meinem vater weitergeben), alles andere halte ich für übertrieben!

nur weil jemand (eventuell) die email-adresse meines vaters in nen formular gepostet hat... sry, aber als schaden seh ich das nicht... eher als einen dummen scherz...
desweiteren kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das die sache so gelaufen sein kann, da man ansich JEDE anmeldung erst noch bestätigen muss, was auch nicht passiert sein kann.

wenn sollte mega-downloads ersteinmal beweisen das etwas in der richtung geschehen ist... mit datum und ip am besten...

auf der besagten rechnung steht ausser der email-adresse mal garnix...

adresse usw kann man in 2sec im telefonbuch finden und somit ist für mich dadurch noch lange kein vertrag rechtskräftig...

oder sieht das hier jemand anders?

ich lasse mich gerne belehren, wenn ich mist schreiben sollte 


mfg


----------



## Don Pablo (30 April 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



daGroove schrieb:


> da stellt sich mir nur die frage wieso wir uns den stress geben sollten und anzeige gegen unbekannt zu stellen...


Das frage ich mich auch. Wenn sich jemand geschädigt fühlt, dann doch wohl eher der Probenzauberer, Herr C.M.
An eurer Stelle würde ich erst was unternehmen, wenn ihr was per Post erhaltet.
Lehnt euch zurück und schaut euch mal die Seite vom Vampirjäger an. 
www.vampir-mafia.de/aktuell.html


----------



## daGroove (30 April 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Don Pablo schrieb:


> An eurer Stelle würde ich erst was unternehmen, wenn ihr was per Post erhaltet.



die rechnung kam ja per post... nur ändert des für mich grad auch ned viel 
oder macht des nen unterschied?


----------



## BenTigger (30 April 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich denke mal es war die Post vom Gericht gemeint 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=15709#post15709


----------



## conair2004 (30 April 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Mega-Downloads schrieb:


> guten tag,
> 
> sollte sich dein Vater nicht angemeldet haben, so muss man davon ausgehen, dass sich ein Dritter durch Nutzung der Daten angemeldet hat.
> 
> ...




Das "so eine Firma" einfach seine Forderung einstellt, wenn man behauptet, dass ein Dritter seine eigenen Daten missbraucht hat, ist mir auch neu.
Und der Kundenservice ruft einen sogar zurück.Ein Wunder, dass es überhaupt eine Kundenservice gibt :scherzkeks: 
Also entweder sind die tatsächlich seriös oder die müssen von anderen Firmen noch viel lernen :crazy:


----------



## daGroove (30 April 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Das "so eine Firma" einfach seine Forderung einstellt, wenn man behauptet, dass ein Dritter seine eigenen Daten missbraucht hat, ist mir auch neu.



letztendlich ist es sicher eher so, dass diese firma behauptet man hätte sich für ein abo registriert...

was erstmal zu beweisen wäre...


----------



## mp5k (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

servus leute,
ich habe auch von mega-downloads.net zwei e-mails erhalten.
die haben mir gleich eine rechnung in höhe von 100 euro geschickt mit dem vermerk: vielen dank für ihre anmeldung u.s.w.
war auch erst einmal verblüfft, da ich mit meinem anschluss sowieso keine downloads machen kann.
ich habe dann mehrere e-mails an mega-downloads geschickt und ihnen mitgeteilt, dass ich mich nicht angemeldet habe und dass ich mit meinem anschluss keine downloads machen kann.
die wurden dann auch noch frech und hatten mir mir mahnungen und eine frist von 8 tagen gegeben um diese rechnung zu begleichen. ansonsten drohen rechtliche schritte.
mir kommt es so vor, dass hier mit einem ip - scanner gearbeitet wird, da mega-downloads.net mir mitgeteilt hat, dass sie meine IP adresse besitzen und ich mich angeblich mit dieser IP nummer angemeldet habe. 
mein fazit:
nix wird bezahlt, da es hier nicht mit rechten dingen zu geht.
ihr müsst ebenfalls richtig frech  sein und auch mal böse worte reinbringen.

meine sache läuft noch bei mega-downloads.net ich bin mal gespannt, wie es weitergeht. ( mich freut's )

lg. an alle

mp5 k


----------



## dvill (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



mp5k schrieb:


> ihr müsst ebenfalls richtig frech  sein und auch mal böse worte reinbringen.


Im Gegentum: Klappe halten und  wenn, nichts Notwendiges zu sagen ist.


----------



## Immo (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



mp5k schrieb:


> ihr müsst ebenfalls richtig frech  sein und auch mal böse worte reinbringen.


Das interessiert die Herrschaften nicht die Bohne. 
Der Geniesser liest, lacht sich einen Ast  und  schweigt. Das  ärgert die Herrschaften viel mehr als Krakele.
Ausnahmen  wie der Thread  "Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test" http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
dienen als allgemeine Belustigung. Nicht jeder hat die Fähigkeit, die Herrschaften so gekonnt 
auf den Arm zu nehmen, obwohl die eh den  Eindruck der völligen Schmerzbefreitheit machen


----------



## brauche_hilfe! (23 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Meine Eltern haben mir gerade eine Rechnung gezeigt...eine Rechnung überr 100€, besser gesagt eine letzte Mahnung bereits.
Zitat: "bereits in der E-Mail vom 10.07.2007 baten wir Sie, unsere Forderung für die Nutzunh unseres Dienstes [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] in Höhe von EUR 96,00 bis zum 21.07.2007 zu begleichen. Leider konnten wir bis heute keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen."
Das lustige/traurige: Ich hatte NIEMALS eine email von denen erhalten (obwohl diese korrekt im Briefkopf als meine "KundenID" ausgegeben wird) noch war ich jemals bei denen auf der Seite. Und solte ich dies vergessen habe, so weiß ich doch genau, dass ich von dort niemals irgendwas runtergeladen habe zu 100%.
Die Rechnung war vom 27.8.07...ich habe vorhin in einer email geantwortet, hätte ich vielleicht lassen sollen, hat man anscheinend vergessen. Leider habe ich das Datum erst hinterher richtig wahrgenommen.
Was mich jedoch stuzig macht ist, woher die meine emailadresse und meinen namen haben, da das Inet hier auf den Namen meines Vaters angemeldet ist.
Was soll ich jetzt machen??? Einfach jegliche weitere Mahnungen ignorieren??? Weiterhin versuchen per email die sache auszudiskutieren??? 
Eins weiß ich: Zahlen werde ich sicherlich nicht, zur Not kommts halt zur Gerichtsverhandlung, wozu hat man ne Rechtsschutzversicherung 
Was ist denn bei euch inzwischen rausgekommen und können die mir überhaupt als Minderjähriger was in Rechnung stellen???


----------



## daGroove (23 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ignoriers einfach... mein vater hat des gleiche problem...
glaub ned das die einen anzeigen!
denen geht eh der ar** auf grundeis was ich so ergoogelt habe (bank hat konto gesperrt usw)


ich würds aussitzen... aber zur not gibts auch noch nen musterbrief für solche fälle... such mal bei verbraucherschutz!

aber zahlen würd ich auf keinen fall... selbst wennde dich angemeldet hättest ........


mfg

*[Virenscanner: Absatz vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## mp5k (23 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

servus leute,
also bei mir läuft die sache immer noch.
mittlerweile hat mega download.net sogar ein inkasso-büro beauftragt - mich freut's immer noch.
die rechnung beziffert sich nun auf ca. 150 euro, ich habe darauf meinen anwalt beauftragt. soll der sich mit den [ edit]  rum ärgern.

ist nur schade, dass die brüder weit weg sind sonst könnte man mal - naja ihr wisst schon......

gruss an alle


----------



## brauche_hilfe! (23 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Jo hab n bissl rumgegoogelt und hab das mit den gesperrten Bankkonten auch gelesen:-D
Hier was imo extrem nützliches: http://board.gulli.com/thread/681946-auf-abzocker-reingefallen---was-dagegen-unternehmen/


----------



## daGroove (23 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



mp5k schrieb:


> servus leute,
> also bei mir läuft die sache immer noch.
> mittlerweile hat mega download.net sogar ein inkasso-büro beauftragt - mich freut's immer noch.
> die rechnung beziffert sich nun auf ca. 150 euro, ich habe darauf meinen anwalt beauftragt. soll der sich mit den [ edit ] rum ärgern.
> ...




hehe... genau wie bei vaddern


----------



## Buffy601 (25 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



daGroove schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mein vater hat gestern eine rechnung von oben genannter website (auf der er nie war) bekommen und soll nun für ein abo ca. 100€ zahlen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe in der Vergangenheit auch e-Mails von der Firma Mega-Downloads bekommen. :wall: Sie sind sehr energisch! Auch ich habe nichts heruntergeladen und habe mich auch dort nicht angemeldet. Man schrieb mir nur, das ich mit eMule mich dort angemeldet hätte. 

Ferner, das ich irgentwo ein Häkchen gemacht hätte. Ich kann mich wirklich nicht daran erinnern, ob man bei eMule dann dafür ein Häkchen machen kann. Man teilte mir auch eine IP - Nr. mit, mit der es passiert sein soll.

Nun, am heutigem Tag habe ich von einem Inkasso - Unternehmen I.D.S Inkassomanagement aus Herford die Aufforderung bekommen, dass ich die Hauptforderung von 96 € und 38,95 € + 10% Zinsen von 8.89 € zahlen soll.

Ich werde nichts zahlen und lasse es auf eine Klage ankommen, was ich Mega-Downloads auch schon mitteilte. Ferner überlege ich ich, ob ich offiziell  Strafanzeige wegen vorsetzlichen Betruges machen soll.

Gerhard :-p


----------



## jupp11 (25 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Buffy601 schrieb:


> Ich werde nichts zahlen und lasse es auf eine Klage ankommen, was ich Mega-Downloads auch schon mitteilte. .


Die wahrscheinlich nie kommen wird.  Die "Kostenlosbranche" ist äußerst klageunwillig.


Buffy601 schrieb:


> Ferner überlege ich ich, ob ich offiziell  Strafanzeige wegen vorsetzlichen Betruges machen soll.


gegen ein Unternehmen in Ö ? Schon bei den in Deutschland beheimateten "Kostenlosbietern " 
 sehen sich die deutsche STAs außerstande Straftatbestände bei diesen Geschäftsgebaren  zu erkennen.


----------



## brauche_hilfe! (25 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Sooo hab ne Rückmeldung bekommen ich soll für ein angeblich gedownloadetes Programm bezahlen.
Leider war dieses 1. kostenlos (zumindest stand nix von Preis da und es ist eigentlih als freeware bekannt)
2. wars gar net auf der Seite...

Zurückgeschrieben hab ich, dass ich noch unter 16 bin, die wollen jetz ne Ausweiskopie.
War das net so, dass die MIR des nachweisen müssen, dass ich NICHT volljährig/geschäftsfähig bin???


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Der Anbieter hat nachzuweisen, dass und mit wem wofür ein Vertrag besteht. Dass du nicht geschäftsfähig bist ergibt sich ja bereits aus deinem Alter.


----------



## brauche_hilfe! (25 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ja aber wenn die mein alter doch gar nicht wissen???
Alleine aus dem Namen kann man doch net das alter schließen...


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

...na du hattest das denen doch mitgeteilt (siehe dein Posting zuvor).


----------



## daGroove (25 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



brauche_hilfe! schrieb:


> Sooo hab ne Rückmeldung bekommen ich soll für ein angeblich gedownloadetes Programm bezahlen.
> Leider war dieses 1. kostenlos (zumindest stand nix von Preis da und es ist eigentlih als freeware bekannt)
> 2. wars gar net auf der Seite...
> 
> ...



in solchen fällen drohen sie dir dann mit ner klage wegen betrug...
hab ich auch schon öfters mal gelesen...

ignoriers einfach weiter 



			
				brauche_hilfe! schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo hab ne Rückmeldung bekommen ich soll für ein angeblich gedownloadetes Programm bezahlen.
> Leider war dieses 1. kostenlos (zumindest stand nix von Preis da und es ist eigentlih als freeware bekannt)
> 2. wars gar net auf der Seite...



löl jo und wenn dus wirklich geladen hättest, dann eh vom hersteller selber... soweit ich in erfahrung gebracht habe, linken die ihre downloads eh nur...

ergo geht nichtmal die traffic auf mega-blödel.net... für was als zahlen ?


----------



## brauche_hilfe! (25 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ja ich kann ja aber auch behaupten was ich will xD
Ist zwar die Wahrheit aber wer glaubt denn heutzutage noch an Ehrlichkeit (vor allem Leute die selber Leute betrügen^^)
Naja auf jeden Fall wollen die ne Kopie der Geburtsurkunde, werde denen sagen dass ich das nicht machen werde weil die beweisen müssen dass ich nicht volljährig bin...hab das auf jeden Fall so verstanden.


----------



## daGroove (25 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

für was denn?
lass des einfach und gut ist.. glaube nicht das des ne email wert ist, denen zu antworten... aber desmit der geburtsuhrkunde is mal ne nette idee *gg*
wieso nicht auch noch die lohnsteuerkarte, bankverbindung (mit tans und geheimnummern) und deinen ausweis?


ne mal im ernst.. sowas dürfen die glaub ich ned verlangen...


----------



## mp5k (25 September 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

servus leut,
dann machen wir mal ne kaffeefahrt bei nachts
[ edit ] .

und danach machen wir party, ist doch was oder?

gruss an alle betroffenen

:-D

mp 5 k


----------



## Axeman (4 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo. Habe dieses Jahr im Juni auch bekanntschaft mit diesem netten Kreis gemacht!

Habe mich bei Mega-Dummloads.de angemeldet und in den winzigen Kleingedruckten natürlich die 24 Monatige vertragsbindung und die damit verbundenen Kosten übersehen. :wall:

Mittlerweile sind einige Monate vergangen und vor 2 Tagen erhielt ich nun ein Schreiben von I.D.S. :-?
Die vorrangegangenen Drohungen von Easy IT solutions erwähne ich gleich gar nicht.
Ausser einer E-Mail die ich vor gut 2 Monaten versickt habe werden diese Typen von mir nichts mehr erhalten. :scherzkeks:

Durch unzählige Forenbeiträge im WWW habe ich erfahren was mir noch bevorsteht. Doch solange ich keine gerichtliche Post erhalte und auch kein Staatsmann bei mir vor der Tür steht werde ich die Beine hochlegen und genüsslich zusehen wie [...] erhaltenes Geld für Papier, Druckerschwärze, Personal und Versandkosten draufgeht. :sun:
Und das kann ich allen anderen auch raten. 
Eine Klage anzustreben ist soweit ich informiert bin sinnlos da derartiges von der anderen Seite nicht zu erwarten ist. 

Al Capone hätte ja auch nicht die Bullen angerufen, oder? :-D

Ich freue mich auf den Tag an dem dieser [...]müll platzt und diese [...] alle gesiebte Luft atmen. Wobei die sich sicher wieder rauswinden können.

Sollte ich falsch liegen und den Herrschaften wirklich für ihre "Dienstleistungen" angemessen Geld schulden, können sie ja gerne mal vorbeikommen. 
Wotan ist manchmal sehr einsam und verspielt!

Haltet alle durch! Und vielleicht machen wir doch mal nen Ausflug zusammen!?

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Axeman (4 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Axeman schrieb:


> Habe mich bei Mega-Dummloads.de angemeldet und in den winzigen Kleingedruckten natürlich die 24 Monatige vertragsbindung und die damit verbundenen Kosten übersehen. :wall:



Zu der Anmeldung sei noch zu sagen dass ich im nachhinein mit schmerzenden Augen gelesen habe dass die erste Woche/oder war es Tag? dieser Service kostenlos ist. Ich habe den Service auch nur direkt nach der Anmeldung genutzt wobei ich sagen muss dass ich dazu auf die herstellerseite gelinkt wurde und dort meinen "mega" download von läpischen 2-3 MB getätigt habe (übrigens sowieso FREEWARE (wobei man im Google immer auf mega-dummload.de stösst))
Anschliessend sei zu sagen dass es mir nicht möglich war meine Anmeldung während der "TESTPHASE" rückgängig zu machen (wo bitte?) 
meine E-Mail wurde ja später auch nicht beantwortet.
Da ich aber den Dienst ja nicht bei mega-dummload.de getätigt hatte wars mir sowieso schon zu dumm da nochmal hinzugehen. Und simsalabim kam flotte 2 Monate später doch auch schon die postalische Mahnung. Vorrangegangene Rechnungs - E-Mails hat mein SPAMFILTER gefressen. Und so solte ich nicht nur die ca. 96 € zahlen sondern auch noch die Mahngebür.
Also erhob ich meinen .....finger

Mittlerweile sind es 151 € (wohlgemerkt für lediglich 12 der 24 Monate)
 Aber es wird sicherlich noch mehr.:sun:


----------



## Don_Laxxx (7 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hi leute,

auch ich wurde von diesen "sympatischen" freaks von mega-downinkasso mit ihrer fanpost bombadiert. heute wars mal wieder so weit. jetzt sind es 153.- € aber die kriegen keinen cent von mir. ich werde diese ****** anzeigen gehen und wenn das nicht hilft gehe ich nach günther jauch (stern tv) oder ich meld mich bei bizz damit die das fass ohne boden kriegen. 

ich wurde im aktuellsten brief freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass es eine neue bankverbindung gibt....

[.....]
noch nie gesehen so ein konto....


wahrscheinlich brauchten die jungs ein neues konto weil das alte schon gesperrt ist oder so... Geschäftssitz ist übrigens "United arab Emirates" 

vermutlich damit bloß kein deutsches recht greift....


WENN MAN MEGA-DOWNLOADS HAT, BRAUCHT MAN KEINE FEINDE MEHR


so, ich fahr jetz zu den jungs in grün


tschöööö

_Daten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hab grad bemerkt, dass Mega-Downloads Wien "verlassen" hat und nun auch an die allseits bekannte Adresse in Dubai "umgezogen" ist.

Und einen neuen Geschäftsführer mit einem arabischen Namen haben sie inzwischen auch:
Mr. A****** S**** M******* N** S*******


----------



## Nathan (9 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi Leute,

Auch ich bin auf „Mega-Downloads.net“ reingefallen!

Es lief im Prinzip genau wie bei jedem andern ab. Wollte mir ein Freeware-Programm
runter laden, bin dann über google auf die „Mega-Downloads-Seite“ gekommen, hab mich zwar ein wenig über die „Registrierung“ gewundert, da ja Freeware nichts weiter bei gedacht
bis, nach 15 Tagen.
Dann wie üblich,“ Rechnung, mein Wiederuf (da von kostenlos ausgegangen), nicht Anerkennung des Wiederuf´s (da ich ja besser hätte lesen sollen), 1. Mahnung!

Hab dann mal gezielt nach „Mega-Donloads.net“ bei google gesucht, und bin auf Dutzende von Foren gestoßen, die denen sich unzählige Leute beschwerten/hilfe suchen  weil sie alle auf die gleich Masche reingefallen sind.

Ich hab Stunden verbracht die Seiten durch zu lesen, um mir zu Schluß klar darüber zu sein das ich auf keinen Fall einfach so bezahlen werde!

Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage: „Aussitzen“  oder zum Anwalt.
Hab mich dann dafür entschlossen zur „Verbraucher-Zentrale“ bei uns in Düsseldorf zu gehen. Und mal nach fragen was die mir dazu raten (bzw. ob ich wegen meiner Dummheit gezwungen bin letzt endlich doch zu zahlen).

Ich muß sagen das es zumindest für die Beruhigung meiner Nerven der richtige Weg war.  

Als ich meinen Fall dem Dortigen Rechtsberater vorgetragen hatte, ihm meine Unterlagen mit 
allem Mails und Screenshot, der anmelde Seite von „mega-Downloads.net“, wurde mir Direkt gesagt das ich ganz klar nicht Zahlen brauch!!
Die Masche mit den „versteckten Abos“ sei bekannt. Solche Seiten verstoßen gegen gesetzliche Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz gemäß § 312e BGB bzw. §1 der BGB-inf VO.

Man sagte mir dass man sich nicht von denen einschüchtern lassen soll (auch nicht von den Inkassounternehmen!) 
Hier ein ausschnitt von der VZ-nrw Seite:


> *Rechnungen nicht zahlen:* Die Verbraucherzentrale rät, unberechtigte Forderungen schriftlich abzuwehren. Auch wer bei einer solchen Forderung einen 'gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid' mit Zustellungsurkunde erhält, sollte sich auf keinen Fall einschüchtern lassen.



Es gibt dazu sogar ein Faltblatt dazu, das in jeder Verbraucherzentrale kostenlos ausliegend.  Das kann man aber auch unter diesem Link („wirklich kostenlos“!!!) downloaden:

http://www.vz-nrw.de/mediabig/30612A.pdf


----------



## reingelegt2000 (9 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

liebe forumsteilnehmer,

 ich sende euch hier mal den schriftwechsel mit megadownload, nachdem ich die erste mahnung erhielt:





> To: support @ mega-downloads.net
> Sent: Thursday, November 08, 2007 8:04 PM
> Subject: Mega-Downloads.net: Mahnung - RechnungsNr: XXX
> 
> ...







> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> 
> Sie wurden bei Ihrer Anmeldung deutlich über alle unsere Konditionen hingewiesen: ht*p://w*w.mega-downloads.net/anmelden.html, bitte durchlesen.
> ...





> Sehr geehrter Herr A.,
> 
> 
> wenn Sie sich meine Email wirklich angesehen hätten, hätten Sie herauslesen können, dass ich mich eben nicht über IHRE Seite bzw. über Ihr Anmeldeformular, das aktuell auf ht*p://w*w.mega-downloads.net/anmelden.html zu finden ist angemeldet habe.
> ...






> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> 
> die Anmeldung erfolgt nur über diese Anmeldeseite: ht*p://w*w.mega-downloads.net/anmelden.html, es gibt keine andere.
> ...





> Sehr geehrter Herr A.,
> 
> 
> ich freue mich für Sie, dass Sie in Zeiten der hohen Arbeitslosigkeit einen Job gefunden haben. Nur sollten Sie sich fragen, ob Ihnen die Sache bei einer derartigen Firma wert ist.
> ...



_[Gefährdende Links entschärft, Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



reingelegt2000 schrieb:


> ich sende euch hier mal den schriftwechsel mit megadownload, nachdem ich die erste mahnung erhielt:


Zu welchem Zweck? Schwachsinnige Mahnschreiben haben wir hier schon zu viele gelesen.

Die Verbraucherzenrale fasst zusammen, was zu tun ist.


----------



## reingelegt2000 (10 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

der zweck ist: ich möchten den leuten zeigen, dass man die mails von denen einfach nicht so ernst nehmen soll, wie es viele tun.
man soll lachen können, nicht zittern.

außerdem ist es auch ein schönes beispiel dafür, dass von seiten "dubais" auf nichts eingegangen wird, egal was man schreibt. also kann man sich eigentlich die mühe und den aufwand sparen, den ich mir gemacht habe. 
auch die vordrucke vom verbraucherschutz bringen, wie man sieht, bei denen herzlich wenig.

wer interesse daran hat schlüsse aus dem schriftwechsel zu ziehen, wird auch welche ziehen.

mfg


----------



## Olli D. (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Moin Jungs!

Fürchte ich bin auch ein Opfer geworden!

Wollte das Programm Limewire runterladen (war eigentlich immer Kostenlos oder?) und hatte währenddessen leider Rechner und Internet Probleme! Konnte somit nicht die AGBs lesen, weil Sie mir nicht richtig angezeigt wurde, aufgrund meiner Rechner Probleme!
Na gut, das Programm hatte ich dann! Heute kam dann die Rechnung per Mail über 96 Euro, weil ich ja die AGBs bestätigt habe!:wall:
Hab denen jetzt auch das Problem mit meinem Rechner geschildert! Mal sehen wie Sie darauf reagieren!

Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Rechnung bezahlen, weil ich ja schließlich ein Programm von denen runtergeladen habe oder soll ich die Sachen einfach ignorieren?

Hab auch keine Lust ein Anwalt einzuschalten und nachher dann noch die Anwaltskosten usw. tragen muss!!!

Was soll ich tun?

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Fabian_Bajorat (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

ich weiß, es kamen jetzt schon viele, viele Beispiel von Pseudo-Rechnungen die von mega.download abgeschickt wurden, welche aber unberechtigt sind und viele haben schon geschrieben, dass man das nicht so ernst nehmen sollte, aber ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung bekommen:



> Mega-Downloads.net: Rechnung - RechnungsNr: [......]
> 
> Medieninhaber: Blue Byte FZE
> 
> ...



Ich habe jetzt wirklich Angst, weil ich mir vor ein paar Tagen das Programm TVU-Player heruntergeladen habe, die aber nicht über Mega-Downloads.net und vor ein paar Wochen eine p2p-software. ebenfalls nicht über mega-downloads.net.

Das angegebene Geburtsdatum ist natürlich falsch, weil ich das gar nicht eingegeben habe, und ich, wenn ich Geburtsdaten eingebe, IMMER das richtige eingebe.

Ist das jetzt alles Angstmache, oder sollte ich doch etwas beim Herunterladen des TVUplayers oder der p2psoftware übersehen haben?

Auch wenn euch langsam die ängstlichen User vielleicht zum Hals raushängen, wäre ich sehr dankbar für eine Antwort, weil ich echt Angst habe, dass da auf mich was zukommt, was nicht berechtigt ist.

Danke!

_Diverse Daten editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Olli D. (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Genau das gleiche habe ich auch bekommen!


----------



## Fabian_Bajorat (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Olli D. schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche habe ich auch bekommen!



Hast du irgendwas runtergeladen in der letzten Zeit?
Irgendwelche Software?

Was wirst Du jetzt machen?

Ich habe denen schon ne Mail geschrieben:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> was Sie hier abziehen ist die reinste Frechheit!
> Ich bin zu keinem Zeitpunkt auf Mega-Downloads gewesen und habe auch keine hinterhältigen Haken aktiviert.
> ...



Klingt vielleicht reisserisch, aber so kams mir halt ausm Bauch raus. 
Ich hoffe, ich hab mit der Mail keinen Bock geschossen....


----------



## Olli D. (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Wie in meinem ersten Text beschrieben, hatte ich nur ein Programm runtergeladen!


----------



## Fabian_Bajorat (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hm, das sieht dann wohl so aus, dass man, wenn man dann wirklich was heruntergeladen hat, auch zahlen muss, obwohl man von mega downloads gar nichts gesehen oder gelesen hat?


----------



## Fabian_Bajorat (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

[......]
_Inhalt gelöscht, da keine nähere überprüfbare Infos gegeben wurden. MOD/BR_


----------



## Olli D. (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hab gerade auf einer anderen Seite noch gelesen, das man alles ignorieren soll, egal mit was sie drohen und nach einiger Zeit hören die wohl auf! Problem istz nur leider, das ich da ja wirklich was runtergeladen habe! Werde es aber trotzdem ignorieren!


----------



## Wembley (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Allgemein gilt einmal das:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/
Hier wird das Thema eindeutig beleuchtet.


> Ich habe jetzt wirklich Angst, weil ich mir vor ein paar Tagen das Programm TVU-Player heruntergeladen habe, die *aber nicht über Mega-Downloads.net* und vor ein paar Wochen eine p2p-software. *ebenfalls nicht über mega-downloads.net*.


Wo hast du es dann heruntergeladen? Der TVU-Player ist definitiv kostenlos. 
Was die von mega-downloads.net aber machen ist, dass sie Geld dafür verlangen, dass sie einen Zugang dafür geben, dass man u. a. kostenlose Software downloaden kann. Irgendwie überflüssig, wenn man bedenkt, dass es im Internet genug Seiten gibt, wo man z.B. diesen Player wirklich kostenlos herunterladen kann. 
Na und bei der Anmeldung (wie auch immer diese stattgefunden hat), steht der Preis grad auch nicht deutlich da. Deswegen landen ja immer wieder User bei uns. Nicht nur wegen mega-downloads.


----------



## Fabian_Bajorat (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Tja, wenn ich das noch wüsste, wo ich den heruntergeladen habe...
Kann sein, dass ich das über einen Link in einem Sportforum gemacht habe, oder aber per googel--> TVU-Player und dann über die TVU website.
Ich vermute aber eher, dass die Rechnung daraus resultiert, dass ich mal vor ein paar Wochen einen Test-Icq test gemacht habe und dahinter ein verstecker Link mitdranhing.

Ich habe eigentlich vor, alles, was weiterhin an Forderungen kommt, ob per mail oder per Post, zu ignorieren, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es ratsam ist, nicht irgendwann doch per Anwalt einzuschreiten.
Ist es das, oder kann man geflissentlich alles komplett ignorieren, falls was kommt?


----------



## Fabian_Bajorat (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Da es hier scheinbar keine Edit-Funktion gibt hier noch mal ein kleiner Nachtrag:
Der Link ist sehr informativ! Vielen Dank und ich finde es großartig, dass es eine Seite wie diese hier gibt.
Das ist auf jeden Fall günstiger als ein Verbraucherschutzbüro!


----------



## Olli D. (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hab mir das auch mal durchgelesen! HAb jetzt nochmal offiziell der Rechnung widersprochen und werde alles weitere ignorieren, bis der Richter vor meiner Tür steht!!! :roll::wall:


----------



## jupp11 (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Olli D. schrieb:


> , bis der Richter vor meiner Tür steht!!! :roll::wall:


Richter pflegen keine Hausbesuche zu machen...


----------



## Olli D. (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

WEiß ich auch! Ihr wisst ja aber wie es meine!!!
Oder?


----------



## Wembley (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Olli D. schrieb:


> WEiß ich auch! Ihr wisst ja aber wie es meine!!!
> Oder?


Ja, du meinst wohl den Gerichtsvollzieher. Aber da ist ein himmelhoher Unterschied zu einem Richter.
Aber sooo schnell ist der Gerichtsvollzieher auch nicht da.
Da gäbe es zuerst einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Dem kann man durch Setzen eines Kreuzchens widersprechen und .....
Bevor ich lange herumschreibe, lies dir doch das durch. 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

Da wird im unteren Teil erklärt, was wäre wenn. Betonung auf "wäre", weil so weit gehen die in den allerallerseltensten Fällen.


----------



## Fabian_Bajorat (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Olli D. schrieb:


> Hab mir das auch mal durchgelesen! HAb jetzt nochmal offiziell der Rechnung widersprochen und werde alles weitere ignorieren, bis der Richter vor meiner Tür steht!!! :roll::wall:



Genau das werde ich auch tun.
Steht auch alles unter dem erwähnten Link.
Hab ja bereits widersprochen und somit ist die Sache für mich erledigt.


----------



## Olli D. (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Dann halt der Gerichtsvollzieher! Meinet wegen auch die Zeugen Jehovas!:-p Ich mach nichts mehr!


----------



## Don_Laxxx (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ich bins nochmal,

also ich hab mal ein bisschen recherchiert und herausgefunden das solche vereine wie mega-downloads bisher nur ein einziges mal bis vors gericht gegangen sind und dort hat der kunde (das opfer) recht bekommen!!!

ansonsten lassen es diese freundlichen drücker erst gar nicht so weit kommen.

und ohne urteil keine pfändung.

außerdem habe ich gerade von nem anderen beitrag erfahren, das der firmensitz von bluebyte-blabla in wien ist. bei meinem schreiben, dass ich erhalten habe, war der firmensitz noch in den vereinigten arabischen emiraten oder so. glaube nicht, das ne seriöse firma so auf zigeuner macht und dauernd umzieht. 

Wenns stimmt, verdienen die jungs ja genug an den leuten, die eingeschüchtert genug sind, dass sie zahlen.

naja, ich lass mal meine erfahrungen soim raum stehen zum nachgrübeln und weiterlästern. 

für gründe zum lästern sorgt mega-downloads ja eh schon von ganz alleine.

achja, weil ihr das jetz alle gelesen habt, müßt ihr mir alle  € 129.95 auf untenstehendes konto überweisen. wer heimlich offline geht, muss nochmal € 271,37 mahngebühr bezahlen sonst pfändet der weihnachtsmann eure tannenbäume :wall: *lolwech*

ma gucken obs funtioniert....

schönen abend noch und lasst euch nich mit so nem mist nerven...


tschööööö


----------



## sascha (12 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



> Wenns stimmt, verdienen die jungs ja genug an den leuten, die eingeschüchtert genug sind, dass sie zahlen.



So ist das Geschäftsprinzip, ja.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Hab grad bemerkt, dass Mega-Downloads Wien "verlassen" hat und nun auch an die allseits bekannte Adresse in Dubai "umgezogen" ist.
> 
> Und einen neuen Geschäftsführer mit einem arabischen Namen haben sie inzwischen auch:
> Mr. A****** S**** M******* N** S*******


Das mag schon sein aber die alten Spuren sind noch vorhanden. In den derzeitigen Rechnungen steht als Eingangskonto das der VR-Bank in Passau, Kontoinhaber Validea GmbH. Googelt man mal einfach nach dieser Firma, dann kommt man schnell auf deren Referenz:



> w**.validea.de
> 
> Validea Inkassoinstitut - Der Partner für Ihre Aussenstände
> 
> ...


Der Geschäftsführer ist kein unbekannter. Hier im Forum machte er schon von sich hören als Probenzauberer über die Wiener Opulentia.

Beschwerdeführer sollten nicht zögern, sich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Wien zu melden und dort eine Anzeige zu erstatten. Die genauen Adressdaten können aus dem Altfall entnommen werden: http://help.orf.at/?story=4470 oder http://www.gti-verbraucherschutz-forum.de/cgi-bin/forum/YaBB.cgi?num=1147366910


----------



## Olli D. (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hab heute auch wieder ne Mail bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ***!
> 
> Wir haben Ihre E-Mail erhalten und möchten uns diesbezüglich an Sie wenden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabian_Bajorat (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich hab ebenfalls eine sehr amüsante Mail bekommen, in der sogar mein Nachname falsch geschrieben wurde:
Hab mich noch mal herabgelassen, eine Mail zurückzuschreiben, doch von jetzt an bekommen die keine Antwort mehr. Werd aber, sollte ich noch weiterhin was bekommen, das weiterhin reinstellen:




> Sehr geehrter Herr [........]!
> 
> Ihre Meinung, dass Sie sich nicht bei uns angemeldet haben, können wir
> leider nicht mit Ihnen teilen.
> ...



_Name editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Olli D. (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Jo, auch das hab ich bekommen! Aber ich hab nichts mehr geschrieben, obwohl es in den Fingern gezuckt hat! Aber war es bei dir auch schon so offensichtlich mit den Kosten, wie ist jetzt aktuell auf der Seite steht?


----------



## Ricago (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo leutz !
Also ich bin auch einer der verarschten ... nur , lkug wie ich war habe ich keine richtigen Daten eingegeben , heisst Name falsch Strasse, PLZ falsch und geburtstag falsch ... könnt ihr mir sagen , ob das konsequenzen haben wird? ich habe nicht auf der seite gedownloaded ... (glaub ich ,ist zumindest ist 1 woche her) die bestätigungsmail hatte ich am 19.10. erhalten und jetzt die rechnung .... können sie mich belangen auch wenn ich falsche daten habe?! ip -scanner? 
schonmal danke für eure hilfe ... 
 Grüße Ricago


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Klug war das zwar nicht von dir (falsche Daten anzugeben) aber für diesen Fall reichts. Niemand wird dir näher treten, da man deine IP derzeit nicht zu dir zurück verfolgen kann (selbst wenn man wollte). Beim eMailverkehr mit dem dubaianischen Österreicher sollte man sich arg zurück halten.


----------



## Ricago (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich hab bereits n Kündigungsschreibe abgeschickt, aber ich denke gerade daran den account stillzulegen


----------



## Ricago (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

naja ... mir wurde gesagt, dass man die zurückverfolgen kann bzw. den anbieter kann man rausfinden ... darf der dann die daten rausrücken?!


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/

http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/

lesen und entspannen


----------



## Fabian_Bajorat (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Olli D. schrieb:


> Jo, auch das hab ich bekommen! Aber ich hab nichts mehr geschrieben, obwohl es in den Fingern gezuckt hat! Aber war es bei dir auch schon so offensichtlich mit den Kosten, wie ist jetzt aktuell auf der Seite steht?



Wenn ich Deine Frage richtig verstehe habe ich eine ganz offensichtliche kostenaufstellung bekommen, und von daher weiß ich, was die von mir wollen, aber NICHT bekommen werden....

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Fabian_Bajorat (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> Klug war das zwar nicht von dir (falsche Daten anzugeben) aber für diesen Fall reichts. Niemand wird dir näher treten, da man deine IP derzeit nicht zu dir zurück verfolgen kann (selbst wenn man wollte). Beim eMailverkehr mit dem dubaianischen Österreicher sollte man sich arg zurück halten.



Warum "arg zurückhalten"? Im Prinzip stimme ich dir zu, aber würde dennoch gerne wissen, was e-mail verkehr, ausser der Bestätigung für die, dass meine emailadresse stimmt, für Folgen haben könnte?


----------



## Olli D. (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Ricago schrieb:


> Ich hab bereits n Kündigungsschreibe abgeschickt, aber ich denke gerade daran den account stillzulegen



Kündigung bringt eh nichts! Werden die nicht aktzeptieren! Wie willst du denn den Acount still legen?


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Weils nix bringt!





Fabian_Bajorat schrieb:


> Warum "arg zurückhalten"?


Weil dadurch der Stress weiter anhält, es sei denn man steht drauf. Einige schreiben den Forderungsstellern dann sogar: "....ich wars, auch wenn ihr meinen namen nicht kennt" und widersprechen und zitieren Gesetze - Käse, es lohnt die Brieffreundschaft nicht.


----------



## Ricago (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Huiii , dankeschön , jetzt bin ich beruhigt ... dankeschön...


----------



## Ricago (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Ricago schrieb:


> Huiii , dankeschön , jetzt bin ich beruhigt ... dankeschön...



Man kann den e-mail account stillegen ... ist ne option des anbieters ... naja ... man weiss ja nie und die wollte ich so oder so abgeben ^^


----------



## Fabian_Bajorat (13 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> Weils nix bringt!Weil dadurch der Stress weiter anhält, es sei denn man steht drauf. Einige schreiben den Forderungsstellern dann sogar: "....ich wars, auch wenn ihr meinen namen nicht kennt" und widersprechen und zitieren Gesetze - Käse, es lohnt die Brieffreundschaft nicht.



Oke, wie gesagt, ich werd jetzt nichts mehr zurückschreiben.
Und, sollte ich nen Brief bekommen, weiß ich ja, Dank dieses Forums, was ich zu tun habe. 

*entspanntzurücklehn*


----------



## nippelchen (17 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ich finds ja mal echt lustig, dass sich einer dieser [......] von mega-downloads.net ausgerechnet hier rumtreibt! der spioniert doch bestimmt nur neue methoden aus, um an mehr kohle zu kommen!

ich war auch auf dieser seite und habe vor kurzem ne rechnung erhalten, mal sehen, wie lange sich das jetzt noch hinzieht, aber ich werde auf keinen fall zahlen? ob er sich wohl einschüchtern lässt, wenn ich ihm gleich nen nettes brieflein von meinem anwalt (guter freund, kost also nix) zukommen lasse? dann erspar ich mir vielleicht einiges...
_
Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



nippelchen schrieb:


> ich finds ja mal echt lustig, dass sich einer dieser [......] von mega-downloads.net ausgerechnet hier rumtreibt!


Wen meinst du? :lupe:


----------



## Olli D. (23 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

So, hab wieder ne Mail bekommen! Die erste Mahnung!

Mega-Downloads.net: Mahnung - RechnungsNr: M32****

Blue Byte FZE
Postfach 82
1121 Wien
Österreich

Support:
Telefon: 0043 18 9400 50
Telefax: 0043 18 9400 50-50
E-Mail: [email protected]

Sehr geehrter Herr ***,

Sie haben sich für unsere Dienstleistung (redaktionelle Inhalte) auf w*w.mega-downloads.net am 27.10.2007 verbindlich angemeldet. Gemäß unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, diese Sie bei der Anmeldung gelesen und akzeptiert haben, haben wir Ihnen am 12.11.2007 per E-Mail an die E-Mailadresse: [...] @ gmx.de die Rechnung übermittelt.

Da Sie mittels Ihrer Anmeldung einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, die Zahlungsfrist der Rechnung bereits verstrichen ist, und die offene Forderung bis dato noch immer als offen gilt, erhalten Sie diese Mahnung.
Bitte nehmen Sie diese Mahnung ernst, da bei weiterem Verzug Mahnspesen sowie Verzugszinsen zu Ihren Lasten entstehen.

Wir bitten Sie die offene Forderung umgehend zu begleichen.

Bitte überweisen Sie folgenden Betrag:   96 Euro   binnen 8 Tagen auf das angegebene Konto:

Bitte beachten Sie dass unsere Verrechnung über die Validea GmbH erfolgt, benutzen Sie daher ausschließlich folgende Kontodaten:

Kontoinhaber: Validea GmbH

Bank: VR-Bank Passau eG
[......]

Für Zahlungen außerhalb Deutschland verwenden Sie bitte folgende Daten:

[.......]

Verwenden Sie bitte exakt die oben genannten Kontoinformationen!
Als Verwendungszweck geben Sie bitte Ihre Rg-Nr: M32**** an.

Ihre Rechnung können Sie gerne erneut unter folgendem Link im PDF-Format einsehen:
ht*p://w*w.mega-downloads.net/getbill.php?uid=26b62b4d5a09*****************

Für das Öffnen der PDF-Rechnung benötigen Sie den Acrobat Reader,
den Adobe Reader® können Sie sich hier kostenlos herunterladen.

Sollten Sie Fragen zu dieser Mahnung haben, so kontaktieren Sie bitte umgehend unser kompetentes Support-Team.
Achten Sie bitte hierbei auf unsere Supportzeiten, diese haben wir Ihnen am Ende der E-Mail hinzugefügt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Mega-Downloads.net-Team
ht*p://w*w.mega-downloads.net
Blue Byte FZE

Blue Byte FZE
Postfach 82
1121 Wien
Österreich

Telefon: 0043 18 9400 50
Telefax: 0043 18 9400 50-50

Erreichbarkeit unseres Service Center:
Montags bis Donnerstag: 8.30-18.00 Uhr,
Freitag: 8.30-16.30 Uhr

_[Persönliche Daten und gefährdende Links entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen: Urteil vom 22.11.2007 in Sachen "automatischer Übergang nach 24 Uhr des Anmeldetages in ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement" (s. AGB Mega-downloads.net):



> Das Gericht gab mit Urteil vom 22.11.2007 (n.rk.) der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen recht und verurteilte die Gebrüder Sch., es künftig zu unterlassen, auf der Internetseite w*w.P2P-heute.com mit folgendem Text zu werben: „Ihre Testzeit verlängert sich nach Ablauf des Anmeldetages (ab 24.00 Uhr) zu einem Abo zum Preis von 7,00 € incl. MWSt. monatlich bei einer Laufzeit von 24 Monaten mit einer halbjährlichen Abrechnung im Voraus“. *Das Gericht rügte diesen Hinweis als unzulässig, weil der Nutzer hier nicht in unmittelbarem räumlichem Zusammenhang darauf hingewiesen werde, wie er die Veränderung der Testzeit in ein kostenpflichtiges Abo hätte verhindern können.*


Bezüglich dieser Validea GmbH ist die Frage zu stellen, wie man jemandem, der bereits mit anderen Projekten in Insolvenz ging, eine Inkassoerlaubnis erteilen kann. Oder benötigen Inkassounternehmen in Österreich diese Erlaubnis etwa nicht?


----------



## Olli D. (23 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Aha, das heißt, wir brauchen noch weniger Angst haben, vor Mahnung usw.?!


----------



## Olli D. (23 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hier nochmal ein super hilfreicher Link:

http://board.gulli.com/thread/681946-auf-abzocker-reingefallen---was-dagegen-unternehmen/


----------



## Scotto (26 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo. Brauche dringend Hilfe. Habe mich am Wochenende im Unterbewusstsein wohl bei der besagten Seite angemeldet. 
Wie es dazu kam? Habe nach einem Programm gesucht, womit man legal Musik runterladen kann. Kam dann auf Emule. (ist trotzdem illegal habe ich aber erst nach dem download bemerkt). Auf jeden Fall habe ich dort auch nichts runtergeladen.
Musste zum "Kostenlosen" Download mich bei mega downloads anmelden. Habe da irgendwelche wirren Zahlen eingegeben. Dachte halt die finanzieren das durch Werbung.
Bekam dann heute eine mail wegen Betrugdeliktes
Hier kurz die mail: 


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Am **.11.2007 haben Sie sich über Ihren Internet-Zugang bei unserer
> Plattform, Mega-Downloads (erreichbar unter w*w.mega-downloads.net), angemeldet.
> ...



Wie man dort lesen kann drohen die mir mit einer Strafanzeige. Habe aber den Thread durchgelesen und bei einem dieser Links folgendes zur IP-Adresse gefunden.


> Ich habe in einem Formular auf einer Internetseite einen falschen Namen/eine falsche Adresse/ein falsches Alter angegeben. Können die über die IP-Adresse herausfinden, wer ich wirklich bin?
> 
> Ja, aber nur theoretisch und über sehr schwierige Umwege. Als “normaler” Internetsurfer bekommen Sie von Ihrem Provider (T-Com, Hansanet, etc). bei jedem Internetbesuch eine neue dynamische IP-Adresse aus einem riesengroßen Pool von Adressen zugewiesen. Das heißt, Ihre IP-Adresse wechselt jedes Mal, wenn Sie ins Internet gehen. Ihr Provider darf Privatpersonen oder Unternehmen aber nicht einfach so mitteilen, wer wann mit welcher IP-Adresse gesurft ist. Diese Daten darf er nur dann herausgeben, wenn es einen Gerichtsbeschluss gibt. Und diesen Beschluss wiederum gibt es erst, wenn eine Staatsanwaltschaft den Richter überzeugt hat, dass man diese Daten haben muss, um eine Straftat aufzuklären.
> 
> Das Unternehmen müsste also theoretisch Strafanzeige wegen Vordachts einer Straftat erstatten. Dann müsste die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft einen Beschluss beantragen. Dann müsste ein Richter überzeugt werden, den Beschluss zu unterschreiben. Dieser müsste Ihrem Provider zugehen. Der Provider wiederum müsste die Daten herausfinden und den Ermittlern mitteilen. Danach erst könnte das Unternehmen im Wege der Akteneinsicht sehen, wer wirklich hinten der genannten IP-Adresse steckt.



Mit was muss ich jetzt rechnen? Wie lange dauert es bis die übers WE meine genaue Anschrift rausbekommen hätten können? Haben sie diese überhaupt schon? Wahrscheinlich nicht oder?
Habe nur noch bis Freitag zeit und will natürlich da mit schlagkräftigen Argumenten hantieren.
Spielt es eine Rolle, dass ich erst 15 Jahre alt bin? Wie gehe ich jetzt weiter vor? Sollen meine Eltern Anwälte einstellen?

_[Gefährdende Links und identifizierbare Angaben entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Scotto schrieb:


> Mit was muss ich jetzt rechnen?


Mit gar nix, die bluffen nur. Niemand kann mit einer deutschen IP-Adresse den Nutzer feststellen, schon gar nicht, wenn die Session länger als 7 Tage her ist. Das gilt auch für Polizei & Co. Vor allem gilt das aber für ausländische Anbieter aus der Freibeuterzone, von denen annehmen kann, das die ohnehin nur was von Anzeige schwafeln, wo sie doch selbst gar nicht ernsthaft an dem Thema interessiert sind.


----------



## Scotto (26 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Soll ich die jetzt einfach Ignorieren? Habe mich dort am 23.11. angemeldet. Wurde oben entfernt. 
D.h. nach Ablauf der 5 Tage, also am Freitag, wäre es der 30. und genau 7 Tage vorbei.
Können die also nichts mehr machen!?
Danke schonmal für die schnelle Hilfe, war nämlich echt erschrocken, als ich heute mittag diese mail gelesen habe.


----------



## dvill (26 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



			
				Schwachsinniges Drohschreiben schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben mit Ihrer Anmeldung gegen unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen § 4, Abs. 1. verstoßen,


Ein neuer Angstfaktor: Gegen die AGBs verstoßen.

Der Kunde muss alle Daten real angeben, die Kostenfallensteller hocken hinter Postfächern und abstrusen Anschriften.

Hoffentlich steht denen der gewünschte Kontakt mit der Polizei bald ins Haus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Hoffentlich steht denen der gewünschte Kontakt mit der Polizei bald ins Haus.


[scherzkeksmodus]haben wir Eure IP??? :scherzkeks: [/scherzkeksmodus]
By the way... Hier wäre wohl eine Korrektur der User-Homepage anzuraten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/member.php?u=6956


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Ein neuer Angstfaktor: Gegen die AGBs verstoßen.
> Der Kunde muss alle Daten real angeben, die Kostenfallensteller hocken hinter Postfächern und abstrusen Anschriften.
> Hoffentlich steht denen der gewünschte Kontakt mit der Polizei bald ins Haus.


Wer kommt denn dann aus Dubai geflogen? Etwa der neue "Geschäftsführer":
Mr. Ab***** Sa*** Moh***** N** Si******? :lol:


----------



## dvill (26 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Was will die Polizei in Dubai denn ausrichten, wenn die Postfach-Insassen dort Anzeige erstatten? Können die Gestalten überhaupt die Landessprache?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Der GF schon, vielleicht mit österreichischem Akzent, so wie bei  der netsolution mit hessischem Slang?
http://stayfriends.berlin.de/h/4926...in/Gymnasium/Klinger-Schule/B****_A*****.html


----------



## Captain Picard (26 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

der GF dessen Name sich spricht wie ein Halskrankheit im Spätstadium?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Welche Halskrankheit? 
Hals-nicht-Vollkriegismus hat doch eher der Ösi. Der andere könnte Sudanese sein. Ich weiß leider nicht, wie man die Namen auseinander klamüsern muss... die ersten vier Namen ergeben noch einen Treffer, wenn man M* mit einem M schriebe. Einige weitere Kombinationen (erster und letzter) deuten auch Richtung Sudan und es findet sich sogar ein Postfach in Dubai.
Na, egal...
http://www.rakftz.com/en/clients_details.php?id=3502


----------



## Scotto (27 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Die wollen jetzt 192ocken von mir!!!!!!!

Eine Frage. Könnte ich verklakt werden, weil ich mich ja dort mit falschen Namen etc. eingeloggt habe und ich mit der AGB bestätigt habe, dass ich alles wahrheitsgemäß angebe?
Besteht da eine theoretische chance?


----------



## Bento (27 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Laut AGB von denen:


> § 11 Anwendbares Recht / Schlussbestimmungen
> 
> Es gilt das Recht der Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate. Unberührt bleiben zwingende Bestimmungen des Staates, in dem der Käufer seinen gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt hat.



Also ich fantasiere nun mal etwas....
[IR]

Gehe davon aus, dass die dich in den Arabischen Emiraten anzeigen und du dann bei deinem nächsten Besuch dort in den Arabischen Emiraten für 5 Jahre in den Knast gehen darfst. Aber hier passiert solange nichts, bis Europa ein Auslieferungsabkommen für Straftäter, die keine Vollständigen Adressangaben machten, abgeschlossen haben.
[/ir]


----------



## Nathan (28 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@Scotto

Auch ich hab bei "m-D"mich mit Falschem Namen und Adr. reg.
Wie ich ja schon mal geschrieben habe, war ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale in Düsseldorf. Die haben mir gesagt das ich mir darüber keinen Kopf machen soll. Da nicht wirklich eine Straftat vorliegt da ich (Du sicher auch) nicht von einem Kostenpflichtigem Service aus gegangen bin, und somit auch nicht vorsätzlich den Betreiber von "m-D" einen schaden zufügen wollte!

siehe hier:
_Frage:
5. Können die mich wegen Betruges drankriegen, wenn ich falsche Adress- oder Geburtsdaten angegeben habe?

Antwort:
Das kommt von vornherein nur dann in Betracht, wenn man sich auf der Seite mit falschen Daten angemeldet hat, um den Betreiber zu schädigen. Wenn man also wusste, dass das Angebot etwas kostet, man aber durch die Angabe der falschen Daten der Zahlungspflicht entgehen wollte. Die Betroffenen müssten also Betrugsvorsatz gehabt haben. Und diesen hat man eben nicht, wenn man die Kosten übersehen hat. Da können die Seitenbetreiber dann auch nicht sagen: “Wenn ihr richtig hingeguckt hättet, hättet ihr den Preis gesehen.” Das genügt nicht, denn einen fahrlässigen Betrug gibt es nicht.

Völlig außen vor sind übrigens Jugendliche unter 14 Jahren, denn diese sind nicht einmal strafmündig.

Aber auch bei älteren ist aus den oben genannten Gründen wohl nicht ernsthaft damit zu rechnen, dass ein Staatsanwalt einer Strafanzeige wirklich nachgehen und Anklage erheben würde. _

Kannst Du hier drunter auch noch mal selbst nachlesen: http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

An sonsten, kann ich deine unsicherheit sehr gut nachvollziehen (giing mir auch so)!
Deshalb rate ich Dir, gehe selbst auch mal, mit deinen ganzem schriftverkehr zur Verbraucherzentrale und lass Dich dort beraten! Glaub mir, man fühlt sich da nach doch wesentlich wohler!! 

Gruß
Nathan


----------



## ChokoretoKisu (30 November 2007)

*mega-downloads.net*

*Hallo Leute*, 
ich freue mich die richtige Selbsthilfegrupper gefunden zu haben.
JA leider haben diese [ edit] mich auch am A**** gekriegt. Jetzt stehen mir wohl auch die besagten Emails bevor. Anscheinend sind diese [ edit]  ja schon richtige Stars im Internet. Ich hoffe nur drumm das sie mir keinen Brief   per Post schicken, denn dann werde ich wirklich böse. Es gibt über mich keine Daten im Internet, bin auch so schlau gewesen und hab falsche Daten bei der Anmeldung eingegeben, ist zwar nicht die feine Englische Art aber die sind auch nicht ohne Leuten einfach zu drohen. Und wenn ich minderjährig wäre könnte ich eh keinen Vertrag abschließen. Diese [ edit]  sind doch alle [ edit] .:wall:


----------



## KatzenHai (30 November 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



ChokoretoKisu schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute*,
> ich freue mich die richtige Selbsthilfegrupper gefunden zu haben.


Sorry, aber für DEINE Art, an die Sache heran zu gehen, ist hier die falsche Gruppe ...


----------



## ChokoretoKisu (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

_Sorry, aber für DEINE Art, an die Sache heran zu gehen, ist hier die falsche Gruppe ..._


Ich habe noch gar keine Art beschrieben an diese Sache heranzugehen.
Ich denke nicht das ich die falsche Gruppe gewählt habe.
Keine Ahnung was dich gebissen hat mich so zu begrüßen.

Auf jeden Fall wenn mega-downloads.net mir noch weiter schreibt gehe ich zur Verbraucherzentrale, die kennen sich mit diesen Fällen aus.


----------



## Reini47112007 (5 Dezember 2007)

*"Mega-Downloads.net"*

hallo an alle Spezialisten hier, in meiner "Not" wende ich mich jetzt hier ans Forum -Ich weiss nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll????NAtürlich war ich auf der Seite , aber mir war nicht klar, das man dafür was bezahlen muss, deshalb staune ich heute Bauklötze...[/B] heute bekam ich eine Mail von "Mega-Downloads.net" mit folgendem Inhalt: 



> [noparse]Mega-Downloads.net: Rechnung - RechnungsNr: xxx
> 
> Medieninhaber: Blue Byte FZE
> 
> ...



_Daten editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## dvill (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Vermutlich freut sich die einziehende Bank über eine Kopie der Rechnung mit Hinweis auf dieses Forum.

Vor den Öffnen von PDF-Dokumenten aus nicht vertrauenswürdigen Quellen wird allgemein gewarnt.

Not hat wohl eher ein Anbieter in Dubai, wenn er eine fragwürdige Forderung gegen deutsche Verbraucher durchsetzen will.


----------



## Reini47112007 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo an ALle Profis hier, ich brauche dringend mal eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage, weil ich einfach Angst habe - Ich weiss nicht , wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll????
Vielen Dank im Voraus 
Reini


----------



## Rudolf (6 Dezember 2007)

*mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Freunde des Selbsthilfegruppe "Mega-downloads.net-Sucks"

habe jetzt nicht jeden einzelnen Beitrag gelesen, aber -notfalls als Wiederholung- sei hier gesagt: 

- der Verbraucherschutz kennt den Verein schon sehr gut und berät in der Hinsicht weitaus routinierter, als es der Anwalt um die Ecke vielleicht tut. Selbst wenn man sich auf der Seite angemeldet hat, ist das kein gültiger Vertragsabschluss, weil nicht deutlich !!!! gemacht wurde, dass einem Kosten entstehen. (das heißt: leicht !!! ersichtlich, über-deutlich, ins Auge springend)
Die Zahl der Geschädigten, die sich im Internet tummelt, beweist eindeutig, dass es nicht nur vereinzelt "Blinde" gab, die zu dumm waren das Kleingedruckte zu lesen.

Zum Vergleich: Napster: dort wird neben jedem Angebot ein deutlich-erkennbarer Preis ausgewiesen!

- Wenn man sich anmeldet, in der Annahme eine Gratis-Funktion in Anspruch zu nehmen, dann kann man den Vertrag widerrufen. (...Dennoch widerrufe ich zusätzlich vorsorglich den Ihrer Meinung nach bestehenden Vertrag gemäß den Bestimmungen des Fernabsatzrechtes und fechte ihn auch hilfsweise wegen arglistiger Täuschung an.)

- die Drohungen (per Mail im Anhang der Rechnung) sind Quatsch!!! Die vom Anbieter gespeicherte IP-Adresse ist als Nachweis eines Vertragsabschlusses nicht !!! ausreichend.

- ich schließe mich gerne einer Sammelklage an - wegen Nötigung zum Beispiel. Man kriegt ja erstmal einen ordentlichen Schreck und will Ärger evtl aus dem Weg gehen. Ich jedenfalls fühlte mich bedroht. :scherzkeks: Wie ging's Euch?


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Rudolf schrieb:


> ! Die vom Anbieter gespeicherte IP-Adresse ist als Nachweis eines Vertragsabschlusses nicht !!! ausreichend.


stimmt. 
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


Rudolf schrieb:


> - ich schließe mich gerne einer Sammelklage an -


es gibt keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland  (Zivilrecht) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


Rudolf schrieb:


> wegen Nötigung zum Beispiel.


Das wäre Strafrecht. Da  geht es schon mal gar nicht


----------



## Rudolf (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

:cry: das ist aber wirklich schade. Ich bin leider kein Jurist, sonst hätte ich mit Mega-Downloads ein "Hobby" für lange Winterabende... ich habe mich nur ein bisschen umgehört....

Falls jemand einen anderen kreativen und umsetzbaren Vorschlag hat, wie man z.B. die Öffentlichkeit informieren kann - (schließlich kommt man ja erst auf diese Seite, wenn man den Laden schon an der Hacke hat) - nur heraus damit. Die vom Verbraucherschutz sagen, dass die bald untertauchen und mit einem anderen Namen wieder auftauchen...

Gibt es übrigens Fälle, in denen ein Inkasso Unternehmen die unseriöse Angelegenheit weiter getrieben hat? Welche Erfahrungen gibt es damit? Hier gibt es in gewissen Fällen aber sehr wohl den Tatbestand der Nötigung.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=212719#post212719
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/11/26/inkasso-stalking/



> 1. (...Erweckt ein Inkassounternehmen den Eindruck, das Gewalt- und Vollstreckungsmonopol des Staates zu missachten, dann liegt sowohl eine Nötigung nach § 240 StGB als auch ein Eingriff in das Persönlichkeitsrecht des Schuldners nach § 823 Abs. l BGB vor.)
> 
> 2. Unter Inkasso-Stalking versteht man das wiederholte und beharrliche Verfolgen oder Belästigen eines anderen Menschen mit dem Ziel, angeblich bestehende Geldforderungen einzutreiben. Inkasso-Stalking wird vor allem von dubiosen Geschäftsleuten und deren Helfershelfern ausgeübt. Diese wissen genau, dass sie bei der gerichtlichen Durchsetzung ihrer Fantasie-Forderungen scheitern würden. Sie setzen deshalb auf Droh- und Druckschreiben per Mail, um an “ihr” Geld zu kommen.



Also Leute: :sun: bleiben


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Rudolf schrieb:


> ... wegen Nötigung
> 
> Ich jedenfalls fühlte mich bedroht.


Ja was denn nun? Das sind zwei verschiedene Tatbestände, die allerdings beide hier nicht ziehen. Außerdem würde ich mich nicht von einem österreichischen Jungunternehmer unter Druck setzen lassen, der sich hinter einer arabischen Adresse verschanzt. Wenn du eine Anzeige erstatten willst, dann richte die doch bitte gleich an die Staatsanwaltschaft Wien - dort ist der übliche Verdächtige bereits hinreichend bekannt.

Der junge Initiator des Angebotes ist gleichzeitig auch der GF des Unternehmens, dass Inhaber des Kontos der Überweisungen ist (man vergleiche einfach die Anschriften im Impressum und ergoogle sich die entsprechenden Firmen selbst).


----------



## samjaneway (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich bin ebenfalls auf diese Seite hereingefallen. Wollte mir auch nur ein kosteloses Programm herunterladen. Irgendwann kam eine Rechnung. Da ich den Absender nicht kannte, hab ich die Mail gar nicht gelesen, sondern gleich gelöscht. Nun hab ich die erste Mahung erhalten. Im Internet bin ich auf zahlreiche Foren gestoßen und hab festgestellt,d as ich nicht die erste bin, die auf diese Seite hereingefallen ist.

Ich weiß, dass ich nicht zahlen muss. Werd ich auch nicht tun. Trotzdem hab ich ein ungutes Gefühl. Für einen Widerspruch ist es vermutlich schon zu spät. Oder? Hab mir bei der Verbraucherzentrale in Niedersachsen eine Vordruck besorgt und umgeschrieben. Weiß jetzt nur nich, ob ich den noch abschicken soll oder nicht.

Ach ja und den Ombusmann in Österreich habe ich ebenfalsl eine Beschwerde zukommen lassen, die kennen die Firma anscheint bereits.


----------



## Rudolf (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@ reducal 

Das mit der gefühlten Bedrohung war von einem Scherzkeks-Icon begleitet...

Ich lehne mich entspannt in meinen Sessel zurück, zahle nicht und bin das nächste Mal gründlicher beim Lesen - alleine, weil es meine Zeit gekostet hat...


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Rudolf schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich entspannt in meinen Sessel zurück, zahle nicht und bin das nächste Mal gründlicher beim Lesen -



:thumb:  :dafuer:


----------



## Svetlana_ (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,
Ich weiss nicht, ob Sie mir weiterhelfen können, aber ich bin ganz verzweifelt und weiss nicht an wen ich mich wenden soll...
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mich leider mit meinen persönlichen Daten Name,Adresse, e-mail usw. auf mega-downloads registriert, um ein programm runtergeladen (emule).
ich wusste nicht, dass ich einen vertrag für 2 Jahre abschließe, da dieses programm sonst überall umsonst zu haben ist.
Um das Programm herunterzuladen sollte ich mich anmelden, dabei hatte ich keine Ahnung, dass somit etwas abschliesse. Ich habe von dem mega-downloads-Service keine Briefe oder Mahnungen per Internet bekommen, sie schickten mir in 2 Monaten per Post "die letzte Mahnung" (ein Inkassobrief) mit Mahnspesen!(Eine Summe von insges. 100 EUR)
Die 2. Sache ist, dass ich schon 24€ überwiesen habe, da ich Angst hatte, dass sie mich verklagen und dass ich Probleme mit der SCHUFA (Pfändung) bekomme.  Können Sie mir hier weiterhelfen? 
Ich habe mich erkundigt, der von mir abgeschlossener Vertrag ermöglicht, dass verschiedene Programme (wie eMule) herunterladen kann, jedoch besteht das Risiko der Illegalität bei mir!!!! 
Ich habe meinen Dauerauftrag gestoppt! Bitte helfen Sie mir!! Vielen Dank

Jetzt weiss ich nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin!!!


----------



## samjaneway (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Svetlana

Ich hab das gleiche Problem, hab mich auch unwissentlich dort angemeldet, um mir ein kostenloses Programm herunterzuladen und letztes kam per Mail eine Mahnung. Die Rechnung hatte ich gelöscht, da ich den Absender nicht kannte. 

Das mit dem 2 Jahres Vertrag wußte ich ebenfalls nicht und war daher etwas überrascht, als eben diese Mahnung kam, zumal auf der Seite damals nichts von wegen Kosten stand.

So nun zu dir, dass du den Dauerauftrag gestoppt hast ist schon mal gut, denn die Firma kann dir gar nichts. Soweit ich es verstanden habe und auch von einem Anwalt erfuhr, bist du keinen rechtskräftigen vertrag eingegangen, von daher musst du überhaupt nicht zahlen. Was die Mahnung etc angeht, damit will die Firma einen nur Angst einjagen, damit man am Ende zahlt. Lass dich nicht verängstigen von denen, denn die können dir wie gesagt gar nichts.

Sollte irgendwann ein gerichtliche Mahnung bei dir isn haus flattern, was jedoch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, liegt diesem Brief ein Wiederspruichsschreiben bei. Einfach das entsprechende Kästchen ankreuzen und an das Gericht zurückschicken. Jetzt muss die Firma nämlich alles andere Beweisen und das werden sie nicht tun.

Ansonsten kann ich dir noch raten, dich an die Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden oder dem Ombudsmann in Österreich zu schreiben, wo die Firma ein Postfach besitzt, dort ist dien Firma bereits bekannt. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig Angst nehmen und dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß Sam


----------



## Svetlana_ (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Danke für deine Antwort, ich dachte es meldet sich keiner!
  Du sagst die Firma kann mir gar nichts, aber als ich da anruf sagten sie, dass der Vertrag nicht aus Versehen per Mausklick abgeschlossen wurde, sondern es wurden wichtige Daten eingegeben (Name, Strasse...) Können sie diese Daten irgendwie gegen mich anwenden? 
 Weiteres Problem ist, dass unsere Familie Arbeitslosengeld II bekommt und wir einfach kein freies Geld für so was haben. Was meinst du, könnte das ein Argument sein für die Verweigerung der Zahlung?


----------



## Svetlana_ (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Nochmals vielen Dank!!!!!!:roll:


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Svetlana_ schrieb:


> Die 2. Sache ist, dass ich schon 24€ überwiesen habe, da ich Angst hatte, dass sie mich verklagen


Was war das für eine Überweisung? Eine Rate, die sie Dir genannt haben oder irgendeine Summe, die Du gerade übrig hattest? Ratenzahlung ist mit einer Anerkennung des Vertrages verbunden. Was dann zu tun wäre, würde Dir ein Rechtsanwalt sagen dürfen. Den gibt's mit ALG2 glaube ich gegen Beratungsschein. Frage danach!

Lesetipp:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/FAQ:_Verhalten_bei_"Gratis"-Abo-Abzocke


> Es hat zwar Beispiele von Urteilen gegen Abzockopfer gegeben, die jedoch allesamt Folge von sogenannten "Anerkenntnissen" bzw. von groben Form- und Versäumnisfehlern seitens der Opfer waren. Das zeigt natürlich, wie wichtig eine qualifizierte Rechtsberatung in so einem Fall ist. Wenn Sie z.B. den Fehler machen, dem Betreiber erst eine Ratenzahlung anzubieten, können Sie im Nachhinein kaum noch den Vertrag anfechten. Das Angebot der Ratenzahlung wird dann gegen Sie als Anerkenntnis der Rechtsgültigkeit des Vertrags ausgelegt.




beachte aber:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=205564&highlight=ratenzahlung#post205564
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=205598&highlight=ratenzahlung#post205598


----------



## Teleton (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



> Wenn Sie z.B. den Fehler machen, dem Betreiber erst eine Ratenzahlung anzubieten, können Sie im Nachhinein kaum noch den Vertrag anfechten.


Das mit dem Anerkenntnis ist so eine Sache. Auch wenn (möglicherweise) der Vertrag selbst nicht angefochten werden könnte, wie sähe es dann aber mit einer Anfechtung der "Anerkenntniserklärung" aus. Ausserdem könnte man überlegen ob nicht nur Einwendungen anerkannt werden die ich "kenne". Sofern ich die Einwendungen gegen die Forderung nicht kenne, können sie nicht abgeschnitten sein. Das sollte ein Anwalt prüfen, den Beratungshilfeschein kannst Du Dir schon vor der Beratung bei Deinem Amtsgericht besorgen. Ist für Deinen Anwalt und Dich besser wenn die Zahlungsfrage vorab geklärt ist.


----------



## Katermax (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Gemeinde der betroffenen !

Ich wurde auch ein Opfer des mittlerweile bekannten *Mega-Downloads.net*
:wall: hatte ien Programm gesucht via Google und wurde auch fündig ebenfalls wurde dieses Programm als *Kostenlos* dargestellt !!

bevor ich dieses Programm überhaupt downloaden kann musste ich (leider) erstmal meine Adresse srpich E-Mail in ein Fenster eingeben (das ich auch machte) es stand dort sobald sie sich registriert haben öffnet sich der download Link in einem neuem Fenster !

das Fenster öffnete sich und mein Download sprang an und lief bis er fertig war.

ich installierte es und es funktionierte auch nur das Problem war als ich am nächsten Tag meine E-Mail`s checkte sah ich eine (online) Rechnung von [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] LOL was ist jetzt los dachte ich mir und klickte dies e aus lauter Neugier auf und konnte lesen , das ich ein Abo angemeldet habe das 24 Monate läuft !!! 

was soll der ganze Mist ??!! :wall:

habe natürlich nicht darauf reagiert , da ich mich ja dort nicht für irgendetwas verpflichtet habe weder bewusst dort angemeldet noch diesem Vertrag zugestimmt !!!

hatte noch nicht mal eine E-Mail erhalten mit irgendwelchen Login Daten !

naja die Zeit verging und dann bekam ich eine Mahnung die (erste) ich ignorierte sie weiter und dann wieder ein Paar Wochen später kam ein Inkasso Brief von der Firma Validea ins Haus geflogen *lach*

ich rief dort hin an und erklärte ihnen das ich mich nicht für ein solches Abo angemeldet habe ! naja ......... ist klar das man da abgewimmelt wird.

ich sollte eine Anzeige erstatten und dann wird`s überprüft naja...........

ich sagte auch noch das ich keine Log-in Daten bekommen habe nach dem Telefonat hatte ich auf einmal Log-in Daten 

ich logte mich dort ein und sah downloads die man im Netz kostenlos findet um diese zu downloaden !!! wieso sollte man denn für Freeware zahlen und ein Abo dafür eingehen ???????


so ein Schwachsinn AGB hin oder her ich werde auf jeden fall diesen Mist nicht zahlen !!! und ebenfalls zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen.


man kann ja einiges über diese Firma Mega-Downloads.net im I-Net lesen in verschiedenen Foren das sagt doch schon alles das sowas total unseriös ist !!!!!!!!!!! :wall::wall:


Gruß Katermax


----------



## Svetlana_ (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Katermax schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde der betroffenen !
> 
> Ich wurde auch ein Opfer des mittlerweile bekannten *Mega-Downloads.net*
> :wall: hatte ien Programm gesucht via Google und wurde auch fündig ebenfalls wurde dieses Programm als *Kostenlos* dargestellt !!
> .....


Genau, ich dachte zuerst, dass ich wenigstens dann per eMule irgendwelche Lieder legal herunterladen kann - nichts! Sie schrieben mir : "Sie können bei uns alle Programme downloaden, jedoch obliegt das Risiko der Illegalität bei Ihnen!" D.h. sie bieten [......] Programe an, die überall kostenlos zu haben sind und dafür muss ich noch 200 EUR zahlen! Schwachsinn!

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert und zitiertes Posting gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Katermax (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

so kann es doch nicht weitergehen wenn dann müssen wir alle betroffene an einem Strang ziehen und so einem das Handwerk legen !!!!! 

gibt es keine Möglichkeit (online) eine Aktion zu starten das rechtlich gesehen erlaubt ist ?

ich dachte an so eine art Unterschriften Aktion oder so !

.............. weil so kann`s echt nicht weitergehen !!


Gruß Katermax


----------



## sascha (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Dann tu was. Frag deinen Bundestagsabgeordneten, warum Internetabzocke dieser Art seit Jahren geduldet wird. Wenn eine ausweichende Antwort kommt, hack nach. Mobilisiere deine Freunde und Verwandte, lass sie auch nachfragen. Berichte uns hier bitte über die Antwort deines Abgeordneten.


----------



## Katermax (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@ Sascha ich würde mal sagen (alleine) erreicht man hier gar nix :roll:


----------



## sascha (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Katermax schrieb:


> @ Sascha ich würde mal sagen (alleine) erreicht man hier gar nix :roll:



Tolle Einstellung. Und jetzt? "Die Anderen" werden's schon richten?


----------



## Katermax (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ich werde meine Sache hier dann eben selbst in die Hand nehmen und regeln.

mir ist es dann auch egal was die anderen machen. hifreich sind deine Antworten auch nicht.... danke


----------



## sascha (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Katermax schrieb:


> ich werde meine Sache hier dann eben selbst in die Hand nehmen und regeln.
> 
> mir ist es dann auch egal was die anderen machen. hifreich sind deine Antworten auch nicht.... danke



Du hast gefragt, was man online tun kann, ich habe dir die Antwort geliefert. Unsere (deine) Politiker sind dafür zuständig, Internet-Abzocke eine Riegel vorzuschieben. Das tun sie aber nur, wenn der Einzelne  - also du - aktiv wird. Warum ist diese Antwort in deinen Augen nicht hilfreich? Weil du selbst was unternehmen musst und die "Arbeit" nicht auf andere abschieben kannst?


----------



## Katermax (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

es ist wohl ersichtlich , das noch mehrere Leute darauf reingefallen sind oder etwa nicht ? also wieso sollte man dann nicht mit diesen Leuten zusammen vorgehen ?

dafür hätte ich gerne eine ausführliche Erklärung von dir !


ich werde erst hier wieder antworten wenn ich weiss was mit dieser Sache genausten abgeht !


----------



## Wembley (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Katermax schrieb:


> es ist wohl ersichtlich , das noch mehrere Leute darauf reingefallen sind oder etwa nicht ?


Nicht nur hier. Sondern auch bei vielen anderen Seiten. Vor ca. genau 2 Jahren hat das alles massiv begonnen. Es wurde hier allgemein gesehen sehr schnell festgestellt, dass diejenigen, die wegen der Gestaltung der Webeseiten den Preis nicht wahrnehmen, sich in einer ausgezeichneten Position befinden. Das wird auch von den diversen Anbietern so gesehen, obwohl sie in ihren Drohmails und -briefen ganz was anderes behaupten. Denn wären sie anderer Meinung, würden sie die Gerichte direkt überrennen, um zu ihrem Geld zu kommen. Nur grad das tun sie nicht. Im Gegenteil.
Das war die gute Nachricht. Die weniger gute Nachricht ist, dass jedermann so eine Webseite ins Netz stellen kann, im Impressum eine Adresse in Dubai, in der Karibik oder sonstwo angeben kann, um so sich dem Zugriff der deutschen Behörden zu entziehen. 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass nichts getan würde. Fernsehsender und Zeitungen berichten laufend davon und die Verbraucherzentrale tut auch ihr (rechtlich) Mögliches, um denen das Leben schwer zu machen. Nur wenn nicht mal die Verbraucherzentrale manchen Anbietern Post zustellen kann, weil diese einfach nicht erreichbar sind, ist gleich mal Schluss mit dagegen vorgehen.
Trotzdem stellen die ihre Seiten ins Netz und User fallen drauf rein und schlucken ordentlich, wenn sie die Schreiben dieser Anbieter lesen (obwohl diese User eigentlich nichts zu befürchten hätten).

So und was machma jetzt? Deine vorgeschlagene Unterschriftenaktion? Wer soll die Unterschriften erhalten? Die Anbieter? Mit welcher endgültigen Forderung?
Sorry, aber das ist genauso sinnlos, wie die E-Mail-Unterschriftenaktionen gegen George Bush, damit er und sein Miltär aus dem Irak oder aus Afghanistan verschwinden.

Also halte dich ruhig an den Rat Saschas, einen Politiker deines Vertrauens zu kontaktieren. Du kannst ja auch ruhig Google und anderen Werbern (denk drüber nach, wo du auf die Seite gestoßen bist) deine Meinung sagen. Aber lass dir eines sagen: Erwarte dir da nicht zuviel.


----------



## Katermax (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

es kann kommen was will ich werde definitiv nicht die 96 € zahlen nun ja jetzt sind es ja schon laut Inkasso 100,50 € :-D naja ich wende mich da an die Verbraucherzentrale in meiner Umgebung.


Gruß Katermax


----------



## Domme410 (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi, auch bei mir ist heute ein nicht gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus geflattert in dem ich zur Zahlung von 100,50€ aufgefordert werde. 

Gedroht wird mir mit dem VALIDEA Inkassoinstitut Wien.

Hab mir eure gesammelten Beiträge durchgelesen und bin beruhigt, dass ich nicht alleine bin.

Ich werde vorerst einmal nichts unternehmen, da wie schon gelesen ein Schriftwechsel zu einer "Textbausteinschlacht" führen wird. 

Hoffe das geht glatt?! :-?


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Domme410 schrieb:


> Hi, auch bei mir ist heute ein nicht gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus geflattert


Es gibt keinen "nicht gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid"! Ein Mahnbescheid kommt immer vom dafür zuständigen Amtsgericht und wird mit einem Zustellungsauftrag (gelber Umschlag) amtlich zugestellt.

Was du erhalten hast, ist vermutlich ein hundsgemeines Mahn-Drohschreiben eines "Inkassounternehmens". Dieses hat jedoch keinerlei offiziellen Charakter und ist nur ein plumper Einschüchterungsversuch.


----------



## vizzy87 (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

habe vor etwa 2 Tagen eine Email von Validea mega-downloads.net  die von mir 96 € von mir will für eine Seite die ich noch nie zuvor gesehen habe, nach meiner Anfrage schickten Sie mir nur eine Drohung, gibt es momentan kein Gesetz nachdem man diese Firma belangen kann?


Mfg

vizzy


----------



## blowfish (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



vizzy87 schrieb:


> gibt es momentan kein Gesetz nachdem man diese Firma belangen kann?



Wenn es so etwas gibt, dann gäbe es dieses Forum warscheinlich nicht. Jeder Betreiber so einer Sinnlosseite kann Rechnungen schreiben und mit Inkasso "Drohen" da gibt es halt kein Gesetz dagegen.
Wenn man so eine Rechnung erhält, muss man sich halt überlegen wie man darauf reagiert.


----------



## tonne1964 (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

habe auch heute eine forderung erhalten. grins grins meine vater liegt seit september im krankenhaus. kann nichts am computer machen. von uns gibts kein geld außer einen aftigen rechtsanwaltbrief und eine meldung bei der polizei.


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



tonne1964 schrieb:


> ....eine meldung bei der polizei.


Wozu soll die gut sein? Entweder du erstattest eine (nicht unbedingt sinnvolle) Strafanzeige oder sparst die einfach den Weg zu den Behörden. Der Anbieter hat seinen Sitz in Österreich und dem Anschein nach verarbeitet er hin und wieder falsche oder fremde Datensätze. Wie diese Datensätze zu ihm gelangt sind, lässt sich nicht feststellen, da eine Sachverhaltsklärung über den physikalischen Ursprung der vermeintlichen Internetsession nicht möglich ist.


----------



## samjaneway (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Habe gestern einen drei-seitigen Brief von mega Downloads bekommen. In dem sie mit mitteilen, dass ja alles rechtsgültig gewesen sein. Das sie meine IP hätten usw. Drei Seiten geschwaffel. Geld bekommen sie trotzdem nicht. Weitere Forderungen sind bis jetzt noch nicht eingegangen und wenn, es interessiert mich nicht. 

Es ist schade, das es aufgrund solcher Firmen, Seiten wie diese hier, geben muss. Doch ich bin dankbar für diese Seite, so wußte ich wenigstens was ich zu tun habe, bzw, was nicht, nämlich zahlen


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



samjaneway schrieb:


> In dem sie mit mitteilen, dass ja alles rechtsgültig gewesen sein.


Das ist deren Meinung, die man aber durchaus auch anders sehen kann.



samjaneway schrieb:


> Das sie meine IP hätten ...


...na und? niemand kann deutsche Verbindungsdaten heute nachvollziehen, wenn diese länger als 7 Tage zurück liegen.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> niemand kann deutsche Verbindungsdaten heute nachvollziehen, wenn diese länger als 7 Tage zurück liegen.


und selbst wenn, nur Strafverfolgungsbehörden haben darauf Zugriff und  deren Bekanntschaft
 mögen die Herrschaften nun mal gar nicht.

Es ist zwar schon mal vorkommen, dass eine  Sta unbefugterweise Daten weitergegeben hat, 
dafür hat  sie sich eine Klatsche  geholt.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/100845


> Auch dieser (Staatsanwaltschaft)  las er (Amtsrichter S. ) die Leviten: Die Weitergabe der hinter der IP-Adresse stehenden Personendaten an den Rechtsanwalt sei rechtswidrig gewesen. Die Strafprozessordnung würde einen solchen Transfer personenbezogener Informationen durch die Strafverfolger nicht zulassen.


----------



## Floh90 (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hey Leutz,
ich hab gestern auch eine schöne Mail von denen bekommen (das müsst ihr euch mal überlegen, an Heiligabend *g*) Als ich schon im Betreff "Rechnung" las versetzte mir das ein megagrinsen ins Gesicht. Ein sehr guter Freund von mir musste erst dieses Jahr seine Seminarfacharbeit schreiben und er hatte sich genau auf das Thema spezialisiert ... gut für mich =) 
Er wies mich schon vor längeren daraufhin das es solche Abzockmaschen zu Hauf gibt. Wenn aber kein eindeutiger Preis (der wesentliche Bestandteil eines Vertrages) aufgelistet ist man sich aber trotzdem anmeldet, muss man trotz alledem nichts befürchten!
Ich bin nur froh auch bei der Adresse geflunkert zu haben, somit krieg ich nicht mal einen Brief per Post von denen *g* Und wer jetzt sagt, nee nee die haben doch deine IP-Adresse -> Ja das stimmt auch, aber anfangen können die damit rein gar nichts, denn der Provider darf nicht ohne weiteres persönliche Daten seine Kunden rausgeben  Nur auf Gerichtsbeschluss und das ist auch gut so!!

Alles in allen will ich nur diejenigen beruhigen die in den nachfolgenden Tagen noch auf diese Seite reinfallen. Denen sei gesagt: lehnt euch zurück und freut euch über die verzweifeltet Versuche dieser dubiösen Firma ihr nicht einmal zustehendes Geld einzutreiben. Und lasst euch auch nicht von Briefen heiß machen die euch ins Haus flattern, einfach ignorieren  Wenn allerdings der Mahnbescheid kommt krümmt mal einen Finger und sendet diesen innerhalb  von 14 Tagen, mit dem Häkchen was man das setzen muss (hab leider noch keinen bekommen und weiß auch nicht wie das aussieht :scherzkeks, zurück. Aber gebt acht, solltet ihr das nicht der 14 Tage schaffen, sind die wirklich berechtigt das Geld zu verlangen. Danach geben diese Firmen definitiv auf, weil sie wissen jeden weiteren Schritt würden sie verlieren.   

Grüße an alle die in der gleichen Situation sind


----------



## BenTigger (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Floh90 schrieb:


> Wenn allerdings der Mahnbescheid kommt krümmt mal einen Finger und sendet diesen innerhalb  von 14 Tagen, mit dem Häkchen was man das setzen muss (hab leider noch keinen bekommen und weiß auch nicht wie das aussieht :scherzkeks, zurück.



Du meinst sicherlich den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Infos darüber kannst du* HIER *nachlesen.


----------



## Floh90 (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Jap genau den meinte ich ... sorry hätte es genauer schreiben sollen ... war im stress :-D

viele Grüße


----------



## muckel810 (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Don_Laxxx schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> _Fullquote gekürzt modaction_



Hallo Leute!

Habe auch dieses Schreiben mit neuer Bankverbindung bekommen. Muss schon sagen, so langsam fangen die an zu nerven. 
Langsam reicht es jedenfalls,..., habe morgen nen Termin beim Anwalt :wall:


----------



## Boks (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Schönen Guten Abend


Und zwar hab ich das selbe Problem wie viel hier.
Als ich heut morgen aufwachte hatte ich eine schöne E-mail von mega-downloads.net im Postfach, mit dem Betreff Betrugsdealikt. 

Ich war aber noch nie auf dieser Seite. Ich bekam erstmal einen riesen Schreck.

Es stellte sich dann raus das mein Bruder (19 Jahre) sich dort mit falschen Daten (lediglich die e-mail Adresse stimmte) registriert hat. Er hat sich dann emule 0.48 gedowloadet ( in meinen Augen Freeware).
Muss ich mir nun Sorgen machen? Da sie ja lediglich nur meine IP+Provider und meine e-mail Adresse haben? 
Ich hab auch schon hier gelesen das mein Provider nicht einfach so meine Daten ohne einen Gerichtsbeschluß rausgeben darf. 
Stimmt das?
Und wenn nein, lann es zu einen Gerichtsbeschluß kommen? 

Wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar :smile:
Ohmann dieser Sinnloser Streß über die Feiertage....


----------



## BenTigger (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Wer ist angeschrieben worden?? Du oder dein Bruder oder gehört die Mailadresse euch zusammen?


----------



## Boks (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Die Mailadresse gehört uns beiden.


----------



## BenTigger (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Na dann musst du dir doch keine Sorgen machen. Wenn du persönlich dann angeschrieben wirst, kannst du beruhigt sagen,: "Mein Name ist Hase, ich weiß von nichts." und gibst nur intern deinen Bruder einen Knuff


----------



## Boks (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Niemand ist direkt angsprochen wurden, da kein Name bei der Registration angegeben wurde. Nur Buchstaben sein Angegebener Name lautete Ffffff Gggggg :-p


----------



## BenTigger (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Naja, wenn ICH nie dort gewesen bin, dann solch eine Mail bekomme, würde ich das als Spam betrachten und in den Löschfilter anpassen. Die müssten MIR dann nachweisen, dass ICH dort gewesen bin, das sie ja nicht können, da ICH ja nie dort gewesen bin. Und was andere machen, ist nicht MEIN Problem.


----------



## Boks (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ok Vielen Danke für diese schnelle Antwort. :smile:
Die haben ja aber jetzt ja noch unsere IP + Provider und wollen diese dann der Polizei weitergeben. :unzufrieden:
Muss ich mir in der Hinsicht Sorgen machen, dass die unseren Namen rausbekommen? Oder ist das auch nur so eine lächerliche Drohung damit man bezahlt?


----------



## BenTigger (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Nochmal Wenn ICH nicht da war, können die der Polizei melden was sie wollen.
Was soll die Polizei den machen?? Die kann nichts machen. Die müssen ein Gerichtsverfahren anstrengen um dann kann der Staatsanwalt irgendwann mal nach den Daten einer gelöschten IP-Verbindung fragen.... Antwort: Schulterzucken...
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir nur dann Sorgen machen, wenn DU die Daten selbst eingegeben hast.
Naja und ein guter Anwalt würde sagen.... Ahja seid ihr so naiv zu Glauben, das es in DE Menschen gibt, die Fffffffg heißen?:scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Boks schrieb:


> Die haben ja aber jetzt ja noch unsere IP + Provider und wollen diese dann der Polizei weitergeben. :unzufrieden:


Hohle  Drohungen 
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## Boks (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Danke euch beiden, 
dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## oliverwochnik (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Boks schrieb:


> Ok Vielen Danke für diese schnelle Antwort. :smile:
> Die haben ja aber jetzt ja noch unsere IP + Provider und wollen diese dann der Polizei weitergeben. :unzufrieden:
> Muss ich mir in der Hinsicht Sorgen machen, dass die unseren Namen rausbekommen? Oder ist das auch nur so eine lächerliche Drohung damit man bezahlt?


hy leute,
hab die gleichen "probleme"  
mal ne frage: hat jemand die von denen protokollierte IP adresse mit seiner eigenen verglichen???
bei mir haben die einfach eine IP genannt aber meine war das nicht?!?!
hab ich da einen denkfehler???


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



oliverwochnik schrieb:


> bei mir haben die einfach eine IP genannt aber meine war das nicht?!?!
> hab ich da einen denkfehler???


"Die"  haben einen Denkfehler, nicht du 

PS: die haben noch ein paar schlimmere Denkfehler...


----------



## alex194 (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ich bin nun ein weiteres opfer geworden :cry:
habe die beiträge hier gelesen. und möchte trotzdem meinen fall schildern:

1. hab mich am 14.12.07 registriert (natürlich AGB-hacken gesetzt, aber nicht gelesen)...gab aber nur initialien bei name und strasse an.
2. bekam dann die bestätigungsmail mit meinen zugangsdaten.
in der mail von denen stand aber noch zusätzlich:



> _"Gemäß unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen wurde Ihr Auftrag entgegengenommen.
> Wir verweisen noch einmal auf unsere Kundeninformationen, die wir dieser E-Mail beigefügt haben.
> 
> Ferner weisen wir ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass diese E-Mail als Bestätigung Ihres Auftragseingangs,
> ...


_
_

3. ich habe mich dann dort angmeldet mit meinen daten.
4. ich bakam am 18.12.07 eine mail das ich versuche zu betrügen und meine richtigen daten angeben soll. habe ich natürlich vor schreck gemacht und denen auch gleich geschrieben, das ich von dem programm keinen gebrauch mache und auch schon wieder deinstalliert habe.
5. sie antworteten das meine neuen daten übernommen wurden und sie von einer anzeige absehen.
6. heute (31.12.07) bekomme ich diese rechnung über 12*8, also =96euro.
bin aus allen wolken gefallen und habe daraufhin im netz gesucht und bin hier gelandet.


meine frage ist nun, ist bei meinem fall irgendwas anders als bei euren???
denn ich habe mich dort definitiv registriert und auch den hacken gesetzt!
und ich wurde ja in der 1. email (siehe oben) auch nochmal daraufhin gewiesen das ich deren AGB`s akzeptiert habe usw...
stand das bei euch auch so???
oder haben die mittlerweile ihre masche geändert und ich bin am arsch? :unzufrieden:

hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen.

danke und guten rutsch 
mfg
alex


p.s. was ist aus den leuten geworden die hier auf den ersten seiten geschrieben haben?
_
Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## alex194 (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

oh je, ich habe wohl doch noch einen großen fehler gemacht.
denn als ich denen, aus angst, noch meine richtigen angaben mitteilte, schrieb ich:

"_(...)Ich muß zugeben, das ich die AGB`s nur überflogen habe.(...)_"

das ist doch eigentlich ein eingeständnis, oder???
und bedeutet doch zweifelsohne, das ich die AGB`s gefunden und gelesen habe.


mist, hab jetzt echt schiss...


----------



## oliverwochnik (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hy, hab nur kurz zeit aber trotzdem:
antworte auf keine emails, mahnungen usw.
lies dir alle seiten nochmal genau durch, dort steht ja das die nur auf die user hoffen die, nach dem ganzen stress, einfach bezahlen!!!!!!
wenn es ernst wird bekommst du irgendetwas schriftliches von denen oder vom zuständigem amtsgericht.
dann hast du noch genug zeit darauf zu reagieren!!!
trotzdem schönes fest
olli


----------



## Der Betrogene (7 Januar 2008)

*mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Leidensgenossen!
Werde meinen Fall nicht schildern, da ich schon die Beine hochgelegt habe, als ich die 16 Seiten Forum mit diversen Links gelesen habe.
So wie ich es sehe, war noch keiner mit diesem Laden vorm Gericht, oder? Hat jemand nach dem Widerruf des Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids noch Post bekommen?
Die Sache mit dem gemeinsamen Vorgehen gegen C.M. aus Wien/Dubai finde ich ok! Allerdings habe ich den Glauben an unsere Bundestagsabgeordneten verloren, so dass ich [...]
In diesem Sinne . . .
bis die Tage

_[Unsinn entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## katzenjens (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

ich hoffe der obige Aufruf zu einer Straftat wird noch editiert.
Ansonsten gilt hier wie auch bei anderen zweifelhaften Angeboten:
Wer auf irgendwelche Schreiben der Anbieter reagiert, gleich welche Drohungen dort stehen, hat sich ein kostenloses Abo von bösen Mails und vielleicht Briefen der Anbieter sowie deren Inkassobüros und ansonsten erfolglosen Rechtsanwälten angelacht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Sich darüber aufregen ist schon zuviel. Deswegen ungefragt nachgeben ist bitter. Wer den Drohungen der Anbieter mehr Glauben schenkt als den Profis hier im Forum, ok... der sollte zahlen. Wobei das rausgeworfene Geld sicherlich woanders besser aufgehoben wäre.

Standardlink: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/
Wer lieber hören will anstatt zu lesen, dann hier klicken.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## overload (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich hab mir mal die Beiträge zu Gemüte geführt und ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln.
Besonders interessant fand ich den letzten Beitrag von alex194.
Du hast echt nach der Aufforderung deine korrekten Daten einzugeben, dieser Aufforderung nachgegeben? Wie naiv kann man nur sein?
Warum wollen sie wohl deine korrekten Daten?????
Ich versteh die Welt echt nicht mehr. Geht ihr echt mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt?
GEBT IM INTERNET NIEMALS KORREKTE DATEN AB BEI UNTERNEHMEN, DIE IHR NICHT KENNT!!!!

Ich bin traurig über so viel Naivität. Öffnet doch mal eure Augen. Seid wann gibt es etwas kostenlos? Seid wann kann man einen Audi A3 oder eine Playstation gewinnen, wenn man NUR seine Adresse irgendwo angibt? Oh Mann...ihr tut mir echt leid.
Strafe muss sein!

Ich weiß, dass mein Beitrag nicht gerade konstruktiv ist, aber er soll euch lediglich mal wachrütteln. Am besten ihr nutzt einen Hammer und haut euch mal richtig auf die Finger.

Einfacher Tipp: Wenn der Firmensitz des Unternehmens nicht in Deutschland ist, würde ich schon mal stutzig werden.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



overload schrieb:


> Strafe muss sein!


Aber nicht in die Taschen der Typen, die sich damit den nächsten Porsche leisten.
Damit werden diese  Knaben motiviert ihre zweifelhaften Methoden mehr und mehr auszubauen/weiten.  
Das willst du ja wohl auch nicht oder? 

(ansonsten widerspreche ich nicht)


----------



## overload (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Natürlich will ich das nicht. Aber nur durch die Naivität und geistige Umnachtung einiger Internetuser können diese Leute sich ihre Porsche leisten!!
Solange es solche User wie alex194 gibt, werden auch weiterhin diese Geldmaschinen auch Geld für sich produzieren können.
Deshalb: Strafe muss sein!

Ich überlege mir selbst so ein Teil aufzuziehen, wenn ich sehe, was für Internetnutzer doch in Deutschland rumlaufen. Ein Schlaraffenland.

"Gehirn ausschalten, private Daten eingeben und dann Geld bezahlen"

Solche User scheinen nicht auszusterben.

Es tut mir leid, dass ich nicht gegen solche Betreiber wie Mega-Downloads wettere, eher gegen die Leute, die ihr Gehirn nicht als solches verwenden und nicht mal bis 10 zählen können. Selber schuld.

Ich habe mich vor geraumer Zeit auch bei Mega-Downloads angemeldet und bin im regen E-Mail-Kontakt mit den Leuten. Macht irre Spaß diese Typen zur Weißglut zur bringen: "Wir zeigen sie an, wenn sie nicht ihre korrekten Kontaktdaten angeben!"
Da fährt mir doch glatt ein breites Grinsen über das Gesicht!

Deshalb: Strafe muss sein!!! und ich bleib dabei. Schuld sind nicht diese Betreiber sondern die User ohne Gehirn und Verstand, die diese Betreiber bezahlen!


----------



## Niclas (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



overload schrieb:


> Deshalb: Strafe muss sein!!! und ich bleib dabei. Schuld sind nicht diese
> Betreiber sondern die User ohne Gehirn und Verstand, die diese Betreiber bezahlen!


Schreib doch den Betreibern, dass  sie das Forum  und  die Contentseiten schliessen,  ist die 
einfachste Möglichkeit der  umfassenden Bestrafung.

Auch  die zigtausende Leser, die sich hier informieren, werden damit endlich ihrer
 "gerechten"  Bestrafung zugeführt.
weia...


----------



## Der Betrogene (8 Januar 2008)

*mega-downloads.net*

Hallo overload! Die Leute melden sich hier zu Wort, weil sie Hilfe brauchen und nicht, um von dir noch einen drauf zu bekommen! ich gehe davon aus, dass Beleidigungen auch editiert werden, oder? Die Finger jucken beim Schreiben, aber man darf halt nicht alles schreiben! Reiss dich zusammen, muss ich ja auch! War denn jetzt schon einer vor Gericht mit diesem Herrn oder hatte schon einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid?


----------



## overload (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ein kleiner Nachtrag:
Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, wenn ich hier einigen auf den Schlips getreten bin bzw. sich ein Großteil der "Betrogenen" von mir ertappt fühlen und nun schweigend sich nicht mehr trauen, etwas zum Thema beizutragen.
Ihr habt genauso das Recht meine Meinung zu kritisieren!!

Ich will hier niemanden beleidigen sondern nur mal mit dem Holzhammer auf den Tisch hauen und die betroffenen Internet-User nicht mit bedauernden und trostspendenden Posts zuzutexten.

Mein Ziel ist es, dass meine vorherigen Posts richtig weh tun und euch vor zukünftigen blauäugigen Aktionen bewahren sollen, in dem ihr zusammenzuckt, sobald es mal wieder was kostenlos zu gewinnen gibt oder jemand euch bei einer Registrierung nach eurer Adresse fragt.

Klar ist dieses Forum da, um euch und auch mir zu helfen. Nur ist manchen leider nur noch zu helfen - nur noch, indem man ihnen mal links und rechts eine langt (schuldigung für diese Wortwahl), in der Hoffnung, dass betroffene bzw. zukünftige Leser in diesem Forum ruhig etwas paranoider durch Netz gehen und alle Sachen auch mal hinterfragen: "Wie könnten die Leute meine Daten gegen mich verwenden?" oder anders "Wozu brauchen die meine Adress-Daten?". Oftmals hilft schon allein diese Frage aus, um zu erkennen, was Mega-Downloads und Co im Schilde führen.

Ich wurde netterweise von einem Moderator verwarnt...deshalb poste ich aber diesen Nachtrag nicht. Das zeigt nur, dass sogar der angesprochene Moderator nichts verstanden hat. Dieser Post sollte nur begründen, warum ich die Betroffen hier etwas vor den Kopf stoße, damit auch der betroffene Moderator über seine ausgesprochene Verwarnung sinniert. Mir ist es gleich, ob ich aufgrund meiner Kommentare hier ausgeschlossen werde.
Meine Meinung ist mir aber wichtig und die kann mir keiner nehmen.

So...jetzt bitte ich aber auch um Reaktionen.
Ihr dürft mich ruhig zur Schnecke machen...vielleicht hilft es, die aufgestaute Wut gegenüber Mega-Downloads und Co zu kanalisieren 

mfg,
overload


----------



## technofreak (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Niclas schrieb:


> Schreib doch den Betreibern, dass  sie das Forum  und  die Contentseiten schliessen,  ist die
> einfachste Möglichkeit der  umfassenden Bestrafung.


[sarkasmus]Habe deinen Vorschlag  den Betreibern/anderen Mods  empfohlen. 
Ist intern auf helle Begeisterung  gestoßen  Es würde den Admins/Mods  wieder erheblich 
mehr Freizeit zukommen lassen. Bis sicher, dass die Betreiber seit Beginn des Forums vor 
über  sechs  Jahren nur auf einen solchen Vorschlag  gewartet haben. Der Gedanke des 
Verbraucherschutzes ist ohnehin  längst  obsolet. Dank an overload, der die 
längst überfällige Debatte betreffend überflüssiger Verbraucherschutzforen 
angestoßen hat. Habe auch von Anfang an die Hilfestellungen im Forum als 
eigentlich contraproduktiv gesehen. War ein fataler Fehler hier überhaupt 
mitzuarbeiten. Wieviele Abzockerfirmen wären längst pleite. Asche auf mein Haupt.
  [/sarkasmus]


----------



## Teleton (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



overload schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vor geraumer Zeit auch bei Mega-Downloads angemeldet...


Wieso, hattest Du die Preisangabe übersehen? 


> Mein Ziel ist es, dass meine vorherigen Posts richtig weh tun und euch vor zukünftigen blauäugigen Aktionen bewahren sollen...


Aua Aua, es wirkt.
Psychologiestudent?


----------



## overload (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Na endlich mal ein Post.

@technofreak:
Ich stelle nicht das Forum hier in Frage!! Tolle Sache das...ich versuche nur zu helfen...etwas unkonventionell...ich weiß, aber auch das ist Methode.
Haben wir jetzt 2 Moderatoren, die es noch nicht verstanden haben?
Aber dein Sarkasmus ist durchaus berechtigt. Man kann natürlich meine Beiträge so interpretieren. Damit ist aber niemanden geholfen! Sie sollen weh tun und so wie ich das sehe haben sie genau den Nerv getroffen.

@Teleton:
Nein, ich melde mich bei sehr vielen solcher Anbieter an...eine Art Freizeitbeschäftigung. Es ist rein interessehalber zu sehen, welche Versuche diese Anbieter unternehmen, um an mein Geld zu kommen. Macht irre Laune, mit den gleichen Waffen zurückzuschlagen. Solltet ihr ruhig auch mal machen. So entstehen nämlich für solche Anbieter immense Kosten, für die sie aber kein Geld bekommen. Ist es nicht das, was wir wollen?
Achja: Nein, kein Psychologiestudent...aber danke für das Kompliment


----------



## technofreak (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



overload schrieb:


> und so wie ich das sehe haben sie genau den Nerv getroffen.


Genau den falschen Nerv, nämlich von denen, die sich hier engagieren. Wenn du dir  die Zeit nehmen würdest 
und  mal alle Threads liest, so wie wir sie  täglich/stündlich  durchgehen  und  seit Jahren immer wieder 
dasselbe  erleben, dass das unmittelbar vorhergehende Posting nicht gelesen wird, hättest du wahrscheinlich 
schon nach ein paar Tagen das Handtuch geworfen und  es gäbe dieses Forum nicht. Deine   "Tests"  mögen 
für dich ganz unterhaltsam sein, sie helfen niemanden. Wir recherchieren/testen  ebenfalls oder meinst 
du wir stützen uns  nur auf externe Postings? Wichtig sind uns die Leser, nicht die paar me too Poster.
 Die müssen aber dennoch immer wieder mit sinnvollen Ratschlägen versorgt werden, 
weil die Postings von abertausenden gelesen werden. Wer hier etwas nicht verstanden hat bist  du.


----------



## netsailor5101977 (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

mich wollten die auch abzocken!!!! Habe aber zum Glück noch am letzten Tag ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die geschickt in dem ich gekündigt hatte. Nun schicken die trotzdem weiterhin Mahnungen raus. Also so richtig können die da nicht mehr alles essen. Vielleicht das Alpenklima???? Für alle die nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt haben möchte ich einen Hinweis darauf geben das in den AGB´s der "Firma" mega-downloads.net steht das es sich um einen Vertragsabsclhuss nach dem gültigen Recht der vereinigten Emirate oder so handelt...???? Hallo... wenn man nicht bezahlt bekommt man die Hände abgehackt???? Für mich ist der Hinweis das es sich um einen kostenpflichtige und mit einem 24 monatigen Vertrag endende Seite handelt viel zu klein. Denke das vor einem deutschen Gericht(und da müssen die ja klagen da kein Gerichtsstand ausgewiesen wurde in den AGB´s) die keinen Erfolg haben. Aber ignorieren würde ich die Mahnungen nicht. Würde darauf hinweisen das nach europäischem Recht die Hinweise nicht deutlich genug waren und das auch ein Gang vor Gericht nicht gescheut wird....Zumal es hier in Deutschland immer noch den Zwang zur Schadenminderung gibt. Wer zu spät kündigt kann anbieten den ersten Monat zu bezahlen (8 Euro) aber dann vom Vertrag zurück tritt. Somit ist keiner Seite ein finanzieller Schaden entstanden. Sollten die da nicht drauf eingehen sind die Ihrer Schadensminderungspflicht nicht nachgekommen. Das mögen deutsche Gericht mal so gar nicht !!!Das alles würde ich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein machen da ja anscheinend unliebsame E-Mails bei mega-downloads.net nicht ankommen. Seltsam...... deshalb habe ich das per Einschreiben mit Rückschein gemacht. Mich können die Ösis mal kräftig da lecken wo die Sonne nicht scheint. Aber mit einer EM im eigenen Land, mit einer so grottenschlechten Mannschaft kann man schon das Verhalten gegenüber deutschen Kunden verstehen.
:sun:

Wünsche allen die mit dieser Art von Unternehmen zu tun haben und auf deren Masche reingefallen sind alles gute und last euch nicht unter kriegen. Wenn alle vor Gericht gehen gucken die Össis aber schön dumm. Die gehen ja davon aus das wir deutschen schön brav bezahlen wenn man mit Gericht und Mahnungen droht. Nicht einschüchtern lassen!!!! Vor einem deutschen Gericht habt Ihr immer gute Karten solange Ihr auf die Rechnungen/Mahnungen nachweislich reagiert. Also schön den ganzen Schriftverkehr aufheben und am besten alles wichtige nur per Einschreiben MIT Rückschein!!!!


Achim


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



netsailor5101977 schrieb:


> Vor einem deutschen Gericht habt Ihr immer gute Karten solange Ihr auf die Rechnungen/Mahnungen nachweislich reagiert. Also schön den ganzen Schriftverkehr aufheben und am besten alles wichtige nur per Einschreiben MIT Rückschein!!!!


Man kann´s aber auch übertreiben! Ob berechtigte Forderung oder nicht - soll doch erstmal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen, dann würde ich in so einem Fall weitersehen. Alles andere ist Zeit- und Portoverschwendung!


----------



## netsailor5101977 (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@Reducal: Wer nicht auf Rechnungen/Mahnungen reagiert hat immer schlechte Karten. Wieso untätig bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten? Macht immer ein gutes Bild wenn man nachweisen kann das man sich schon vorher gekümmert hat. Habe genau deswegen vor einem Jahr ein Prozess verloren. Habe nämlich auch erst mal bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gewartet. Ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein kostet keine 5 Euro. Und 5 Euro zahle ich zumindest gerne wenn ich dadurch nachweisen kann das ich mich bemüht habe den Vertrag auf zu lösen. Soll aber jedem selber überlassen bleiben.

Achim


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



netsailor5101977 schrieb:


> Soll aber jedem selber überlassen bleiben.


Eben!


----------



## fanny (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hi leute ich habe das problemm mit den das ich e-mails bekomme wo die mir rechnung schicken und sagen das ich mich da an gemäldet habe am 21.12.07 und ne ip nur war da nie habe nach den namen perr e-mail gefragt nun kamm raus das sich einer regiestriert hat und hat eine e-mail rein geschrieben die meine ist den der name den der genomen hat gibt es nicht können die mir was weil der meine e-mail genommen hat die habe geschrieben soll zur polizei gehen anzeigen gegen unbegand machen und den das faxen nur warum da hat ja nur einer meine e-mail die ip ist ja net meine warum soll ich zur polizei gehen will nur das die das kapieren das einer meine e-mail adresse miesbraucht hat kann die auch nicht löschen und neu machen da ich die brauche 

sorry rechtreibung :scherzkeks:


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



fanny schrieb:


> nun kamm raus das sich einer regiestriert hat und hat eine e-mail rein geschrieben die meine ist den der name den der genomen hat gibt es nicht   die habe geschrieben soll zur polizei gehen anzeigen gegen unbegand machen und den das faxen


 Und warum machen die das nicht selbst? Die wissen mit Sicherheit, dass eine Anzeigenerstattung völliger Unsinn ist. Siehe auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=215784#post215784  Und was das faxen von irgendwelchen Nachweisen betrifft, so haben die keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf. Mir könnten die in deiner Situation gleich beide Schuhe auf einmal aufblasen! Siehe dazu hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=218108#post218108


----------



## emeste (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo leute!

 bin auch opfer der miesen methoden von m-d.net geworden und war gestern abend nach erhalt der allseits bekannten 96 euro-rechnung erstmal ordentlich erschrocken. bis dato hat mich das thema nur bedingt interessiert und ich war eigentlich auch der meinung, dass MIR sowas NIEMALS passieren würde...tja, klarer fall von falsch gedacht!

 gezwungener massen musste ich mich nun also doch mit der sache beschäftigen und war 

 1.) erstaunt und erbost darüber, dass solcherlei wegelagerischen methoden, die scham- und rücksichtslos die arglosigkeit von netz-usern ausnutzen, in deutschland überhaupt möglich sind!

 2.) fassungslos, als ich mich dank des sehr ausführlich gestalteten info-bereichs :thumb: näher mit den (freundlich formuliert) dubiosen methoden beschäftigte, deren sich diese _service-dienstleister_ bedienen.

 und 3.) hocherfreut darüber, dass es unermüdlich gegen diese missstände ankämpfende und mit tipps und hilfestellungen gewappnete forenuser gibt, die mir meine sorgen bezüglich des gestrigen anschreibens nahezu vollständig genommen haben!
an alle, die diese aufgaben (schätzungsweise) ehrenamtlich wahrnehmen, an dieser stelle ein *DICKES* dankeschön! gut zu wissen, dass man mit seinen problemen nicht einsam und verlassen dasteht, allein das hilft schon ungemein! weiter so!!!:respekt:

 ich habe soeben das widerspruchsschreiben bezüglich der zahlungsaufforderung abgschickt und harre nun frohen mutes der dinge, die da noch kommen (oder auch nicht). ich kann darüberhinaus auch JEDEM, DER SICH HINTERS LICHT GEFÜHRT FÜHLT nur empfehlen, ähnlich zu verfahren und zukünftig einfach besser aufzupassen, wem man seine daten wofür anvertraut!

 in diesem sinne: nicht einschüchtern und vor allen dingen nicht unterkriegen lassen!

 mfg, mst


----------



## fanny (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

nur kann mir nun was passieren wen eine 3 person meine e-mail misbraucht hat die haben ja nicht meine ip sondern seine nur meine e-mail und gehen mir auf den sack :wall: was soll ich machen soll ich den anzeigen der meine e-mail genommen hat oder soll ich die e-mails alls spam einstufen und gut ist nicht das die über meine e-mail an meine real daten kommen und sagen ich wars auch wen die ip net stumd :wall:


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Dir kann nix passieren und da du dich ja nicht angemeldet hast, entgeht dem österreichischen Anbieter schlichtweg die Beute aus seinem umstrittenen Geschäftsmodell - es sei denn, du bezahlst für jemanden anderen aber das ist ja sicher nicht deine Absicht.  O. K., jemand hat bei dem Projekt deine eMailadresse angegeben. Na und? das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass dr Anbieter mit dir auch einen Vertrag hat. Niemand kann herausfinden, wer das war, der sich dort angemeldet hat also kann insofern schon vorab festgestellt werden, dass es keinen Sinn macht, eine Anzeige gegen den Unbekannten zu erstatten.  





Reducal schrieb:


> So wie du schreibst, hat ganz klassisch jemand deine Daten bei oder zu der Anmeldung missbräuchlich verwendet. Das ist wie bei der berühmten, anonymen Pizzabestellung an den Nachbarn. Und wer, frage ich dich, hat den schwarzen Peter? Der Pizzabäcker natürlich! Soll sich doch diese .... Firma um die Aufklärung des Sachverhalts kümmern - dich tangiert das nur periphär...


----------



## schultz (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab ebenfalls Probleme. Hab mich angemeldet und unerwarteter Weise wie die meisten eine Rechnung bekommen. Da ich mir sicher war niergends etwas von Kosten gelesen zu haben, fiel ich auch erstemal aus allen Wolken. Hab direkt ne Mail geschrieben, dass auf der Anmeldungsseite nichts davon stand und dass sie meine Mitgliedschaft rückgängig machen sollen usw. Bekam natürlich ne Mail zurück mit nem Link zu einer Anmeldungsseite(Nur nicht die auf der ich mich anmeldete) und das die Wiederufsfrist ja zu ende sei und das während dieser Frist keine Rechnungen verschickt werden dürften. Stimmt das? 
Hab mich mit nem Kumpel dann etwas schlauer gemacht und gesehen das mega-downlaod nicht ganz Ok ist. Hab erneut ne Mail geschrieben, das solche krummen Touren nicht bei mir funzen und das ich wiederrufe. Hab sogar wegen Entschädigung angeboten ein Monat(8€) zu zahlen aber... klar keine Antwort.
Heut habe ich dann per Mail ne Mahnung bekommen. Ich hab bei der Anmeldung gehirnamputierter Weise richtige Daten angegeben :wall: . Das ich sowas in Zukunft nicht mehr mache ist jetzt mehr als klar. 
Meine Frage ist: Was soll ich jetzt machen? Soll ich per Einschreiben mit Rückbestätigung( sorry weiß jetzt nicht wie`s richtig heisst) nochmal hinschreiben, so wie es einige hier sagen, oder auf einen "richtigen" Mahnbescheid warten den Wiederrufen, so wie es einige gemacht haben?
Sorry für den langen Thread und wenn ich fragen stellen sollte die an anderer  Stelle vielleicht schon beantwortet wurden :scherzkeks:. Aber ich wusste jetzt nicht mehr genau was ich weiter machen sollte und ihr hier scheint mir Ahnung zu haben(keine Beleidigung oder Abwertung nur hab ich nicht annährend genug Ahnung um das einzuschätzen oder zu bewerten) und antwortet fix und freundlich!!! :thumb: 
Wie gesagt sorry und auf jeden Fall schonmal vielen Dank im vorraus!!

Gruß
schultz


----------



## komm rein (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



schultz schrieb:


> Hab mich angemeldet und unerwarteter Weise wie die meisten eine Rechnung bekommen. Da ich mir sicher war niergends etwas von Kosten gelesen zu haben ... Hab direkt ne Mail geschrieben, dass auf der Anmeldungsseite nichts davon stand


Rechts neben dem Anmeldeformular stehts in einer Grafik. Auch der Hinweis aufs Widerrufsrecht ist nur als Grafik eingebunden.

Aber man kann die Software auch von "kostenlosen" und frei zugänglichen Quellen beziehen ohne irgendwelche Angabe von persönlichen Daten. Da sollte es doch schon Klick machen, dass hier was gewaltig faul ist.

Dann noch der Anbieter mit einem Briefkasten in Dubai, auch wenn er eigentlich in Österreich residiert. Ob es den Geschäftsführer [.......] überhaupt gibt? Da könnte auch "Osama Bin Laden" stehen.

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## netsailor5101977 (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Jo,
die sind ja ganz knallhart die Össis. Habe die aufgefordert meine fristgerechte Kündigung per Einschreiben mit Rückschein zu bestätigen. Habe sogar den quittierten Rückschein nochmal per e-mail da hin geschickt. Nun bekomme ich per Post ne Mahnung und ein freundliches Schreiben von einem deutschen Anwalt (Ra. []/Bielefeld) das alles rechtens sei. Weis nun gar nicht was mich mehr aufregt.... Die Dummdreistigkeit der Fa. BLUEBYTE oder das da auch noch deutsche Anwälte mitmachen.... Ab jetzt reagiere ich gar nicht mehr auf die Schreiben. Sollen die doch klagen. Des wird vor Gericht bestimmt lustig. Zumal dadurch natürlich noch viel mehr Leutchen von den Machenschaften erfahren. In diesem Sinne.... Ohren steiff halten und immer lächeln :-p


----------



## komm rein (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



netsailor5101977 schrieb:


> Jo,
> die sind ja ganz knallhart die Össis. Habe die aufgefordert meine fristgerechte Kündigung per Einschreiben mit Rückschein zu bestätigen. Habe sogar den quittierten Rückschein nochmal per e-mail da hin geschickt. Nun bekomme ich per Post ne Mahnung und ein freundliches Schreiben von einem deutschen Anwalt (Ra. []/Bielefeld) das alles rechtens sei.


[........]

_Aus rechtlichen Gründen (Rechtsberatungsgesetz) editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Der Betrogene (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi netsailor5101977! Ich würde erstmal auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten! Da sich hier noch keiner zu Wort gemeldet hat, der mit dieser Firma schon vor Gericht war, sehe ich die Sache ganz entspannt! Nur nicht vergessen, beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu widerrufen! Evtl. kann man selber nochmal einen Anwalt aufsuchen, aber damit würde ich erst noch warten.Gruss Der Betrogene


----------



## komm rein (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> [........]
> 
> _Aus rechtlichen Gründen (Rechtsberatungsgesetz) editiert. MOD/BR_


Was war daran eine Rechtsberatung?

Ihr schreibt doch selber was mit einem Widerruf auf Eurer Seite.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

_Anm.: Es gibt einen großen Unterschied zwischen allgemein gehaltenen Hilfestellungen und Beratung im Einzelfall. Wir haben die Gesetze nicht beschlossen. Beschwerden bitte an die zuständigen Politiker richten. MOD/BR_


----------



## Lotte (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

auch ich habe ein solches mail erhalten (in die schweiz), was ich zuerst mal ignoriert habe. nun habe ich auch noch eine mahnung erhalten, was mich doch etwas unsicher machte. bin jetzt aber über google auf diese seite gestossen und wirklich dankbar um die beiträge, welche mich heute nacht ruhig schlafen lassen.
werde in diesem fall im moment gar nichts machen und mal abwarten, wie weit die gehen. auf jeden fall werde ich mich weiterhin auf dieser seite über den neusten stand informieren. merci!
finde diese seite echt super und werde sie sicherlich meinen freunden weiterempfehlen.


----------



## schultz (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi!
Das das Anmelden dort nicht besonders inteligent war weiß ich selber. Das mit der Freeware ist mir erst später aufgefallen, was nicht zuletzt daran liegt, dass ich nicht so viel plan davon hab. Das ich Freeware normalerweise bzw. immer woanders ohne weiter Angaben bekomme ist mir auch klar. In dem Moment war mir das nicht so bewusst und ich dachte es handle sich um ein Forum oder ähnliches, was ich schon des öfteren gehabt habe, wo man nur etwas runterziehen kann wenn man Mitglied ist. Dass ich in Zukunft mir sowas dreimal ansehe und überlege ist logisch!!! Hatte halt nichts gesehen... jetzt werd ich ziemlich paranoid sein und keine richtigen Daten angeben oder mich garnicht erst anmelden, nachdem ich mir erstmal alles durchgelesen hab. Kann sein, dass das auch nicht ganz richtig ist, ich hab allerdings kein Bock mich nochmal mit so einem Schei.... rumzuärgern :wall: .

Versteh ich das richtig, dass ich jetzt am besten auf einen Mahnbescheid warten soll und den dann wiederrufe? Und sonst nicht weiter auf Mails reagiere. 

Gruß 
schultz


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

...."widerspreche", ansonsten ist das eine zumindest von mir gern empfohlene Strategie!


----------



## schultz (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Dem Mahnbescheid Wiedersprechen, also "Wiederspruch einlegen" wozu man glaub ich nach erhalt des Bescheids zwei Wochen Zeit hat? Wenn du, dass meinst. Meinte ich auch, nur falsch benannt. Sorry. 
Was passiert dann?

Gruß
schultz


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



schultz schrieb:


> Was passiert dann?


Die Frage ist, passiert das zuvor überhaupt? Das ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt ist eher unwahrscheinlich, zum Thema selbst, lies hier nochmal: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=15709#post15709


----------



## schultz (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Dass heisst, ich mach erstmal nichts und warte auf schreiben von einem Inkassobüro. Wenn sowas kommt, mach ich weiterhin nichts und sher wahrscheinlich wars das dann. Normalerweise würde dann ja nach einiger Zeit ein Mahnbescheid kommen, aber das passiert den wenigsten, und wenn doch lege ich einfach wiederspruch ein und das wars dann wirklich, da sie keine Erfolgsausichten haben. Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?!

So wie ich das hier so sehe ist es bis jetzt nicht einmal zu einer Verhandlung gekommen, was ja Normalerweise der Fall wäre?
Ich habs mal mit nem Handyvertrag etwas versaut, da lief es genauso ab, hab dann auch Bescheid vom Gericht bekommen und musste den ganzen Mist bezahlen, naja in dem Fall wars wirklich meine Schuld, als ich ne Zeit lang nix davon gehört hab, hab ichs einfach verdrengt. Aber das führt ab... meine Frage ist nur.. da kams auch nie zu einer Verhandlung, soweit ich weiss, und doch musste ich ja bezahlen? Wo ist da der Unterschied?

Gruß
schultz


----------



## katzenjens (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo schultz,

genau, bei den Abo-Anbietern ist bisher nicht einmal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid in freier Wildbahn gesichtet worden. Daher gibts auch keine Urteile. Also zurücklehnen und sich anderen schöneren Dingen des Lebens widmen. Auch wenn die Schreiben energischer werden oder von Inkassobüros oder Anwälten kommen, heisst es gar nix.

Viele Grüße,
Jens

PS. es heisst "Widerspruch" nicht "Wiederspruch"


----------



## Teleton (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



schultz schrieb:


> ... meine Frage ist nur.. da kams auch nie zu einer Verhandlung, soweit ich weiss, und doch musste ich ja bezahlen? Wo ist da der Unterschied?


Das kann viele Gründe haben, die ohne die Unterlagen schwer zu orakeln sind. Ich vermute mal Du hast Dich an einer entscheidenden Stelle des Verfahrens nicht oder nicht ausreichend verteidigt. Irgendwann müsste Dir ja nach dem Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid eine Klageschrift zugestellt worden sein. Dann hat Dich das Gericht aufgfordert Deine Verteidigungsgründe vorzubringen bzw Verteidigungsbereitschaft anzuzeigen. Wenn da was schiefgegangen ist kann es sein dass Du im schriftlichen Verfahren verurteilt worden bist (Was steht denn drin in den Urteilsgründen?).

Bei den Nutzlosbetreibern geht es bisher nichtmals ins Mahnbescheidsverfahren.


----------



## bastinuernberg (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo liebe Forenkollegen ,

ich erhielt heute die Email

.....................Leistung: Jahreszugang zu [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse]
Kosten: 8,00 EUR monatlich, zahlbar 12 Monate im Voraus

Gesamtpreis: EUR 96,00................................


Ich war ebenfall nie auf so einer Seite oder desgleichen.

Was ich getan habe? Ganz einfach ich rief heute das LKA in München an und schilderte diesen Fall , diese wollten die Email  haben , und ich sendete diese zur Überprüfung zu.


Macht es ebenso , damit die sehen damit ich nicht der einzigste bin.

Denen Firmen sollte endlich mal das Handwerk gelegt werden!!!!

Email zum senden : _[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## schultz (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hey Leute! Wenn das so ist muss ich nur aufpassen an richtiger Stelle WIDERSPRUCH einzulegen, ich weiss, ich vertue mich öfters mit wider.. und wieder... . Was damals dann schief gelaufen ist weiss ich auch nicht mehr genau. Hab mich wahrscheinlich zu wenig drum gekümmert. Selber Schuld!
Das einzige Problem was ich jetzt noch hab ist, dass ich jetzt jede Menge böse Post abonniert hab. Kann man da denn garnichts gegen machen ?
Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen dank für die schnelle und freundliche Hilfe!! Das Forum hier ist echt klasse!! :thumb: :respekt:

Gruß
schultz


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



bastinuernberg schrieb:


> Macht es ebenso ....


Nein, bitte nicht, da das BLKA für diese Sachbearbeitung nicht zuständig ist. Solche Aufrufe sind absolut kontraproduktiv! Wer sich betrogen fühlt, der geht bittschön zu seiner zuständigen Polizei und macht dort eine Anzeige. Ob das was bringt, dürfte den erfahrenen Lesern aber bereits bekannt sein.  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=215784&postcount=130


----------



## mami_schader (18 Januar 2008)

*mega-download*

ich habe gerade diese mail erhalten,wie soll ich mich verhalten!


> [ edit]
> 
> 
> Mega-Downloads.net: Rechnung - RechnungsNr: *****
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



			
				schwachsinnige Drohmail schrieb:
			
		

> Als letzte Sicherheitsinstanz wurde die bei der Anmeldung übermittelte
> IP-Adresse gespeichert. Diese lautet: **.**.71.107. Im Falle
> einer strafrechtlichen Ermittlung ist es den Strafverfolgungsbehörden
> anhand der IP-Adresse möglich, den PC zu identifizieren, der zum
> ...



http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50161


----------



## toM:. (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Wie ich sehe bzw Lese hatten hier schon so einige ihren Spass mit der netten Firma Blue Byte FZE aka megadownloads.net

Hatte letztens auch ne Mail von denen bekomme. Der Text dieser netten Mahnung wurde hier ja schon oft genug gepostet. Naja ich habe mich jedenfalls auch nicht bei dieser komischen Seite angemeldet. 
Jetzt habe ich dort eine E-Mail hingeschrieben das wohl eine Verwechslung vorliegen muss und ich mit der E-Mail Adresse dort nie angemeldet habe. 
Heute antwort bekommen:


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir senden Ihnen die Eidestattliche Versicherung per Anhang dieser Mail zu, welche Sie ausgefühlt an uns zurücksenden. Damit eiden Sie diese Anmeldung nicht getätigt zu haben.
> 
> ...


Im Anhang finde ich dann folgendes
http://files.avalon-gaming.net/mega-verarsche.jpg

mit was die versuchen leute einzuschüchter ist echt schon unglaublich.


----------



## xflowy (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo leute,
ich muss mich notgedrungenermaßen auch in die liste der "einfach-draufklicker" einreihen. hatte auch via mega-uploads ein programm runtergeladen, die entsprechende mail bestätigt und das dingens dann runtergeladen.

genau 15 tage danach kam dann die mail vom betreiber der seite mit dem rechnungsbetrag von 96 €, zahlbar im voraus.

habe dann folgenden schreiben zurückgesendet:


> Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung vom 20.01.2008
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ich nehme Bezug auf Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung mit Rechnungsnr. [...] und teile mit, dass ich den geforderten Betrag nicht begleichen werde.
> 
> ...



man muss dazusagen, dass ich keine korrekten daten bei der anmeldung angegeben haben. wie ihr aber im anhang unten seht, waren die abo-konditionen eigentlich gut lesbar. (aber ich kann mich auch nicht entsinnen die info gesehen zu haben..naja) dennoch habe ich im wissen, dass das programm auf vielen anderen seiten kostenlos zu kriegen ist, nicht weiter gelesen und einfach bestätigt. zu meiner rettung (zumindest bis zu einem gewissen grad) ist zu sagen, dass ich die bestätigungsmail, die ich zugeschickt bekommen habe nocheinmal überprüft habe, weil ich doch etwas stutzig geworden bin. da stand aber absolut nichts von einem abo oder irgendwelchen monatlichen geldbeträgen.

naja, zumindest kam heute folgende mail zurück.



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> Sie haben mit uns (der Blue Byte FZE) am 04.01.2008 auf [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] einen rechtsgültigen verbindlichen Vertrag abgeschlossen.
> 
> ...



1. was für ein käse ist es zu behaupten, dass man innerhalb der 14 tage widerrufspflicht keine rechnung schicken kann? denn so hätte ich auf jeden fall die chance gehabt rechtzeitig zu widerrufen und hätte das auch getan.

2. auf meine punkte der sittenwidrigkeit und des irrtums gehen sie überhaupt nicht ein. warum?

3. sie sprechen immer wieder von 14 tagen widerrufsfrist. auf der anmelde-seite steht aber (im entsprechenden text mit den abo-infos, der übrigens als bild eingefügt ist..clever clever..) "Ihre Testzeit verlängert sich nach Ablauf des Anmeldetages (24:00 Uhr) zu einem Abo..". wie kann das sein? meiner meinung nach ist DAS die wirkliche kündigungsfrist, sodass man sowieso keine chance hat, zu kündigen.


was denkt ihr, wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehen soll. meine daten haben sie ja nicht, aber angeblich meine ip. das ist ja auch das kuriose: in der ersten rechnung die ich gekriegt habe, schreiben sie gleich schon was von wegen sie haben meine ip, und falls ich nicht zahe kommt ne mahnung, anwalt etc.
also wer so beim ersten mal droht hat doch sowieso leichen im keller liegen oder? die wissen anscheinend schon gut bescheid, wie die betroffenen auf ihr [ edit]  angebot reagieren.
soll ich bei meiner mail anführen, dass sie auf meine punkte net eingegangen sind, und dass ich eben weiß, dass ich über ihre [ edit]  bescheid weiß (man muss ja nur mal googeln) und nicht bezahlen werde? soll ich auf die sache mit der kündigungsfrist eingehen?

bitte helft mir! 

danke schonmal!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



xflowy schrieb:


> meine daten haben sie ja nicht, aber angeblich meine ip. :


die sie sich an den Hut stecken können 
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/

PS:
1) Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## xflowy (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

danke dir! ich habe mir aber schon relativ viel zu dem thema durchgelesen und würde nun einfach nur gern wissen, ob ich nocheinmal zurückschreiben soll und wenn ja was?


----------



## Teleton (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



> Weiters ist Ihr Widerruf nicht fristgerecht, da Sie bereits vorweisbar unsere Rechnung erhalten haben. Die Widerrufsfrist gilt ab dem Tag der Anmeldung. Wir dürfen Ihnen aus gesetzlichen Gründen keine Rechnung während dieser Widerrufszeit versenden.


Super da haben wir ja eine weitere Kandidatin zur Wahl der "Miss absurdeste Rechtsauffassung".
Tolle Beweisführung. "Wir dürfen nicht verschicken während der Widerrufsfrist, da Sie eine Rechnung erhalten haben ist die Frist zwangsläufig um"
Zum tatsächlichen Fristbeginn § 355 Abs 2 Satz 1 BGB lesen und hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439


----------



## xflowy (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

d.h. das ist schlichtweg falsch, dass man erst nach der frist eine rechnung verschicken darf oder? kann ich mich darauf berufen? also sagen, dass ich erst mit der rechnung die möglichkeit hatte zu widerrufen? okay, in der bestätigungsmail stand ganz unten, dass man innerhalb 14 tage widerrufen kann; jedoch stand in der mail nichts von einem abo! es fehlt also überall immer ein aspekt.

auf jeden fall kann ich mich auf den ersten satz in § 355 Abs. 2 BGB, dass die Widerrufsbelehrung deutlich gestaltet sein muss, sich also durch Farbe, Buchstabengröße, Sperrschrift oder Fettdruck vom restlichen Text in nicht übersehbarer Weise abhebt, berufen oder?

denn das war und ist auf der anmelde seite von mega-downloads nicht der fall..

soll ich meine mail an diesen punkten ausrichten? oder soll ich ihnen gar nicht mehr schreiben?


----------



## komm rein (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



xflowy schrieb:


> oder soll ich ihnen gar nicht mehr schreiben?


Besser wärs. Das zu viel Kommunikation mit der Nutzlosbranche mehr schadet als es was nützt, zeigt sich ja ständig.


----------



## schultz (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo!
Es beruihgt mich zu sehen, dass es auch anderen so geht wie mir!
Als ich die letzten Einträge gelesen habe kam ich auf zwei Fagen. 
Deren Behauptung, dass in der Wiederrufsfrist aus rechtlichen Gründen keine Rechnung verschickt werden darf, ist totaler Mist? 
Und ... man sollte nicht auf Mails, Post ... nicht reagieren, da es zum einen mehr schadet(Warum eigentlich?) und zu anderen die einem nichts können, ausser böse Post zu schicken, wenn man trottliger Weise richtige Angaben macht.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Naja, wenn ich meinen Widerruf gesendet habe und die mir weiter drohen, warum dann noch Brieffreundschaft ausüben? dann setzen sie mich nur weiter unter Druck jeden Tag Briefe zu schreiben. Wenn sie mehr wollen, können sie mit mir  ja vor Gericht die Sache klären, aber das traut sich von denen so schnell keiner.
Denn die müssten mir den Vertrag nachweisen..... Aber ich habe ja den fristgerechten Widerruf


----------



## schultz (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ja... was meinst du mit Fristgerecht? Ist das nur innerhalb der zwei Wochen Fristgerecht?


----------



## BenTigger (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Einfach mal eine Seite zurückblättern und Nachricht Nummer 198 lesen. Hier der Link dahin...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=219460&postcount=198
Dem User kannst du vertrauen 

Mehr dürfen wir wegen dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu deinem Fall nicht antworten...


----------



## schultz (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!! Sorry, ich les oft nur die letzten  Beiträge und übersehe das ein oder andere.
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe ist es ja schon fraglich, ob die ihrer Pflicht mich aufzuklären, richtig nachkommen. Wodurch das Problem mit der Fristgerechten Wiederrufun auch schon wieder anders aussieht. Daher sind die bis jetzt auch nicht vor Gericht gegangen, weil nunmal eher fraglich ist.
Hab ich das jetzt so richtig Verstanden und beträgt die Frist 2 oder 4 Wochen in diesem Fall?

gruß
schultz


----------



## schultz (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Nennt mich blöd... aber wo gibts denn die Editierfunktion? Deinen Nachtrag hab ich erst NACH schreiben meiner Narchicht gelesen.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Die Editierfunktion gibt es erst bei "bewährten Usern" da oftmals neue User mit Werbepostings oder rechtlich bedenklichen Postings, Moderatorenedits rückgängig machten und uns so angreifbar machen. Daher muss man sich erst "bewähren" um seine Postings editieren zu können.

Im übrigen beginnen Fristen erst zu laufen, wenn ich über die AGBs schriftlich informiert wurde. z.B. beim Rechnungseingang und die Fristen können auch erheblich länger als 4 Wochen sein. Aber was bei dir zutrifft kann rechtsverbindlich nur bei einer Inaugenscheinnahme deiner persönlichen Angelegenheit entschieden werden. Dazu entweder eine VZ oder einen Rechtsanwalt aufsuchen, wenn du mit den hier geschilderten Infos nicht zurechtkommst.


----------



## schultz (23 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Das mit dem Editieren klingt logisch, auch wenn ich das bisher so noch nicht kannte.
Wegen der Wiederrufsfrist, ich dachte, dass es keine großen Fallunterschiede gibt, da es bei vielen ja ähnlich abgelaufen ist.
Man meldet sich an, ohne zu wissen, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt, sieht dies nicht bei der Anmeldung, bekommt eine Aktivierungsmail, denkt nicht weiter darüber nach und bekommt dann nach zwei Wochen die Rechnung mit dem Verweis das die Wiederufsfrist zuende ist. Dann ärgert man sich, könnte in den Tisch beißen, schreibt ne Mail zurück, dass man darüber nicht informiert wurde und will wiederrufen. Daraufhin bekommt man eine recht merkwürdige und pampige Mail zurück, dass man doch die Augen aufmachen soll, die Wiederrufsfrist ja schon vorbei sei und man zu zahlen hat. So in der Art war's ja bei einigen die hier ihre "Fälle" geschildert haben. Insgesamt bekommt man geraten nix zu tun, da außer bösen Mails und evtl. Post nichts kommen wird. Dann kommt die Verwirrung mit dem Wiederrufen...
Um erlich zu sein find ich es zum kotzen, dass es solche Leute/Firmen geben kann, die anderen Leuten _xxx._ Das Problem ist, dass es sowas zuhauf gibt, weiter kommt hinzu, dass es noch viel mehr _xxx_ gibt, die die Daten von anderen "klauen" wollen, es witzig finden Vieren, die ganze Systeme zerstören können, verbreiten und und und .....   Wenn es sowas nicht gäbe wäre das Forum hier nicht nötig, was, wie ich finde, echt spitze ist :thumb:, man müsste sich keinen Kopf um so einen Mist machen und alles andere was damit zusammenhägt gäbe es auch nicht und das Leben wäre ein ganzes Stück leichter!!! Es gibt echt zu viel _xxx._ im Internet, auch wenn man diesen Mist mal nicht berücksichtigt!
Sorry, dass ich hier meinen Unmut so freien Lauf lasse, aber ich muss mich jetzt schon länger damit beschäftigen, obwohl ich gar keine Zeit dafür und noch weniger Lust darauf hab! Hinzu kommt das ich nicht so viel Ahnung hab, weder davon wie das im Internet so abläuft(Geschäfte ect.) noch von der Rechtslage. Was dazu führt, dass ich des öfteren dann verwirrt bin.
So zum Schluss aber nochmals vielen Dank für die Hilfe bis jetzt!!

gruß
schultz


----------



## oliverwochnik (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hy,
nochmal zur beruhigung vieler anderer "leidensgenossen": hab auch *eine* mail bekommen;war auch auf betreffender seite;sollte auch 96EUR zahlen!!
hab einfach nicht reagiert und seit dem ( vor ca.3 monaten) nichts mehr von denen gehört;schätze mal das wars dann!!!!!!
PS:ein super forum hier, weiter so !!!!!!


----------



## schultz (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi
Ja dann wird es wohl das Beste sein wenn ich mich nicht mehr weiter dran störe und mir unnötig nen Kopp drumm mache.
Sorry, meine Ausdrucksweise kann mit unter dreb sein, werd mich Zukunft dann zügeln müssen!!

gruß
schultz


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



schultz schrieb:


> Sorry, meine Ausdrucksweise kann mit unter dreb sein, werd mich Zukunft dann zügeln müssen!!


Kann deinen Ärger gut verstehen, aber man muß sich ja nicht auf deren Niveau begeben.


----------



## atze135 (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Maybe, Christopher. Aber wen interessierts? Euch, aber nicht den User!
> 
> 
> Diese Anzeige könnt ihr ja dann veranlassen, wenn ihr euch geschädigt fühlt!
> ...


Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage. Ist eine Firma bekannt die sich Online Content Limited nennt?
Die gehen mir auf den Sender, angeblich soll ich einen Routenplaner nutzen, habe aber nie einen bestellt. Kann mir da einer Aukunft geben.


----------



## katzenjens (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ist zwar ne andere Baustelle, aber auch dort gilt gleiches:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

Zum Thema "Nicht angemeldet aber trotzdem von denen genötigt":

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50003
dort der 9. Kasten

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Inalein (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo, mein Problem:

Meine Schwester hat sich auf der mega-downloads.net Seite auch angemeldet, um etwas runterzuladen, da sie davon ausgegangen ist, dass diese Downloads überall kostenlos sind... 
Der Rest der Geschichte ist auch wie bei anderen, der Unterschied ist nur, dass sie echte Angaben gemacht hat. Wir haben einen Widerruf, Anfechtung usw per Einschreiben geschrieben. Und heute ist ein Brief per Post gekommen! Die ersten beiden Seiten sind von den mega-downloads-Herren, die alles auflisten, was meine Schwester gemacht hat: Anmeldungszeit, Bestätigungszeit, der mislungene Versuch etwas runterzuladen. Und die restlichen 5 Seiten stammen angeblich von einem Anwalt, die aber sehr oft kopiert zu sein scheinen. Die Unterschrift des Anwaltes ist auch kopiert.

Nach dem Lesen all der Beiträge zu diesem Thema, sehe ich dass meine Schwester im Recht ist, weiß jetzt aber nicht, was wir unternehmen könnten.???


----------



## komm rein (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Nichts weiter machen und sich auch nicht einschüchtern lassen. Auch nicht die Forderung anerkennen oder Ratenzahlung vereinbaren. Erst wieder reagieren wenn ein "Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid" kommt und dem widersprechen. Aber man kann zu 99,9999% sagen, dass nie so einer kommen wird.

Und dran denken: Nicht einfach blind wo Daten reinhämmern, sondern sich erstmal die Seite genau anschauen und sich via Suchmaschine über Seite und Betreiber informieren. Auch bekommt man vieles an Software wirklich kostenlos zum Download. Da gibt es viele seriöse Seiten im Netz.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Inalein schrieb:


> weiß jetzt aber nicht, was wir unternehmen könnten.???


Warum und was solltet ihr unternehmen.? Ihr hab getan was möglich ist. Die 
wollen was von euch, nicht umgekehrt. 
Das ist immer die beste Ausgangslage


----------



## Michi_back (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Huhu Leute, wieder mal ein neues Opfer. Hab mir hier schon einiges durchgelesen. Wollte jetzt mal konkret fragen. Also ich habe auch so eine tolle Rechung bekommen. Angeblich hab ich mich am 7. Januar regestriert. Jetzt wollen die auch Geld von mir. In der Rechnung stimmt aber eigentlich bis auf meinen Namen und die Email Addi nix. Falsche Strasse, falsche Stadt. IP ist meinerseits nicht nachzuvollziehen da ich jeden Tag ne andere habe. Hab jetzt schon mitbekommen das die durch die IP wohl nicht so leicht an die Adresse kommen. Ich kann leider auch beim besten Willen nicht mehr nachvollziehen ob ich mich da wirklich mal regestriert habe. Ich weiß es echt nicht mehr. Auf jedenfall sind die kompletten Daten falsch.

Wenn ich mich jetzt wirklich mit falschen Daten regestriert habe weil ich dachte es wäre eben nur ne "normale" kostelose Regestrierung können die mir dann was? Ich bin bereist volljährig. Ich hab noch nicht mal ne Ahnung ob ich bei denen jemals was runtergeladen habe. Die ganze Sache macht mich etwas nervös wegen den falschen Daten. Dazu kommt noch das ich Harz 4 Empfänger bin. Hab also überhaupt keine Kohle um so viel zu zahlen. Und ich sehe es auch irgendwo nicht ein selbst wenn ich ein "Freeware" Programm runtergeladen haben sollte, was ich eben keinesfalls mehr nachvollziehen kann. 

Ich weiß die Frage ist jetzt schon 1000 mal gemkommen und nervt vielleicht auch, aber was würdet Ihr mir raten? Mit der falschen Adresse die Schreiben von denen einfach zu ignorieren? Oder nen Widerspruch (auch wenn der eh nix  bringt) zu mailen? Oder doch besser denen zu mailen das ein 3. meine Daten zum Missbrauch benutzt hat? 

Wie schon gesagt, ich weiß es echt nicht. Hab mich mit dem Thema jetzt so dolle auseinander gesetzt das ich echt nicht mehr weiß was ich glauben soll oder glauben möchte.   Bitte gebt mir nen Tip. Vielden Dank ....


----------



## komm rein (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Wenn Ihr doch angeblich schon hier gelesen habt, warum fragt Ihr dann ständig? Es steht doch schon genug hier. Es muss doch nicht sein, dass die immer gleichen Fragen immer und immer wieder beantwortet werden müssen.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

nicht aufregen, nach den ersten tausend me-too  Postings dieser Art wird man ruhiger 

einfach die Links auf die entsprechenden Standardhinweisthreads/postings  setzen, mehr gibt´s nicht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935



SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## samjaneway (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Erst einmal möchte ich den Leuten hier danken. Ihr habt mir hier echt ein wenig die Angst vor Konsequenzen seitens dieser Firma genommen. 

Seit einem Schreiben der Firma Anfang Dezember (siehe hier im Threat Eintrag Nr. 131) kam nichts mehr von denen. Keine Mail, kein Schreiben nichts. ich hoffe das bleibt so, denn Geld bekommen die auch dann nicht von mir.

Also, an alle die ebenfalls Opfer dieser Seite wurden, verliert nicht die Nerven und lasst euch nicht einschüchter.


----------



## Michi_back (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr doch angeblich schon hier gelesen habt, warum fragt Ihr dann ständig? Es steht doch schon genug hier. Es muss doch nicht sein, dass die immer gleichen Fragen immer und immer wieder beantwortet werden müssen.



@ "Komm rein"

Ich muss schon sagen, für jemanden der Hilfe in einem Forum sucht und grade seinen ersten Beitrag schreibt ist das echt eine nette Begrüßung, "angeblich schon hier gelesen habt" und "immer gleichen Fragen immer und immer wieder beantworten müssen". Sorry aber so was schreibt man dann besser nicht. Ist meine Meinung, das geht höflicher oder kann man auch ganz sein lassen. :-?

@ alle anderen

Wäre schön wenn mir halt nur jemand einen unverbindlichen Tip geben könnte (z. Bsp. wie Ihr es machen würdet) ob man besser eine Widerruf schreiben sollte wegen der 0,01 % Chance das man dann besser da steht, insbesondere in meiner speziellen Situation der falschen Daten bzw. evtl. 3. Person oder evtl. falscher Datenangaben.

:-p


----------



## katzenjens (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

die Tipps welche möglich sind wurden bereits gesagt. Auf den von Captain Picard gezeigten Link klicken. Alles andere wäre unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. Lesen und verstehen muss jeder selbst. Für den Fall dass Du minderjährig bist, solltest Du Deine Eltern / Erziehungsberechtigten einweisen und auf dieses Forum verweisen. Die kümmern sich um den Rest.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## komm rein (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Michi_back schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen, für jemanden der Hilfe in einem Forum sucht und grade seinen ersten Beitrag schreibt ist das echt eine nette Begrüßung, "angeblich schon hier gelesen habt" und "immer gleichen Fragen immer und immer wieder beantworten müssen". Sorry aber so was schreibt man dann besser nicht. Ist meine Meinung, das geht höflicher oder kann man auch ganz sein lassen. :-?


Du suchst Hilfe, die bekommst Du hier, Du musst nur lesen was schon alles hier steht. Nur es wollen viele einfach nichts lesen, auch nichts suchen, sondern schön alles direkt auf ein Tablett serviert bekommen, vielleicht sogar noch vorgelesen, da es mit dem Lesen ja leider nicht so klappt. :roll:


----------



## Michi_back (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



komm rein schrieb:


> Du suchst Hilfe, die bekommst Du hier, Du musst nur lesen was schon alles hier steht. Nur es wollen viele einfach nichts lesen, auch nichts suchen, sondern schön alles direkt auf ein Tablett serviert bekommen, vielleicht sogar noch vorgelesen, da es mit dem Lesen ja leider nicht so klappt. :roll:




Sorry du gehst mir zu sehr unter die Gürtellinie. Deine Ausdrucksweise und Art mit jemanden der nur eine Frage gestellt hat und das auch noch in höflicher Art und Weise umzugehen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich lesen soll ist das ja ok. Dann brauch man aber nicht mit solchen Sprüchen zu kommen alla "Tablett serviert" oder gar schon fast beleidigen lassen das es bei mir ja nicht so mit dem lesen klappt, quasi ich kann nich lesen (!?). Ich war jahrelang auf einem Forum angemeldet (gibt es leider nicht mehr) wenn da jemand mit einem Neuankömmling der ne nervige Frage gehabt hat in einer solchen Art und Weise kommuniziert hätte, wäre wohl eine ernsthafte Rüge vom Admin gekommen. Sowas gab es jedenfalls nicht.

So, jetzt sag ich mal besser nix mehr, ich weiche hier zu sehr vom Thema ab. Back to Topic. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal das Richtige zu tun und reagiere erstmal weder mit nem Widerspruch noch mit nem Schreiben "ich bins net gewesen" nämlich überhaupt nicht. So hab ichs jetzt verstanden und ich hoffe das Richtige zu tun.


----------



## katzenjens (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

Ich sehe nichts, aber auch gar nichts, was an "komm rein's" Antwort beleidigend sein soll. Hier gibt es Hilfe, man muss sie nur annehmen. Und wenn Betroffener nicht in der Lage ist, auf bereitgestellte Links zu klicken und die Information zu verstehen, muss er / sie halt ausserhalb des Internets durch Verbraucherzentrale oder Rechtsanwalt Hilfe holen.

Im Gegenteil, ich finde die Anspruchshaltung einiger Betroffenen hier immer wieder bemerkenswert. Die Mitarbeiter dieses Forums arbeiten alle ehrenamtlich und beantworten immer wieder die gleichen Fragen, obwohl die Antworten auf fast jeder Seite eines Threads stehen.

Um es nochmal klarzustellen, auf individuelle  Fragen DARF hier wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetz nicht eingegangen werden. Das ist keine Entschuldigung sondern es ist ein Gesetz!  Um dieses zu umgehen, kann nur allgemein geantwortet werden.

Die Fragen und Antworten zum Thema mega-downloads unterscheiden sich nicht zu den anderen "Angeboten".

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## schultz (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Wenn ich das dann jetzt richtig verstehe, sollten am besten keine Fragen mehr gestellt werden und die Neuankömmlinge sind einfach zu dumm das was hier steht zu verstehen. Interessante Einstellung!! Dann können die Betreiber dieses Forums sich nach hinten lehnen und auf keine Fragen mehr zu antworten und die Leute dürfen sofort zur nächsten VBZ oder Anwalt laufen sich ein Termin geben lassen und bis dahin doof sterben und nicht wissen was man machen soll. ODER bei einer irrer teuren Hotline anrufen und dann auch erstmal sich komische Antworten anhören bis die Person am anderen Ende genau weiss worum es geht. Noch besser, dann kann das Forum am besten gleich abgeschafft werden!  :schuettel:

Das die Antworten hier eher die Richtung vorgeben die man einschlagen kann ist glaub ich jedem Leser klar. Das oft Fragen mit gleichen Inhalt gestellt werden hat zwei Gründe. Wenn man mit dem Kram konfrontiert wird und nicht viel Ahnung hat verfällt man erstmal in leichte Panik und sucht rum. Man trifft dann auf dieses Forum und liest dann die ein oder anderen Sachen, da man auf Nummer sicher gehen will, dass das stimmt oder man es richtig verstanden hat fragt man einfach mal, ohne sich dabei bewusst zu sein, dass das für einige ein Verbrechen ist. Der andere Grund ist wohl, dass wenn man nunmal nicht so viel Ahnung von der Materie hat, man einige Sachen nicht direkt oder ganz versteht und daher nochmal inhaltlich gleiche Fragen stellt, wie Leute vor einem den es so ähnlich ging. Da man aber nicht alle, bis jetzt 22 Seiten mit wahrscheinlich mehr als 200 Einträgen, lesen möchte/kann, wie auch immer, sieht man das auch erstmal garnicht. Manchmal versteht man etwas nicht auf anhieb, kann ja mal passieren. Habs vergessen manche Leute stellen an sich und somit andere den Anspruch perfekt zu sein und alles zu können, wissen und zu verstehen.
Da aber die meisten höflich antworten und/oder die passenden Links angeben hat sich meistens die Frage erledigt. Dieses Forum ist eine fixe und gute Hilfe für Betroffene und nimmt die erste Panik. Daraufhin kann man entscheiden wie man nun wirklich vorgeht und ob man weitere Beratung und Hilfe einholt. Somit ist dieses Forum eine der wenigen Bereichrungen im Netz. Da numal sehr viele Menschen dieses Forum benutzte können ist es unvermeidlich das es sich wiederholende Fragen geben wird. Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, sehen die meisten darüber hinweg und machen die ohnehin oft verunsicherten nicht dann auch noch zur Sau. Denn ein höfliche Umgang mit anderen, egal ob übers Netz oder im direketen miteinander, macht alles angenehmer und einfacher. Denkt demnächst mal dran wenn es in den Fingern juckt und reisst euch am Riemen(gilt natürlich auch für mich!!!).

In diesem Sinne
gruß
schultz


----------



## technofreak (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Du hast z.T recht z.T nicht.  Natürlich hat es mich auch schon heftig genervt, wenn unmittelbar 
nach dem Posten der Standardlinks, exakt die  gleichen Fragen wieder gestellt wurden und  daher 
sogar zeitweise Threads gesperrt, wenn dies  überhand nahm.  Panik macht bekanntlich blind. Daher
 haben sich die erfahrenen  Mitglieder darauf eingestellt  und  posten diese Links immer und immer wieder.

Es muß aber nochmals darauf hingewiesen werden, dass rechtliche Auskünfte und  Ratschläge *im 
Einzelfall *nicht gegeben werden *dürfen*. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## schultz (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Klar. Das hab ich inzwischen verstanden, da aus rechtlichen Gründen(welche ich natürlich auch nicht kenne) nicht zu speziellen Fällen/Fragen geantwortet werden darf. Wie gesagt die Tipps die man hier bekommt sind eher Wegweiser.
Mir gings halt ums Prinzip, besonders im Umgang mit anderen.

gruß 
schultz


----------



## BenTigger (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi Schultz,
manchmal ist es ist es aber echt frustrieren, wenn jemand schreibt, "Hilfe was soll ich tun," und exakt dieser Satz zwei Nachrichten vorher auch schon von jemanden geschrieben wurde und direkt dadrunter steht: "Klicke Hier, lies das tu jenes." und dann direkt dadrauf dann wieder der Ruf "Hilfe was soll ich tun" steht. :unzufrieden: Das ist schon leider des öfteren vorgekommen. Wir Mods haben da inzwischen ein dickeres Fell als die anderen User, die betroffen sind und sich bei der Suche nach weiteren Infos immer wieder durch die selben "Hilfe was muss ich tun" Fragen wühlen dürfen.


----------



## schultz (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ja stimmt wohl. Ich hab das jetzt nicht so empfunden. Allerdings hab ich auch die ein oder andere Frage gestellt, die schon da war. Dessen ist man sich in dem Augenblick auch nicht so bewusst. 
Naja... Ich bin noch nicht so lang dabei und kenn das Forum ja auch noch nicht so lang. Daher kann ich das auch nicht so beurteilen. Man könnte jetzt noch lange darüber diskutieren, wäre wahrscheinlich nicht ganz uninteressant, was die Leute da so zu sagen hätten, ABER das gröbste wurde schon gesagt und außerdem gehts hier auch garnicht darum. Allerdings wirds sowas wohl auch in Zukunft geben. Ich denke man muss die Leute mehr darauf aufmerksam machen sich die einzelnen Einträge genauer durchzulesen. Wie gesagt am besten ist das hier zu beenden. Wahrscheinlich habt Ihr Mods euch schon genug den Kopf darüber zerbrochen.

gruß
schultz


----------



## Michi_back (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Huhu Ihr,

also nochmal kurz zur Ausdrucksweise. Sowas mit dem goldenen Tablett oder am Besten noch vorlesen oder das es mit dem Lesen bei mir nicht klappen würde find ich nunmal nicht in Ordnung. Wer das ne höfliche Ausdrucksweise nennt, sorry den versteh ich nicht. Ob er jetzt sinngemäß recht hat tut ja mal nix zur Sache, es geht um die Wort und Ausdruckswahl. Und ansonsten gilt in meinen Augen, wenn dir garnichts nettes oder hilfreiches einfällt was du deinem Gegenüber sagen könntest, dann sag am besten garnichts. 

Und dann seh ich auch noch das von der selben Person eine Stunde vor meinem Post eigentlich noch recht sachliche "Tips" an einen anderen Problemposter gegeben wurden. Bei mir dann ne Stunde später diese schon fast cholerische Reaktion als wenn ich etwas schlimmes getan hätte weil ich die gleichen Fragen mit anderem Hintergrund stelle wie eben schon andere Leute hier. Ich bin hierher gekommen weil ich mir Hilfe oder Mutmachen erwartet habe. OK ist mit den Links ja auch geschehen, aber Tatsache ist das die 1. Reaktion auf meine Frage eben nur rumgemopper war. Diese Kritik geht NICHT an das Forum sondern auschließlich an die Leute die genervt auf die Fragen von Hilfesuchenden reagieren. Und, Ben Tigger egal ob Frust oder nicht, man sollte diesen nicht in einer solchen Wortwahl an den "Opfer" dieser beknackten Seite auslassen auch wenn sich die Frage widerholt.

Wenn wirklich keiner mehr Fragen stellen soll, muß der Thread halt wohl oder übel geschlossen werden mit dem letzten Verweis auf die Hilfslinks. Ich möchte um Gotteswillen nicht der Buhmann sein der das jetzt heraufbeschwört, aber das wäre die logische Konsequenz wenn die Leute die Ihre Hilfe anbieten einfach mit der immer wiederkehrenden Frage die dieser Thread nunmal beinhaltet nicht mehr umgehen können weil es sie einfach nervt.

Ich hoffe das ich jetzt nicht als Stunkmacher gelte, das war nämlich nie meine Absicht. In dem Sinne PEACE :-p


----------



## komm rein (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Aber eines ist Auffällig. Was hier zum Thema mit der Nutzlosbranche schon alles im Forum zu finden ist wird ignoriert, aber die Empörungspostings über ein Posting von mir werden komischerweise interessiert gelesen und fleißig darauf geantwortet. Vielleicht sollte man alle Postings so schreiben. Die scheinen ja dann doch gelesen zu werden und man erspart sich so so manche "Hilfe, was soll ich tun?"-Postings.


----------



## schultz (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi,

@mich_back
Das mit dem Umgangston war ja auch eine der Sachen, die ich in meinem etwas längeren Eintrag meinte. Sonst kann ich dir auch eher zustimmen sowas wird es weiterhin geben und wer das nicht abkann wird sich abmelden müssen oder nie mehr sich hiermit beschäftigen.

@komm rein
Ich lese sehr wohl auch die anderen Sachen, aber meistens nur das aktuellste und das hier ist aktuell. Wenn man sich neuanmeldet und nach Hilfe "rufen" will liest man erstmal fast garnichts oder ignoriert es und schreibt erstmal und wenn man dann angemotzt wird regt man sich darüber auf. Außerdem liegt es auch in der Natur der Menschen zu moppern wo es geht und sich damit zu beschäftigen, um selbst mitzumoppern oder sich darüber zu amüsieren. Ich denke solange das nicht solche Ausmasse wie bei overload annimmt, was echt schon assozial war, ist alles im grünen Bereich.


gruß
schultz


----------



## drop80 (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Halli Hallo,

habe nun auch meine erste Mahnung bekommen. Nach den ganzen Beiträgen hier, mache ich mir aber keine Sorgen. Nur eine Sache macht mich etwas stutzig. 
Ich habe das so verstanden, dass man erst wenn ein richterlicher Mahnbescheid ankommt wirklich reagieren muss. D.h., den Wisch innerhalb von 14 Tage mit einem kleinen "Kreuzchen" zurückschicken, weil die sonst tatsächlich einen Anspruch auf das Geld bekommen. Was ist aber, wenn die eine falsche Adresse von mir haben? Der Mahnbescheid kommt ja per Post. Ich habe aber bei der "Anmeldung" eine falsche Adresse angegeben.
Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



drop80 schrieb:


> Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen?


Eine Frage, die dir niemand beantworten kann, da es noch nie dazu gekommen ist. 
(jedenfalls in den zwei Jahren, seitdem   die Nutzlosseiten das WWW heimsuchen)

so sieht der *ge*richtliche Mahnbescheid aus
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## katzenjens (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo drop80,

das hier wäre für Dich vielleicht interessant.
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=c5LOnAW4r7s
Oder der ganze Kram: http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090
Falls du den Universal-Link zur Abwehr der Online-Abzocker-und-Angstmacher noch nicht kennst, hier isser: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Michi_back (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@ schulz

ja, hatte deinen Beitrag auch gelesen und war beruhigt darüber das ich solche Sachen nicht als einzigster sehe. Sorry das ich nicht weiter drauf eingegangen bin. Das zeigt mir das ich nicht überpenibel bin oder Gespenster sehe. 

@ drop80

Genau das selbe Problem das ich auch habe. Oder eher hatte, denn wenn ich mir dann die Videolinks ansehe die katzenjens auf dein Posting angegeben hat, fühle ich mich auch sehr viel wohler und gehe jetzt endlich der Sache etwas gelassener entgegen.


----------



## schultz (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

Die Links von Katzenjens sind sehr interessant. Hat nen bisschen was von der "Sendung mit der Maus"(Jeder der die kennt weiss, dass das ein kompliment sein soll).
Auch wenn jetzt mir so ziemlich jeder gesagt hat, dass ich mir keine gadanken machen soll, tue ich daoch ein wenig. Denn ich hab ja unfernümftiger Weise richtige Daten angegeben. Ich hab außer mit dem Wiederruf nicht weiter reagiert und außer einer Rechnung vor gut zwei Wochen nichts mejr gehört. Mal sehen was noch so gibt. Es ist auf jeden Fall gut zu wissen, dass es sich um einen "Nutzlosanbieter" handelt und es nicht nur an meiner Dummheit liegt. Wie gesagt in Zukunft wird besser aufgepasst.

In diesem Sinnne
guß
schultz


----------



## katzenjens (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

ich habe mir eben nochmal die Videos von der ct angeguckt:
http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/artikel/102227

Das einzige, welches mir sauer aufstösst, ist die Tatsache, dass auch die empfehlen, per "qualifizierten" Fax oder gar Einschreiben einen Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung zu schicken. Sowas ist zwar richtig im "normalen" Geschäftsleben, ich persönlich halte es bei diesen "Anbietern" für eher kontraproduktiv. Zudem sie dann die kompletten Daten haben und man auch noch Reaktion gezeigt hat.

Man soll gegenüber diesen [Selbstedit] sich also schön gesetzeskonform verhalten. Ja, gehts noch?!

Das einzige, was dadurch theoretisch passieren kann, wenn man nicht reagiert, wäre erst bei einem Gerichtsverfahren interessant. Da würde es dann heissen, man hätte durch rechtzeitige Reaktion den Mahnlauf und die damit verbundenen Kosten verhindern können. Und das eine Briefkastenfirma aus irgendeiner Freihandelszone hier vor Gericht zieht, möchte ich sehen.

Auch wenn es noch nicht abschliessend geklärt ist, eine Firma, welche sich hinter ausländischen Tarnadressen und Telefon bzw. Faxnummern versteckt, hat hier m.E. keinerlei Rechte. Auch wenn die beauftragten Rechtsanwälte der Firmen hier in Deutschland gerne etwas anderes behaupten.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## schultz (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ist das jetzt auch auf mein Eintrag bezogen gewesen? Also das ich mir unnötig Sorgen mache. Einfach zurücklehen und nicht reagieren. Wenn, und dass das eintritt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, ein Mahnbescheid kommt wiedersprechen. Klar! Das hat hier ja jeder jedem geraten, doof ist, dass die meine Adresse haben, kann man jetzt nichts mehr gegen machen. Ich mach mir halt trotzdem ein wenig Sorgen. 
ich glaub das liegt bei mir daran, dass ich das so unglaublich finde, dass es so viele Nutzlosabieter gibt, die, wenn man es erstmal nicht besser weiss, ertsmal nach garnichts aussehen. Aber dann kommt der Hammer. Das es so "einfach" ist zu versuchen Leute übers Ohr zu hauen ist echt eine Katastrophe, deshalb hab ich immer noch ein wenig das Gefühl, das ich derjenige bin der was falsches tut, da man normalerweise ja meistens wirklich die Person ist, die Mist gemacht hat. ABER da ich etwas aufgeklärter bin, werde ich auf keinen Fall irgendwie reagieren und schon recht nicht bezahlen!

gruß 
schultz


----------



## katzenjens (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

Du bist zu gut für diese Welt  . Im Ernst, es ist wirklich extrem einfach, seine Mitmenschen übers Ohr zu hauen. Das Internet ist nur eine neue Spielart. Die meisten Menschen besitzen sowas wie Moral und Anstand und würden von sich aus nicht auf die Idee kommen, anderen zu schaden. Allerdings ist unmoralisches Handeln nicht immer ungesetzlich. Sich dagegen zu wehren allerdings auch nicht. Weiter mag ich es hier nicht ausführen, da es eh schon off-topic ist.

Mein vorheriger Beitrag hatte nix mit Dir direkt zu tun. Sollte einfach allgemein angstlösend wirken.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## schultz (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi
1. Ich weiß, ich glaube und hoffe eigentlch noch an das gute im Menschen. Auch wenn ich schon genug gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht hab. Naja... In der Hinsicht bin ich nicht eines anderen zu belehren.

2.  Ich finde es ja gerade auch so unglaublich, weil es zum großen Teil nicht gesetzteswiedrig ist. Das find ich ganz schön .... , mir fällt da nichts genaues zu ein was ich sagen könnte. Deswegen schließ ich mir an und soltten das hier so erstmal beenden, da es vom eigentlichen Thema abweicht.

gruß
schultz


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



schultz schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja gerade auch so unglaublich, weil es zum großen Teil nicht gesetzteswiedrig ist.


Gehört zwar nicht direkt hierher, ist aber trotzdem bemerkenswert:


> In "Hart aber fair" fragte Moderator Frank Plasberg die Bundesjustizministerin Brigitte Zypries, was sie älteren Menschen empfehle, die sich von Rowdies in der U-Bahn bedroht fühlen.
> Deren Antwort: "Ich würde ihnen raten, den Wagen zu wechseln"





> Jemand fragte die Bundesjustizministerin Brigitte Zypries, was sie älteren Menschen empfehle, die sich durch Callcenterleute am Telefon belästigt fühlen.
> Deren Antwort: "Ich würde ihnen raten, die Telefonnummer zu wechseln"


Diese Idee ist bestechend!


> Bei dem Standardsatz würde ich Sie doch mal Fragen:
> Was empfehlen Sie einer Bundesjustizministerin, die völlig unfähig ist?
> Die Antwort (?): "Ich würde ihr raten, das Ministerium zu wechseln"


----------



## muckel810 (2 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Inalein schrieb:


> .....
> Nach dem Lesen all der Beiträge zu diesem Thema, sehe ich dass meine Schwester im Recht ist, weiß jetzt aber nicht, was wir unternehmen könnten.???



Hallo!

Kein Problem! Lasst Euch von dieser wahnsinns Firma nicht verarschen! Bei mir ging es ach ca. n 1/2 Jahr lang... ca. 15 Mahnungen, Mahnungen vor Klage, Andohng von Gehaltspfändung, die tolle Inkasso Firma die nicht mal auf ne email antworten kann (kam nämlich als unzustellbar zurück)und, und,und,....
wie gesagt, die können Euch nichts! Wenn es Euch zu bunt wird, macht es wie ich. Lasst von einem Anwalt n 2-Zeiler zur besagten Firma schreiben nd innerhalb einer Woche bekommt Ihr die Antwort dass Euer Account gelöscht wurde und Ihr habt Ruhe!


----------



## manuel31 (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hilfe!!!!!
habe mich im unwissen auf dieser seite angemeldet das diese kostenpflichtig ist.
habe falsches geburtsdatum angegeben.
bin in echt 17 (10.10.1990)
und hab 10.10.1989 angegeben.
hab ich jetzt ein großes problem?

Super das es dieses Forum gibt, hoffentlich könnt ihr mir auch weiterhelfen, bin echt verängstigt


----------



## sascha (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



> hab ich jetzt ein großes problem?



Nur wenn du nicht lesen kannst. Bist du des Lesens mächtig und bereit zu lesen, wirst du hier im Forum viele hilfreiche Tipps finden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



manuel31 schrieb:


> hab ich jetzt ein großes problem?
> Super das es dieses Forum gibt, hoffentlich könnt ihr mir auch weiterhelfen, bin echt verängstigt


Warum verängstigt? Hör dir das einfach mal an:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iqVVUx9ygqw


----------



## dienachteule (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

[...]

Lass euch nicht täuschen, geht nicht erneut auf deren Seite oder Homepage, reagiert gar nicht erst auf solch einen Quatsch. Ich habe von denen, außer diese Rechnung (unten), nie eine Anmeldebestätigung, ein Passwort, ein Willkommen und auch kein Herzlichen Glückwunsch oder sonst irgendetwas erhalten ( weswegen man auch schon nicht von dem 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen kann u.a....). Somit auch keine Bestätigung einer Anmeldung. Normalerweise bekommt man nach einer Anmeldung ganz normal eine E-Mail, worin ein Link ist um die Anmeldung anzuschließen, zu vollenden, zu bestätigen ( wie z.B. hier bei Computerbetrug.de ). Und ich hätte denen auch nie eine Bestätigung gegeben, wenn ich weiß, es kostet mich Geld. Und dann auch nicht mal wenig.... Zeigt Sie an wegen Täuschung und Betrugs. Lasst euch nicht verarschen! 
Ich habe euch noch meine Rechnung beigefügt. Allein schon die ganzen Hinweise auf ihre Homepage-Links (in blau markiert), die ganzen Androhungen und das nur für eine "ganz stinknormale legale Rechnung" !??? "Verwenden sie exakt die oben genannten Kontoinformationen..............." Damit deren [..]geld auch jaaaa ankommt..!?? 12 Monate IM VORRAUS....... 
Alles klar!?? 




> Mega-Downloads.net: Rechnung - RechnungsNr: ****
> 
> Medieninhaber: Blue Byte FZE
> 
> ...


Es wurde folgendes Geburtsdatum angegeben: "Mein Geburtsdatum". Sollte sich
bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, dass ein falsches
Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen.


----------



## Mostly harmless (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Moin,

ich bin neu hier - und hab mich doch sehr über das bisher geschriebene 
amüsiert. 

Allerdings muss ich natürlich auch sagen, wer sich _wirklich_ bei diesem Laden anmeldet, die AGBs nicht liest und sich dann wundert, dass Forderungen auf ihn zukommen, dem ist natürlich kaum zu helfen (wobei - Angst haben braucht man bei diesem dubiosen Laden wohl kaum zu haben).

Wie dem auch sei, mein Fall ist folgender:
offenbar hat sich ein Namensvetter aus einer ca. 500 km entfernten Stadt bei diesem Verein angemeldet und dabei netterweise nicht seine eigene sondern meine - seit mindestens 10 Jahren genutzte - Emailadresse genutzt.
Nun denn, ich bekam also am 26.1.08 von der Blue Byte FZE eine nette Mail mit einer Rechnung über 96 Euro (Wortlaut analog zu den vielen Beispielen hier).

Normalerweise reagiere ich auf so einen Schrott natürlich gar nicht, aber ich war grad in Stimmung, also gabs von mir am 30.1.08 eine liebe Antwort an den Support von Mega-Downloads:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ich bin zwar Inhaber der Emailadresse '********@***.de', jedoch nicht an angegebener Adresse wohnhaft und ebensowenig über die von Ihnen angegebene IP-Adresse im Internet unterwegs gewesen. Vor allem habe ich niemals Ihre Seite besucht und ebensowenig Ihre Dienste in Anspruch genommen - und habe dies auch zukünftig nicht vor.
> 
> Von daher bitte ich Sie, Ihrem Kunden und meinem scheinbaren Namensvetter die Rechnung auf dem Postweg zukommen zu lassen.
> ...



Der gute Support von Blue Byte FZE reagierte innerhalb von acht Stunden und schickte mir eine äußerst lustige Email:



> Sehr geehrter Herr *****,
> 
> Bezug nehmend auf Ihr Mail vom 30.1.2008, schicken wir Ihnen eine eidesstaatliche (sic!) Versicherung zu, damit Sie uns bestätigen können, dass Sie die Anmeldung vom 10-01-2008 um 18:45 Uhr nicht getätigt haben.
> 
> ...



Nun ja, von einer eidesstaatlichen Versicherung hatte ich zwar bislang noch nie gehört, aber nobody is perfect... abgehängt war übrigens ein PDF mit ebendieser auszufüllende eidesstattlichen Versicherung, die ich deren Ansicht nach ausgefüllt und unterfertigt (was immer das sein mag) zurücksenden sollte.



> In Kenntnis der strafrechtlichen Folgen einer falschen eidesstattlichen Versicherung versichere ich, [...] an Eides Statt, dass ich mich zu keiner Zeit bei der Internet-Seite Mega-Downloads.net angemeldet habe. Insbesondere habe ich nicht am 10.01.2008 mit der IP Nr. xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx / mit dem Hostname [***] meine Daten dort eingegeben und die kostenpflichtige
> Nutzung der Download-Plattform in Anspruch genommen.



Naja, wenigstens in dem Dokument schreiben sie das Ding richtig, zurücksenden werde ich es aber natürlich nicht, schon gar nicht mit meinen Adressdaten - das fehlte noch. Das habe ich den Blue Bytes natürlich auch mitgeteilt:



> Lieber Herr B*****,
> 
> sonst ist bei Ihnen aber noch alles fit?
> 
> ...



Nun ja, nachdem die Wiener ja anfangs immer sehr schön schnell reagiert hatten, war nun leider ein paar Tage Ruhe, auf meine Mail erhielt ich bis heute keine Antwort. Nun kam aber heute früh eine Mahnung zur Ausgangsrechnung (Zitat: "Bitte nehmen Sie diese Mahnung ernst, da bei weiterem Verzug Mahnspesen sowie Verzugszinsen zu Ihren Lasten entstehen." - das könnte Euch so passen, dass ich Euch oder irgendwas von Euch ernst nehme...), auf die ich natürlich auch gleich umgehend geantwortet habe:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie lassen aber auch nicht locker… schade, dass ich noch keine Antwort von Ihnen auf mein Schreiben vom 31.01.2008 erhalten haben.
> 
> ...



So, mal sehen, was nu kommt...


----------



## katzenjens (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

willst Du dem hier Konkurrenz machen? :vlol:

Find ich trotzdem gut, damit andere Betroffene sehen, was für ein jämmerlicher Laden es ist.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Mostly harmless (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> willst Du dem hier Konkurrenz machen? :vlol:
> 
> ...



Hallo Jens,

nein, jenen Thread hab ich erst später entdeckt - ich schwöre, da würd ich sogar eine eidesstaatliche Versicherung zu abgeben 
Allerdings hab ich andernorts bereits ähnliche Schriftverkehre gelesen und dachte mir, ich veröffentliche das mal spaßeshalber hier, da mir hier besonders viel Geschädigte von Mega-Downloads zu sitzen scheinen.

Beste Grüße

mosty harmless

P.S. nochmal deutlich an alle, die hier hergekommen sind, weil Blue Byte ihnen Rechnungen schickt, am besten: einfach ignorieren!
Allerdings sollte man für sich selbst seine Lehren ziehen: Wenn ich mich irgendwo anmelde, dann lese ich die AGB (reicht ja meist der Abschnitt mit den Kosten!) und wenn mir was spanisch vorkommt (wieso muss ich mich registrieren, wenn ich freie Software runterladen möchte?), dann les ich mir die besonders gründlich durch (bzw. noch besser: mache einen weiten Bogen um diese Seite).
Das vielfach geäußerte Argument, dass die Blue Bytes mit der IP nicht viel anfangen können ist in diesem Beispiel zwar richtig, jedoch sollte man vorsichtig sein, zu glauben, dass dies für jeglichen Schabernack gilt, den man im Netz veranstalten kann.


----------



## beate_r (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo, liebe Leute, 

bin auch dank der Nettigkeiten von Mega Downloads hier. Kurz zum Hintergrund:

schon vor einiger Zeit war meine Tochter (14) auf der Seite, augenscheinlich hatte sie auf eine SPAM-Email reagiert. Natürlich kam dann prompt die vielzitierte Rechnung. Nachdem ich mich schlau gemacht hatte (in antispam.de, den einschlägigen Links im Gulliboard und durch stilles Lesen hier) habe ich zunächst dem Zustandegekommensein eines Vertrags widersprochen, und zwar mit der Begründung, dass meine Tochter noch nicht geschäftsfähig sei, und dass man versäumt habe, das abzuprüfen und das Einverständnis einer Erziehungsberechtigten einzuholen. Ausdrücklich mein Einverständnis verneint. Das alles per Einschreiben mit Rückschein und von meiner Geschäftsadresse aus (bin Einzelunternehmerin).  Dann lief das übliche Spiel ab, als Anforderung einer Geburtsurkunde und ansonsten die bekannten Schriftstücke. Eine Beschwerde beim Österrreichischen Ombudsmann habe ich ebenfalls eingereicht. 

Jetzt, nach gut 1/4 Jahr erhalten wir Post. Auf Papier. Von Validea. In einer Form, die eine geschäftliche Verquickung der beiden Firmen offen zutagetreten läßt. Aber nicht vom Firmensitz in Österreich sondern mit einer ladbaren Adresse (ok, sie sieht sehr nach reinem Briefkasten aus):

Poststelle:
Validea GmbH
Postfach 1510
32589 Vlotho
für Betreiber BlueByte FZE

Eigentlich hatte ich ja vor, dem allgemeinen Rat zu folgen und die Angelegenheit auszusitzen. 

Aber angesichts der neuerdings deutschen Adresse und des deutschen Bankkontos frage ich mich, ob sich nicht ggf. doch mehr machen ließe. 
Zu geeigneter Zeit (also noch ein wenig zuwarten, mal sehen, was das für ein Inkassobüro ist, das da angekündigt wurde...) ein Gegenangriff - Strafanzeige gegen Validea wegen aller in Frage kommenden Delikte, insbesondere Inkasso-Stalking und Beihilfe zum Computerbetrug. Die SPAM-Mail kann ich leider nicht mehr beweisen. 

Frage an die Erfahrenen hier im Forum: lohnt die Mühe, sprich würde die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren ernsthaft aufgreifen, oder kann ich mir das schenken? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung?

Ach so: ich möchte KEINEN Anwalt einschalten und es vermeiden, anders ausser als Vertreterin der Geschädigten im Zeugenstand irgendwo aktiv zu werden, sondern einfach die Mahlsteine der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft ein wenig in Gang setzen und ansonsten möglichst wenig zusätzlichen Stress mit der Angelegenheit haben.

Eine gute Nacht
wünscht

Beate


----------



## blowfish (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



beate_r schrieb:


> ...ein Gegenangriff - Strafanzeige gegen Validea wegen aller in Frage kommenden Delikte, insbesondere Inkasso-Stalking und Beihilfe zum Computerbetrug. Die SPAM-Mail kann ich leider nicht mehr beweisen.



Seit wann gibt es die Probleme mit mega-dummloads.net?
Und glaubst du, es hat bis jetzt keiner versucht ne Anzeige zu machen. Wäre ja schön, wenn mal einer das Ergebnis einer solchen Anzeige hier rein schreibt.


----------



## Insider (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



blowfish schrieb:


> ...wenn mal einer das Ergebnis einer solchen Anzeige hier rein schreibt.


Aber gerne doch:


> Das Verfahren der StA XYZ wurde mit Verfügung nach § 170/II StPO eingestellt, da der Sachverhalt wegen der nicht nachvollziehbaren Verkehrsdaten nicht geklärt werden kann.


So oder so ähnlich sehen die Ergebnisse in der Regel aus.


----------



## blowfish (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Insider schrieb:


> So oder so ähnlich sehen die Ergebnisse in der Regel aus.


Darauf wollte ich ja hinaus. Meine Frage nach der Zeit war Ironisch gemeint. 
Zu so einem Ergebnis kommt man, wenn angezeigt wurde, dass die Anmeldung nicht von einem selbst durchgeführt wurde. Ergebnisse von Anzeigen die gegen die Firma direkt erstattet wurden, erspare ich mir an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Mostly harmless (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Es geht weiter...

...auf meine Mail zur Mahnung, kam dann vorgestern eine weitere nette Mail aus Wien:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Sie haben von uns am 2008-01-30 die Eidestattliche Verischerung bekommen.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, mittlerweile reden wir zwar nicht mehr von "Eidesstaatlichen Versicherungen", dafür nun von "Eidestattlichen"... und "ausfühlen" werd ich sicher nix, da würde meine Freundin nur eifersüchtig.

Meine Antwort erfolgte heut früh:


> Sehr geehrte Serviceberaterin,
> 
> 
> Ihre Bitte nach Abgabe einer eidesstattlichen Versicherung habe ich bereits am 31.1. widersprochen. Welchen Teil von "ich werde Ihnen keine eidesstattliche Versicherung abgeben" haben Sie denn nun nicht verstanden?
> ...



Ah, grad schon eine Antwort...



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> die Anmeldung auf [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] wurde am 10.01.2008 mit der E-Mail Adresse: ********@***.de durchgeführt.
> 
> ...



langsnam nervt es...



> Sehr geehrter Support,
> 
> 
> mittlerweile bin ich ja schon mit dem dritten Kollegen von Ihnen konfrontiert, Ihr Geschäftsmodell scheint ja sehr einträglich zu sein.
> ...


----------



## Luketheking (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo
Ich habe mich vor einigen Tagen bei *mega-downloads* angemeldet und mir azureus runtergeladen. Ich dachte die Seite wäre kostenlos, da da ja nur freeware angeboten wird, die man auch auf den herstellerseiten findet...:wall:
Dann habe ich neulich eine* Email mit einer Rechunung* vorgefunden. Meine richtigen Daten habe ich bei der anmeldung nicht angegeben sondern irgend so einen Fantasienamen...( Der sofort auffällt). Nun muss ich 96€ Für ein Jahr bezahlen!!!! ICh bin *Minderjährig *und habe gelesen, dass man da irgendwas machen kann, weil es angeblich betrug von *mega-downloads* ist:wall:

Bitte antwortet, Luketheking:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Wenn Du minderjährig bist, sollte der erste Schritt sein, Deine Eltern zu informieren.

Keine Angst, Du hast nichts zu befürchten.
Zeige Deinen Eltern diese Artikel:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...en/die-rechtslage-bei-abo-und-vertragsfallen/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Besonders dort den Passus zu Minderjährigen.


----------



## Mostly harmless (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Es geht weiter... gestern erreicht mich mal wieder eine Email aus Wien mit PDF-Anhang (Vordruck für eine eidesstattliche Versicherung, alles schon dagewesen).



> Sehr geehrter Herr Xxxxx,
> 
> Bezug nehmend auf Ihr Mail, schicken wir Ihnen eine eidesstaatliche Versicherung zu, damit Sie uns bestätigen können, dass Sie die Anmeldung vom xx-xx-2008 um xx: xx Uhr nicht getätigt haben.
> 
> ...



Ujujuj Tiffi, "erhebliche strafrechtliche Konsequenzen". Ich bin beeindruckt. Und antworte also brav:



> Lieber Herr Xxxxxx,
> 
> ich bin begeistert, Sie sind bereits der dritte Ansprechpartner, der mit mir in Emailkontakt tritt, leider haben Ihre Kolleginnen und Kollegen vermisst, Sie über unseren netten Maildialog aufzuklären. Speziell meine Mail an Sie vom 31.1. scheinen sie nicht bekommen zu haben. Schade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Typ (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi @ all,

habe natürlich das gleiche Problem wie alle hier: Eines schönen Tages bekomme ich ne Mahnung von ner Firma namens Validea von der ich noch nie in meinem ganzen Leben gehört habe, die mir da erklärt das ich in Zahlungsverzug bin.

Da ich keine Ahnung habe wofür ich 100 euro ausgegeben haben soll begebe ich mich in die weiten des inet und forsche nach und siehe da: mega-downloads.net. ich soll da mal irgendwann anscheind was runtergeladen haben aber ich weiß nicht wann und was?!

hab mich natürlich in foren schlau gemacht und den rat befolgt alles einfach zu ignorieren. inzwischen kam auch schon ein briefchen von ner ids inkasso gesellschaft und der betrag ist inzwischen auf 150 € gestiegen.

Zu meiner Frage: Weiterhin brav ignorieren oder sich schonmal mit seinem Rechtschutz in Verbindung setzen um einen Anwalt einzuschalten.

Gruß
Der Typ 

P.S. @ Mostly Harmless: Deine Antworten auf die Email dieser dubiosen Firma sind der Knaller. Selten so gelacht :-D


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Den Anwalt kannste dir (oder deiner Versicherung) sparen, der Rest deiner Strategie reicht bis zum Nimmerleinstag. Dazu kommt, dass man diese IDS in der Pfeife Rauchen kann, diese ....   :motz::bash::kotz::stumm:


----------



## Mostly harmless (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich hab mal eine Frage und hoffe, dass das nicht als Rechtsberatung durchgeht - in erster Linie will ich Eure Meinung von Euch hören.

Ich bin ja in der charmanten Lage _wirklich_ absolut auf der sicheren Seite zu sein und habe nicht übel Lust den Kollegen in Wien einen reinzudrücken.

Hab mich gestern mal ein wenig mit dem österreichischen Datenschutzgesetz beschäftigt und die folgenden zwei interessanten Stellen entdeckt:

1) Auskunftsrecht (§ 26 DSG 2000; Art. 12 lit. d DS-RL  )

Recht des Betroffenen vom Auftraggeber Auskunft über:

   1. die verarbeiteten Daten,
   2. die verfügbaren Informationen über ihre Herkunft,
   3. allfällige Empfänger von Übermittlungen,
   4. den Zweck der Datenverwendung sowie
   5. die Rechtsgrundlagen hiefür

zu verlangen (http://www.austria.gv.at/site/5811/default.aspx)

2) Meldepflicht (§ 17 DSG 2000; Art. 18 DS-RL) )

Pflicht des Auftraggebers vor Aufnahme einer Datenanwendung, diese der Datenschutzkommission zur Registrierung im Datenverarbeitungsregister zu melden

Die Meldepflicht erscheint mir sehr interessant, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir mal die Registrierungsnummer der Wiener Freunde geben zu lassen.

Meine konkreten Fragen:
hab ich mehr als eine 10%-Chance, dass da irgendwas passiert
welche Rechte hab ich als deutscher Bundesbürger denn eigentlich in Austria? Kann ich eine Anzeige per Brief in Österreich machen?

Merci

Mostly Harmless


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Mostly harmless schrieb:


> hab ich mehr als eine 10%-Chance, dass da irgendwas passiert


...lässt sich nur schwer orakeln, dürfte aber bis 50% gehen.





Mostly harmless schrieb:


> welche Rechte hab ich als deutscher Bundesbürger denn eigentlich in Austria?


Die selben wie ein Österreicher. Geschädigter Zeuge hin oder her, es kommt i. d. R. nicht darauf an, wo der wohnt.





Mostly harmless schrieb:


> Kann ich eine Anzeige per Brief in Österreich machen?


Natürlich, geht anders herum ja auch!


----------



## Mostly harmless (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

So, heute mal wieder eine nette Mail aus Wien erhalten...



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wir bedauern, doch wir gingen keine Rechtsverletzungen ein und gehen rechtlich mit völlig korrekten Mitteln vor.
> Unsere Internetseite wurde anwaltlich geprüft und positiv bestätigt (Bescheid kann vorgelegt werden).
> ...



Das ist ja schön, dass die Internetseite anwaltlich geprüft wurde.



> Liebe Frau Xxxxxxx,
> 
> da haben Sie wohl meine Mail missverstanden. Ob Ihre Internetseite anwaltlich geprüft wurde oder nicht, interessiert mich nicht im Geringsten. Ob Ihre Forderungen zu Recht bestehen (tun sie nicht!) wird wohl von höherer Stelle entschieden werden müssen.
> 
> ...



Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass die Blue Bytes bis morgen früh zurückrudern, werde ich morgen versuchen Anzeige zu erstatten. Mal sehen, wie das funktioniert. Falls da schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt haben sollte, ich wäre für Tipps dankbar. Und halte Euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Reducal (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Mostly harmless schrieb:


> Falls da schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt haben sollte, ich wäre für Tipps dankbar.


Dem ersten Anschein nach besteht der Verdacht, dass ein unberechtigter Dritter deine Daten bei deren Projekt verwendet hat. In D wäre hier der § 269 StGB berührt und die Blue Bytes neben dir die Geschädigte. Eine Anzeige kann somit sowohl in D als auch am Sitz der Blue Bytes verfolgt werden.

Hier nun kommt aber außerdem der Verdacht auf, dass der Anbieter selbst ihm bekannte Datensätze verwenden könnte. Mit solchen Datensätzen kann man z. B. selbst auch Rechnungen für selbst erzeugte Anmeldungen auslösen, was den Verdacht des Betruges durch den Anbieter aufkommen lässt.

Da aber die Verkehrsdaten der Anmeldung (Verbindungsdaten, Daten über den physikalischen Ursprung der Session) nicht verifizierbar sind, tritt der zweite Verdachtsmoment hinter dem ersten zurück und da dieser ebenfalls nicht geklärt werden kann, wird eine Strafanzeige (egal wo) eingestellt werden müssen.


----------



## Der Typ (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich finde diese Mail Diskusssion von Mostly Harmless und dieser Firma wie gesagt, sehr amüsant. Vor allem die Behaarlichkeit mit der diese Firma versucht das Geld einzutreiben ist schon sehr dreist.

Ich werde es beim Ignorieren belassen, freue mich aber auf eine neue Fortsetzung der Story von Mostly Harmless! :respekt:

Schönen Tag euch allen

Gruß
Der Typ


----------



## Olli D. (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi! 
Habe seit Ende November nichts mehr gehört und heute kam plötzlich die "letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro"! Muss ich jetzt irgendwas tun oder kann ich das getrost in den Briefumschlag tun, wo ich den ganzen E-Mailverkehr abgelegt habe? 

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Der Typ schrieb:


> ....freue mich aber auf eine neue Fortsetzung der Story von Mostly Harmless! :respekt:



Ähnelt dieser Story hier (es handelt sich im Übrigen vermutlich um denselben Betreiber-Konzern).


----------



## Olli D. (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Olli D. schrieb:


> Hi!
> Habe seit Ende November nichts mehr gehört und heute kam plötzlich die "letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro"! Muss ich jetzt irgendwas tun oder kann ich das getrost in den Briefumschlag tun, wo ich den ganzen E-Mailverkehr abgelegt habe?
> 
> Was meint Ihr?



Ach ja, kam übrigens per Post, nicht per Mail!


----------



## noch_einer (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Dann melde ich mich hier mal als nächstes Opfer dieser [ edit] . 

Heute kam eine Mail mit letzter Mahnung über 96 € plus 4,50 € Mahnspesen. 
Nur haben wir nie eine diesbezügliche Rechnung oder Mahnung erhalten. Na und die Seite kannten wir bis heute natürlich auch nicht.

Als erste Reaktion haben wir in einer Mail alle angeblichen Ansprüche gegen uns als unberechtigt zurückgewiesen und die Löschung unserer Daten verlangt.

Dann habe ich über Google diese Seite gefunden und bin nun sicher, dass die Mahnung von Internet[ edit]  kommt. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie das weiter geht. Geld gibt es von uns keins *never*


----------



## Anelvo (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich ignoriere nun seit fast einem Jahr sämtliche Anschreiben und Anrufe dieser Firma, des Inkassobüros und neuerdings auch der Anwälte.  Einzig den empfohlenen Widerruf habe ich damals versendet, obwohl ich mich gar nicht dort angemeldet habe.  Das Inkassobüro hatte mir bereits telefonisch und schriftlich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid angedroht.  Ja, wenn sie´s nur mal grad machen würden !!!
Ich hab jetzt mal an den Verbraucherschutz angeschrieben, mal sehen, ob die einen Tipp haben, wie man diese [...] am besten fängt.

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Olli D. (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hab schonmal überlegt, den Link dieses Forums an STERN TV oder an das BIZZ zu schicken, damit es noch mehr Publik gemacht wird! Glaube ich werde mich nachhermal ran setzen und eine Mail an die beiden schicken! Das kann nicht sein, das so ein Sch... firma existieren darf!


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Olli D. schrieb:


> Hab schonmal überlegt, den Link dieses Forums an STERN TV oder an das BIZZ zu schicken, damit es noch mehr Publik gemacht wird!


BIZZ??? Das war einmal! SternTV? Ist denen nicht quotentauglich genug!


----------



## samjaneway (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Jaaa. Wieder Post bekommen von Mega-Downloads. Letzte Mahung. Von einer Firma namens Validea, wieder aus Österreich. Ach es ist herrlich. Aber wenigstens hat mein Briefkasten mal was zu tun. :-D

Ich werd sie weiterhin ignorieren. Geld bekommen sie auch weiterhin nicht. 

LG Sam


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



samjaneway schrieb:


> Mega-Downloads. Firma namens Validea, wieder aus Österreich.


Ob Blue Byte oder Validea, das ist Wurscht mit zwei Enden - in der Mitte ist es das selbe Met. Stell dir vor, die Blue Byte leistet sich als Abrechnungsabteilung eine eigenständige Firma. Nur dasss nicht der Verdacht aufkommt, dass es sich bei dem österreichischen Unternehmen um eine riesen Firma handelt - nein, das ist eher ein kleine Klitsche, mit nur wenigen Mitarbeitern.

(Klitsche bezieht sich auf das Unternehmen, eine Beleidigung mit diesem Begriff, gegen eine Person ist ausgeschlossen.)


----------



## Michi_back (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Mhm, also bei mir ist glaub am 03.02. die 1. Mahnung gekommen, wie immer mit dem Satz ich sollte innerhalb von 8 Tagen bezahlen, seit dem nix. Bin mal gespannt was da noch kommt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Michi_back schrieb:


> Mhm, also bei mir ist glaub am 03.02. die 1. Mahnung gekommen, wie immer mit dem Satz ich sollte innerhalb von 8 Tagen bezahlen, seit dem nix. Bin mal gespannt was da noch kommt.


Was wird da kommen? Inkassobutzengelabere und die Drohung mit dem päpstlichen Fegefeuer. Mehr geht nicht!


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Es wird wahrscheinlich noch folgendes kommen:

Die letzte Mahnung
Die allerletzte Mahnung
Die allerallerletzte Mahnung
Die letzte Mahnung vor Inkasso
Die allerletzte Mahnung vor Inkasso
Die allerallerletzte Mahnung vor Inkasso
Die letzte Mahnung vor dem Mahnbescheid
Die allerletzte Mahnung vor dem Mahnbescheid
Die allerallerletzte Mahnung vor dem Mahnbescheid
Die letzte Mahnung vor dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid
Die allerletzte Mahnung vor dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid
Die allerallerletzte Mahnung vor dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid
Die letzte Mahnung vor dem femgerichtlichen Vollstreckungsbescheid
Die allerletzte Mahnung vor dem femgerichtlichen Vollstreckungsbescheid
Die allerallerletzte Mahnung vor dem femgerichtlichen Vollstreckungsbescheid​
Dann wird Dir der Papst die Exkommunikation androhen.
Falls Du evangelisch bist, wirst Du zu 120 Tagessätzen a 20 Kniebeugen verurteilt.
Und im Schuppen bei Bauer Wing-Sing in der chinesischen Provinz Xingjang wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Aber mehr wohl nicht. :scherzkeks:
(Anderswo hab ich so etwas ähnliches mal "Kalletaler Dreieck" genannt...
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/
hier nenne ich es mal die "Wiener Würstelpyramide".)


----------



## guido-burkhard (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

In der Netzwelt kursieren die
12 Gebote der Nutzlosbranche, inklusive des Kalletaler Dreiecks.


----------



## veldtberg (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

tja

das ist mal lustig, ich bekam auch grad eine schicke mahnung dieser leute

der witz ist, ich habe (weil ich viel im netz unterwegs bin und weil man dann einfach weiss, welche seite spam bedeutet und "datenhandel") 2 emailadressen.

die eine nutze ich für kostenpflichtige registrierungen... die andere ausschliesslich für gewinnspiele und forenregistrierungen wie diese, sowie für ogames etc pp.... also sämtliche kostenfreie regsitrierungen... wie gesagt um die spamlast meiner "eigentlichen" adresse zu entlasten

desweiteren habe ich für besonders offensichtliche seiten (gewinnspiele etc) ein system von "tippfehlern" geschaffen... (als alter call center agent bin ich halt latent paranoid bei sowas) .. und was seh ich? obige firma hat sowohl meine spamemail sowie entsprechenden "tippfehler" des namens...

da hat sich keiner mit meinen daten bei denen eingeloggt... die haben die daten von irgendeiner anderen seite übernommen, ergo eine fangseite im netz oder eine "geschäftliche vereinbarung" mit dem betreiber einer solchen seite...

bei telefonnummern ist das ja gang und gebe (sogar die post verkauft die daten von nachsendeanträgen an callcenter die klassenlotterielose verkaufen etc) , aber das hier ist ja mal ein anderes kaliber


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



veldtberg schrieb:


> ...da hat sich keiner mit meinen daten bei denen eingeloggt...


...das bestätigt meinen Verdacht! Egal ob bei diesem Anbieter oder den anderen Mitbewerbern der Nutzlosbranche - die verwenden ganz offensichtlich Datensätze, deren Herkunft ungeklärt zu sein scheint. Jedenfalls stellt sich mir der Verdacht des ersten Anscheins, eben dass sich womöglich ein unbekannter Dritter mit den Daten des Rechnungsempfängers bei dem Projekt angemeldet hat, in vielen Fällen schon nicht mehr.


----------



## vossi (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor 2 Wochen auch eine dieser berüchtigten emails von mega-downloads.net erhalten. Es ging aber los mit einer Bestätigungsmail für eine erfolgreiche Registrierung auf deren Homepage. In der mail waren dann meine email und ein Passwort enthalten. Hatte auf diese email natürlich nicht reagiert, da ich die Seite weder kannte, noch mich da angemeldete hatte. Dann nach 14 Tagen kam die erste Rechnung. In der Rechnung stand zwar meine Emailadresse aber ein völlig falsche Name + Adresse. :wall:

Nach ein paar mail hin und her habe ich denen jetzt mal mit dem Anwalt gedroht. Sind immer wieder die gleichen Antworten von denen. Die gehen überhaupt nicht auf meine emails ein. Egal ob ich denen schreibe, dass ich gar nicht die Person in der email bin. 

Bin mal gespannt ob da wirklich irgendwann mal was per Post kommt. Kann  eigentlich nicht weil, die haben ja nen falschen Namen + Adresse in der mail stehen. :-D

Falls die also irgendwann mal ein Inkassobüro oder sonstiges beauftrage, geht die Post bestimmt nicht an mich. 
(Hab aber schon irgendwie jetzt mitleid mit demjenigen der dann die schriftliche Post bekommt)

Bin jetzt mal auf die nächste email gespannt. Warscheinlich werden die wieder nicht auf meinen Text eingehen.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



vossi schrieb:


> Die gehen überhaupt nicht auf meine emails ein.


Da das nahezu bei allen Anbietern dieser Art ist, hat es sich schon rumgesprochen, dass man eigentlich gar nichts machen sollte (außer zahlen natürlich, wenn man will)


----------



## caoscrew (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Einen wunder schönen!
Auch Ich habe vor 3 Tagen eine E-mail von mega downloads bekommen!
Da ich erst seit gut drei Wochen Internet habe bin ich da natürlich noch recht neu! Als ich meine E-mails checken wollte viel mir gleich eine Rechnung ins Auge!

Ich habe auch zwei E-Mail Konten, eins für registrationen von games und chats und eins rein für Privat.

Meine Wenigkeit hat natürlich gleich Panik gehabt und überlegt wie das sein kann! Bin mir mehr als 100% sicher das ich mich dort nicht registriert habe!

Habe jetzt erstmal ein Musterbrief per E-mail geschickt und bin jetzt gespannt was sich da tun wird! Wenn mann diese Seite googelt fällt einem doch gleich auf das Die 96.-€ verlangen! Wer ist den so dumm und registriert sich dann wenn man alle Programme auch für nix bekommt!

Stuzig hat mich gemacht das die Firma als Firmensitz DUBAI angibt Postanschrift in Östereich ist und die Bank wo die Kohle hin soll In Deutschland. Dann kommt noch dazu das Da drei Firmen mit drin hängen zum einen Bluebyte, dann Validea Gmbh und schliesslich Mega Downloads!

Kommisch!? Meine Kohle kriegen die nicht!!


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



caoscrew schrieb:


> Wenn mann diese Seite googelt fällt einem doch gleich auf das Die 96.-€ verlangen!


So läufts business.


----------



## Wembley (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



caoscrew schrieb:


> Wenn mann diese Seite googelt fällt einem doch gleich auf das Die 96.-€ verlangen! Wer ist den so dumm und registriert sich dann wenn man alle Programme auch für nix bekommt!


Nur googelt halt von den Reingefallenen keiner vorher nach der Seite. Denn auch die anderen Treffer motivieren wohl kaum jemanden, sich dort anzumelden.

Jenes Phänomen ist leicht erklärt: Diese Preisangabe steht im Description-Tag der Webseite, ist also für den User nicht sichtbar. Außer er schaut sich den Quelltext an. Nur das machen die User ganz selten. 

Der Description-Tag ist ja auch vor allem für die Suchmaschinen gedacht, die diesen (sofern sie wollen) spidern und bei den Suchergebnissen widergeben. 
Relevanz bez. Zahlungspflicht hat so etwas natürlich keine. Außer ein völlig durchgeknallter Richter verlangt von den Usern, sich den Quelltext einer Seite anzusehen.  Nur davon ist nun wirklich nicht auszugehen.


----------



## Fischi (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich hab heute mal wieder eine nette mail von mega download bekommen, in dem sie mahnen meine rechnung doch bald zu bezahlen da sonst nur noch mehr kosten auf mich zu kommen... wie verhalte ich mich nun eigentlich richtig.. ich weiss nur das ich die rechnung nicht bezahlen werde da ich nie eine dienstleistung in anspruch genommen habe wie sie es immer so schön beschreiben.. ich habe mich auch nicht auf deren seite angemeldet was sie behaupten...das habe ich ihnen auch in einer antwort mail nochmals geschrieben  aber das scheint denen irgentwie am arsch vorbeizugehen..was kann man gegen solche leute unternehmen???? Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch ne gute idee!!! wäre sehr cool hab echt kein bock mehr auf diese [ edit] ...


----------



## jupp11 (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Fischi schrieb:


> . wie verhalte ich mich nun eigentlich richtig.. ..


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50999


----------



## veldtberg (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

wow

die haben mir tatsächlich geantwortet... und tatsächlich den angeblichen vertrag geschickt... gäääähn

alles daten falsch, nur die ip stimmt.... 

faszinierend, da meine email mein kompletter name ist... dann meinen namen so KOMPLETT falsch zu schreiben... naja, vollautomatisierte techniken halt....


----------



## kleines Dummerchen (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo, ich bin auch ein OPFER dieser sch..... geworden. Wie bei euch allen ne Mahnung über 100,50€ erhalten . Was kann man machen. Es werden ja immer mehr Leute....


Schöne Grüße


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



kleines Dummerchen schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin auch ein OPFER dieser sch..... geworden. Wie bei euch allen ne Mahnung über 100,50€ erhalten . Was kann man machen. Es werden ja immer mehr Leute....
> Schöne Grüße


  Hier die blaue Schrift anklicken, dem Link folgen dort die blaue Schrift .... und schließlich lesen, ganz viel lesen. ... und immer wieder blauen Schriften anklicken und lesen.
Am Ende hast Du für Dich eine Lösung.


----------



## TheLionKingCGN (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo...ich bin auch Opfer dieser mega-downloads abzocker geworden...

soweit ich mich erinnern kann bin ich auf folgende internetseiten gewesen:

[noparse]www.emule.de[/noparse]

dann auf emule downloaden und schwupp landet man bei

[noparse]http://emule.mega-downloads.net/anmelden/[/noparse]

vorschnell gibt man seine anmeldedaten in die auffällige anmeldemaske ein und beachtet nicht weiter den kleingedruckten text rechts davon, da man ja sonst immer den emule-download kostenlos erhalten hat.

ich habe nun nach der 1.mahnung denen per mail einen "widerspruch der rechnung" (musterbrief der verbraucherzentrale berlin) geschickt

mal sehen was weiter passiert

gruss TheLionKingCGN


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ups! 

Das ist ja mal interessant. Bisher war e-mule ja kostenlos.

Und ist es im übrigen immer noch.

Da hat doch tatsächlich dieser Wiener Schlawiner es geschafft, seine Seite "emule.de" als offizielle e-mule-Seite hinzustellen! Was aber wohl nicht der Fall ist.

Die offizielle e-Mule-Seite heißt nämlich:
[noparse]http://www.emule-project.net/home/perl/general.cgi?l=2&rm=download[/noparse]

Von "emule.de", die mitnichten die offzielle e-Mule-Seite ist, wird man dann auch schön nach mega-downloads gelotst.
Beworben wird emule.de bei google mit der Behauptung:
"Das offizielle deutsche eMule Portal bietet Downloads, Support und Forum."

Ein solches Vorgehen ist grob irreführend und arglistig täuschend.

Es bietet darüberhinaus Anlaß zu weiteren juristischen Schlußfolgerungen. Ob die bei e-Mule das wissen?


----------



## samjaneway (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Genauso bin ich auch nach Mega-downloads gekommen, weil ich emula runterladen wollte. Dumm gelaufen. Ziemlich frech von dem Unternehmen, aber auch klever, muss ich zugeben. Denn wenn schon google die Seite als, "offizielles deutsches eMule Portal" anpreist, wer guckt da schon genauer hin. ich habs nicht getan. Leider.


----------



## caoscrew (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo!!

Wie schon einmal geschrieben: Habe ich von mega downloads.net eine Rechnung bekommen.
Habe darauf ein Musterbrief, in dem ich vom Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch mache, dort hin geschickt!
Jetzt ist die Frist zum bezahlen, natürlich auf den Tag genau, abgelaufen und ich bekomme einen neuen Brief: 



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Sie hätten flexibel innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach der Anmeldung kündigen können. Da Sie jedoch keinen Anspruch von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht gemacht haben, wurde Ihr Vertrag wie in der per Email übermittelten Widerrufsbelehrung erläutert, auf ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement im Wert von 96,00 Euro / Jahr verlängert. Die Mindestvertragslaufzeit bei Mega-Downloads.net beträgt 24 Monate.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich mal Im Netz über diese Firma schlau gelesen!!
Bin anscheind nicht der einzige, den die um einige € ärmer machen wollen!
Ich lese überall das mann das einfach ignorieren soll!!
Was uns deutschen ja sehr schwer fällt!
Muss zugeben das es mir dabei auch nicht so gut geht!

Lieben Gruß
_Diverse Daten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## heisse zitrone (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo leute,

boah auf die [ edit]  bin ich nu auch reingefallen.. dabei bin ich sonst eigentlich ein ganz helles köpfchen
ich wollte mir open office runterladen - habs auch getan, halt über google gesucht und bin dann bei mega downloads gelandet. da war so richtig offensichtlich nix zu sehen von wegen abo und so. naja so eine mail mit zugangsdaten etc habe ich auch bekommen aber gelöscht ohne die zu lesen weil ich dachte naja, die brauchste nu eh nicht mehr.. naja heute kam dann die ominöse rechnung in meinen spam ordner - deswegen hätte ich die fast auch gelöscht ohne reinzugucken. naja. ich habe gleich eine mail an den support da geschrieben und gesagt dass es ein versehen war, ich aber bereit wäre für den einen monat zu zahlen. dann hab ich gleich noch mit anwalt gedroht..schreckt sone leute ja i.d.R. schnell ab..naja bisher noch keine antwort erhalten. 

dieses forum habe ich erst entdeckt, als ich denen schon geantwortet und widerrufen hatte (sonst wär ich bestimmt nimmer so höflich geblieben) naja. bin auf jeden fall froh dass ich nicht die einzige bin die da drauf reingefallen ist und werde das geld auch auf keinen fall bezahlen.

zudem ist das echt eine dreistigkeit freeware dann am ende doch kostenpflichtig anzubieten boah da krieg ich voll den hals als arme studentin:-?

aber bin sehr froh dass es diese seite hier gibt, wäre cool wenn andere betroffene auch weiterhin schreiben wies nu weiter gegangen ist usw

grüßle


----------



## Michi_back (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Huhu,

ich nochmal. Also nachdem die erste Mahnung (siehe meinen vorherigen Post) gekommen ist und ich nicht reagiert habe, ist bis jetzt nix geschehen. Und die 8 Tagesfrist nach der 1. Mahnung ist jetzt bestimmt schon seit einigen Wochen verstrichen. Bis jetzt passiert gornix. Also bis jetzt funzt das mit dem totalen ignorieren echt gut. :sun:


----------



## blowfish (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



heisse zitrone schrieb:


> ....mit anwalt gedroht..schreckt sone leute ja i.d.R. schnell ab..



Deinen Glauben oder Unglauben möchte ich einmal für 5 Minuten haben. Solche Antwortroboter sind Merkbefreit. Und dann kümmert die in der Wüste kein deutscher Anwalt.
Und ihr solltet es denen gleich tun.


----------



## schultz (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo miteinander!
Hab lang nichts geschreiben, man hat lang von den nix gehört. Heute morgen hatte ich dann auch Post im Briefkasten von Validea. Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis was neues kommt.

Übrigens... ich bin auch auf die Megadownload Seite geraten als ich nach e-mule gegoogelt habe und von Kosten war da erstmal nix zu sehen. 

Gruß
schultz


----------



## tank776 (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hi

ich bin auch ein mega downloads geschädigter.

ich habe auf die 1. rechnung die per mail kam einen widerspruch geschrieben nach der vorlage vom verbraucherzentrum berlin.
danach keine reaktion.
dann  kam ein brief mit der letzten mahnung vor übergabe an ein inkasso unternehmen.
ich darauf zur verbraucherzentrale bei uns im ort um nach dem weiteren vorgehen zu fragen, da wir deutschen ja doch recht nervös werden bei solchen sachen.
die gute frau gab mir einen musterbrief mit, den ich dann per einschreiben an die validea geschickt habe.
2 tage später kam dann diese standart mail wie oben schon eingefügt.
nun werd ich mit der mail wieder zur verbraucherzentrale gehen und mal schauen was die dazu sagen.

axso die haben ihre seite überarbeitet und nun steht ganz groß 96€ gleich ganz oben, ABER nicht gleich zu erkennen, das das ein 2 jahresvertrag ist.
und wenn man ganz genau hinschaut, dann bieten die nur freeware an.
:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## repper (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

Bin auch ein geschädigter.
Bei mir kam heute zwar erst die erste Mahnung aber das was noch vor mir steht...:cry:. Ich wollte auch fragen wo kriegen die bitte schön die adressen und alles her? Laut dem gulli board können die adressen über ip nur rausgefunden werden wenn die eine anzeige machen so habe ich das zumindest verstanden:sun:

mfg
noch ein geschädigter(repper)


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



repper schrieb:


> Laut dem gulli board können die adressen über ip nur rausgefunden werden wenn die eine anzeige machen so habe ich das zumindest verstanden:sun


http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


repper schrieb:


> . Ich wollte auch fragen wo kriegen die bitte schön die adressen und alles her?


irgendwo mal Gewinnspiel o.ä  mitgemacht und Adresse angeben?


----------



## repper (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> irgendwo mal Gewinnspiel o.ä  mitgemacht und Adresse angeben?



Das heißt wenn ich meine richtige adresse nicht angegeben habe werde ich auch wahrscheinlich keinen Brief nach Hause kriegen oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



repper schrieb:


> Das heißt wenn ich meine richtige adresse nicht angegeben habe werde ich auch wahrscheinlich keinen Brief nach Hause kriegen oder?


höchst unwahrscheinlich. Die beschäftigen keine Detektivbüros :lupe:


----------



## repper (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> höchst unwahrscheinlich. Die beschäftigen keine Detektivbüros :lupe:



Das heißt wiederum das ich nur E-Mails bekomme oder? Und die nicht über Gerichte oder so kommen?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



repper schrieb:


> Das heißt wiederum das ich nur E-Mails bekomme oder?


vermutlich jede Menge aber es gibt ja Spamfilter...


repper schrieb:


> Und die nicht über Gerichte oder so kommen?


Gerichte werden nicht von sich aus tätig und die  Staatsanwaltschaft  dürfte 
dort vermutlich weniger beliebt sein. So what?


----------



## repper (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> vermutlich jede Menge aber es gibt ja Spamfilter...
> 
> Gerichte werden nicht von sich aus tätig und die  Staatsanwaltschaft  dürfte
> dort vermutlich weniger beliebt sein. So what?



Somit bekomme ich wohl nie post von denen das ist ja mal ne gute nachricht:-p


----------



## Sachsa (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,
jetzt hats mich auch erwischt!

Hab heute die Rechnung per e-Mail erhalten.

Angemeldet hab ich mich bei mega-downloads.net am 13.02.2008.

Aber mit Sicherheit nicht auf den Seiten, die jetzt angezeigt werden.
Da war ein Beitrag von 8€ Jahresbeitrag zu erkennen.


Darum eine Bitte an Euch:
Wenn jemand die Home-Seite oder/und die Anmelde-Seite vom 13.02. oder älter noch auf dem Rechner hat, kann er sie mir bitte per Privat-Nachricht zusenden?

Besten Dank,
         Sachsa


----------



## emeste (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

:tach:
so denn...

wollte euch alle mal auf dem laufenden halten, zwecks meiner situation in bezug auf md und deren machenschaften.

ich habe gestern von der validea gmbh post bekommen, mit der bitte, doch schleunigst meinen noch ausstehenden md-jahresbeitrag von 96 oiro plus mahnspesen von 4,50 oiro zu überweisen. nach angabe der kontodaten selbstredend noch einige gutgemeinte hinweise auf die bei ignorierung eingeschalteten inkassounternehmen und weitere horrende auf mich zukommende kosten.

ehrlich gesagt war ich erstaunt, noch was von denen zu hören. die letzte mail erreichte mich am 21.01. (noch von md selbst) mit dem hinweis von sanktionen, wenn ich nicht innerhalb von ACHT TAGEN bleche...VIER WOCHEN später dann post von md's geldeintreibern, der validea gmbh, zu bekommen, scheint mir etwas spanisch. ich dachte echt, die hätten aufgegeben...
kommt mir so vor, wie die letzten zuckungen, oder was soll ich sonst davon halten?
werde wohl weiter auf stur stellen, denn ich fühle mich, gelinde gesagt, doch sehr verarscht von diesen herrschaften und ihrem seltsamen "dienstleistungsunternehmen".

so, das wars vorerst. ich gucke mal, was noch so passiert und werd's euch wenn, dann wissen lassen.

schönen tag noch, wünscht

m


----------



## Jigsaw (2 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo =)

also ich habe jetzt bestimmt schon den 7ten brief bekommen und weiss nicht was ich machen soll meine eltern wissen es auch nicht die kosten  sind inzwischen von 96€ auf ca.156€ gestiegen und sie drohen mit gericht und sowas halt was soll ich machen bitte helft mir ich habe mir damals ein programm runtergeladen das heißt limwire aber ich dachte es sei kostenlos :wall:

p.s ich bin 16


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Jigsaw schrieb:


> also ich habe jetzt bestimmt schon den 7ten brief bekommen und weiss nicht was ich machen soll


Was hast du mit den 6 Briefen vorher gemacht? Ist was seitens Mega-Wienerle passiert außer neuen Drohungen?


Jigsaw schrieb:


> meine eltern wissen es auch nicht die kosten  sind inzwischen von 96€ auf ca.156€ gestiegen und sie drohen mit gericht und sowas halt was soll ich machen.  ich bin 16


Dieses "Unternehmen" sitzt in Dubai. Meinst du, die kommen mit einer Kamelkarawane nach Deutschland, um dich vor Gericht zu ziehen?
Das haben die seither in keinem einzigen Fall getan, warum also ausgerechnet bei dir?
Hör dir mal die Videos von Katzenjens an. Die dürften dir bei der Entscheidungsfindung, was zu tun ist, sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## Jigsaw (2 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ja die anderen habe ich noch hier iwo liegen^^ ich gucke mir mal die videos an danke für die antwort


----------



## Pantoffeltier (2 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo!!

Ich gehöre auch zu den armen, leidigen Leuten, die von dieser angeblichen Firma zu Zahlungen aufgefordert werden. 

Mir wurde die Mail mit der Rechnung sogar erst nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist zugeschickt!! Was für eine Unverschämtheit, nicht wahr? Ich habe aber eine Mail an diese Leute zurückgeschickt mit einem Fall aus München, der nicht gut für die dubiose Firma endete und im daraufhin den Vertrag für nichtig erklärt.....wie? Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich noch nicht geschäftsfähig bin, weil ich noch nicht 18 Jahre alt bin. Super Schachzug, denk ich mir mal....:sun:

Aber ich lese nun hier immer häufiger, dass Drohungen von Inkassobüros etc. ausgesandt werden und erschrecke davor so ein bischen. Meine Frage konkret lautet:

WURDE EIGENTLICH SCHONMAL IRGENDEIN "KUNDE" VOR GERICHT GEZEHRT VON DIESER "FIRMA"?

Ich hörte höchstens von einem Amtsbescheid, wie im Video weiter oben beschrieben,aber um wirklich sicher zu gehen: ist soetwas bis jetzt schonmal vorgekommen?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Pantoffeltier schrieb:


> WURDE EIGENTLICH SCHONMAL IRGENDEIN "KUNDE" VOR GERICHT GEZEHRT VON DIESER "FIRMA"?



weder gezehrt noch gezerrt...


----------



## Tacitum Habere (3 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Moin,

ich reihe mich in die Liste der Genervten ein.:roll:
Ich, bzw mein Sohnemann (14)  habe vor ein paar Wochen die erste Aufforderung -gleich durch ein Inkassounternehmen aus Herford - bekommen: 152,57€. Keine weiteren Angaben, nur die Forderung. Meine Frage nach Herford:Wieso, Weshalb, Wofür und Wenn, dann Widerruf, wegen 14!
Antwort mit Anmeldedaten für einen Download:BitComet vom 26.08.07: Der Name war noch richtig, die Adresse teilweise,  der Rest alles falsch :roll:
Habe denen nochmals "freundlich" geantwortet. Mal sehen, was als nächstes kommt. 
Ärgerlich :wall:  ist nur, dass ich am Anfang gedacht habe, mein Sohn hat wirklich Mist gebaut.

Möge die Klimaanlage im Twin Tower für immer schweigen. :scherzkeks:Tschüß


----------



## BenTigger (3 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Jigsaw schrieb:


> hallo =)
> 
> also ich habe jetzt bestimmt schon den 7ten brief bekommen und weiss nicht was ich machen soll meine eltern wissen es auch nicht die kosten  sind inzwischen von 96€ auf ca.156€ gestiegen und sie drohen mit gericht und sowas halt was soll ich machen bitte helft mir ich habe mir damals ein programm runtergeladen das heißt limwire aber ich dachte es sei kostenlos :wall:
> 
> p.s ich bin 16



Schau dir einfach mal die Antwort eines Vaters über meiner Nachricht an. 
Mach es genauso wie sein Sohn. Zeige es deinem Vater und schon ist die Sache erledigt, da es egal ist ob du 14 oder 16 bist. Jugendschutzgesetz....


----------



## Jigsaw (3 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

habe es meinem vater schon gezeigt er regt sich tierisch drüber auf und gibt mir die schuld und hat schon gedroht mir den pc wegzunehmen:wall:


----------



## caoscrew (3 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Moin Moin!!

Super Videos von Katzenjens!!!

Man kann nur sagen das es ja jede Menge von diesen Abzockern gibt!
Vielleicht sollte man auch damit anfangen, wenn man damit so gut Geld verdienen kann!
Scheiß auf das Gewissen!
Nachbarschaft24 ist ja wohl auch der brüller.
man bekommt eine E-mail das mein eingeladen wurde und klickt man auf den link
kommt auch schon die Rechnung!!

Ich will auch so leicht meine Kohle verdienen!!
Frag mal bei der Arbeits Agentur nach ob man das lernen kann und die ein Startkapital geben!:-D


----------



## Pantoffeltier (4 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Jigsaw schrieb:


> habe es meinem vater schon gezeigt er regt sich tierisch drüber auf und gibt mir die schuld und hat schon gedroht mir den pc wegzunehmen:wall:



Ich bin 17 und habe es auch meinen Eltern erzählt! Du musst aber deinem Vater bzw. deiner Mama klarmachen, dass du keinerlei Schuld daran hast und in eine Falle getappt bist und dass es deinen Eltern genauso gut hätte passieren können! du musst dir auf youtube die Videos von Katzenjens angucken, wie hier ein paar Beiträge vor mir erwähnt. Der Mann ist echt beruhigend (und sein Kätzchen echt niedlich^^).

Du und ich haben es viel leichter als die Volljährigen Leute, die hier reingefallen sind, weil wir beide noch nicht geschäftsfähig sind. [.......]
. du siehst ja wie es läuft, wenn diverse Leute die Mahnungen von diesem scheinheiligen Inkassobüro ignorieren. Manchmal melden sich diese Leute nicht mehr, wenn man sie ignoriert, denn was jede seriöse Firma machen würde, nämlich die Justiz einschalten, trauen sich diese Leute nicht aus Gründen, die hier schon oft genug vorgeführt wurden!!

Erst wenn du einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommst, [.......] aber solche Mahnbescheide wurden bis jetzt nur ein oder zwei mal versendet, weil da ja die Justiz mit im Spiel ist. Und das mit den Kosten, die die jetzt noch draufgeknallt haben, ist normal. Das haben sie mir auch schon angedroht. Aber weiterhin gilt und das darfst du nicht vergessen:

Solange die Typen nicht per Gericht mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen (was sie nicht werden), [.......] Dann haben sie ja, was sie wollten!! Einen weiteren Idioten, der auf die Nummer reingefallen ist!

_Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen (u. a. mögliche Verstöße gegen das in Deutschland geltende Rechtsberatungsgesetz) editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## wolpe (4 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich habe ebenfalls eine Rechnung von Megadownloads für ein Abo erhalten, dass ich nie bestellt habe.
Ich habe noch nicht einmal etwas von deren Seite heruntergeladen.
Gibt es Stellen, an die man sich wenden kann, wenn man von denen weiterhin belästigt wird?


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



wolpe schrieb:


> Gibt es Stellen, an die man sich wenden kann, wenn man von denen weiterhin belästigt wird?


Nein!


----------



## Tacitum Habere (4 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nein!



Hallo,

da wir 100% wissen, dass wir nicht auf dieser Seite waren, würde ich doch schon gerne wissen, wer da mit userem Namen mist gebaut hat. Die "Araber":sun: waren nämlich so nett,  mir "unsere" Ip- und Host-Nummer zu senden. 

_Danke!_

RH


----------



## physicus (4 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ist das eure IP-Adresse oder nur ein passender Ziffernblock?


http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...len/drohkulisse-i-die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50161

LG
P


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



physicus schrieb:


> http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...len/drohkulisse-i-die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50161


...und außerdem stellt sich die Frage, unter welchen Bedingungen die Verbindungsdaten (IP-Adresse und Zeitstempel) überhaupt bei dem Rechnungssteller gespeichert wurden. Exemplarisch habe ich paar Fälle (bei unterschiedlichen Anbietern) analysiert bei denen es sich tatsächlich um die IP des Rechnungsempfängers handelte. Nur, hatte der sich selbst nicht angemeldet sondern die IP wurde offensichtlich protokolliert, als der einem Spam bzw. einer eingeblendeten Werbung folgte. Allein dieses Verhalten des Nutzers verwenden einige Zeitgenossen zur Behauptung, dass nun ein Vertrag bestünde. Bei einigen Projekten passiert das sofort mit dem Betreten des Webs, bei anderen erst nach Klicken einer Funktionsfläche. Die entsprechenden Zuleitungen zu dem Ablauf, z. B. ein Link in einer Spammail, kann man dann in einigen Fällen nur einmalig nutzen (nachvollziehen) und bei manchen Anbietern ist die Qualität der vorab erworbenen Datensätze auch nicht das, was sie sein sollte - da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass ein total veralteter Datensatz oder der des Nachbarn zur aktuellen eMailadresse gehört oder die eMailadresse hat längst einen neuen Nutzer und dessen Datensatz wird falsch "nachermittelt".

Die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten sind vielseitig und die Verarbeitung falscher Datenbestände auch. In seltenen Fällen melden sich auch mal Leute mit echten Datensätzen der späteren Rechnungsempfänger an (z. B. der Ex mit denen seiner Verflossenen, um ihr eine Rechnung reinzuwürgen) - nur so viele Exes kann es gar nicht geben, wie von den Anbietern und ihren merkbefreiten Inkassobuzen den Widerspruchsführern anheim gestellt wird.


----------



## tobbytoobsen (5 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo alle zusammen,

und mich hat es nun auch erwischt...mit mega-dowloads...diese netten Internet[...]...das ist mir seit meiner 10 jährigen Internetbenutzung noch nie passiert...und ich bin sonst obervorsichtig...So eine SCH...

Und das alles nur weil mein Vater seine Microsoft Office CD verbammelt hat und ich ihm den Gefallen tun wollte...Dabei hatte ich nicht mal die Möglichkeit die besagte Bestätigungsmail zu lesen...Ein armer Student dem nun auch noch der letzte Pfennig aus der Tasche gezogen werden soll...

Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren wie Ihr vorgegangen seid???

Ich hab heute die Rechnung bekommen und bin aus allen Wolken gefallen...Und die Rechnung kommt natürlich auch genau 3 Tage nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist...Habe gleich Einspruch eingelegt und mit dem Anwalt gedroht, aber reicht das???

Bitte antwortet mir damit ich mich hier nicht noch total porös mache...


VIELEN DANK AN ALLE

tobbytoobsen

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Pantoffeltier (5 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Das haben diese Sch.... bei mir auch gemacht! Ist echt unglaublich, oder? Also ich habe ihnen auch mit einem Anwalt gedroht und ihnen gesagt, dass ich Minderjährig bin und dass der Vertrag ja wohl nicht als geltend zu betrachten ist.....

Heute habe ich eine Mahnung von denen bekommen :-D....ich finde es schon lustig mit welcher konstanten Unverschämtheit die sich im Recht sehen:-D... also ich würde auf keinen Fall zahlen und die Mails einfach ignorieren. Statistisch gesehen zahlt nur jeder Zehnte diese Rechnung sprich die Firma rechnet damit, dass nur einer von 10 zahlt! Ich rate dir zu den youtube videos vom katzenjens (benutzername auf youtube). Die werden dir ausführlich helfen!

Gruß


----------



## phili9887 (5 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich habe mich am 07.02.2008 durch einen Link bei Megadownloads.net angemeldet da ich winrar runterladen wollt oda so, weiß ich leider nich mehr zu 100% genau =/ Habe die AGB jedoch nicht gelesen un auch sonst hab ich nicht darauf geachtet das diese Seite kostenpflichtig ist. Bin also davon ausgegangen das alles kostenfrei is wie ja auch alles was sie auf dieser Seite an Programmen un so anbieten. Ach ja un runtergeladen hab ich auch nichts bei denen, wollte es zwar aber habs dann doch nich gemacht 100% sicher^^
Am 23.02.2008 bekam ich dann eine Rechnung per Mail, ich sollte 96 Euro bezahlen da ich durch mein anmelden ein Abo bestellt habe.. Als ich diese Mail bekam habe ich damit geantwortet das ich meines Wissens nach nichts bestellt habe und darum bitte die Bestellung zu widerrufen. Gestern kam dann zusammen mit der 1.Mahnung die Antwort. das Widerrufsrecht gilt nur 14 Tage nach Anmeldung und somit Bestellung des Abos -.-" Dann wurde ich noch darauf hingewiesen das wenn ich falsche Daten angegeben habe von einem Betrug auszugehen ist.. Tja, ich habe falsche Daten angegeben da ich das meistens mache wenn ich mich bei irgendwas registriere, muss ja net jeder wissen wo ich wohn un so xD Und ohnehin dachte ich ja das alles kostenfrei ist. Daraufhin schrieb ich wieder eine Mail wo ich erklärte das ich falsche Daten angieb da ich es für eine kostenfreie Seite hielt un ob nicht die Möglichkeit besteht diese Bestellung rückgängig zu amchen da ich nciht in der Lage bin den Betrag zu zahlen. Hatte natürlich große Panik weil sie meine IP Adresse haben un wenn sie rausfinden das meine Daten falsch sind ich deswegen auch belangt werden kann und so.. Dann hab ich gegooglet un rausgefunden das dass eine [.......] sein soll.. Nun aber meine Frage, ist das jetz schlimm das ich quasi zugegeben hab das ich falsche Daten genannt habe weil ich halt dachte das sie kostenfrei sei? Was soll ich nun tun? Einfach ignorieren? Hab halt nur das Problem das ich denen halt schon geantwortet habe und hoffe das die mich jetz wegen nichts belangen können.. 

Sorry für den Roman^^ Hoffentlich nimmt sich jemand die Zeit das alles zu lesen und mir vllt zu helfen^^

MFG


----------



## KatzenHai (5 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Nimm *DU DIR* die Zeit und lies den Thread hier einfach einmal von vorne bis hierher durch.

Wenn dann noch Frage sind, frage noch einmal.


----------



## phili9887 (5 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

tut mir leid >.<
Das sind so viele Seiten un hab das alles nur überflogen.. Wollt halt nur wissen was ich in meinem Fall zu tun hab.. da ich denen ja schon geantwortet hab un so =/ Sorry nochmal


----------



## jupp11 (5 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



phili9887 schrieb:


> Wollt halt nur wissen was ich in meinem Fall zu tun hab..


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

mehr gibt es, da es sonst unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre 
wenn es nicht reicht: Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## phili9887 (5 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ahh.. ok danke^^
Un sorry nochma das ich vorher net richtig geguckt hab =/


----------



## heisse zitrone (6 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

so ich habe nun heute auch meine 1. mahnung per mail erhalten... und muss sagen ich bin bei sowas ja immer gleich sehr ängstlich aber naja das ist ja genau das womit die leute von MD rechnen. naja stressen tut mich das trotzdem aber naja ich werd wohl auch erstmal garnix machen..
achso und meine ip ham sie wohl angeblich auch naja....
boah ist das anstregend...:cry:


----------



## webwatcher (6 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



heisse zitrone schrieb:


> achso und meine ip ham sie wohl angeblich auch naja....


und? 
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## Sven.D (6 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ich habe gestern auch post von der firma mega download.net bekommen habe dem support ne mail geschickt keine antowort habe dann die nummer angerufen die angegeben ist....und dort ist ein ab rangegangen mit namen Andreas.......klingt nicht sehr glaubwürdig....naja egal hab mein name und nummer hinterlassen bin mal gespannt ob der sich meldet........bin auch gerade zur Polizei gewesen und habe gegen diese Firma Anzeige erstattet......


frechheit das es so etwas gibt! wie arm muß man sein!


----------



## Sonny (6 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Zusammen,

auch mich hat es erwischt, es war schon zu fortgeschrittener Stunde und ich wollte mal bei Emule vorbeischauen und da soll ich mich irgendwo gegen Geld bei mega bla bla  haben registriert haben ? 

Gestern lief auf 3 Sat bei "Recht Brisant" ein Beitrag zu diesem Thema  FAZIT: Ignorieren und nicht bezahlen....

Aussage der Verbraucherzentrale: Musterbrief Nr. 2 als Widerruf abschicken (bei "Internetabzocke" runterladen) dann Ignorieren und nicht bezahlen.

Fazit aus fast allen postings bei Computerbetrug.de zu dem Thema: Ignorieren und nicht bezahlen.

bei so einhelliger Meinungslage gib es nur eins: NICHT ZAHLEN 

alles andere wäre mega naiv

danke an computerbetrug.de 

Sonny


----------



## wolpe (7 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich habe mir heute mal den Rechnungsanhang von Megadownloads angesehen. 
Da wird eine Firma namens "Bluebyte" mit Firmensitz in Wien als Auftraggeber genannt. 
Von der war bisher hier noch gar nicht die Rede.
Hat sonst noch jemand (im Zusammenhang mit Megadownloads) ebenfalls mit Bluebyte zu tun, oder bin ich da der Einzige?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



wolpe schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand (im Zusammenhang mit Megadownloads) ebenfalls mit Bluebyte zu tun, oder bin ich da der Einzige?


Einfach mal in der  Forensuchuche bluebyte  eingeben.   Taucht im Thread mehrfach auf  und auch in anderen Foren im Zusammenhang mit mega-downloads.net


----------



## arcangel (7 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Liebe Svetlana,

Du solltest Dich nun zurücklehnen und entspannen, denn es wird Dir nichts passieren. Diese Leute machen Ihr Geld mit der Angst der Menschen, die auf sie hereinfallen. 
Hier bist Du genau richtig; Du wirst lesen können, wie vielen vor Dir es so oder ähnlich gegangen ist und wo die Lösung liegt. 
DIE KÖNNEN NICHTS TUN, AUSSER GROSS TUN.

Herzlichst
HaWe


----------



## wolpe (7 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Einfach mal in der  Forensuchuche bluebyte  eingeben.   Taucht im Thread mehrfach auf  und auch in anderen Foren im Zusammenhang mit mega-downloads.net



Stimmt. Hätte ich selbst drauf kommen können. Danke.


----------



## Feri1007 (7 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo meine Schwester hat jetzt auch Probleme mit Mega-donwloads.net.

Hab mir schon die FAQs durchgelsen und die verschieden Foren durchgelsen. Fakt ist sie hat sich mit ihrer richtigen Addresse und Email angemeldet.

Wir haben vor 4 Tagen die Bestätigungsmail von Megadonwloads erhalten aber den Bestätigungslink nicht geklickt. Wir haben jetzt noch 10 Tage Zeit den Wiederspruch  per Einschreiben zu senden. Meine Frage ist jetzt nur sollen wir das überhaupt tun oder die Sache als nicht Existirenden Vertrag behandeln (keine Willenserklärung ?) und nicht reagieren ? Was passiert bei einem Fristgerechten Widerspruch kann megadownloads auf irgend eine Form der Teilzahlung bestehen ?


----------



## Tabbing (7 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Was ist jetzt das Problem? Angst das plötzlich eine Rechnung kommt, obwohl man den Bestätigungslink nicht angeklickt hat? Und warum soll man was widerrufen, wenn man zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag eingegangen ist? Beweispflichtig sind die nicht Du.


----------



## Wembley (7 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Feri1007 schrieb:


> Hallo meine Schwester hat jetzt auch Probleme mit Mega-donwloads.net.
> 
> Hab mir schon die FAQs durchgelsen und die verschieden Foren durchgelsen. Fakt ist sie hat sich mit ihrer richtigen Addresse und Email angemeldet.


Wo ist da das Problem? Das haben viele User. Die leben noch alle. 



> Wir haben vor 4 Tagen die Bestätigungsmail von Megadonwloads erhalten aber den Bestätigungslink nicht geklickt. Wir haben jetzt noch 10 Tage Zeit den Wiederspruch  per Einschreiben zu senden. Meine Frage ist jetzt nur sollen wir das überhaupt tun oder die Sache als nicht Existirenden Vertrag behandeln (keine Willenserklärung ?) und nicht reagieren ?


Nun, du kennst, so wie es ausssieht, die rechtlichen Grundlagen. Das Geschäftsmodell auch. Aber konkrete Tipps dürfen wir dir hier wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht geben. Such dir aus, was dir am liebsten ist. 
Im Grunde wird es so oder so keinen großen Unterschied machen.


> Was passiert bei einem Fristgerechten Widerspruch kann megadownloads auf irgend eine Form der Teilzahlung bestehen ?


Ja, bestehen können die auf vieles.  Das tun sie auch, aber eher auf Vollzahlung.  Das ist Teil des Geschäftsmodells. Drohen, drohen und nochmals drohen. Aber die Drohung wahrmachen? Nein, denn da müssten die zum Gericht gehen und da wollen die nicht hin. Na, was glaubst du, warum?


----------



## Tacitum Habere (8 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Moin,
die österreichischen Araber geben Gas: Diese Woche 2 Briefe!! . Wollen jetzt einen Beweis, dass ich nicht DIE Person  bin.  Aber da ich nie auf der Seite war, weiß ich  nicht, ob ich NICHT  oder mein Sohn NICHT die Person ist, der auch nicht dort war.
Ach ja das neue Konto: Deutsche "SKAT"Bank, das meinen die doch nicht ernst, oder:bash:


----------



## Tabbing (8 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Was es nicht alles gibt. :-D Kannst Dich ja gerne an diese "Deutsche Skatbank" wenden und ein wenig aufklären. Bin mir sicher, lange werden sie dieses Konto dann nicht haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Tacitum Habere schrieb:


> Ach ja das neue Konto: Deutsche "SKAT"Bank, das meinen die doch nicht ernst, oder:bash:


Die gibt es , Ableger einer  VR Bank in der tiefsten Provinz 40 km südlich von Leipzig 


> Deutsche Skatbank
> Zweigniederlassung der VR-Bank Altenburger Land eG
> Brühl 3
> 04600 Altenburg
> skatbank.de


man hofft  wohl, dass dort noch eine  gewisse Unbefangenheit, Unwissenheit 
 und Unbedarftheit  gegenüber merkwürdigen Transaktionen herrscht, da sie sich  erst
 seit wenigen Monaten ( Ende 2007 )  im Bankgeschäft zu etablieren versucht 


> modern-banking.de - Tagesgeld.Podcast 11/07
> (Tue, 06 Nov 2007 17:09:06 +0100)  Deutsche Skatbank neu am Markt -......


----------



## sonnix (10 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo,
ich habe auch vor ca 1 woche eine letzte mahnung von mega-downloads.net bekommen (die 1.rechnung + 1. mahnung wurde schätzungsweise als spam aussortiert). fakt ist, das ich anfang januar emule bei denen runtergeladen habe. das ich dann automatisch eine kostenpflichtige mitgliedschaft eingehe, war mir in dem moment nicht bewusst - mir war nur klar, das emule normalerweise nix kostet.
für einen widerspruch war es leider schon zu spät.. habe aber heute eine email von mega-downloads.net erhalten:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Am 05.01.2008 haben Sie mittels elektronischem Verfahren auf unserer Webseite (mega-downloads.net), durch Eingabe Ihrer persönlichen zum Vertragsschluss notwendigen Daten und dem Klicken auf die Schaltfläche "Absenden", ein verbindliches Angebot auf Abschluss des Vertrags abgegeben. Die Annahme erfolgte unsererseits durch Übersendung der Zugangsdaten zu den kostenpflichtigen Inhalten per E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Die Rechnung möchte ich net bezahlen, und natürlich auch sonst keinen ärger bekommen, aber was soll ich tun ???

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. Mailadresse entfernt. Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Tabbing (10 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## katzenjens (10 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

entweder mindestens eine Seite zurückscrollen und lesen oder alternativ
hier lesen: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/
Bei Leseschwäche einfach dies hier angucken: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/blog.php?b=14

Es ist recht einfach, das Problem der Nutzlosfirmen zu lösen. Man braucht weder nen Anwalt noch Geld, es ist wirklich einfach: Den Links oben folgen, alles brav durchlesen oder anhören, dann verstehen und als AHA-Erlebnis dann feststellen, dass es gar kein Problem gibt. Wenn man meint, sein Fall wäre etwas besonderes, einfach nochmal lesen, dann kommt AHA-Erlebnis. Wenn es immer noch ausbleibt, einfach mal nen netten Bekannten oder Verwandten fragen, der logisch denken kann. Wenn auch dann das AHA-Erlebnis ausbleibt, gibts noch was, nämlich ab zur Verbraucherzentrale.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## sonnix (10 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

wow, vielen dank für die schnellen antworten. werd das dann auch gleich ma direkt studieren


----------



## wolpe (11 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



sonnix schrieb:


> fakt ist, das ich anfang januar emule bei denen runtergeladen habe. das ich dann automatisch eine kostenpflichtige mitgliedschaft eingehe, war mir in dem moment nicht bewusst - mir war nur klar, das emule normalerweise nix kostet.
> für einen widerspruch war es leider schon zu spät.. habe aber heute eine email von mega-downloads.net erhalten:
> 
> _Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. Mailadresse entfernt. Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_



Genau so bei mir: Ich wollte den VCL-Player runterladen (überall als Freeware erhältlich) und bin über Google bei Megadownloads gelandet.
Ich habe ebenfalls meine Verbindungsdaten noch eingegeben, dann das Ganze
allerdings abgebrochen und auch den Download nicht mehr getätigt, da mir das  dann doch etwas seltsam vorgekommen ist.
Ich habe nun folgendes Schreiben erhalten:


> Am 15.02.2008 haben Sie mittels elektronischem Verfahren auf unserer Webseite ([noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse]), durch Eingabe Ihrer persönlichen zum Vertragsschluss notwendigen Daten und dem Klicken auf die Schaltfläche "Absenden", ein verbindliches Angebot auf Abschluss des Vertrags abgegeben. Die Annahme erfolgte unsererseits durch Übersendung der Zugangsdaten zu den kostenpflichtigen Inhalten per E-Mail.
> 
> Ein Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns (der Blue Byte FZE) ist daher wirksam zustande gekommen.


ich kann mich allerdings nicht erinnern, 1.eine Schaltfläche "Absenden" gedrückt zu haben und habe 2.  eine e-Mail mit irgendwelchen Zugangsdaten erhalten zu haben(oder das ist beim Spam gelandet und von mir rausgelöscht worden). Alles was ich bisher bekommen habe war meine erste Rechnung.


----------



## physicus (11 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Da wurden Deine Daten bei der Eingabe schon übertragen. mach Dir erst mal keine Sorgen:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

mehr als Inkassostalking wird nicht kommen, und wenn doch ein GERICHTLICHER MAHNBESCHEID eintreffen sollte, einfach das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen und zurücksenden.


----------



## arcangel (11 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
also ich rate JEDEM Betroffenen den Rücken gerade zu machen und eiskalt an die angegebene e-mail-Addy zu schreiben, dass es ausgeschlossen ist, von Dir Geld zu fordern, weil ja garnichts geliefert wird, sondern NUR ein dubioser Service angeboten wird, den jeder anderswo gratis und mit Kusshand nachgeschmissen bekommt.
LASST EUCH NICHT VERARSCHEN, DIE KÖNNEN UNS NICHTS ANHABEN, NICHTS! Es wird nur mit der Angst der Unwissenden gerechnet; und damit machen die Ihren Gewinn.
So, jetzt wisst Ihr bescheid, macht was draus, ich kann mich nicht um alles kümmern ...
Euer HaWe


----------



## ComputerFreak93 (12 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich habe mich am 14.02. ebenfalls bei mega-downloads.net angemeldet, habe aber wenige Minuten danach gelesen, dass dieser Service kostenpflichtig ist. 

Natürlich habe ich mich gleich von diesem Service per E-Mail abgemeldet und siehe da, es kam eine Mail mit der Widerrufsbestätigung zurück. 

Ich bin froh, dass ich das noch rechtzeitig bemerkt habe. :-D


----------



## BenTigger (12 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich würde den Widerruf und deren Bestätigung dazu, sehr gut ein paar Jahre aufbewahren


----------



## wernersen (13 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Tabbing schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt das Problem? Angst das plötzlich eine Rechnung kommt, obwohl man den Bestätigungslink nicht angeklickt hat? Und warum soll man was widerrufen, wenn man zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag eingegangen ist? Beweispflichtig sind die nicht Du.



Moin Leutz,

erst mal zu dem Zitat, nein ich habe schon eine rechnugn bekommen :-D

Also ic habe heute auch eine "Letzte Mahnung" bekommen,
habe aber vorher nie was von der firma gehört!
habe auch nie meine daten wo angegeben, denke fast das sich es jemand anderster war... :roll:

@arcangel danke für den tip
ich hatte wo anderster gelesen das man die ignorieren sollten, 
dass die so von selber aufhören. 
habe den aber nun geschrieben.

Habe auch die Betroffene Bank angeschrieben

_Anbieter: 
VR-Bank Passau eG
Ludwigsplatz 1 
94032 Passau 
_

dort sollte ich 108€ hin schicken... 
Konoinhaber Validea Gmbh

die sind ja schlimmer wie die GEZ
aus der sache habe ich eigentlich gelernt das man auf jeder rechnung die man bekommt reagieren sollte...

in disem sinne 

mal warten was nun kommt...


----------



## wolpe (13 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hier kann man bei der Verbraucherzentrale Musterbriefe gegen unberechtigte Forderungen herunterladen:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ120542338226461/link405701A.html


----------



## wolpe (14 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht, bei Megadownloads anzurufen und bin sogar zu einer Angestellten durchgedrungen.
Dort wird behauptet, ich hätte den Button "absenden" gedrückt, denn nur so könne "Megadownloads" meine Daten erhalten. Stimmt das denn jetzt eigentlich? 
Weiterhin hätte ich dadurch Zugangsdaten erhalten, woran ich mich auch nicht erinnern kann. Diese Zugangsdaten hätten mir ermöglicht, den Service zwei Wochen lang umsonst zu nutzen. Nach Ablauf dieser zwei Probewochen hätte ich halt jetzt meine Rechnung für das Abo erhalten, da ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht, über das ich bestens informiert worden sei, keinen Gebrauch gemacht hätte. Seltsame Geschichte


----------



## Captain Picard (14 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



wolpe schrieb:


> Dort wird behauptet, ich hätte den Button "absenden" gedrückt, denn nur so könne "Megadownloads" meine Daten erhalten. Stimmt das denn jetzt eigentlich?


Was hast du denn erwartet? Dass die zugeben, dass an der ganzen Sache vieles nicht sauber ist?  
Hätte sie gefragt, warum sie damit nicht vor Gericht ziehen, wenn sie so überzeugt von der Rechtmäßigkeit 
ihrer Vorgehensweise  sind. Würde aber vermutlich nur weiteres Geschwafel hervorgerufen haben.


----------



## wolpe (14 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich meinte vielmehr: Stimmt es, dass Megadownloads meine Daten erst erhaltenkann, nachdem ich den Bestätigungslink gedrückt habe, oder werden die Daten schon übertragen, sobald man sie eingibt?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



wolpe schrieb:


> Ich meinte vielmehr: Stimmt es, dass Megadownloads meine Daten erst erhaltenkann, nachdem ich den Bestätigungslink gedrückt habe, oder werden die Daten schon übertragen, sobald man sie eingibt?


Kommt drauf an,  wie du auf die Seite  gekommen bist. Bei Links in Spammails ist  es bekannt, dass aus 
früheren  Kontakten auf/aus  anderen Seiten. z.B Gewinnspielseiten  die Anmeldedaten bereits vorgegeben 
sind. Ob das hier der Fall ist,   kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## wernersen (14 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ich habe in meinem postfach mal geschaut im Spam Ordner,
mir ist da schon öfters aufgefallen das diese mail kommt.
Orginale Mail!



> _Sehr geehrte/r NutzerIn,
> 
> Ihre kostenlosen Zugangsdaten, zu unserem geschützten Mitgliederbereich,
> sind freigeschaltet worden und stehen Ihnen jetzt zur Verfügung:
> ...


das ist wiederum die firma!
also werden die email adressen aus dem netzt geholt!
eventuell bei der passenden HP die passende adresse! 
oder sogar über web.de in dem fall.

auf jedenfall können die einem nichts, eventuell per mail antoworten 
das ihr nichts zahlt und ihr es nicht wünscht weiter zu belästigt zu werden.
anderseits schaltet ihr den anwalt, die kosten dazu wird alles denen zu lasten gelegt.
da die firma ja schon bekannt ist mit ihren [ edit]  absichten usw.
das sollte dann wohl reichen.


----------



## Unclesam (15 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,
ich bin auch so einer, der von dieser "Gemeinschaft" Briefe erhält. Ich hatte mich nun 2 Monate nicht mehr um diese Mahnungen gekümmert und habe heute im Briefkasten den Inkassoauftrag von der I.D.S erhalten.

Meine einzige Frage wäre, wenn diese Leute weiterhin vorgehen und einen gerichtlichen Bescheid schicken, weiss ich zwar dass ich Einspruch erheben muss, aber gibt es dabei einen Eintrag im Register?.
Also sozusagen einen Schufa-Eintrag?
Hier in der Schweiz ist es eben ein Eintrag im Betreibugsauszug. Auch wenn der Antrag auf Betreibung Rechtswidrig ist, bleibt dieser Eintrag solange bestehen, bis ihn der Antragssteller wieder zurückzieht. Und das wäre ja bei diesen Leuten sicher nicht der Fall.

Kann mir da jemand Auskunft geben?

Gruss
Unclesam


----------



## samjaneway (15 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@unclesam

Genau das gleiche Schreiben habe ich heute auch bekommen. Ich werd auch jetzt nichts zahlen. Aber langsam wird mir klar, wofür die das ganze Geld brauchen, für die vielen Briefmarken :-D

Aber mal eine Frage an die anderen Betroffenen, wie lange geht sowas noch weiter? Nicht das es mich stört, mal Post zu bekommen, aber es würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



samjaneway schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage an die anderen Betroffenen, wie lange geht sowas noch weiter?


Läßt sich nicht vorhersagen aber ein möglicher Mahnablauf


----------



## samjaneway (15 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Merci.

Jetzt weiß ich das mein kleiner Briefkasten einmal im Monat vermutlich ein Briefchen zu futtern bekommt. Naja wenigstens was. Ich amüsier mich nur noch drüber.


----------



## wolpe (15 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich habe nun meine erste Mahnung erhalten, die natürlich den gleichen Wortlaut hat wie die anderen ersten Mahnungen, die hier schon zitiert wurden. 

Ich habe der Firma heute ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein zukommen lassen, dass ich nach der Vorlage der Verbraucherzentrale verfasst habe (siehe Link weiter oben). Damit hat man sich für den Ernstfall glaube ich rechtlich ganz gut abgesichert.


----------



## wendy.k (15 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo erstmal an alle!

Ich bekomme seit einiger Zeit auch Zahlungsaufforderungen per Email von MegaDownloads.de!
Heute Sogar schon eine Mahnung € 96,- plus Mahngebühr von €4,50 von Validea.

Zur Vorgeschichte muss ich wohl zugeben das sich mein Sohn "13 Jahre" ohne mein Wissen mit meinen Daten auf der Seite angemeldet hat. Jedoch war ihm nicht bewusst das er dort ein Abo abgeschlossen hat. 
Er hat über Goggle ein Kostenloses Shareware Programm "Azureus" zum Downloaden gesucht und in der Eile einfach die Geschäftsbedingungen dieser Seite nicht gelesen, wie ich es auch so oft nicht mache weil die alle so ellen lang sind (Werde ich aber in Zukunft machen).  Er ist davon ausgegangen das der Dienst kostenlos ist, schon gar nicht das er ein 24 monats Abo abschliesst.

Da mein Email Konto auch bei jedem Abrufen der Email fast platz vor Spam Mails, lösche ich direkt alle Mails deren Absender ich nicht kenne.

Irgentwann habe ich eine von deren Emails dann doch gelesen und erst gedacht das dort wieder einer abzocken möchte. Mein Sohn hat mir dann aber gebeichtet was er getan hat. 

Ich habe dennen jetzt schon mehrfach die Situation geschildert aber die bestehen auf Ihre Forderung! Haben mir sogar ein PDF Dokument von deren Anwalt zugeschickt aus der hervorgeht das deren Seite absolut rechtsssicher ist und die einen Rechtsstreit gelassen gegenüber stehen.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie ich mich verhalten soll? Ich finde das schon Extrem Scheiße das man für den Download von kostenlosen Programmen Geld verlangt und dann noch in dieser Höhe.

Gruß Wendy


----------



## BenTigger (16 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

mal http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=131430&postcount=2 ansehen. 
Vor allem den Absatz mit 
*Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?*


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



wendy.k schrieb:


> Ich habe dennen jetzt schon mehrfach die Situation geschildert aber die bestehen auf Ihre Forderung! Haben mir sogar ein PDF Dokument von deren Anwalt zugeschickt aus der hervorgeht das deren Seite absolut rechtsssicher ist und die einen Rechtsstreit gelassen gegenüber stehen.


Dieses "Schreiben des Anwaltes" würde mich schon mal interessieren! 


wendy.k schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie ich mich verhalten soll? Ich finde das schon Extrem Scheiße das man für den Download von kostenlosen Programmen Geld verlangt und dann noch in dieser Höhe.


Dieses "Unternehmen" und dessen Hauptverantwortliche sind dafür bekannt, dass man bereits seit Jahren auf diese Art und Weise Einkünfte erzielen möchte.
Und je öfter man mit denen korrespondiert, desto dreister wird haltlos gedroht.

Zur Beruhigung:
Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090
(insbesonders das: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iqVVUx9ygqw&feature=PlayList&p=879C6ACF7AFB6090&index=1 )

3) Thread lesen 

4) entspannen


----------



## Dark Angel (17 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Leute,
mir geht es auch so bekam von mega-download ne e-mail mit der bedankung, dass ich mich bei Ihenen angemeldet hätte! habe dann zurückgeschrieben, das ich nichts davon weiß. Bekam dann meine IP-Adresse zu gesandt, mit der antwort ich hätte mich darüber angemeldet! hab denen dann mitgeteilt, dass ich es nicht war und diese rechnung nicht zahlen werde! Bekam dann zahlreiche rechnungen und Mahnung erst per e-mail und dann per post! bis nun die Rechung einer Inkassofirma kam, welche sich auf inzwischen 150 Euro bezieht! 
Weis nicht was ich jetzt machen soll! bitte um hilfe oder ratschläge, was ich machen soll!
Da ich inzwischen doch langsam angst bekomme, dass ich einen Schufa eintrag bekomme oder sogar noch schlimmer und irgendwann dem nächst der Gerichtsvollzieher vor meiner Tür steht!

Dankke schon mal im vorraus
Dank Angel


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Dark Angel schrieb:


> Weis nicht was ich jetzt machen soll! bitte um hilfe oder ratschläge, was ich machen soll!
> Da ich inzwischen doch langsam angst bekomme, dass ich einen Schufa eintrag bekomme oder sogar noch schlimmer und irgendwann dem nächst der Gerichtsvollzieher vor meiner Tür steht!


1) mit dem Zittern aufhören, meine Tastatur und Bildschirm wackeln schon davon

2) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

3) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

4) Thread lesen 

5) entspannen


----------



## tosch (17 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo zusammen!

Zuerst bekam ich Zugangsdaten per Mail. Allerdings war ich nie auf [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse], ich heisse auch anders und die Adresse war auch falsch! Den Login habe ich nie genutzt. Hab das als Spam einsortiert und ignoriert. Zwei Wochen später kam eine Rechnung per Mail. Normalerweise widerspricht man ja schriftlich bei solchen Zahlungsaufforderungen und damit liegt die Beweislast erstmal bei Mega-Downloads. Problem: Hätte ich widersprochen, dann hätten die meine Adresse und meinen Namen gehabt. Ausserdem war in der Belehrung eine IP angegeben die nach meinen Recherchen zu einem privaten DSL-Anschluss bei Alice/Hanse-Net führt. So ein Unsinn, ich habe einen anderen Provider! Also ignoriert! Wieder zwei Wochen später kam die erste Mahnung per Mail. Wieder ignoriert und nun seit zwei Monaten nichts mehr von denen gehört.

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder hat hier jemand meine Mail-Adresse misbraucht oder Mega-Downloads [.......]

_URL deaktiviert und problematische, nicht beweisbare Vermutung editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## pranaattempo (17 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo

mich hat es heute mit dieser firma erwischt.

ich bekam die rechnung, nach der frist von 14 tagen.

telefonisch wurde mir mitgeteilt, daß es sich um einen 2 jahres vertrag handelt.

eure erfahrung:

was muß ich jetzt als erstes machen.

gruß

michael


----------



## pranaattempo (17 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



mp5k schrieb:


> _[Vollztat entfernt. (bh)_


servus

könntest du dich mal melden

ich hab das gleiche problerm.

0173 [...]

wäre echt supi

michael

_[Persönliche Rufnummer zum eigenen Schutz unkenntlich gemacht. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (17 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



pranaattempo schrieb:


> ich hab das gleiche problerm.


Hier wird seit über zwei Jahren genau ein Problem beschrieben, und diese immer gleiche Problem hat genau eine Lösung.


----------



## volpal (18 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

So, habe nun Heute nach den vielen Mails, Rechnungen, Mahnungen usw. ein weiteres Schreiben von ids Inkasso bekommen.

Da ich nun wissen wollte, wann die denn endlich "zu Potte" kommen und mal das Geld eintreiben wollen, habe ich dort mal angerufen.

Zum einen kam man da kaum durch - den Grund kann sich ja vermutlich jeder hier denken:-D

Als ich dann endlich mal durchkam fragt ich als erstes, warum sich ein Deutsches Inkassobüro für die dubiosen und [...] Geschäfte einer Firma aus Dubai stark macht und deren Forderungen eintreibt, ob man es so nötig hätte damit Geld zu verdienen und man nichts anderes zu tun hätte.....

Die Frau meinte nur, daß es ja kein Einzelfall sei und die damit ihr Geld verdienen würden...........

Na ja - immerhin weiß ich jetzt, warum sich eine Deutsche Firma dafür hergibt !!

Jedenfalls fragte ich nach, wie lange es denn nun dauert, bis endlich ein Mahnbescheid oder sonstiges kommt oder wie viele Mahnungen und Schreiben ich noch zu erwarten hätte.

Die Frau meinte nur, daß ich eine 2. Mahnung bekomme und dann eine Dritte. 
Und da ich mir dann eh schon einen Rechtsanwalt genommen hätte (weiß nicht warum die das meint ???) würde dieser dann Post von deren Rechtsanwalt bekommen ??????????????
Worfür beauftragen die nen Rechtsanwalt ?????
Na ja - auf jeden Fall meinte die dann noch, daß nach der Dritten Mahnung dann wohl ein Mahnbescheid kommt.


Ich habe dann mal gefragt, ob Sie denn einen unterschriebenen Vertrag hätte für mich oder sonst irgendwas, was darauf hindeutet, daß ICH derjenige bin, der diesen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben soll, woraufhin sie nur auf meine IP-Adresse verwies und das ich mich mit dieser irgendwann im Dezember dort eingewählt hätte.
Die Begründung mit Minderjährigen usw. tat sie mit der Bemerkung ab, daß ich dann ja die Aufsichtspflicht verletzt hätte und sie keine Lust hätte sich weiter mit mir zu unterhalten. 

Wenn ich nicht zahlen will - soll ich das nicht machen - aber die Post würde weiter kommen.................

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



volpal schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht zahlen will - soll ich das nicht machen - aber die Post würde weiter kommen.................


Nun ja, einen großen Papierkorb hast du ja sicher :-D

Aber Spaß beiseite - heb alles, was von denen kommt, mal auf. Wer weiß, wofür das mal benötigt wird...


----------



## wendy.k (18 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Dieses "Schreiben des Anwaltes" würde mich schon mal interessieren!




:tach:Hallo, würde ich gerne machen aber 

wie kann man hier ein PDF Datei einfügen?

Gruß Wendy


----------



## Funny (18 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich grüße euch alle zusammen.
Auch ich wurde vor 2 Tagen von dieser Dubiosen Firma erfasst.:wall:
Ich war auch zuerst erschrocken, weil ich gleich eine Mahnung bekommen habe, obwohl ich nicht auf dieser Seite war! soll ich 94€ zahlen. Ich wollte schon das Geld überweisen, bis ich dann auf dieses Geile Forum gestoßen bin.
Ich werde nicht zahlen, auf jeden fall können die lange warten, ich werde mich noch nicht einmal bei denen melden mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.
Alle die ihr betroffen seid, wir werden das Kind schon schaukeln.
Haltet durch, zusammen sind wir stark....
Macht weiter so....
Habt einen schönen Tag


----------



## volpal (18 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Funny schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon das Geld überweisen, bis ich dann auf dieses Geile Forum gestoßen bin.



Und wenn Du das Forum hier nicht gefunden hättest, dann hättest Du einfach so bezahlt - obwohl du nie auf der Seite gewesen bist ??

Dann kann man dir ja schnell das geld aus der tasche ziehen.

Schick mir mal deine Adresse, dann schick ich dir auch ne mahnung.
Da du über mich nix im internet findest würdest du ja dann direkt bezahlen - wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Dark Angel (18 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi Leute, 
hab das gleiche problem bin nur schon bei der Inkassofirma! Habe oben auch um Rat gefragt und von Captian Picard super Tipps / Hilfen bekommen  kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!!! :sun:
werde jetzt auch mal schauen wie es weiter geht und alles schön im Mega-Download ordner abheften! :-D
Werd euch auf dem laufenden halten, wenn es was neues von denen gibt!

Ah, noch einen rießen großen DANK an Captain Picard!


----------



## outlaw666 (19 März 2008)

*Mega Downloads muß ich zahlen???*

*Hallo bitte helft mir !!!*

ich habe eine Programm gesucht und bin über Googel leider an mega-downloads.net geraten und soll jetzt 96 .- Euro zahlen:wall::wall::wall:

die 14 Tage wiederspruchsfrist ist natürlich vorbei, am 17.03.08 kam eine E-Mail von denen mir Anlage der Rechnung, ich sofort da angerufen man sagte mir das ich kündigen kann aber erst vor balauf von 24 monaten:wall: das heist zweimal 96.- Euro toll nicht?
Darauf hin habe ich denen meine kündigung per Mail geschikt siehe: 



> Kündigung des Abonnement/Vertrag M ......
> 
> Hiermit möchte ich ...... den mit Ihnen am 01.03.2008 abgeschlossenden Abonnementvertrag mit sofortiger Wirkung kündigen  !         Vertrags/Rechnungsnummer:  M ......
> E-Mail : .......



Deren Anwort war:


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Sie hätten flexibel innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach der Anmeldung kündigen können. Da Sie jedoch keinen Anspruch von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht gemacht haben, wurde Ihr Vertrag wie in der per Email übermittelten Widerrufsbelehrung erläutert, auf ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement im Wert von 96,00 Euro / Jahr verlängert. Die Mindestvertragslaufzeit bei Mega-Downloads.net beträgt 24 Monate.
> 
> ...



Meine Anwort:


> Sagen sie mal verstehen sie kein Deutsch oder wollen sie mich nicht verstehen !
> Lt. Ihre Mitarbeiterin Frau F..... sollte ich so die Kündigung schreiben!!!
> Also nochmal tragen sie meine Kündigung die Gestern bekommen haben in Ihr System ein und senden sie mir ein bestätigung.


*Bitte sagt mir was kann passieren Mahnungen,Drohungen,Inkasso??? wenn ich nicht zahle und auch nicht mehr darauf reagiere die haben ja meine Adresse und IP-Adr.   bitte um was was ich tun soll.
Vielen Dank im voraus*


----------



## rolf76 (19 März 2008)

*AW: Mega Downloads muß ich zahlen???*



outlaw666 schrieb:


> was kann passieren Mahnungen,Drohungen,Inkasso???



Damit ist immer zu rechnen, wenn man Rechnungen nicht bezahlt.



outlaw666 schrieb:


> bitte um was was ich tun soll.



Wenn Du Dir selbst helfen möchtest, dann lies mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
oder schau mal hier
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Wenn Du Beratung wünschst, solltest Du zur Verbraucherzentrale oder zu einem Anwalt gehen.


----------



## caoscrew (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo!
Ne Zeit lang war das doch echt still um unsere über alles geliebte Firma MegaDownloads! Doch gestern hatte ich mein ersten Brief im Briefkasten! War noch echt relativ freundich: Eine Zahlungserinerung, mit beigefügtem Überweisungsträger. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wielange es dauert bis ich vom Inkassobüro etwas höre! Muss ja sagen die sind echt Hartnäckig!:sun:


----------



## sonyvaio (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hey leute, helft mir btte ich habe heute per post einen brieg von megadownloads.n*t erhalten. Es ist die Letzte Mahnung bevor sie es an das Inkassobüro von ihnen übergeben, ich soll eine Rechunung von 100.50 Euro Zahlen. Wenn ich des nicht tun werde wird die Rechnung noch höher wgen dem Gericht und son schrott. Was soll ich tun????? Meine Eltern flippen schon halber aus


----------



## jupp11 (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

auch wenn  es schon zigmal gepostet wurde, hier als Sonderservice *nur für dich *
(alle andern wegsehen, aber der Hinweis  ist ja überflüssig, der nächste mit "was soll ich tun" kommt ja sowieso )

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen


----------



## sonyvaio (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ok danke für die hilfe meine eltern sagen schon ich sol en ferienjob amchen.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



sonyvaio schrieb:


> meine eltern sagen schon ich sol en ferienjob amchen.


Kann aber  nie schaden, als Erfahrung und  für den Geldbeutel (den eigenen, 
nicht den der Nutzlosanbieter  )


----------



## sonyvaio (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ja ich weiß. ich hab aber bissle angst wehen dem gericht und so ich lese grad die seite mit den erklärungen durch:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



sonyvaio schrieb:


> ich hab aber bissle angst wehen dem gericht und so


hör bitte auf zu zittern, mein Bildschirm wackelt schon :roll:

vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher und  davor hast 
du ja wohl auch keine Angst, wenn du nicht gerade bei Gewitter über ein offenes
 Feld rennst


----------



## sonyvaio (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hey, mein dad sagt ich sol zur rechtsanwältin gehen haltet ihr es für eine gute idee? sie soll für mich einen brief an die firma mega....... schciken was haltet ihr davon????? 

gruß tommy


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



sonyvaio schrieb:


> hey, mein dad sagt ich sol zur rechtsanwältin gehen haltet ihr es für eine gute idee?


Verkehrt ist es nicht, aber wozu? Wenn schon unbedingt hochoffiziell, eine Verbraucherberatung macht es bedeutend billiger.


----------



## sonyvaio (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ich habs net ganz verstanden aber egal mein dad meint die sache währe dann schneller vom tisch. es kann nichts kosten da wir versichert sind.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



sonyvaio schrieb:


> aber egal mein dad meint


Mach das so wie dein dad meint, Väter wissen grundsätzlich alles besser


----------



## Faahbien (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Vielleicht möchte sich ja auch mal jemand bei der Firma bewerben - wird höchstwahrscheinlich :abgelehnt: 

...neue und vorallem sprachgewandte Mitarbeiter können die durchaus gebrauchen... wenn das schon bei der Mitarbeitersuche losgeht....



> Durchsetzungsvermögen und Sprachgewandtheit vom Vorteil



Aber mal ehrlich, lasst euch nicht einschüchtern von denen!


----------



## naruto4067 (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo ich habe auch so ein problem mit megadownload.net.
Ich bin 13 (damals 12).
Meine Eltern müssen auch 96 EUR bezahlen aber:
ICH HABE MICH ÜBERHAUPT NICHT ANGEMELDET!!!
Als ich bei de anmeldung gesehen habe, das es kostenpflichtig ist, habe ich die anmeldung sofort abgebrochen!
Da meine Mutter im Gericht arbeitet, weiß sie das wir da nicht zahlen müssen!
Wir haben auch schon viele manungen bekommen.

Aber eine frage habe ich da noch:

Die haben zwei Rechnungen geschickt, eine an mich, und eine an meine mutter.
Woher haben die den namen meiner Mutter?
Und sie haben auch eine E-Mail an meine Mutter geschrieben obwohl ich gar keine andere E-Mail adresse angegeben habe (außer meine eigene) :-?:-?:-?


Meine Frage ist:

WOHER HABEN DIE DIE ADRESSE MEINER MUTTER (namen,e-mail adresse) ??
Obwohl ich mich nicht mal angemeldet habe???


----------



## Antiscammer (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

In der Tat bemerkenswert, dass sie so ausführlich unterrichtet sind. Aber doch nicht ungewöhnlich. Es gibt viele Erklärungsmöglichkeiten; vielleicht wurden die Daten eingekauft und stammen z.B. aus der früheren Teilnahme an irgendeinem Gewinnspiel o.a.
Trotzdem ändert das nichts an der Rechtslage.


----------



## naruto4067 (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Geschrieben von meiner mutter :-p

Ich arbeite ich bei der Justiz und habe bei einem Staatsanwalt im Falle meines Sohnes, der noch minderjährig ist, einen Rat eingeholt.
Bitte zunächst keine Strafanzeige stellen und auch nicht "dumm" auf irgendwelche Mahnungen antworten.
Der Staatsanwalt hat mir empfohlen: Entweder alles zu ignorieren!   oder
wenn eine schriftliche Mahnung ins Haus geflogen sein sollte, zunächst die Rechnung anfordern! Ohne Rechnung kein Geld!
Der weitere Weg wäre dann, aber nur, wenn ein minderjähriges Kind in diese Falle getappt ist:
Die betreffende Firma anschreiben und mitteilen: Ich/Wir haben unserem Kind ausdrücklich verboten im Internet was runterzuladen, / oder mein/unser Kind darf am Tag mal ne 1/2 Stunde ins Internet, aber nichts runterladen. Waren kurz einkaufen und er/sie hat trotzdem runtergeladen (schlimmstenfalls sogar erwähnen, dass das Kind ein Passwort geknackt hat). Es sollte aber nicht sein, dass von entsprechenden Personen ständig irgendetwas runtergeladen wird, weil dies in so einem Falle dann überprüft wird (wenn es zum Gericht geht) und nicht mehr glaubhaft ist!  "MEIN KIND DURFTE NICHT INS INTERNET  oder MEIN KIND DURFTE NICHTS RUNTERLADEN!!!!
Wir haben jetzt weiter noch nichts unternommern, warten auf die nächste Mahnung oder sogar einen Mahnbescheid! Sollte dieser kommen, sofort Widerspruch einlegen. Für dieses Kreuz braucht man auch noch keinen Anwalt.
Ich werde mich noch mit diversen Richtern in Verbindung setzen und Euch auf jeden Fall über neue Erkenntnisse etc. unterrichten. Vielleicht setzt ja auch ein Richter mal was hier rein, denn die kennen sich etwas besser aus.


----------



## docfraiser (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo
ich habe seit einer Woche auch ein Problem mit dieser Firma. Habe letzte Woche auf einmal eine Rechnung über 96 Euro erhalten. Da hat es mich erst mal vom Stuhl gehauen. Konnte und kann mich nicht daran erinnern, jemals auf deren Seite gewesen zu sein. Hab dann zurückgeschrieben das ich gerne wissen möchte was ich denn damals runtergeladen haben soll.
Gestern kam dann die Antwort. Sie haben geschrieben das ich mich am 29.02.2008 unter meiner e-mail Adresse angemeldet habe und auch gleich einen FLV-Player runtergeladen habe.
Nun bin ich etwas verunsichert. Ich habe mal einen FLV-Player runtergeladen. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es bei denen war. Glaube eher nicht. Das komische ist aber auch, daß ich mich auf deren Seite überhaupt nicht einloggen kann. Er erkennt weder meine e-mail Adresse, noch meinen Benutzernamen (ist immer derselbe) noch mein Paßwort (auch fast immer dasselbe). 
Will ich daß sie mir das Paßwort zuschicken passiert nichts. Geb die e-mail Addy ein, aber irgendwie erkennt er sie nicht.

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht auf deren Mail reagiert. Was soll ich denn Eurer Meinung tun?? 

ganz liebe grüße
Elo


----------



## Kräuterhexe (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo an Alle,

heute kam der Brief "Mahnung vor Übergabe an Inkassobüro", an meinen Sohn, der ist 14 Jahre. Gehe sonst nicht an seine Post, habe mir aber schon sowas gedacht bei dem Absender und Misjö befindet sich in Ferien.

Nach Lesen und einer kurzen Telefonbefragung, ob er sich daran erinnert (er erinnert sich nicht!) hab ich dann in seinen E-Mails auch die Rechnung und Zahlungserinnerung gefunden. Gutes Kind, er hatte sie nicht aufgemacht, Mama hat's verboten, den Absender kennen wir nicht .

In der Erinnerung haben sie noch erwähnt, dass er sich mit Geburtsdatum 1989 angemeldet haben soll und ihm mit einer Anzeige wegen Betruges gedroht.

Da ich gute Nerven habe, konnte ich ihn erstmal beruhigen, hab gegooglet und euer Forum gefunden. Hat lange gedauert aber ich bin durch mit Lesen und ihr habt mir nur bestätigt, dass ich mit meinem Bauchgefühl richtig lag.

Einige Briefe, die ihr zurück geschrieben habt sind sehr amüsant, aber wir werden jetzt ganz gelassen dem Schreiben vom Gericht (an das ich nicht glaube) entgegensehen und das Inkassoschreiben, dass ja wohl davor erst noch kommt lochen, abheften und ignorieren!

Bei dem Schreiben vom Gericht werde ich Widerspruch einlegen, falls es kommt und erst bei der Mitteilung des Gerichtstermins meine Rechtschutzversicherung in Anspruch nehmen. Bis dahin kümmere ich mich um wichtigere Dinge.

Lieben Gruß an Alle
von der Kräuterhexe


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Kräuterhexe schrieb:


> Bei dem Schreiben vom Gericht werde ich Widerspruch einlegen, falls es kommt


Da wirst du wohl ewig warten dürfen...


Kräuterhexe schrieb:


> und erst bei der Mitteilung des Gerichtstermins meine Rechtschutzversicherung in Anspruch nehmen.


Ist auch vollkommen ausreichend - denn erfahrungsgemäß wird es nicht soweit kommen. Nur die Drohungen werden immer heftiger.


Kräuterhexe schrieb:


> Bis dahin kümmere ich mich um wichtigere Dinge.


Diese Empfehlung würde ich dir auch geben.


----------



## Kräuterhexe (19 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ist auch vollkommen ausreichend - denn erfahrungsgemäß wird es nicht soweit kommen. Nur die Drohungen werden immer heftiger.



Die sollen drohen so lange sie wollen, da bin ich ziemlich dickhäutig :sun:


----------



## volpal (20 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Kräuterhexe schrieb:


> Die sollen drohen so lange sie wollen, da bin ich ziemlich dickhäutig :sun:


ich habe eigentlich keine Befürchtung, daß die mir was schicken - nur auf der anderen Seite:
Wenn die das tatsächlich mal durchziehen sollten und gehen vor Gericht, dann muß ich ja wohl oder übel einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten.

Da ich diesen normalerweise NIE brauche, habe ich seinerzeit zwar ne Rechtschutzversicherung abgeschlossen, dieser wird aber erst ab einer bestimmten Summe von der Versicherung bezahlt bzw. da ist ne Art Selbstbeteiligung dabei.

Wenn ich die zahlen müsste, bin ich genau so hoch wie die Rechnung jetzt ist.

Da hoffe ich mal ganz stark, daß es tatsächlich gar nich so weit kommen wird.....


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



volpal schrieb:


> Wenn die das tatsächlich mal durchziehen sollten und gehen vor Gericht, dann muß ich ja wohl oder übel einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten....


du wärst der zweite bei hundertausenden Betroffenen die auf Nutzlosseiten reingefallen sind (abgesehn davon, dass erst mal  ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid üblich ist und den verschicken die auch schon so gut wie nie)
Wir kämen  dann auch  alle zum Prozess, denn  das Spektakel ließen  wir uns   nicht entgehen, wie
  Nutzlosanbieter vor Gericht ihre Forderungen begründen würden.
Die Chance vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden, als die Knaben im Gerichtsaal zu erleben ist bedeutend größer...

PS: Der Prozess damals hat übrigens  mit einer  Ohrfeige für den Anbieter geendet


----------



## Funny (20 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



volpal schrieb:


> Und wenn Du das Forum hier nicht gefunden hättest, dann hättest Du einfach so bezahlt - obwohl du nie auf der Seite gewesen bist ??
> 
> Dann kann man dir ja schnell das geld aus der tasche ziehen.
> 
> ...




Jo, so gutgläubig bin ich. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Tommy33 (20 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Also dann will ich auch mal was dazu schreiben.
Habe vor ca. 1 Woche auch eine Rechnung von mega-downloads.net bekommen per Mail. Habe auf diese Mail überhaupt nicht reagiert d.h. ab in den Müll. Heute bekomme ich eine Mahnung mit den gleichen sätzen wie alle anderen hier.Hatte aber noch nicht geguckt was es damit auf sich hat.Ich habe mich dort tatsächlich angemeldet und auch was runtergeladen,aber ohne gemerkt zu haben das ich damit ein ABo abgeschlossen habe.Also habe ich dort mal angerufen. Der Sachbearbeiter war die reinste Pflaume wollte überhaupt nicht mit sich reden lassen. Er meinte nur das man an dem Vorgang nichts machen könnte und das das Geld bezahlt werden sollte.

Ich habe bei der Anmeldung aber nicht meinen richtigen Namen und Adresse angegeben was ich dem Sachbearbeiter auch sagte. Es müsse sich um ein Irtum handeln. Er bezog sich aber darauf das meine E-Mail interlegt wäre mit der IP Adresse,also könnte es nur von mir gekommen sein.

So jetzt meine Frage: 
In der Rechnung die heute per Mail gekommen ist, da steht eine IP drin.Können die Wirklich die IP Adresse zurück verfolgen oder ist das alles nur Quatsch ??
Meine richtige Adresse haben sie nicht und werden sie auch nicht bekommen.
Dürfen oder können die eine IP Adresse zurück verfolgen ??

Soll ich mich mit denen zanken per Mail oder lieber die Schnauze halten ??


Gruß Tommy


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Tommy33 schrieb:


> Dürfen oder können die eine IP Adresse zurück verfolgen ??y


http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/

im übrigen ist alles schon  zigmal durchgekaut, nimm dir  mal die Zeit den Thread zu lesen


----------



## Tommy33 (20 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Captain Picard,

hab schon fast alles gelesen. Bin mal wieder schneller im schreiben als im lesen.


Aber Danke für die Links

Gruß Tommy


----------



## outlaw666 (21 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

*Hallo an alle mega-downloads Fans *:

ich gehörte vor ein paar Tagen auch zu den nervlich fertigen Menschen die mit zittrigen Händen vor dem PC saßen, (Oh Gott was soll ich jetzt tun) Ich habe von diesen [ edit] eine Rechnung erhalten 96 .- Euro wall::wall::wall:
Aber dank Computerbetrug.de und euren Tips:-p noch mal vielen Dank!!!!

Geht es mir viel, viel besser  :-p:
Weil!!!mir nichts passieren kann und andere user auch nicht die auf derren ach so tollen Seite waren.

*Auf jeden Fall last euch nicht einschüchtern, es werden per E-Mail : Mahnungen,Drohungen kommen na und, gleich löschen darauf sich ein Kopf machen und darauf Antworten ist so sinnlos wie ein offenes Bein.*
siehe:*http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1fNyMnRdMek&feature=related
*
*Also Anschauen und keine Angst mehr haben:*
Ach ja für alle die, das was ich geschrieben habe gelesen haben verlange ich jetzt 666 .- Euro :scherzkeks:


----------



## zottomonster (21 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo, Leute,

ich bin wahrscheinlich einer der wenigen Trottel, die wirklich gezahlt haben, zwar unter Vorbehalt, aber die Geier haben meine Kohle gekriegt.
Davor war der übliche Ablauf, Rechnung, Widerspruch von mir, Androhung von Mahnungen etc.
Meine Frage ist: Ist die Zahlung als Einverständnis zu sehen, trotz Zusatz "unter Vorbehalt", d.h., hab ich schlechte Karten im nächsten Jahr, wenn die die zweite Rate holen wollen?
Oder würde das genauso laufen wie hier im Forum x-mal beschrieben (hätte mal vorher lesen sollen, aber so jammern wahrscheinlich alle Trottel wie ich rum, wenns zu spät ist), also Drohungen ohne Ende, aber irgendwann ist Ruhe?


----------



## alfi09 (21 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich hab jetzt eine Mahnung vom Inkasso IDS bekommen, werde ich ignorieren... bin gespannt was noch kommt?

oder sollte ich mich da mal melden?

grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



zottomonster schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist: Ist die Zahlung als Einverständnis zu sehen, trotz Zusatz "unter Vorbehalt", d.h., hab ich schlechte Karten im nächsten Jahr, wenn die die zweite Rate holen wollen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## Tommy33 (21 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Das ist ja geil selbst an Feiertagen senden die Ihre Mahnungen raus.Habe gerade die nächste bekommen.

Auszug:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie, dass es sich um keinen Irrtum handelt, da wir Ihnen
> ...


Ps. Wieviel Mitarbeiter haben die Eigentlich ?? Immer andere Namen.
     Die armen Säcke müssen arbeiten. So ein Sch.....

Gruß Tommy


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Tommy33 schrieb:


> Ps. Wieviel Mitarbeiter haben die Eigentlich ??


Vermutlich sehr  wenige, oder glaubst du ernsthaft,  dass da Menschen  sitzen die den Müll rausschicken? 
Das sind Autoresponderprogramme. Deswegen macht ja auch die Korrespondenz mit denen  so wenig Sinn.
Mir wär das zu blöd mich mit einem Programm zu unterhalten


----------



## Tommy33 (21 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ja aber am telefon ist immer einer hab da mal angerufen und ein wenig diskutiert mit dem. Das ist sooooo lustig. Mußte mal machen haben einen 
schönen Dialekt.
Ich habe ihm gesagt er und sein haufen wären Armleuchter,er konnte aber nichts damit anfangen.
Also erklärte ich ihm einen Armleuchter.


----------



## dvill (21 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Tommy33 schrieb:


> ja aber am telefon ist immer einer hab da mal angerufen und ein wenig diskutiert mit dem.


Man darf mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass das Callcenter eine Goldgrube der Inkassotreibjagd auf Rechtsunsichere ist. Wer dort anruft, zahlt noch selbst die Telefongebühren dafür, dass man ihn so richtig in Ängste versetzt, denen man nur durch erpresste Zahlung zu entkommen glaubt.


----------



## Tytus007 (22 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ist die Megadownload.net  in Österreich überhaupt als eine Firma registriert?
Normalerweise muss bei Impressum, die Adresse und vor allem die Registernummer und Registergericht angegeben werden.
das ist vorgeschrieben. Sind das eine Alpenrepublik oder eine Bananenrepublik? ))
Vielleicht lassen wir uns drohen von einer gar nicht existierte Firma!?

Ich schreibe erst eine Beschwerde an die Österreichische Verbraucherzentralle:



> ÖSTERREICH
> 
> EUROPÄISCHES VERBRAUCHERZENTRUM
> Mariahilfer Str. 81
> ...



[........] SICH NICHT EINSCHÜCHTERN LASSEN!
Gruß,
Tytus

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Rincewind (22 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi!

Ich hab vor 2 Tagen auch ne Mail von Megadownloads bekommen. in der sie sagen, ich habe mich angemeldet, hätte meine Daten eingegeben, auch ne E-Mail bekommen, in der ich den Aktivierungslinkt angeklickt hätte. Ich kann mich da aber nicht dran erinnern. Auch in meinem Postfach hab ich diese Mail nicht gesehen (ich lösche selten mails).
Die 100 Eur wollen sie trotzdem. Ich hab denen schon eine E-Mail geschickt, das ich micht dran erinnern kann, und mir von denen auch nie etwas runtergelden habe. 

Was soll ich jetzt machen. Ich habe das Geld nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (22 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Rincewind schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt machen.



1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen


----------



## imposer (22 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich habe eine [.......] entdeckt und die wahre Addresse.
Auf der Seite heisst es:

Medieninhaber:
Blue Byte FZE
RAK Free Trade Zone,
Business Center #1
10 559 Ras al-Khaimah, UAE

Postanschrift / Europe Service:
Blue Byte FZE
Postfach 82
1121 Wien
Österreich
[.......]

_Whois-Daten und von hier aus nicht überprüfbare Behauptung aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt .MOD/BR_


----------



## Tytus007 (22 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net - was tun?*

Das Geschäftsmodel ist einfach:

1. An ca. 1000 Personen pro Tag eine Rechnung für 96,00 Euro schicken, egal ob  berechtigt oder nicht (99,999%- nicht berechtigt!)
Schön, freundlich formulieren, damit ein Eindruck entsteht, es handelt sich um einen seriösen Anbieter. 
2. Das ergibt 30.000 Rechnungen/Monat für ca. 3 Millionen Euro.

3. Von den 30.000 betroffenen, werden sich ca. 10% einschüchtern lassen, das zeigt die Erfahrung. Das sind 3000 die ca 100 Euro im Monat bezahlen
Das sind 300.000 Euro  - DREI HUNDERT TAUSEND EURO PRO MONAT!

4. Das reicht für die Firma, von den übrigen 90%, lassen sich vielleicht später noch welche aus Angst einschüchtern....wenn nicht, egal, das Geld ist schon eingeflossen, von den ersten 10% eben!

Also, wer schon bezahlt hat, hat sich  nur von den Abzockerkonzept einschüchtern lassen und gehört zu den einkalkulierten 10%.
Zu dem Geschäftskonzept.
Die nicht bezahlt haben, können ruhig schlafen, passiert auch nix.
Eine Abzockerfirma, die ca. 27.000 Nichtzahler im Monat hat, wird KEINEN verklagen! 
Die Nichtzahler sind auch einkalkuliert, 300.000 Euro bei einem kleinem Aufwand (Call-center + Serienbriefe + Internetportal) ist schon ausreichend "Gewinn". Und weiter so, bis die Firma nicht gespert wird, eine "schwarze Liste" dauert auch Monate, bis die richtig wirkt.:scherzkeks:

Bleibt ruhig und gelassen und vergiss nicht:
Auch eine Inkassobüro oder ein Anwalt haben über Sie den gleichen Gewallt und Rechte wie ein Hund aus der Nachbarschaft, nix mehr!:wall:

Weiter werden die Abzocker auch nicht gehen, wozu auch?
Sie „verdienen“ das Geld mit den 10%, die sich schnell einschüchtern lassen, das ist alles.:-D

Sehen sie sich die Links oben vom jupp11 mit den Beiträgen auf Youtube 
von einem Anwalt der Euch aufkläret oder auch aus der AKTE-08 von SAT1 Hier:
[.....]

Keine Angst, nicht bezahlen, ruhig bleiben.:sun:

Gruß,
Tytus

_Link wegen urheberrechtlicher Unklarheiten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Kräuterhexe (22 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> du wärst der zweite bei hundertausenden Betroffenen die auf Nutzlosseiten reingefallen sind (abgesehn davon, dass erst mal  ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid üblich ist und den verschicken die auch schon so gut wie nie)
> Wir kämen  dann auch  alle zum Prozess, denn  das Spektakel ließen  wir uns   nicht entgehen, wie
> Nutzlosanbieter vor Gericht ihre Forderungen begründen würden.
> Die Chance vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden, als die Knaben im Gerichtsaal zu erleben ist bedeutend größer...
> ...



So sehe ich das auch und wenn ich hunderte von Kilometern dafür fahren müsste und einen Schwertransporter mieten für alle Ausdrucke von Betroffenen, ich wäre dabei, sofort!!!


----------



## volpal (22 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Na das wärs doch.
ALLE Betroffenen machen sich auf dem Weg zum ersten Gerichtstermin - wenn es die tolle Firma denn soweit kommen lässt:-D


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



volpal schrieb:


> ALLE Betroffenen machen sich auf dem Weg zum ersten Gerichtstermin - wenn es die tolle Firma denn soweit kommen lässt


Besonders gespannt wäre ich, ob der GF mit dem schönen arabischen Namen dann vor Gericht erscheinen würde :-D

Aber die Hoffnung auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren wird wohl leider vergebens sein


----------



## binja65 (22 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

also ich habe diese nette Firma auch kennengelernt. Habe mich da auch nie angemeldet oder etwas runtergeladen, kannte die Seite bisdahin garnicht. Bin wohl nur über einen Google-Link dort gelandet. Jedenfalls behaupten die, dass ich mit meiner Mail-Adresse (ist nur meine Zweitmailadresse, mit der ich mich nirgendwo anmelde) angemeldet sowie einen Player runtergeladen haben soll und dann vierzehn Tage später kam prompt eine Rechnung (Anmeldebestätigung wurde mir nie zugesandt, hebe solche Mails auf und habe unter dieser Mail-Adresse auch keinen Spamfilter, weil ich sie nie benutze (ist nur für den Messenger gedacht). Habe mir daraufhin die Seite erstmalig angeschaut (vorher nie gesehen). Habe denen ne Mail geschickt, nicht angemeldet usw.,die haben natürlich widersprochen. Ich fragte mich nur, wo die meine Adresse her haben. Meine angebliche IP, die die haben, ist völlig falsch. Jedenfalls kenne ich sowas schon von meinem Sohn, da hat eine Freundin von ihm seine Mail-Adresse als Freundschaftswerbung bei einer Lebensprognoseseite eingetragen. Er war aber nie auf dieser Seite. Wir haben denen das auch geschrieben und haben daraufhin mit allem Schriftverkehr eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht. Diese Anzeige haben wir denen gefaxt, wie sie es wollten und seitdem haben wir von denen nie wieder was gehört (is schon über ein Jahr her). Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal auch. Außerdem habe ich die Seite heute mal bei einer Firma (avira) angesprochen, deren kostenlose Software dort auch angeboten wird, ob die sich darum nicht auch mal kümmern wollen. Mal sehen, ob die was dazu sagen.


----------



## Stephan_OS (23 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich erspare euch mal den ganzen "mich hat es auch erwischt"-Quatsch. Meine Mail an die Truppe:



> _Sehr verirrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> sie haben mir am 25.02.08 eine unberechtigte Rechnung zu einem nicht abgeschlossenen Vertrag, am 05.03.08 eine Copy-&Paste-Antwort auf meinen Hinweis auf das Nichtbestehen eines Vertrages sowie am 06.03.08 eine Mahnung mit einem Zahlungsziel von 10 Tagen gesendet.
> 
> ...


----------



## SnuSnu (23 März 2008)

*Rechnung von Anwalt und Notar für Mega-Downloads.net*

Halle lieber User von Computerbetrug.de

Ich habe leider ein kleines Problem mit *mega-downloads.net* und würde gerne eure Meinung und Erfahrung zu dieser Seite hören.

Hier mal der Werdegang :

Ich habe mich auf mega-downloads.net angemeldet, ohne das ich gesehen habe das kosten auf mich zukommen könnten (damals stand es nicht breit und fett auf der Startseite)

hier mal ein Screen vom Anmeldebildschirm:

_ durch Attachment ersetzt, modaction _

Ich habe auch ein Programm, das es auch woanders kostenfrei gab bei mega-downloads.net runtergeladen.
Leider habe ich übersehen das es recht klein neben dem Anmeldefeld steht das es was kosten wird. Der rest steht in der AGB.

Als dann unerwartet die Rechnung ankam, wies ich diese zurück, da ich von einem kostenfreiem Angebot ausging. Auf vielen Internetseiten fand ich Hilfe zu genau dieser Seite und befolgte diese.
Weitere Mahnung habe ich Ignoriert und dann war erstmal ein halbes Jahr ruhe und ich dachte es wäre erledigt gewesen. Da ich doch denke das solche Firmen kaum vor Gericht gehen.

Jetzt kam aber am 19.3.08 ein Brief von dem Rechtsanwalt und Notar G. L. und Rechtsanwalt H. ein Brief, ausgestellt am 20.02.08  wegen der Rechnung vom 28.08.07 in der folgendes Stand:



> Sie haben über das Internetportal [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] die Leistung unserer Mandantin in Anspruch genommen. Zum Nachweis des Vertragsschlusses wurden die IP_Adresse, das Einlogg-Datum und die weiteren Details gespeichert. Unsere Mandantin ist ihren Vertraglichen Verpflichtungen nachgekommen. Das fällige Entgelt wurde trotz der Mahnungen von ihnen nicht entrichtet. Als Verzugsschaden sind Mahnkosten (BGH VersR 74, 642), Inkassokosten (BGH 24.05.1964 VII 278/64) und Rechtsanwaltkosten (BGH 30, 156) erstattungsfähig. Wir fordern Sie hiermit letztmalig außergerichtlich auf, den sich aus der Forderungsaufstellung ergebenden Betrag bis spätestens zum
> *05.03.08​*auf das Konto ... zu überweisen...
> 
> _//Die Gesamtkosten von der Hauptforderung, den bisherigen Kosten, den Zinsen bis 05.03.08 und den RA-Gebühren kämen auf 172,14 Euro._
> ...



So, da mich das eigentlich noch kein bisschen Einschüchtert, bin ich mir der Rechtslage leieder nicht so bewusst, da auf der Anmeldeseite leider doch nebendrann steht das kosten auf mich zukommen, also nicht nur in den AGB oder wenn man runterscrollen muss, dafür aber recht klein. Und auf der Hauptseite stand auch nicht breit und fett das es was kostet. Leider habe ich davon kein Screenshot.
Auch habe ich die Mahnungen und meine Zurückweisung nichtmehr, da diese per e-mail erfolgt ist und ich dachte das alles erledigt sei.

Meine Frage an euch ist :

Wie ernst soll ich ein Schreiben von einem Notar nehmen ?
Wie sieht es rechtlich mit dieser dubiosen und bekannten Seite aus ?
Was kann ich machen, was soll ich zurückschreiben ?
Auch kam das Schreiben erst am 19.03 ist aber ausgestellt worden am 20.02.
Es kämen auch schon weitere Zinskosten auf mich zu.

Also welche möglichkeiten habe ich ? Soll ich es ignorieren ?
Bitte um eure Hilfe.

mfg Roman

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt und URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Ente (23 März 2008)

*AW: Rechnung von Anwalt und Notar für Mega-Downloads.net*

Hallo Roman

du bist mit deinem Problem nicht alleine.....:scherzkeks:
Eins vorweg.....keine Sorgen mehr machen.....:sun:
Es erging schon vielen vor dir so...und es wird noch viele nach dir erwischen....
[......]
Und jeglichen Kontakt abbrechen....auf keine Mails oder Briefe....bzw Mahnungen  antworten...
Folgenden Thread durchlesen.....und entspannt zurücklehnen.....

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=47602&highlight=mega

Gruss Ente

_Teil aus rechlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## katzenjens (23 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen

Und schon sind alle Sorgen verflogen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Stephan_OS (23 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@ SnuSnu:
Kleiner Nachteil ist bei dir scheinbar, dass die Bude deine reale Adresse hat und du deswegen nicht (wie ich) einfach den Spamfilter aktivieren kannst wenn du keine Lust mehr auf die Unterhaltung hast.

Zu befürchten hast du aber trotzdem nichts. Ob eine Forderung, Mahnung, Rechnung oder was auch immer von einer Privatperson, einem Unternehmen, einem Anwalt (dass er auch Notar ist spielt hier keine Rolle), oder von einem Inkassounternehmen kommt, kann dir völlig egal sein, macht nämlich keinen Unterschied. 

Ob HEUTE neben dem Anmeldefenster steht, dass das Angebot kostenpflichtig ist, ist auch egal. Um wirklich an dein Geld zu kommen, müsste die Firma beweisen, dass dies auch schon bei deiner Anmeldung der Fall war, und außerdem müsste noch ein Richter der Auffassung sein, dass dies bereits ausreicht, um Vertragsbestandteil zu werden. Letzteres ist nicht nur unwahrscheinlich, sondern fast ausgeschlossen.

Also lecker ignorieren, oder wenn du Spaß an Sarkasmus hast eine Antwort schreiben (dabei nur aufpassen, dass du mit keiner Silbe die Forderung anerkennst). 

Handeln musst du erst dann, wenn ein GERICHTLICHER Mahnbescheid kommen sollte (was nicht passieren wird). Dann musst du diesen zurückschicken und der Forderung widersprechen, und der Ball liegt wieder beim Gegner.


----------



## 3stracki (23 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,
mich hat es auch erwischt.
Über emule in Google die Adresse hieß emule.de.
Ich habe es direkt nach dem klick auf "Absenden" bemerkt, ""schei...."
Ich habe die Bestätigungs-mail erhalten, aber nicht darauf reagiert, d.h. nicht auf den Link geklickt etc.
Ich habe sofort eine Mail an die geschickt 



> An:
> Betreff: 	Fwd: Widerruf
> Datum: 	Sun, 23 Mar 2008 23:46:08 +0100
> 
> ...



Was meint Ihr, sollte ich noch einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten.
Meines Wissens kann ich von einen Vertrag so er zustande gekommen ist innerhalb 5Tagen zurücktreten.

Gruß

Jürgen

_Name entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## bwmbm (24 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich habe dasselbe Problem mit mega-downloads.net. Wollte mir ein kostenloses Programm runterladen und habe mich mit meinen richtigen Daten angemeldet. Dabei kann ich echt nicht sagen, wie die Anmeldeseite ausgesehen hat; ob da was von kostenpflichtig erwähnt wurde oder nicht. Ich meine nicht derartiges gesehen zu haben. Jedenfalls kam dann 16 Tage nach Anmeldung vollkommen unerwartet die Rechnung (alle dort angeführten angegebenen Daten sind korrekt). Zunächst wusste ich überhaupt nichts davon und wies die Rechnung zurück. Als Antwort erhielt ich:


> "Bitte beachten Sie, dass es sich um keinen Irrtum handelt, da wir Ihnen
> nach der Anmeldung Ihre Logindaten sowie die Auftragsbestätigung per
> E-Mail übermittelt haben. Diese war mit einem Link versehen, der auch
> angeklickt wurde.
> ...




Was ist davon zu halten? Ich kann mich nicht an eine solche Email erinnern. Gut möglich, dass ich eine erhielt und mich mit diesen Daten einloggte. Solche Emails, die zur Aktivierung kostenloser Foren dienen, lösche ich immer sofort.
Was ist davon zu halten? Gilt dies als bindend bzw. als Willenserklärung?

Natürlich hoffte ich die Zahlung zu umgehen und noch wusste ich nichts von derartigen Abofallen oder [....] und so versuchte ich es auf die nette Tour. Schließlich hielt ich die Email als von einem seriösen Unternehmen stammend - mit Telefonnummer angegeben und nicht nur mit "Ihr Support-Team" endend, sondern mit Namen, wie P. F.oder S. W..
 In einer weiteren Email gab ich zu ein kostenloses Programm runtergeladen zu haben und ich schilderte denen den Vorfall so wie oben. Außerdem sagte ich, dass der Fehler auf meiner Seite läge, da ich sorgfältiger hätte lesen sollen und bat quasi um Stornierung. Doch es war nichts zu machen.
Können die mich nun aufgrund derartiger Zugeständnisse irgendwie belangen?

Dann noch eine Frage: In dem Zustand, in dem sich die Internetseite 
mega-downloads.net momentan befindet (siehe Screenshot einer der Vorredner), also das der Preis rechts klein aber unterstrichen angegeben ist, reicht das aus, um solch ein Abo rechtmäßig zu machen?

Jedenfalls habe ich dann nach mega-download gegoogelt und ich stieß auf diese Seite. Darauf hin habe ich meine Nichtzustimmung mit dem sogenannten Vertrag zum Ausdruck gebracht und bin auch manchmal provokant geworden, wie z. B. "Bestellen Sie Ihrem Chef einen schönen Gruß aber ich werde nicht bezahlen, nur damit Sie sich in Dubai ein schönes Leben machen können. Weitere Mahnungen werde ich zu meiner Belustigung nutzen". Weiterhin habe ich beschlossen mich stur zu stellen und auf keine einzige Mahnung zu reagieren.

Frage: Ist dies angesichts dieser Situation (z. B. Willenserklärung durch anklicken eines Links in einer Email) angemessen?

für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


Liebe Grüße Bastian

_Namen gekürzt und Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Stephan_OS (24 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Das Geld für den Anwalt kannst du dir sparen.

Wäre es ein seriöses Unternehmen, hätte sich das ganze durch deinen Widerruf erledigt. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist aber, dass sie dir trotzdem Rechnung und Mahnungen schicken. Das würden sie aber auch, wenn du einen Anwalt nehmen würdest, wäre also rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## bwmbm (24 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Übrigens die youtube-videos und den Artikel, der oft als Hilfe angeboten wird kenne ich schon.
mfg Bastian


----------



## Wembley (24 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



bwmbm schrieb:


> Was ist davon zu halten? Ich kann mich nicht an eine solche Email erinnern. Gut möglich, dass ich eine erhielt und mich mit diesen Daten einloggte. Solche Emails, die zur Aktivierung kostenloser Foren dienen, lösche ich immer sofort.
> Was ist davon zu halten? Gilt dies als bindend bzw. als Willenserklärung?


Willenserklärung wofür? Für "Free Tibet"? Den Wunsch nach weniger Steuern?
Oder gar einen Vertragsabschluss? Da du ja schon richtigerweise die Anmeldung von Foren ansprichst: Welche "Willenserklärung" hast du denn angegeben, als du dich hier angemeldet hast? Eben.
Allgemein gesprochen musst du dir folgende Frage stellen: Hast du eine Willenserklärung zu einem *kostenpflichtigen Vertrag* gegeben? Warst du dir über die Kosten im Klaren? Nur darum geht es. 
Lies dir diesen Teil der schon legendären Rolf76-Postings durch. 
Erstens einmal geht er der Frage nach, wenn ein bindender Vertrag entsteht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430

Dann stellt er die Frage unter welchen Umständen man allgemein gesehen einen Vertrag anfechten kann.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131488#post131488

Das erklärt eigentlich alles.



> Dann noch eine Frage: In dem Zustand, in dem sich die Internetseite
> mega-downloads.net momentan befindet (siehe Screenshot einer der Vorredner), also das der Preis rechts klein aber unterstrichen angegeben ist, reicht das aus, um solch ein Abo rechtmäßig zu machen?


Würde ich so eine Seite machen, würde ich aus guten Gründen den Preis viel deutlicher darstellen. Die tun das aber nicht und haben auch ihre Gründe dafür. Als Konsequenz daraus scheuen die allerdings Gerichte wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Warum wohl?
Außerdem nicht vergessen: Internetseiten sind nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Nur weil Startseite X heute so aussieht, muss deswegen bei der Anmeldung die Startseite nicht so ausgesehen haben. Oder es kann ja auch sein, dass ein User nicht auf die offizielle Startseite geleitet wurde, sondern auf eine andere Unterseite. Wenn ich hier auf einen Heise-Artikel verlinke, dann landet man ja im Regelfall ja auch nicht auf der Startseite. (Ohne jetzt aber Heise in irgendeiner Form mit diesen Leuten in einen Topf werfen zu wollen).


----------



## volpal (24 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Wenn man als Firma eine Leistung an eine Privatperson erfüllt, dann muß die Rechnung mit der Umsatzsteuer des Landes gestellt werden. Für Österreich also 20%. Wenn jedoch an eine Firma, die die Umsatzsteuer selber abführt, also eine Innergemeinschaftliche Lieferung, dann kann die Rechnung Ohne Umsatzsteuer gestellt werden !!

Da die aber die Rechnungen wohl ausschließlich an Privatpersonen schicken, müßten die eigentlich die Umsatzsteuer abführen....


----------



## Pfalzmanni (24 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Mega-Downloads am 28.04.2007  schrieb:


> guten tag,
> 
> _ full quote, gekürzt modaction_ .


Ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung unberechtigter Weise bekommen und nachdem ich Ihre  Zeilen gelesen habe, denke ich, Sie machen es diesen [ edit]  zu leicht! Warum fordern Sie keine Sicherheitsmeldung von Ihren "Kunden" an?


----------



## Tytus007 (24 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi liebe Gemeinde,
Das ist eben so, dass Ihr Alle sich so vielen Gedanken machts über solche dubiöse Anbieter. 
Man braucht aber nicht! Es ist schade um Eure Zeit und Eure Nerven.
[.....]
Solche Anbieter sind schlicht und einfach NUR Angstmacher, nix mehr.
Egal, was Sie antworten, werden Sie nur zu einer Gruppe zugeordnet , z.B.:

-Nicht Zahler, keine Antwort
- Nicht Zahler, Antwort "Ich war das nicht"
_ nicht Zahler, Antwort - Ich war nicht bewusst, dass ich den Vertrag abschließe"
.....
Es sind nur maximum 5-6 Gruppen, zum welchen dies Anbieter die Nichtzahler zuordnen.
Dann kommen nur Serienbriefe, wo Ihre Namen und Daten reingeschrieben werden.
Leute, das sind keine persönlich an Sie gerichteten Schreiben!
Sehen freundlich und sachlich aus, im Prinzip dienen nur einem Zweck:
Euch einzuschüchtern, damit Ihr zahlt! Serienbriefe von einem Briefzentrum, im Durchschnitt werden von solchen Betreibern ca. 1000 Briefe/Tag versendet

Deren Forderungen sind 100%-tig unberechtigt! Aber einschüchtern lassen sich leider viele (ca. 10%) 100 Personen/Tag je 100 Euro = 10.000 Euro/Tag und das bringt schon Einnahmen im Fünfstelligen Bereich /Monat.

Das Geschäftskonzept ist schlicht und einfach "Angst einjagen", nix mehr.

Je mehr Ihr denen schreibt, desto sendet Ihr Signale - "Ich habe Angst, ich will mich währen"
Ihr werdet nur eine Gruppe zugeordnet, und bekommt gleiche Serienbriefe, wie andere, wirklich nix mehr.
Auf Eure Argumente warten schon vorbereitete Antworten (Vorlagen) um Euch noch mehr Angst einzujagen!
Lässt das sein. Nicht antworten, und auf jeden Fall nicht bezahlen!
Am besten diesen Thread von Anfang an lesen, dann sieht Ihr, wqas tatsächlicht läuft und dass Ihr keine Angst haben braucht.

Das hilft Euch:


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen

Gruß,
Tytus

_Satz aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## arcangel (24 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo miteinander,

heute wollte ich mir open office auf meinen Rechner ziehen und habe im Google den ersten Link angeklickt. Sofort erschien die bekannte open office-Site. Bitte um Registrierung. Als ich ebendiese abgeschickt hatte, machte es plopp und ich war bei MEGA-DOWNLOADS.
Die nennen sich jetzt SICHER-DOWNLOADEN.com.
In meinem Postfach war auch sofort die Mail mit Bestätigungslink, die ich leider löschen musste.
Ich habe dann gleich einen freundlichen Widerruf geschrieben und darum gebeten meine Daten zu löschen, da ich mich nicht bei mega-downloads registrieren wollte, sondern open office downloaden und das gibts auch ohne diesen Verein.

Vorsicht ist geboten!!

Die sind eiskalt und kommen schnell mit Inkasso, was Dich aber nur einschüchtern soll, genau wie Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Drohungen. 

Also dann, macht's gut
HaWe


----------



## MichiP (24 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Was mir bei dieser " Sicher-Downloaden " - Seite etwas sauer aufstösst, ist. 
wenn man auf dem Registrierungsformular z.B. die AGB aufrufen möchte, hat man sofort ein Häkchen in 
"Ich akzeptiere die AGB, den Datenschutz und wurde über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt." 
und wird weitergeleitet.
Blöderweise gibts ( bei mir ) nur ne Fehlerseite 

Kann mal jemand mit Ahnung der Materie die Seite sichern, um evtl. gutgläubigen Opf...äähh unfreiwilligen Kunden aus der Patsche zu helfen ?

M.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



MichiP schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand mit Ahnung der Materie die Seite sichern, um evtl. gutgläubigen Opf...äähh unfreiwilligen Kunden aus der Patsche zu helfen ?


Wozu? Es ist deren Problem zu beweisen, dass ihre Seiten seriös sind, nicht die 
den Verbrauchers. Wer Forderungen stellt, ist im Zugzwang, nicht umgekehrt

Außerdem zum x-ten Mal, Webseiten sind nicht  in Granit gemeißelt und  daher 
ein äußerst dürftiges Beweismittel. (für den Anbieter)


----------



## Wembley (24 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Außerdem zum x-ten Mal, Webseiten sind nicht  in Granit gemeißelt und  daher
> ein äußerst dürftiges Beweismittel. (für den Anbieter)


Richtig. Dies kann man nicht oft genug betonen. Gerade dieser Anbieter ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Habe gerade heute eine Menge verschiedene Anmeldemasken-Layouts dieses Anbieters gesehen. 

Derzeit muss man ohnehin davor warnen, diverse bekannte Freeware über Google zu suchen. Links, die direkt zu diesem Anbieter führen, sind meistens an ganz prominenter Stelle platziert. Google-Werbung macht es möglich. Oft sogar ganz oben.

Nicht nur diejenigen, die nach Open Office oder Emule suchen, müssen auf der Hut sein: Auch bei "Firefox", "VLC Player", "ICQ", "IsoBuster", "CCleaner", "Gimp", "RegCleaner", "FLVPlayer", "Avira" muss man aufpassen. Also das "Who is Who" der Freeware. Mit dieser Liste erhebe ich natürlich keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. Das sind nur die mir bekannten. Dies soll nur das ungefähre Ausmaß dokumentieren.


----------



## sascha (24 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Das geht noch weiter. Da wird fröhlich mit fremden Marken jongliert, um potenzielle Opfer zur Anmeldung zu bewegen. Hier mal die Beispiele WinAmp, WinZip und Google Earth:


----------



## katzenjens (25 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

blöde Frage: Darf man einen Aufruf starten, diese Masche bei Google zu melden? Insbesondere bei Google Earth auf einen kostenpflichtigen Download an prominenter Stelle zu werben ist dreist. Das wirft auch kein gutes Licht auf Google 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## binja65 (25 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> blöde Frage: Darf man einen Aufruf starten, diese Masche bei Google zu melden? Insbesondere bei Google Earth auf einen kostenpflichtigen Download an prominenter Stelle zu werben ist dreist. Das wirft auch kein gutes Licht auf Google
> 
> ...



habe diese Seite vor ein paar Tagen bei Antivir gemeldet, haben erst mal zurückgemailt, dass sie sich mit dem Problem auseinandersetzen wollen. Mal sehen, was sie dagegen unternehmen wollen.


----------



## Rincewind (25 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net - was tun?*



Tytus007 schrieb:


> Das Geschäftsmodel ist einfach:
> _fuull quote gekürzt modaction _


jo, also ich dank euch für die Antworten. 
Ich denke mal, das alles gut wird, wenn nicht, sag ich bescheid.

Ist echt ne super Seite. Zum Glück gibt es die.

Machts gut!


----------



## mdesade (25 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo liebe Liebenden;

ich verfolge das Thema schon ein Weilchen, weil ebenfalls Betroffener.

Ich habe der gestellten Rechnung widersprochen und für den Bedarfsfall auch gleich eine Anfechtungerklärung gemäß § 123 BGB (Anfechtung wegen arglistiger Täuschung) hinzugefügt, sollte Mega - Downloads.net  diese Rechnung aufrechterhalten und gerichtlich einfordern.

Für den Fall, dass es soweit kommen sollte suche ich hier nach Geschädigten, auf die ich im Falle eines Prozesses zurückgreifen kann. 

Dafür ist meine email Adresse allen Gewogenen zugänglich ---> [.....]

Mit einer Rechtsschutzversicherung im Rücken und dem aktuellem Studium der Rechtswissenschaften fühle ich mich ausreichend gewappnet, dem Kommenden gelassen entgegenzusehen.

Eine mögliche Strafanzeige gegen den Betreiber wird noch geprüft, scheint aber aussichtslos, [.......] (Anm. des Verf: hierbei handelt es sich nur um meine persönliche Meinung!!!), aber der  notwendige strafrechtliche Vorsatz schwer nachzuweisen wäre.

_Mailadresse editiert. Siehe Nutzungsbedingungen. Mitteilungen bitte per PN. Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## docfraiser (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo
ich habe seit einer Woche auch ein Problem mit dieser Firma. Habe letzte Woche auf einmal eine Rechnung über 96 Euro erhalten. Da hat es mich erst mal vom Stuhl gehauen. Konnte und kann mich nicht daran erinnern, jemals auf deren Seite gewesen zu sein. Hab dann zurückgeschrieben das ich gerne wissen möchte was ich denn damals runtergeladen haben soll.
Gestern kam dann die Antwort. Sie haben geschrieben das ich mich am 29.02.2008 unter meiner e-mail Adresse angemeldet habe und auch gleich einen FLV-Player runtergeladen habe.
Nun bin ich etwas verunsichert. Ich habe mal einen FLV-Player runtergeladen. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es bei denen war. Glaube eher nicht. Das komische ist aber auch, daß ich mich auf deren Seite überhaupt nicht einloggen kann. Er erkennt weder meine e-mail Adresse, noch meinen Benutzernamen (ist immer derselbe) noch mein Paßwort (auch fast immer dasselbe). 
Will ich daß sie mir das Paßwort zuschicken passiert nichts. Geb die e-mail Addy ein, aber irgendwie erkennt er sie nicht.

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht auf deren Mail reagiert. Was soll ich denn Eurer Meinung tun?? Habe gerade eben die erste Mahnung von denen erhalten. Wie soll ich Eurer Meinung darauf reagieren??

ganz liebe grüße
Elo


----------



## volpal (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

einfach die Beiträge hier in diesem Forum durchlesen
und laut Meinung von 99,9% in diesem Forum nicht reagieren und alles laufen lassen bis evt. einmal ein Mahnbescheid kommt. 

Wie man damit dann verfährt steht auch in vielen Beiträgen hier.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



docfraiser schrieb:


> Wie soll ich Eurer Meinung darauf reagieren??


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

4) entspannen


----------



## Stephan_OS (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Meiner Meinung nach könnte es von Nachteil sein, wenn man NACH Erhalt der Rechnung und damit Kenntnis der vermeintlichen Kostenpflicht noch versucht, die betreffende Seite unter Nutzung der "Zugangsdaten" zu betreten. 

Man beruft sich ja gerade (unter anderem) darauf, dass man keinen kostenpflichtigen Service nutzen wollte.


----------



## Gl77 (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi Leute, nur zur Info: Ich bin das Xte Opfer von Mega-downloads geworden. Grüße an alle Leidensgenossen!


----------



## bodomann (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Leute wie sähe es aus,wenn ich mich unter falschen Personalien dort im Unwissen angemeldet hätte.Welche Chancen hätten Megadownloads dann,wenn sie also nur über meine korrekte E-Mailadresse verfügen.und was für konsequenzen könnten mir dann drohen?Danke schonmal.


----------



## Stephan_OS (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Die werden in einer ihrer Mails behaupten, du hättest wissentlich falsche Angaben gemacht um eine Leistung zu erschleichen, und drohen dir mit einer Anzeige wegen Betrugs. Außerdem werden sie behaupten, dich über die mitgeloggte IP-Adresse ausfindig machen zu können.

Betrug scheitert normalerweise am fehlenden Vorsatz, und die Zuordnung der IP-Adresse ist zwar technisch möglich, so lange dein Provider die Verbindungsdaten speichert, aber darf nur an die Staatsanwaltschaft herausgegeben werden. Wird daher nicht passieren.

Wenn es sich bei der E-Mail-Adresse um eine anonyme Free-Mail-Adresse handelt, hast du wahrscheinlich gar nichts zu befürchten. Ich ruhe mich zumindest auf dieser Annahme aus und habe dabei einen festen Schlaf


----------



## essener (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Habe gestern auch eine dieser ominösen Rechnungen per Mail erhalten. Angeblich soll ich mich am 08.03.2008 entsprechend bedient haben.
Kann mich an nichts erinnern. Alles Quatsch!
Hab den Kram ausgedruckt und bin damit zur Verbraucherzentrale wo die Vögel bereits hinreichend bekannt waren.
Für einen Obolos von 19 € kümmern die sich um die Nummer.


----------



## bodomann (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@stephan_os :kannn ich herausfinden ob mein provider die verbindungsdaten speichert?
Hab eine gmx e-mail adresse is glaub ich nich anonym.
Danke


----------



## Stephan_OS (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ob das Speicherverhalten irgendwo öffentlich bekannt ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Würde mich auch interessieren, da es bei mir ganz ähnlich ist. Hab lediglich mal gelesen, dass die meisten großen Provider nur zwischen einigen Tagen und wenigen Monaten speichern. Wie gesagt, ist das aber eigentlich egal, da sie die Daten nur an die Staatsanwaltschaft herausgeben müssten und diese nie danach fragen wird.

Bei meiner GMX-Adresse, über die der Schabernack bei mir läuft, habe ich sicherheitshalber mal meine Adresse in den Account-Einstellungen verfälscht. Auch die Mail-Dienste dürfen meines Wissens keine Daten an Privatpersonen herausrücken, aber da wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen. Allerdings war bei mir ohnehin eine Uralt-Adresse gespeichert, inzwischen bin ich drei Mal umgezogen.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ob der die speichert oder nicht,  ist insbesondere bei diesem  "Anbieter" völlig irrelevant

http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## bodomann (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Danek aber warum seid ihr euch so sicher,dass die da keine weiteren oer rechtlichen schritte einleiten?Hab mir nämlich nicht die agb durchgelesen und will die seite auch ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr betreten.


----------



## Stephan_OS (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Das ergibt sich aus der Logik des Geschäftsmodells. Die sind auf den schnellen Euro aus.

Weitere Schritte EINLEITEN könnten sie vielleicht noch, würden aber höchstwahrscheinlich von jedem Staatsanwalt ausgelacht werden, oder (noch schlimmer) das Risiko eingehen, dass dieser sich ihr Geschäftsgebahren mal genauer anschaut.

Wenn sie denn tatsächlich im Rahmen der Akteneinsicht bei einem Betrugsverfahren an deine persönlichen Daten kämen, würde dies ja immer noch nichts an der (höchstwahrscheinlichen) Unwirksamkeit ihrer Forderungen ändern, sie hätten also unglaublich viel Aufwand und nur unwesentlich mehr Gewinn.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



bodomann schrieb:


> aber warum seid ihr euch so sicher,dass die da keine weiteren oer rechtlichen schritte einleiten? .


Wir verfolgen das Treiben  der Nutzlosbranche seit über zwei Jahren. In diesem Zeitraum haben 
sich zweimal Vertreter dieser Branche ( bei hunderttausenden von Betroffenen ) vor Gericht  
gewagt und  sich Ohrfeigen abgeholt. Die Chance vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist bedeutend 
höher als echte juristische Aktionen zu erleben.


----------



## bodomann (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Das heißt einfach die Mails ignorieren und froh in den Tag hineinleben.:-D
Thx.


----------



## Pfalzmanni (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Wenn jemand aus einer anderen Internetseite unsere Daten weitergibt und dabei nur 10% verdient, hat der bald eine goldene Nase. Kann man in den Menschen reingucken?


----------



## Pfalzmanni (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Mir ist auch aufgefallen dass diese Schlawiener in diesem Forum mitlesen.
Aber die können beruhigt sein, irgendwie kommen alle Untaten auf einen zurück, nur heftiger.


----------



## chrischan64 (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Leute,:-p
bin neu hier und auch Opfer dieser komischen Firma geworden. Habe bisher "nur" eine rechnung bekommen, die ich natürlich nicht begleichen werde, aber es ist schon interessant wie viele leute sich im netz über diese firma beschweren.
hat einer von euch schon ne mahnung oder mehr bekommen? würd mich ja mal interessieren.


----------



## Stephan_OS (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Bei mir sind sie bislang nur bis zur Mahnung gekommen (also noch mindestens 10 bis zur "allerletzten Mahnung vor endgültiger Abgabe des Vorgangs an das Inkassobüro").

Haben die denn deine "realen" Daten, oder hast du dich mit Fantasiedaten angemeldet?


----------



## chrischan64 (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,
ne meine hauptadresse ahben sie nicht, nur die ferienadresse, wo ich nicht immer an die post komme. die emailadresse ist meine hauptadresse. was bei der rechnung noch auf der homepage klar fehlte, dass es dort eine widerrufsbelehrung gab, das ist deren pech!!!


----------



## Gl77 (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Irgendwie ist es mir nicht möglich ein Link zu rekonstruiren über den ich zu Mega-downloads geraten bin. Und über deren Hauptseite war es bestimmt nicht, da dort ja fett die anfallenden Kosten zu ersehen sind (leider nur dort). Kann hier vielleicht irgendwer mal eine solche Linkadresse angeben? Würde mich doch interessieren wer denen die Leute zuspielt.


----------



## chrischan64 (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Guter beitrag, bin auch nicht direkt auf die seite gegangen, ganz bestimmt nicht, denn dann hätte mich der sichtbare betrag sofort abgeschreckt, dort weiter zu surfen.
es ist echtskandalös, was es immer wieder für [...] im netz gibt, das impressum sagt ja schon alles aus. ich lass mich nicht einschüchtern und warte mal den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid ab, der vielleicht ja mal kommt, was ich aber nciht glaube. da muss man aber sofort aktiv werden!!!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Stephan_OS (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Bei mir war es die Google-Suche nach "Firefox Download", finde aber das Suchergebnis auch nicht wieder. So oder ähnlich kommen aber wohl die meisten dort hin. Besonders skuril ist die Seite "emule(punkt)de", die sieht aus wie ein (halb)offizielles Board zu dem Programm, hat kein Impressum (Abmahngrund?), gehört laut "whois" einer sehr auffälligen Firma und ! verlinkt direkt zu einer "unauffälligen" Megadownloads-Anmeldemaske!

@ chrischan: Stellst du dich komplett tot, oder hast du dem Vertrag widersprochen bzw. widerrufen? Komplett ignorieren hat natürlich einen gewissen Charme und wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch funktionieren


----------



## binja65 (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Gl77 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es mir nicht möglich ein Link zu rekonstruiren über den ich zu Mega-downloads geraten bin. Und über deren Hauptseite war es bestimmt nicht, da dort ja fett die anfallenden Kosten zu ersehen sind (leider nur dort). Kann hier vielleicht irgendwer mal eine solche Linkadresse angeben? Würde mich doch interessieren wer denen die Leute zuspielt.



ein link wäre z.B. h t t p : // f l v -p l a y e r . s i ch e r -d o w n l o a d  e n. n e t, dann Butten downloaden anklicken und schon ist man auf eine der nebenseiten von mega-download.net

gruss binja


----------



## binja65 (26 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



binja65 schrieb:


> ein link wäre z.B. h t t p : // f l v -p l a y e r . s i ch e r -d o w n l o a d  e n. n e t, dann Butten downloaden anklicken und schon ist man auf eine der nebenseiten von mega-download.net
> 
> gruss binja



Entschuldigung, der link heißt: [noparse]http://flv-player.downloadarchiv.info/ [/noparse]aber nur die startseite ohne die Verlinkung zu mega-download.net, am besten bei google-suche flv-player eingeben und den allerersten Link dort benutzen, wo mit der obengenannten Seite verlinkt wird, dann kommt man auf die selbe Startseite nur mit download-link zu mega-download.net neben auf eine der Nebenseiten dieser "tollen Firma". 

Gruss binja65:-?:-?


----------



## ancaandi (27 März 2008)

*Nich hats auch erwicht *

Keine Ahnung warum aber ich habe nun auch eine Rechnung bekommen. Mir ist die Seite nicht mal bekannt. Plötzlich taucht eine Rechnung auf in der die Adresse nicht Stimmt. Habe gleich nach Erhalt nachgefragt was das soll, da teilte man mir nach Tagen (Hinhaltetaktik?) mit , das ich angeblich vor gut 3 Wochen was runtergeladen haben soll , dann soll von dehnen eine Email gekommen sein durch deren Bestätigung ich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben soll.  Kann mich nicht mal erinnern eine mail bekommen zu haben . Nun drohen die bei der Nachfrage gleich mit Mahnungen wenn ich nicht bezahle.

Nachdem ich mir mal die AGB angesehen habe und die da gleich mit einem 2 Jahresvertrag auf Opferfang gehen wird mir echt schlecht. 

Einfach alles ignorieren ?


----------



## Antiscammer (27 März 2008)

*AW: Nich hats auch erwicht *



ancaandi schrieb:


> Einfach alles ignorieren ?



Für ein anderes Vorgehen gibt es allem Anschein nach nicht den geringsten Grund.

Im übrigen:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (zumindest die letzten Seiten)

4) entspannen


----------



## outlaw666 (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Stephan_OS schrieb:


> Bei mir sind sie bislang nur bis zur Mahnung gekommen (also noch mindestens 10 bis zur "allerletzten Mahnung vor endgültiger Abgabe des Vorgangs an das Inkassobüro").
> 
> Haben die denn deine "realen" Daten, oder hast du dich mit Fantasiedaten angemeldet?


*Hallo !

Mahnung Nr.1 ist da.




			Sehr geehrter Herr ......

Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung (redaktionelle Inhalte) auf [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] am
01.03.2008 bestellt. Leider konnten wir bis dato noch keinen Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verbuchen.

Gemäß unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die Sie bei der Anmeldung gelesen und akzeptiert haben,
haben wir Ihnen am 17.03.2008 per E-Mail an die E-Mail Adresse: ...........die Rechnung übermittelt.

Da Sie mittels Ihrer Anmeldung einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, die Zahlungsfrist der Rechnung
bereits verstrichen ist, und die offene Forderung bis dato noch immer nicht beglichen ist, erhalten Sie diese Mahnung.

Bitte nehmen Sie diese Mahnung ernst, da bei weiterem Verzug Mahnspesen sowie Verzugszinsen zu Ihren Lasten entstehen.
Um Ihnen zusätzliche Kosten zu ersparen, begleichen Sie bitte umgehend die offene Forderung.

Bitte überweisen Sie daher den offenen Betrag von EUR 96,00 (inkl. MwSt.) innerhalb der nächsten 10 Tage auf das unten angeführte Konto.

Bitte beachten Sie dass unsere Verrechnung über die Validea GmbH erfolgt, benutzen Sie daher ausschließlich folgende Kontodaten:

Inhaber: Validea GmbH

Bank: VR-Bank Passau eG
KontoNr.: [.......]
BLZ: 740 900 00

Verwendungszweck: ...........

Für Zahlungen außerhalb Deutschlands verwenden Sie bitte folgende Daten:

[........]
Achtung:
Um Ihre Zahlung eindeutig zuweisen zu können, geben Sie bitte als Verwendungszweck unbedingt Ihre RechnungsNr. ............. an.

Ihre Rechnung können Sie gerne erneut unter folgendem Link im PDF-Format einsehen: 

Bei offenen Fragen steht Ihnen unser kompetentes Support Team unter folgenden
Kontaktmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung:
Telefon: 0043 18 9400 50
Fax: 0043 1 89 040 521
E-Mail: [email protected]

Abschließend wünschen wir Ihnen viel Vergnügen mit unserem Service.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Mega-Downloads.net Team


Erklärung:
Auf dieser Internetseite haben Sie durch das explizite Setzen eines Hakens
unsere Teilnahmebedingungen / AGB akzeptiert. Aus diesen geht hervor, dass Sie
ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement abschließen, wenn nicht innerhalb der
gesetzlichen Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen ein Widerruf erfolgt. Auf dieses
Widerrufsrecht gem. § 312d BGB haben wir Sie ausdrücklich hingewiesen.
Damit ist Ihr [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] -Zugang in ein kostenpflichtiges
Abonnement übergegangen. Das Nutzungsentgelt ist 12 Monate im Voraus zu
entrichten, dies ist auch unseren Teilnahmebedingungen zu entnehmen.

Als Gegenwert erhalten Sie die Nutzungsrechte der Inhalte von
[noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] für 12 Monate. Um ausschließen zu können, dass
sich eine dritte Person mit Ihren Daten anmeldet, haben wir diverse
Sicherheits-Checks eingebaut. Dies sind eindeutige Beweise, die wir im
Streitfall nutzen werden.

Zudem haben wir Ihnen an Ihre E-Mail-Adresse .......... einen
Link gesendet, der von dieser E-Mail-Adresse aus durch Anklicken
eines Hyperlinks in der E-Mail bestätigt wurde.

Als letzte Sicherheitsinstanz wurde die bei der Anmeldung übermittelte
IP-Adresse gespeichert. Diese lautet: ................ Im Falle
einer strafrechtlichen Ermittlung ist es den Strafverfolgungsbehörden
anhand der IP-Adresse möglich, den PC zu identifizieren, der zum
Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung genutzt wurde.

Es wurde folgendes Geburtsdatum angegeben: ........... Sollte sich
bei einer weiteren Überprüfung der Daten herausstellen, dass ein falsches
Geburtsdatum eingegeben wurde, ist von einem Betrugsdelikt auszugehen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


So ein Mist, jetzt muß ich wieder 10 Tage warten. 

Diverse Daten editiert. URLs deaktiviert. MOD/BR*


----------



## Stephan_OS (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Oder länger. Ich warte schon seit dem 06.03. auf die zweite Mahnung 

Vielleicht habe ich deren Antwortroboter mit meiner E-Mail vom 22.03.08 auch ein bißchen aus dem Konzept geworfen? Gestern kam zumindest eine Antwort, wonach man meine Frage nicht verstanden hätte, ich solle sie doch bitte noch einmal stellen. Hmm... wie kann ich denn NOCH deutlicher schreiben, was ich von ihnen halte? :wall:


----------



## ancaandi (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Bei uns kann ich mir nur vorstellen das unser Minderjähriges Kind über Google irgendwo geklickt haben könnte. Unsere  Email Adr Stimmt die weiteren daten sind aber erfunden. 

Einfach die Email Adresse abmelden und man hat ruhe?
Bis dann doch irgendwie was auf dem Postweg ins Haus flattert und das böse erwachen noch kommt
Leider sind wir in der ganzen Sache nicht so abgebrüht und machen uns echt Gedacken was alles passieren kann


----------



## Stephan_OS (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Absender auf den Spam-Filter setzen dürfte auch reichen, warum gleich so drastisch? 

Es wäre sehr schwierig, nur über die E-Mail-Adresse an deine richtigen Daten zu kommen. Über die IP geht es nicht, da die Provider die Daten nur an die Staatsanwaltschaft herausgeben müssen. Möglich wäre höchstens noch, dass du irgendwo anders diese E-Mail-Adresse zusammen mit deinen richtigen Daten eingegeben hast, und der Empfänger die Daten weiterveräußert hat... dass die dann gerade bei einem Nutzlosanbieter landen, ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.

Wenn dann doch mal "richtige" Post kommt, ist ja immer noch nichts passiert. Gezahlt wird trotzdem nicht, da können die schwarz werden.


----------



## ancaandi (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Weil ich dann ruhe hab , kommen die dann über normalen weg ip an meine Adresse? WIr haben mit was null ahnung im TV sieht man doch ständigt diese TV anwälte die in 5 Min gleich alle daten bekommen, Ja weiss auch das da viel übertrieben wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



ancaandi schrieb:


> Weil ich dann ruhe hab , kommen die dann über normalen weg ip an meine Adresse? WIr haben mit was null ahnung im TV sieht man doch ständigt diese TV anwälte die in 5 Min gleich alle daten
> bekommen, Ja weiss auch das da viel übertrieben wird.


sieh weniger Verblödungsfernsehen und  mehr Bildungsserien im öffentlich-rechtlichen TV
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## bernhard (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Lesen bildet.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Eine IP-Adresse beweist zunächst mal garnix.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49031
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50161
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Beweiskraft_eines_IP-Adress-Logs


----------



## kruemelchen (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

wer kann mir helfen??!

Hab daselbe Problem. Hatte auf einmal ne Rechnung von Mega Downloads per Mail bekommen. Habe denen per Einschreiben einen Brief geschickt: vorsorglich kündige ich den evtl. irrtümlich geschlossenen Vertrag etc.

Bekam dann ne Antwort per Mail, Forderung bliebe bestehen, AGB´s akzeptiert bla bla bla.
Hab darauf nicht mehr reagiert.

Heute kam die Mahnung, die war dann schon nicht mehr so nett.

Mein grösstes Problem ist jetzt eigentlich: Ich habe mich bei Emule angemeldet. AGB´s akzeptiert etc. Aber ich bin davon ausgeganben, das ich mich bei Emule anmelde, und nirgendwo anders! 

Was haben bitte die Mega Downloads H..... damit zu tun????!!!
Hab heute nochmal auf der Emule Seite geguckt, rechts neben dem Eingabefeld steht tatsächlich das ein Vertrag mit Mega Downloads zustande kommt. Auch in den AGB´s taucht der Name auf.
Wenn das eine seriöse Firma wäre also absolut korrekt.
Aber wenn ich Emule google, dann steht da: [noparse]www.Emule[/noparse] gratis de.

Gratis ist gratis. Gut, wenn ich richtig gelesen hätte,  hätte ich stutzen müssen. :wall:

ABER: Ist die Rechnung jetzt rechtens oder nicht?! Hab ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen schiss. :unzufrieden:

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



kruemelchen schrieb:


> Was haben bitte die Mega Downloads H... damit zu tun????!!!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51506


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## kruemelchen (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Aber das Problem ist ja, das ich den ganzen Quatsch akzeptiert habe und mich dort richtig angemeldet hab. Mit allem drum und dran. Und in den AGB´s stehen die Kosten klipp und klar drin. Hätte ich also gelesen, hätt ich gewusst was auf mich zukommt.


----------



## Wembley (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



kruemelchen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Aber das Problem ist ja, das ich den ganzen Quatsch akzeptiert habe und mich dort richtig angemeldet hab. Mit allem drum und dran. Und in den AGB´s stehen die Kosten klipp und klar drin. Hätte ich also gelesen, hätt ich gewusst was auf mich zukommt.


Wo ist denn da bitte das Problem? Genau das haben viele andere User auch getan. Trotzdem sind die in einer hervorragenden Ausgangsposition. Lies doch bitte die von Captain Picard empfohlenen Links, dann wirst du klarer sehen und viel, viel ruhiger werden.
Ja und dieser Thread hat auch schon fast 50 Seiten. Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass das Thema immer mit dem Titel dieses Threads zu tun hatte. Da gibt es auch genug Lesestoff. Obwohl eigentlich wiederholt sich eh immer wieder alles.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



kruemelchen schrieb:


> Und in den AGB´s stehen die Kosten klipp und klar drin. Hätte ich also gelesen, hätt ich gewusst was auf mich zukommt.


Tief in den AGB versteckte Kostenangaben sind bei deutschen Gerichten äußerst unbeliebt. 

Das wissen die Nutzlosanbieter sehr genau und blasen deswegen auch deshalb nur auf der  
Kindertrompete .


----------



## kruemelchen (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Sie stehen ja aber auch nochmal direkt neben der Anmeldemaske von Emule. 

Ich kann mir gar nicht erklären wie ich das übersehen konnte....


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



kruemelchen schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gar nicht erklären wie ich das übersehen konnte....


Weil sie möglicherweise anders aussah.  Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt.
Je nach Verlinkung können Seiten völlig anders aussehen....
Es ist deren Bier zu beweisen, dass es sichtbar war, nicht deins


----------



## Stephan_OS (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Das Zivilrecht ist viel "Fairer", als mancher es sich so vorstellt. In den Musterschreiben ist zum Beispiel die Rede von § 119 BGB, den sollte man sich mal durchlesen und versuchen zu verstehen. Dann kann man schon viel ruhiger schlafen.


----------



## Wembley (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



kruemelchen schrieb:


> Sie stehen ja aber auch nochmal direkt neben der Anmeldemaske von Emule.
> 
> Ich kann mir gar nicht erklären wie ich das übersehen konnte....


Ja, sowas kann man leicht übersehen. Ein Haufen Fließtext und irgendwo mitten drunter irgendwas mit dem Preis. Der Gesetzgeber stellt da schon weit höhere Ansprüche an die Preisauszeichnung, vor allem wenn man nun wirklich nicht von einer Kostenpflicht ausgehen muss. Denn hier handelt es sich ja um kostenlose Programme, von denen man ja auch annehmen kann, dass diese auch kostenlos downloadbar sind, was ja auch auf sehr vielen Webseiten der Fall ist. 
Ja und die Tatsache, dass dieser Anbieter eine Menge verschiedener Layouts besitzt, wurde ja auch schon wiederholt angesprochen.

Aber ähnliches haben uns ja früher die Dialeranbieter ja auch nicht glauben wollen. Aber wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. So erging es auch den Dialeranbietern. Und das waren damals noch viel härtere Kämpfe. Das dagegen ist ja richtig fad. Zumindest für uns. Und der Kunde hat eine sehr gute Position. Nur wissen das halt die neu hinzugekommenen User meist noch nicht. Daher immer die gleichen panischen Fragen, obwohl es dafür keinen Anlass gibt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



kruemelchen schrieb:


> Sie stehen ja aber auch nochmal direkt neben der Anmeldemaske von Emule.
> Ich kann mir gar nicht erklären wie ich das übersehen konnte....



Ganz einfach: Das machen viele der Nutzlosbranchen-Anbieter so:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XAMY-HR3bIk&feature=user

Also keine Angst, auch wenn die Drohungen immer heftiger werden.

Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht - die wollen nur spielen.... :-D


----------



## bernhard (28 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Abschweifende Diskussion über Testversionen abgetrennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51526

Bitte beim Thema bleiben. Hier geht es um überraschende Mahndrohschreiben in Bezug auf den Titel des Gesprächsfadens. Wir sehen die Größe des Problems an den Aufrufzahlen. Wer auch betroffen ist und hier eine Lösung des Problems findet (siehe Signatur, dort werden ALLE relevanten Fragen zur richtigen Reaktion erschöpfend beantwortet), muss kein "ich auch" schreiben.

In der Fortsetzung hier bitte nur Beiträge mit relevanten, neuen Entwicklungen einstellen.


----------



## ancaandi (28 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich habe das heute alles einen Anwalt per mail geschickt, hät ich gleich machen sollen , mal sehen was der sagt. Termin ist aber erst Montag halt Euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



ancaandi schrieb:


> Ich habe das heute alles einen Anwalt per mail geschickt, hät ich gleich machen sollen , mal sehen was der sagt. Termin ist aber erst Montag


Ich hätte erst gehandelt, wenn auf meinen Widerspruch gegen einen evtl. gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid seitens des Mega-Wi****** reagiert worden wäre.

Ansonsten: Schweigen ist Gold......


----------



## tschumpeli (28 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo...es ist furchtbar...aber diese menschen belästigen mich bzw. meine familie schon monatelang. zuerst haben wir eine rechnung bekommen, von der wir erst mal rausfinden mussten, um was es sich eigentlich handelte. dann hatten wir keine ahnung wann wir uns dort angemeldet hatten. ausserdem ist es für uns gar nicht möglich auf diese seite zu gehen (mega-download.net) weil wir onlinegame seiten auf unserem pc gesperrt haben! das heisst wir hatten uns nicht auf der offiziellen seite angemeldet. das ist aber noch nicht alles. die rechnung haben sie uns erstaunlicherweise erst nach der abmeldefrist von 14 tagen geschickt und uns damit auf den vertrag aufmerksam gemacht :roll: 

ich habe diese leute auf das aufmerksam gemacht aber sie haben mir nie geanwortet! irgendwann hatte ich genug und ihnen geschrieben: jedesmal schreibt ihr soh freundlich, ihr würdet auf alle unsere fragen antworten, aber ihr habt es noch nie getan! bevor ihr nicht antwortet zahlen wir sowieso nichts! aber wir haben schon weiss nicht wie viele mahnungen und langsam beschäftigt mich dieses zeug doch ein wenig... :cry: was soll ich machen???


----------



## webwatcher (28 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

Falls du nicht aus Deutschland kommst, in der Schweiz und  Österreich gelten ähnliche Bedingungen


----------



## mikiki (28 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,
Habe Open Office gegoogelt, bei mega... gefunden. Bei der geforderten Anmeldung erscheint der Preis nur rechts in einem längeren Text, vorher heißt es Open Office sei gratis.
Reicht es denen, wenn sie den Preis auf der Startseite, die ich ja nie sehen konnte, groß hinschreiben?


----------



## jupp11 (28 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



mikiki schrieb:


> Reicht es denen, wenn sie den Preis auf der Startseite, die ich ja nie sehen konnte, groß hinschreiben?


Denen ja, aber nicht den Gerichten. Deswegen meiden sie die  auch wie der 
Teufel das Weihwasser...


----------



## Stephan_OS (28 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Denen reicht es vielleicht, den Anforderungen an einen Vertragsbestandteil meiner Meinung nach aber nicht. Ist nicht auffällig genug, und wie du ja selbst sagst sieht man die Startseite nicht, das zählt also nicht.


----------



## tschumpeli (29 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

also in dem fall soll ich sie von jetzt einfach ignorieren? das würde ich eigentlich am liebsten machen  bin froh dass es hier auch noch andere leute gibt die probleme mit diesem dingsda haben!


----------



## jupp11 (29 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Es lohnt  nicht, sich von denen  den Tag verderben zu lassen.
 Hunde, die bellen,  beißen nicht


----------



## Domme410 (29 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Was ich an der Sache unterhaltsam finde ist, dass auf jeder "allerallerallerletzten Mahnung" eine neue Kontoverbindung steht! Also selbst wenn man den Betrag beglichen haben sollte läuft man meines Erachtens Gefahr einen neuen Brief mit einem neuen Betrag und einer neuen Bankverbindung zu bekommen.

*Also mal wieder ein Indiz dafür nicht zu bezahlen!*

Hier mal ein Auszug:

10.12.2007 
100,50€ Konto 799 XX XX-Bank Passau

31.01.2008
151,85€ Konto 10 19415 XXX Zxxxx Bank International 

27.02.2008
152,60€ Konto 442 07 XX Deutsche Skxxxxx 

14.03.2008
155,02€ Konto 442 07 XX Deutsche Skxxxxx 
(wohl endlich ne Direktbank gefunden, die neben 2,50% auch ein kostenloses Giro für Firmenkunden bietet?!) :scherzkeks:

Also

Einen frohen Tag noch, genießt die Sonne


----------



## ancaandi (29 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

"Bild kämpft für Sie" Mal sehen ob auch für uns, hab mal nach Bild geschrieben und gebeten sie sollen sich das Thema mal durchlesen. :-p


----------



## katzenjens (29 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

warum soll man bei so etwas kämpfen?! :wall:
Inzwischen sollte jedem klar sein, was zu tun ... oder besser NICHT zu tun ist.
Die Masche ist seit über 2 Jahren bekannt und mehrfach durch die Medien gelaufen. Selbst für die ist es inzwischen uninteressant.

Dem lustigen Typen mit der Knollennase zuhören oder alternativ hier lesen reicht vollkommen. Das dann sacken lassen und verstehen und alles ist gut.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## schlauch (29 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum soll man bei so etwas kämpfen?! :wall:
> Inzwischen sollte jedem klar sein, was zu tun ... oder besser NICHT zu tun ist.
> ...




Danke hat mir sehr geholfen, den diese [ edit ] ab versuchen es auch bei mir seit 1ner woche.


----------



## Fidul (29 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Domme410 schrieb:


> Was ich an der Sache unterhaltsam finde ist, dass auf jeder "allerallerallerletzten Mahnung" eine neue Kontoverbindung steht!


Tja, aus unerfindlichen Gründen müssen die meisten Banken etwas gegen diese spezielle Art von Kunden haben.


----------



## volpal (30 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Mal ne Frage zu deren Aussage: 
Wir haben die IP-Adresse.

Die Anbieter dürfen diese doch eh nur noch bis zu 3 Monaten speichern und wenn überhaupt auch nur für die Staatsanwaltschaft rausgeben, oder ??

Wenn 3 Montate Speicherpflicht besteht, wie wollten die das dann später noch nachweisen ??
Von "angeblicher" Anmeldung bis hin zu den Mahnstufen usw. vergehen doch sowieso mehr als 3 Monate und bis zum endgültigen (wenn überhaupt) Gerichtstermin würden noch mehr Monate ins Land ziehen, so daß die das doch sowieso nicht mehr nachvollziehen könnten....


----------



## jupp11 (30 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



volpal schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu deren Aussage:
> Wir haben die IP-Adresse.


Können sie sich hinter die Backe schmieren:

http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## drreinke (30 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Auch bei mir ist entsprechender Rechnungsmüll gelandet und ärgert mein Postfach. Nach Widerspruch werde ich ab jetzt komplett ignorieren.


----------



## ancaandi (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Gerade mit Rechtsanwalt telefoniert, wie gehabt nicht zahlen.
Erst reagieren wenn behördliche schreiben kommen.

Wenn jemand nicht die richtige Adresse angegeben haben sollte, kann man nur abwarten ob sie doch nach der richtigen Adresse suchen bzw suchen lassen und müsste dann reagieren


----------



## Buzz (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich machs mal kurz. Danke an alle, die hier so viele wohltuende Informationen sammeln und bereitstellen. Da geht man doch wieder lächelnd in den Tag hinaus.


----------



## Harry2004 (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich hab eine Rechnung von Mega-Downloads.net bekommen. Ich hatte angeblich am 9 März 08.bei ihnen angemeldet Hab kein Bestätigungslink bekommen kann mich  nicht mal einloggen.Ich hab nur das kostenlose  Schreibprogramm OpenOffice auf mein Rechner installiert. Hab ihn mitgeteilt das OpenOffice eine Freeware ist. Und sie nicht berechtigend 2 Mal 96 Euro zu kassieren. Ich werde auch nicht bezahlen 
Herzliche grüße an euch von 


Harry


----------



## Matinho (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Erstmal einen guten Abend, 

leider bin auch ein "Opfer" dieser Internetfalle ...

Hab heute seit knapp 3 Monaten wieder eine "Letzte Mahnung" mit folgendem Inhalt erhalten:

----------------



> Am 2008-02-14 haben wir Ihnen eine Mahnung mittels Postweg gesendet - leider mussten wir feststellen, dass die bei der Anmeldung von Ihnen angegebene Adresse nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.
> 
> Wir nehmen daher an, dass Sie unsere Servicedienstleistung kostenfrei nutzen und eine Zahlungszustellung unterdrücken wollten. Sie verstoßen hiermit gegen unsere AGB ( § 4 Abs. 1).
> 
> ...


----------------

Bisher habe ich noch nicht auf die eingegangen Mails geantwortet. Hab mich auch ein bisschen im Netz schlau gemacht. Trotzdem wollte ich hier nochmal einige Meinungen einfangen !

Ich bin übrigens 14 !

Danke für die Tipps und Ratschläge schon im Voraus.

Matinho


----------



## sascha (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



> Trotzdem wollte ich hier nochmal einige Meinungen einfangen !



Dann viel Spaß. Bei 514 Beiträgen allein hier im Thread wirst du sicher fündig.


----------



## dvill (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Der vorstehende Schwachsinn stellt bisherige Spitzenleistungen in den Schatten.

Der Volksmund sagt: Dümmer geht immer.


----------



## Matinho (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß. Bei 514 Beiträgen allein hier im Thread wirst du sicher fündig.



Kannst du mir wenigstens einen (!) Tipp geben ?!:roll:

Die Zeit habe ich jetzt wirklich nicht, 52 Seiten durchzustöbern....

Danke,
Matinho


----------



## dvill (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Drei Tipps reichen nicht?


----------



## sascha (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



> Die Zeit habe ich jetzt wirklich nicht, 52 Seiten durchzustöbern....



Dann zahl und verschwinde.


----------



## technofreak (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Dann zahl


Vorsicht, unerlaubte Rechtsberatung  :scherzkeks:


----------



## Matinho (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Dann zahl und verschwinde.




Danke.


----------



## sascha (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Matinho schrieb:


> Danke.



Jederzeit gerne wieder.


----------



## Wembley (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@matino
Die Antwort steht in Saschas Signatur.
Bevor es ein fünfmaliges "Hää" gibt, das ist der Link:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

Da steht alles drin, was man wissen muss.


----------



## Matinho (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Werde mir morgen mal die Zeit nehmen, diesen Thread durchzustöbern. 
Trotzdem danke für die zahlreichen Antworten und der netten Begrüßung.

PS: Ich zahl natürlich nicht:crazy:

Schöne Grüße,
Matinho


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Matinho schrieb:


> PS: Ich zahl natürlich nicht:crazy:


Weiser Entschluss


----------



## sascha (31 März 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Matinho schrieb:


> Werde mir morgen mal die Zeit nehmen, diesen Thread durchzustöbern.
> 
> PS: Ich zahl natürlich nicht:crazy:
> 
> ...



Tu das. Lieber _einmal _ein paar Minuten Zeit investieren als in Zukunft ständig immer wieder auf die Nase zu fallen.


----------



## ragtime (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Huhu,

ich bin neu hie rund hab mich mal schnell angemeldet, weil ich eben mit Erschrecken in meinem Postfach eine Rechnung von mega downloads bekommen habe. Dank Google habe ich zu euch gefunden.

Ich soll 96€ zahlen, in Raten von 8€?? Hab doch gar nix bestellt/gekauft?

Merkwürdig ist auch, dass in keinster Weise drinsteht, was ich bestellt haben soll:

ich kopier mal die Mail hier rein


> Sehr geehrter XX,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Wir hoffen, Sie finden Gefallen an unserem Service. Anbei
> erhalten Sie nun Ihre Rechnung für Ihre bestellte Leistung. Ein Jahreszugang zu [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse].
> ...




Was meint ihr dazu? Ich glaube an [........], aber bin trotzdem vorsichtig? Versuchen die es überall? Und soll ich den Anhang öffnen oder nicht?
Bitte um Hilfe! Danke

_Diverse Daten entfernt. Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



ragtime schrieb:


> Hab doch gar nix bestellt/gekauft?


Was eventuell passiert ist: Du hast via einer Suchmaschine nach einem Freeware-Programm gesucht und bist über die Suchmaschinen-Werbung auf diese Seite gekommen. Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht über die Startseite sondern auf eine, wo das Layout dem gesuchten Programm angepasst wurde und hast deine Daten in eine Anmeldemaske eingegeben, ohne den Preis wahrzunehmen, weil dieser nicht grad deutlich dasteht. 
Wenn nicht, dann weiß ich auch nicht wie.
Aber ganz egal. Die Position eines Kunden ist in so einem Fall alles andere als schlecht. Denn eines geht nicht: Dass ein Kunde nix mitkriegt, dass er einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben soll. Eine Masche, die seit über zwei Jahren DAS Hauptthema hier im Forum ist. Also für uns nix Neues. Aber ich kann sich beruhigen. Beherzige bitte folgendes:

1) Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen: http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (der hat schon über 50 Seiten)

4) Runter mit dem Blutdruck


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



ragtime schrieb:


> Merkwürdig ist auch, dass in keinster Weise drinsteht, was ich bestellt haben soll ...
> 
> ... soll ich den Anhang öffnen oder nicht?


Mache mal den Anhang auf (evtl. eine pdf-Datei), dann weißt du mehr.


----------



## dvill (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> Mache mal den Anhang auf (evtl. eine pdf-Datei), dann weißt du mehr.


Das wäre unverantwortlich, Dateianhänge in unerwartet zugestellten Mails aus nicht vertrauenswürdigen Quellen zu öffnen.


> Öffnen Sie E-Mails und darin enthaltene Anhänge nur dann, wenn Sie aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle stammen.


BSI für Bürger


----------



## ragtime (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Nach langem Ringen hab ich jetzt mal den Anhang geöffnet, war ne pdf Datei.

Habs die daten unlesbar gemacht und stell sie mal hier rein.

_[durch Attachment ersetzt modinfo]_

Muss ich jetzt echt die 96€ zahlen? Ich wüsste wirklich nicht, was ich gekauft haben soll, ich hab an dem Tag nichtmal was downgeloadet, immer nur Post gecheckt, bissl gechattet. Das Komische ist, die haben ja auch alles von mir, Adresse, Name etc.

Den ganzen Thread lesen? Auwei... Naja, dann stöber ich eben mal ein bisschen


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Und wieder stellt sich die Frage - hat irgendwer deine Daten bei der Registrierung her genommen oder half der Anbieter mit bestehendem Datensatz nach? Beides wird sich nicht klären lassen und da du anscheinend nicht weißt, um was es hier geht, dürftest du wohl auch in keiner Pflicht stehen, da du keinen Vertrag gemacht hattest.


----------



## ragtime (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass ich an besagtem Tag wohl evtl doch etwas downgeloadet haben kann. Aber oben drüber stand groß und breit kostenlos.

Das Programm ist eh längst weg.
Was mach ich denn jetzt?

Hab bisschen gegoogelt. Stell ich jetzt entweder den 1. oder den 3. Musterbrief ein? 

Helft mir bitte!


----------



## ragtime (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Evtl habe ich dort auch die Adresse angegeben, weil dastand es sei kostenlos.

hier nochmal der link 

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fernsehen/sendungen/archiv20530.jsp?rubrik=20530&key=standard_document_33161042


----------



## katzenjens (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo ragtime (und alle anderen Abo-Fallen-geplagten),

ich kann verstehen, dass es nicht wirklich erbauend ist, sich seitenweise rechtlichen Kram durchzulesen, aber auch daran haben wir gedacht. :-D

Wer nicht lesen mag, kann sich erstmal den Kram als Video reinziehen.
Dann verweise ich noch auf mein Blog, wo ich versucht habe, mit kurzen Texten das wichtigste aus dem Forum zum Thema zu vermitteln.

Wenn man dann schon entspannter ist, kann man sich in aller Ruhe auch mal den immer wieder gerne genannten "Universallink" zum Thema anschauen.

Der Grund, wieso hier immer um den heissen Brei geredet wird und nie offen gesagt wird: "zahle nicht" oder "mache dies und jenes" liegt nicht daran, dass die Profis hier Spass dran haben, die Opfer zu veräppeln sondern am Rechtsberatungsgesetz in Deutschland, welches Rechtsberatung in Foren schlicht verbietet. Nur Anwälte und Verbraucherzentralen dürfen offiziell Rechtsberatung durchführen. Daher auch immer wieder der gleiche Tipp, wenn die Infos hier nicht reichen, ab zur Verbraucherzentrale. Die helfen gegen einen kleinen finanziellen Obulus, welcher dort allemal besser aufgehoben ist als bei windigen Anbietern.

Also, ruhig bleiben und einfach feststellen, dass auch im Internet Taschendiebe unterwegs sind .

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## ragtime (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

vielen dank erstmal eurer mühe und den antworten.

sicher bin ich mir wie gesagt nicht, wirklich dort gewesen zu sein, abe rmir kam die seite bekannt vor. aber ich gebe nie die adresse an, wenn man zahlen muss und ich nehm sowieso nur kostenloses im netz. 

ihr ratet mir also (indirekt) :smile: nicht zu zahlen.

Gut, hab trotzdem Schiss, weils finanziell nun zur Zeit nicht gerade gut aussieht bei mir.

Also erstmal ne Widerspruch? den ersten oder 3. Musterbrief von oben genannten link?


PS: ein video kann ich mir leider nicht "reinziehen", da ich schwerhörig bin und nicht immer genau verstehe, was gesagt wird. was schriftliches wär da also besser


----------



## ragtime (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

den link hab ich mir schon angeschaut (universallink) und komplett gelesen, bleibe aber trotzdem skeptisch. :cry:


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



ragtime schrieb:


> Also erstmal ne Widerspruch? den ersten oder 3. Musterbrief von oben genannten link?





katzenjens schrieb:


> Der Grund, wieso hier immer um den heissen Brei geredet wird und nie offen gesagt wird: "zahle nicht" oder "mache dies und jenes" liegt nicht daran, dass die Profis hier Spass dran haben, die Opfer zu veräppeln sondern am Rechtsberatungsgesetz in Deutschland, welches Rechtsberatung in Foren schlicht verbietet. Nur Anwälte und Verbraucherzentralen dürfen offiziell Rechtsberatung durchführen.


Richtig, und deswegen gibt es nicht mal darauf eine Antwort. Wenn das in andern Foren/Blogs  lockerer gesehen wird, haben sie entweder keine Ahnung, in welche Gefahr sie sich begeben oder *sehr* gut gefüllte Kriegskassen.
Wenn dir das alles nicht reicht, geh zur Verbraucherzentrale, die dürfen sagen "tu die, tu das"


----------



## katzenjens (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

der Schiss ist unbegründet. Soviel kann man sagen. Auch kann man sagen, dass es zwar nicht verkehrt ist, einen Musterbrief zu denen zu schicken, aber wirklich nutzen wird es eher nicht. Die Lümmels sind hartnäckig... im Unsinn schreiben :scherzkeks: .

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Die Lümmels sind hartnäckig... im Unsinn schreiben :scherzkeks: .


jep 

http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/


----------



## KatzenHai (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



ragtime schrieb:


> den link hab ich mir schon angeschaut (universallink) und komplett gelesen, bleibe aber trotzdem skeptisch. :cry:


Gut, dann mach halt das.

Mal ehrlich, was soll uns das beeindrucken? Oder anders herum: Wenn dir irgendwo im Internet irgendwer schriebe "tu gar nichts, da passiert schon nichts, keine Antwort ist vollkommen hyper-giga-wasserdicht-safe" - welchen Grund hast du, genau dem jetzt Glauben zu schenken?

Lebe mit der Unsicherheit - oder zahle den  dafür Berufenen für die Auskunft und die (auch nur vermeintliche?) Sicherheit.


----------



## sanchez112 (1 April 2008)

*Mega-Downloads.net---Rechnung:96Euro*

Hallo

Ich habe letzte Woche das Programm ICQ von der original-Website heruntergeladen. Ansonsten kein Programm. Heute habe ich eine Rechnung über 96Euro bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr M*****,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Wir hoffen, Sie finden Gefallen an unserem Service. Anbei
> erhalten Sie nun Ihre Rechnung für Ihre bestellte Leistung. Ein Jahreszugang zu [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse].
> ...


=Was soll ich jetzt tun-einfach ignorieren, mit Anwalt drohen oder gleich Anwalt einschalten?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe:wall:


----------



## wahlhesse (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Bitteschön:
1) Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen: http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen (der hat schon über 50 Seiten)

4) Runter mit dem Blutdruck 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## ragtime (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo sanchez,

exakt dieselbe email habe ich auch bekommen.
hab mich mittlerweile beruhigt.

scheint echt totale abzocke zu sein, wenn sie die emails massenweise am band losschicken an alle möglichen.

ich kann mich vage erinnern, bin mir aber net sicher, dass ich zu besagtem datum emule downgeloadet habe. allerdings habe ich nach kostenlosen dateien gesucht und kam auch auf so eine seite, wo das so beschrieben stand. da war ein link zum download. scheinbar war das der zu mega-downloads.net. 

ich hab jetzt erstmal nen widerspruch geschickt, die können mir/uns eigentlich nichts anhaben


----------



## meinereiner (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich bin auch Opfer. :cry:

Meine Mailadresse und die IP ist bekannt - alle andern Name und sonstige Daten sind "falsch".
(war kreativ und hatte standgas)


Hab ein paar Beiträge hier gelesen und werd jetzt erstmal abwarten was noch kommt.




> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxxx,
> 
> Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung (redaktionelle Inhalte) auf [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] am
> xxxxxxxxxxx bestellt. Leider konnten wir bis dato noch keinen Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verbuchen.
> ...



_Diverse Daten editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## meinereiner (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Herzlichen Dank MOD/BR

Hab eine Edit-Funktion, die andere Boards sinnvollerweise zu verfügung stellen, vergebens gesucht.


----------



## BenTigger (1 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@meinereiner  
Wir stellen auch Editierfunktionen zur Verfügung, jedoch nicht für User die die ersten Beiträge erstellen, da dieses in der Vergangenheit dazu genutzt wurde Mod-Editierungen rückgängig zu machen und das Forum so in Gefahr brachten. Wenn du dich hier auskennst und bereits einige Nachrichten geschrieben hast, bekommst du auch den Edit-Button zu sehen


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (1 April 2008)

*AW: Passauer Banken*

Hat eigentlich schon jemand die genannten Passauer Banken mit der Nase drauf gestoßen, was sie da für einen Kunden haben?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Bankverbindung der größte Schwachpunkt ist - wenn sich genug erboste Downloader beschweren!

Wuschel


----------



## Reducal (2 April 2008)

*AW: Passauer Banken*



Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand die genannten Passauer Banken mit der Nase drauf gestoßen, was sie da für einen Kunden haben?


Wozu das? Zur Sicherheit erstattet die Bank dann eine Geldwäscheverdachtsanzeige und das BLKA prüft die Kuntoumstände und das Umsatzverhalten. Letztendlöich wird man darauf kommen, dass alle Zahlungseingänge per Überweisung (also "freiwillig") veranlasst wurden, weil die Leute eine Rechnung oder Mahnung dazu bekommen hatten. Geldwäsche greift nur dann, wenn es eine Grundstraftat gibt - gibt es die? Außerdem gehört das Konto mMn über einen kleinen Umweg dem Anbieter also scheidet der Geldwäscheverdacht von vornherein aus.

Die Meldung an eine Bank, dass der Kontoinhaber womöglich dies oder jenes falsch macht, ist für den Mitteiler nicht ungefährlich, da das auch nach hinten losgehen kann: http://www.juraforum.de/gesetze/BGB/824/824_BGB_kreditgef%E4hrdung.html

Viel effektiver sehe ich da einen Hinweis an die Steuerfahndung, da ja deutsche Kunden am deutschen Markt betroffen sind. Es bleibt zu klären, ob die deutsche Umsatzsteuer ordnungsgemäß und in korrekter Höhe abgeführt wird.


----------



## dvill (2 April 2008)

*AW: Passauer Banken*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wozu das?


Es geht um Hinweise an die Bank, die objektiv richtig sind. Objektiv richtig sind Kopien der Mahndrohschreiben sowie Verlinkungen auf Inhalte der Verbraucherzentralen oder hier im Forum.

Banken sind dankbar für solche Hinweise. Banken mögen es nicht, wenn sie in der Öffentlichkeit als Komplizen von Neppern, Schleppern oder Bauerfänger wahrgenommen werden könnten.


----------



## Brauni3566 (2 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Sanchez,

ich habe ebenfalls heute die gleiche Rechnung erhalten. Nur die Ruhe.

[ edit] 

P.P.S. Auch nicht von Anwaltsschreiben oder Inkassoservice nervös machen lassen.

Gruß!


----------



## Werner Günther (2 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



daGroove schrieb:


> was ich in den letzten tagen so alles gelesen habe, wird da eh nichts bei rumkommen...
> _full quote gekürzt modinfo _


Hall0 Freunde.
Auch ich bin ein Leidensgenosse ich wurde bein laden von Open Office offensichtlich über den Tisch gezogen. Was kann mann denn dagegen tun?
Ich hab zunächst mal die Zahlung von 96€ abgelehnt.
Grüße aus Nürnberg Werner


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Werner Günther schrieb:


> Was kann mann denn dagegen tun?



1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen 

4) entspannen


----------



## ragtime (2 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

dieses mega downloads hat wohl grad seine aktive phase. ne ich mach mir da keine gedanken mehr. der widerspruch und der rest wird ignoriert, falls da was kommen sollte.


----------



## binja65 (2 April 2008)

*AW: Passauer Banken*



dvill schrieb:


> Es geht um Hinweise an die Bank, die objektiv richtig sind. Objektiv richtig sind Kopien der Mahndrohschreiben sowie Verlinkungen auf Inhalte der Verbraucherzentralen oder hier im Forum.
> 
> Banken sind dankbar für solche Hinweise. Banken mögen es nicht, wenn sie in der Öffentlichkeit als Komplizen von Neppern, Schleppern oder Bauerfänger wahrgenommen werden könnten.



Da muss wohl schon jemand die Bank informiert haben, jetzt Commerzbank Passau, vorher VR-Bank Passau:scherzkeks:


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 April 2008)

*AW: Passauer Banken*



binja65 schrieb:


> Da muss wohl schon jemand die Bank informiert haben, jetzt Commerzbank Passau, vorher VR-Bank Passau:scherzkeks:


Sie wandern, sie wandern, von einer Bank zur andern...  :-D


----------



## XXmysteryManXX (2 April 2008)

*Abmahneung?*

gilt auch mein widerrufsrecht bei verträgen, wenn beim anmelden fett dasteht, dass man 96 euro bezahlen muss?

JAmes

([noparse]http://www.mega-downloads.net./[/noparse])

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2008)

*AW: Abmahneung?*

Wieso Abmahnung?

Widerrufsrecht hat man immer.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 April 2008)

*AW: Abmahneung?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Widerrufsrecht hat man immer.



Nein! Dem darf ich mal dezent widersprechen.

Lesestoff:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widerrufsrecht

Und alles weitere (siehe oben das Posting):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=230032#post230032


----------



## kruemelchen (3 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Moin moin,

ich hab auch schon ne Mahnung gekriegt. Da steht genau derselbe Rotz drin wie bei Euch.

Ist ja auch alles schön und gut. Aber was mich nur stutzig macht:

1. Ich hatte mich bei Emule angemeldet und dort steht offen neben der Anmeldemaske das man diesen Vertrag abschliesst. Und in den AGB´s stehts auch klipp und klar drin.

2. Wenn man [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] googlet, steht auch direkt unter der Interneseite:für nur 96,- im Jahr, bla bla bla.

Also wenn man es mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet doch völlig in Ordnung. Da wird´s ja schon angekündigt noch bevor man die Seite geöffnet hat.

Ich werd auch nicht zahlen und sie sich die Finger wund schreiben lassen.

Euch allen noch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Schon diverse Mal geschrieben: Webseiten sind *nicht* in Granit gemeißelt und  Layouts können beliebig 
durch die Art der Verlinkung manipuliert werden.

 Die  Beweislast für die Richtigkeit der Forderung liegt *immer* beim Fordernden, 
*nicht* umgekehrt vom Verbraucher, dass die Forderung unberechtigt sei.


----------



## papaichulo136 (3 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo liebe Mitleidenden,

mir ist auch das selbe passiert, wie den meisten von euch. Bin seit neuestem auch Goldmember bei mega-downloads.

hab das selbe schon einmal mit einer anderen "Firma" durchgemacht.
Aber nach einem halben Jahr gibt jeder mal auf.

Für diejenigen von euch die immer noch unsicher deswegen sind, hab ich einen tollen Bericht von einem Anwalt, der genau diesen Fall mit besagter Firma behandelt hat.

http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Haustürvertrag---Wie-komme-ich-da-wieder-raus__f30682.html

Immer schön durchhalten.


----------



## Mikewoodfilm (3 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

WICHTIG !!! Bezahlen Sie NICHTS an die [...]. Ich recherchiere für einen Fernsehbeitrag und kann nur warnen!!!
Antworten Sie nicht auf e-mails! Lassen Sie sich nicht einschüchtern. Wahrscheinlich passiert dann gar nichts. Sollten Sie dennoch Post erhalten (von einem Inkassobüro oder einem Anwalt) keine Angst. Den Rechtsstreit (zu dem es nicht kommen wird !!) würden Sie gewinnen. 

Übrigens ist die Firma auch unter Pseudonymen in Foren unterwegs und schreibt Dinge wie "zahlt unbedingt, sonst entstehen nur noch mehr Kosten. Ich habe es selbst schon erlebt ..."

Die Firma setzt nur auf Einschüchterung. Keine Angst! 

Mikewoodfilm


----------



## ragtime (3 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Habe heute eine Antwort von meinem Widerspruch im Postfach gehabt 





> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Sie hätten flexibel innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach der Anmeldung kündigen können. Da Sie jedoch keinen Anspruch von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht gemacht haben, wurde Ihr Vertrag wie in der per Email übermittelten Widerrufsbelehrung erläutert, auf ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement im Wert von 96,00 Euro / Jahr verlängert. Die Mindestvertragslaufzeit bei Mega-Downloads.net beträgt 24 Monate.
> 
> ...





Und nu? 

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## wahlhesse (3 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Futter für den Spam-Ordner?


----------



## Axel G. Voges (3 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Leute.

Folgendes habe ich gestern erhalten:




> Sehr geehrter Herr Voges,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Wir hoffen, Sie finden Gefallen an unserem Service. Anbei
> erhalten Sie nun Ihre Rechnung für Ihre bestellte Leistung. Ein Jahreszugang zu [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse].
> ...


Ich habe daraufhin sofort widersprochen und mit einschalten meines Rechtsanwalts gedroht.

Das sollte genügen.

Viele Grüße

Axel G. Voges

_Diverse Daten editiert und URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Axel G. Voges schrieb:


> ...mit einschalten meines Rechtsanwalts gedroht.


...tut mir leid dir sagen zu müssen, dass das ziemlich überflüssig ist. Was sol denn ein Rechtsanwalt (außer Rechtsberatung) bewirken gegen ein Österreichisches Unternehmen, dass sich hinter einem dubaianischen Briefkasten versteckt? Der Anbieter kann (wahrscheinlich) eine Armee an Anwälten aufbieten, wenn er das möchte - Erfahrung mit Streitigkeiten hat er ohnehin genug und Geld ganz offensichtlich auch.


----------



## outlaw666 (4 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...tut mir leid dir sagen zu müssen, dass das ziemlich überflüssig ist. Was sol denn ein Rechtsanwalt (außer Rechtsberatung) bewirken gegen ein Österreichisches Unternehmen, dass sich hinter einem dubaianischen Briefkasten versteckt? Der Anbieter kann (wahrscheinlich) eine Armee an Anwälten aufbieten, wenn er das möchte - Erfahrung mit Streitigkeiten hat er ohnehin genug und Geld ganz offensichtlich auch.



 Na Und! Deshalb kriegen diese Brüder trotzdem kein Geld von Uns !!!


----------



## sonja119 (4 April 2008)

*Mega Download [.....]*

Hallo zusammen!
Mein Freund ist leider auch auf die Masche von Mega-download reingefallen.
Er hat logischerweise nicht damit gerechnet, ein 2 Jahres Abo abzuschließen, wenn er sich ein Freeware Programm runterlädt. Noch dazu werden die Kosten nur ganz klein am Rand ausgewiesen.

Was nun? Habe schon per Mail widersprochen, wird aber natürlich nicht akzeptiert. 

Habe auf den Infoseiten hier gefunden, dass auch im Fall eines verlorenen Prozesses "nur" ca. 160 € auf einen zukommen. Aber plus aller Mahngebühren und so, oder? Das sind ja nochmal ein paar Hundert Euro..
Hilfe!!!


----------



## kruemelchen (4 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



ragtime schrieb:


> Hallo sanchez,
> 
> exakt dieselbe email habe ich auch bekommen.
> hab mich mittlerweile beruhigt.
> ...





genau. Emule hab ich auch runtergeladen.


----------



## kruemelchen (4 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Futter für den Spam-Ordner?



Ich habe die Mail Adresse von denen in meine Blacklist gesetzt. Hat nichts genützt?! Hab trotzdem wieder Post von denen bekommen.


----------



## wahlhesse (4 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Musst Du halt manuelle Mülltrennung machen :scherzkeks:.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## BlueIce (4 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

hier erstmal meine Vorgeschichte.

Ich hatte mir am 08.03.2008 einen neuen PC zugelegt und wollte mir natürlich auch ein mir vertrautes Antivirenprogramm Installieren, soweit so gut.
Habe auch einen entsprechenden Link gefunden der mich zu dem Programm Antivir bringen sollte (hatte er auch), zu meiner Überraschung musste ich aber meine Daten (Name,Vorname,Straße,Ort und mein Geburtsdatum) eingeben, dieser Pflicht bin ich natürlich auch ordnungsgemäß nachgekommen und gab die Daten ein wodurch ich dann auch sofort mit dem Download beginnen konnte.
Und jetzt geht´s los:
- am 08.03.2008 bekam ich abends eine Mail von einer Firma Namens Mega Download worin stand:



> Hallo, Heinz Mustermann,
> anbei erhalten Sie Ihre persönlichen Zugangsdaten für den Mitgliederbereich!


Ich staunte nicht schlecht und gab aber dieser Mail keine weitere Beachtung.
- am 24.03.2008 bekam ich dann folgende Mail



> Sehr geehrter Herr Mustermann,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Wir hoffen, Sie finden Gefallen an unserem [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse].
> Die Kosten belaufen sich auf EUR 8,00 (inkl. MwSt.) monatlich, zahlbar 12 Monate im Voraus zu einem Gesamtpreis
> ...


worauf ich ganz große Augen bekam und erstmal total irritiert war was das solle.

Nach eine Mail und einem Anruf meinerseits (es ging darum das es sich hier um ein Versehen handeln muss und ich selbstverständlich nicht für diese Kosten aufkommen werde sagte mir ein Herr Unantastbar(Name aus Datenschutzgründen nicht Ausgeschrieben) mich darüber aufklären wollte das ich das jetzt bezahlen müsste da es sich hier um einen Online-Vertrag handelt, worauf ich natürlich das Gespräch beendet habe und mich SOFORT an meinen Anwalt gewand habe.
Dieser wiederum hat sich der Sache angenommen und hat als erstes Schreiben folgen Text verwendet:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> in vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit zeigen wir die Interessenvertretung unseres Mandanten, des Herrn Heinz Mustermann, Straße Nr., 76186 Lügenhausen, an. Das Mandat wurde angenommen. Zu unsere Legitimation fügen wir als Anlage zu diesem Schreiben eine auf uns lautende Vollmacht bei.
> Grund unsere Beauftragung ist die Tatsache, dass Sie gegen unseren Mandanten einen Forderungsbetrag in Höhe von 96,00 € aufgrund einer angeblichen Bestellung im Internat geltend machen.
> Unserem Mandanten wird unterstellt, Ihnen am 08.03.2008 online einen Auftrag für ein Abonnement erteilt zu haben.
> ...


Und heute am 04.04.2008 bekam ich nun die erfreuliche Post von meinem Anwalt worin steht:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Mustermann,
> 
> in vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit können wir Ihnen erfreulicherweise mitteilen, dass uns die Firma Blue Byte FZE ( Mega Download) bestätigt hat, dass die gegen Sie gerichtete Forderung nicht aufrecht erhalten wird.


Ich hoffe dass es jetzt einige hier geben wird, die dann doch einmal für einen kleinen Beitrag mal ihren Anwalt bei solch einer [........] einschalten werde. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh diesen schritt gewagt zu haben.

mit besten Grüßen

BlueIce

_Diverse Daten editiert und Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## KatzenHai (4 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



BlueIce schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass es jetzt einige hier geben wird, die dann doch einmal für einen kleinen Beitrag mal ihren Anwalt bei solch einer [.......] einschalten werde. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh diesen schritt *gewagt* zu haben.


Nun, einen Anwalt zu mandatieren ist so ein großes *Wagnis* nun auch nicht ...
:scherzkeks:


----------



## ragtime (4 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich finde es Quatsch, Geld an den Anwalt zu bezahlen, weil die eh nichts gegend ich haben. Und der Anwalt ist sicherlich teurer als die 96€, hm?

Wenn ich mich also an den Anwalt wende, kann ichd och gleich lieber die 96e bezahlen^^


----------



## KatzenHai (4 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



ragtime schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich also an den Anwalt wende, kann ichd och gleich lieber die 96e bezahlen^^


Wem gönnst du's denn mehr, der Abzockertruppe oder nem Organ der Rechtspflege?

"Support your local attourney!" :dafuer:


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



ragtime schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich also an den Anwalt wende, kann ichd och gleich lieber die 96e bezahlen^^


Sehe keine Veranlassung sich an einen Anwalt zu wenden oder die Kohle abzudrücken.

Nach dem Studium der Infos sollte das eigentlich langsam klar sein, was zu tun ist bzw *nicht* zu tun ist.


----------



## ragtime (4 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

huhu captain,

so war das nicht gemeint, dass ich das tue, sondern als "wäre" form. weiß jetz nicht den germanistischen fachbegriff dafür, sorry :-p

ich dachte ich hab oft genug geschrieben, was ich tue. jemand, der sich an den anwalt gewendet hat, war ja nicht ich. und auf das bezog sich mein wäre-post.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



ragtime schrieb:


> sondern als "wäre" form. weiß jetz nicht den germanistischen fachbegriff dafür, sorry :-p.


 konjunktiv irrealis


----------



## ragtime (4 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

jep, das wars, danke :-D


----------



## Kräuterhexe (5 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Für alle die neu einsteigen und noch ein bisschen geschockt sind.

Ich kann nur sagen, ich lass sie schreiben, antworte nicht und ignoriere das. Reagieren muss man nur auf Gerichtsschreiben und dann reicht ein Widerspruch (wenn jemand wirklich ein Schreiben vom Gericht bekommt, würde ich das gerne wissen, ich glaub da nicht dran). Lasst euch nicht nervös machen, das ist es nicht wert. So tun, als hätte man nie Kontakt zu diesen Firmen gehabt, schont die Nerven!

Kümmert euch um die wichtigen Sachen des Lebens!


----------



## edh123 (5 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Achtung!!!

Unser [ edit]  hat die Webseite neu gestaltet.

Nun wird auf der Homepage [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] in großen Lettern über die Mitgliedschaft und den Preis 96 € geworben.

Wenn man nun ein Programm zum Downloaden anklickt kommt die Aufforderung sich einzuloggen.

Man schein sich nun den rechtlichen Vorschriften anzunähern.

Hoffentlich hat jeder der betroffen ist die alte Homepage ausgedruckt, damit man evtl. beweisen kann, daß ein Abschluß eines ABO`s nicht sofort ersichtlich war.


----------



## outlaw666 (5 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ja,ja schon klar das dieser "Tolle" Verein das so macht, aber nur wenn direckt drauf geht auf die Seite.
Durch die Hntertür schauts nähmlich ganz anders aus vom Layout her.
Übrigens!!!Ich habe an Computerbild geschrieben, die möchten doch bitte im Downloadbereich den Link zu dem FLV-Player Download enfernen, der führt nähmlich zu mega-downlods.net in Klammern steht da (Inserat) Heist !! wir bekommen ja Geld von dennen oder nicht????


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



edh123 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat jeder der betroffen ist die alte Homepage ausgedruckt, damit man evtl. beweisen kann, daß ein Abschluß eines ABO`s nicht sofort ersichtlich war.


Zum zigten Mal: Es ist Sache des Anbieters im Streitfall zu beweisen, das alles korrekt abgelaufen ist. Da sich die Herrschaften aber nie vor Gericht trauen, wird es nie zur einer echten Auseinandersetzung darüber  kommen.
Kein User ist verpflichtet ständig Screenshot zu ziehen um seine "Unschuld" zu beweisen.


----------



## Wembley (5 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



edh123 schrieb:


> Nun wird auf der Homepage [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] in großen Lettern über die Mitgliedschaft und den Preis 96 € geworben.


Wo bitte stehen große Lettern, die noch dazu den Preis anzeigen?
Abgesehen davon ist der Schmäh schon alt. Wie das funktioniert und was es damit auf sich hat, haben dir eh schon "outlaw666" und "Captain Picard" erklärt.

Siehe auch meine Signatur.


----------



## edh123 (5 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Sorry, bin noch nicht ganz sattelfest mit der Bedienung.

Wenn Du es nicht glaubst, mach doch mal die Homepage von denen jetzt neu auf!!

edh123


----------



## Wembley (5 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



edh123 schrieb:


> Wenn Du es nicht glaubst, mach doch mal die Homepage von denen jetzt neu auf!!


Ach so. Ja, da hast du recht. Allerdings kann das menschliche Auge (oder das Hirn) auch das übersehen. Ist layouttechnisch nicht ungeschickt gemacht. Eine Menge Infos und man ist auf die Programme fokkusiert. Bei Freewareprogrammen sucht man erst recht nicht nach Preisen. Aber vielleicht habe ich diese Startseite schon zu oft gesehen und war daher irgendwie "blockiert". *g*

Wie dem auch sei: Es ist wohl kaum ein User, der seine Daten in die Anmeldemaske eingetragen hat, über die Startseite dorthin gekommen. 

Es ist nachwievor das gültig, was vorhin geschrieben wurde. Also keine Panik.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



edh123 schrieb:


> Wenn Du es nicht glaubst, mach doch mal die Homepage von denen jetzt neu auf!!


Wer sagt dir, dass die immer so aussieht?  Das kann beliebig manipuliert werden: jetzt,
 zwischendurch oder durch die Art der (Zugangs)Verlinkung.  Hab ich schon  in allen Varianten schon gesehen und  ich beobachte diese Seiten bestimmt etwas länger und intensiver als du. 

Warum marschieren denn diese Knaben nicht vor Gericht um ihre dubiosen Methoden absegen  zu lassen? 

Nochmal: Webseiten sind nicht in Granit  gemeißelt, wann wird das endlich in die Köpfe reingegehen


----------



## LX78 (5 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo gemeinde.....

also ich habe jetzt auch endlich meine goldene mitgliedskarte bei dem verein....
bin also auch reingefallen...:wall:
bloß kann ich mich nicht an folgende sachen erinnern:

1.) -was ich runtergeladen haben soll, icq oder antivir müsste es gewesen sein
2.) -ob ich tatsächlich eine email mit aktivierungslink bekommen habe?

naja, is ja auch wurscht......ich habe mir die ersten und letzten seiten des forums durchgelesen, youtube angeschaut.....stundenlang gegoogelt....und muss sagen dass ich schon etwas beruhigt bin...aber son ungutes gefühl fährt ständig mit.....trotzallem...
hier mal kurz der emailverkehr:

1.)



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Wir hoffen, Sie finden Gefallen an unserem Service. Anbei
> erhalten Sie nun Ihre Rechnung für Ihre bestellte Leistung. Ein Jahreszugang zu [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse].
> ...



....ÜBERRASCHUNG !!!!!!! :wall:
2.) meine Antwort



> hääääääääh?,
> 
> ich habe mich garnicht auf ihrer seite angemeldet. ich frage mich wie sie überhaupt an meine adresse kommen.
> 
> ...


3.) derren Antwort



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch akzeptiert, somit wurden Sie über die Vertragsbedingungen bestens in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> 
> ...


.....ich kann mich beim besten willen nich dran erinnern von denen ne mail mit bestätigungslink bekommen zu haben.....habe mein gesamtes postfach abgegrast....nix gefunden!!!

ist natürlich toll, dass die widerrufsfrist abgelaufen ist...

ich bin dann auf die website gegangen, und war erstaunt dass da echt was von 96 euros steht.....ich bin mir sicher dass nie irgendwas runtergeladen hätte wenn das auf der seite auf der ich gewesen sein muss, so genau definiert gewesen wäre....nunja.....jedenfalls haben die jetzt tatsächlich meine KORREKTE :wall::wall::wall: adresse !!!!

was mich irgendwie beunruhigt!!!

_Diverse Daten editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



LX78 schrieb:


> ich bin dann auf die website gegangen, und war erstaunt dass da echt was von 96 euros steht.....!



Bin es satt immer wieder dieselben Erklärungen dazu zu posten.


----------



## LX78 (5 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ja ich weiß......nicht in stein gemeiselt unn so!!! 

ich habe auch nicht vor zu zahlen, ärgere mich schon, dass ich überhaupt auf die email geantwortet hatte.

war aber leider bevor ich dieses forum entdeckt hatte.

ich werde einfach alle zukünftigen emails ausdrucken, aufheben und ignorieren...


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



LX78 schrieb:


> ich werde einfach alle zukünftigen emails ausdrucken, aufheben und ignorieren...


:dafuer: :thumb:


----------



## outlaw666 (6 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

:respekt:


----------



## chrischan64 (6 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo geschädigte!!!
Habe folgenden vorschlag: lasst uns doch mal eine sammelklage gegen diesen schwe....laden machen. habe außerdem meine erfahrungen an cttv gesendet, vielleicht machen sie ja mal einen bericht über diesen [.........].
irgendwie muss die brüder doch ausschalten!!:sun:

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (6 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



chrischan64 schrieb:


> Habe folgenden vorschlag: lasst uns doch mal eine sammelklage


Sammelklage gibt es in Deutschland nicht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## claudia123claudia (7 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich habe auch bald das gleiche problem.
mein sohn ist gestern im netz unterwegs gewesen und wollte sich ein virenprogramm downloaden:wall:. ist dann auf irgendeine seite gekommen, wo
es auch um diese kostenpflichtigen abos geht und hat sich dort angemeldet. 
aber wir haben keine e-mail bekommen, was aber eigentlich passieren sollte. natürlich hat er dann auch kein programm von der seite runtergeladen.
ich finde aber die seite auch nicht wieder. habe heute schon 5 stunden im
netz gesucht. mega-downloads.de war es nicht und download-sofort.de war es auch nicht. kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen, was es 
noch für seiten gibt, wegen dem widerruf.
danke für die hilfe im vorraus.


----------



## volpal (7 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Evt. mal in den Browser-Verlauf schauen wo er denn überall gewesen ist.

Aber für eine Anmeldung müßte man meiner Meinung nach auch eine Besätigung bekommen. Wenn die kommt kann man auch widersprechen und wenn man das innerhalb der 14 Tage tut, ist man im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen, die von der Mega-Download-Seite betroffen sind, normalerweise auf der ganz sicheren Seite, da man rechtzeitig widerrufen hat.


----------



## volpal (7 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Noch was:
Hatte heute morgen ein sehr informatives Gespräch mit einem Herrn von einem Inkassobüro. 
Der meinte es ist klar, daß ein Inkassobüro tätig wird, wenn es den Auftrag einer Firma bekommt. Da ist es auch kein Problem wenn eine Art "Sammelklage" eingereicht wird, wo sehr viele Forderungen auf einen Schlag eingeholt werden sollen. 
Das Inkassobüro prüft aber nicht ob die Forderung berechtigt ist oder was auch immer und das wäre denen auch ziemlich egal.
Die haben halt nur den Auftrag das Geld einzutreiben, weil der der Rechnungssteller nicht selber geschafft hat und der Kunde nicht auf Mahnungen reagiert hat. 
Das Inkasso wäre die vorletzte Möglichkeit für eine Firma.

Aussagen vom Inkassobüro, daß die Forderung berechtigt wäre, darf und kann ein Inkassobüro aber nicht machen, da die überhaupt nicht sagen können ob die Forderung berechtigt ist oder nicht.

Insofern kann man das Inkassobüro, welches die Forderung eintreiben soll, getrost im Zusammenhang mit den Leuten von Mega-Downlads sehen, ansonsten würden die am Telefon nicht solche Aussagen tätigen !!
Bei Rückfragen hätten diese lediglich mitzuteilen, daß man den Auftrag hat die Forderung einzuholen und das man bei Rückfragen vom Kunden dies zu vermerken hat.


Der weitere Weg, so sagte mir der vom Inkasso, ist nun, daß wenn das Geld nicht eingetrieben werden konnte die Sache einem Rechtsanwalt übergeben würde, der wiederum den Mahnbescheid schicken würde.

Wenn es denn soweit kommt und man Einspruch dagegen einlegt, wird wiederum der Kläger (als Mega-Downloads) gefragt ob sie denn nun gerichtliche Schritt einleiten möchten. Automatisch geht das also aufgrund des Einspruchs gegen den Mahnbescheid nicht.

Dann wiederum muß diese dubiose Firma entscheiden, ob man den gerichtlichen Weg geht. 

Allerdings werden die Kosten höher und höher und höher und ob diese am Ende den Kunden aufgebrummt werden würde dann das Gericht entscheiden. 

Da dies wie schon immer hier geschrieben sehr fragwürdig ist, dürfte der Gerichtstermin wie schon öfter beschrieben, mit Sicherheit nicht zustande kommen !!

Selbst wenn am Ende herauskäme, daß die Firma Recht hat mit ihrer Forderung würden teilweise noch Kosten an denen hängen bleiben (wenn z.B. entschieden wird 50 % der Gerichtskosten müssen vom Kläger getragen werden) und diese Kosten würden die Forderung bei weitem übersteigen.

Also alles wie gehabt: Alles locker sehen und beruhigt die weiteren Schreiben abwarten 

Alles nur Einschüchterung und die Leute die aufgrund der Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben reagieren die finanzieren die Firma bzw. die Kosten des Inkassobüros, wenn das nicht sowieso mit zu "dem Verein" dazugehört.....


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



volpal schrieb:


> Der weitere Weg, so sagte mir der vom Inkasso, ist nun, daß wenn das Geld nicht eingetrieben werden konnte die Sache einem Rechtsanwalt übergeben würde, der wiederum den Mahnbescheid schicken würde.


Aber nicht der Inkassofritze sondern nur der Forderungssteller selber. 
Inkassobüros übertreiben  gern mit ihren Möglichkeiten und Befugnissen


----------



## Wembley (7 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



claudia123claudia schrieb:


> mega-downloads.de war es nicht und download-sofort.de war es auch nicht.


Vielleicht mega-downloads.*net* (siehe Threadtitel)? 
de-Domains sind bei dieser Art von Geschäftsleuten nicht so beliebt (obwohl es sie immer noch gibt).
Wobei speziell die mega-downloads.net sehr viele Layouts besitzt.


----------



## ragtime (7 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@claudia

ich sehe keinen Grund, [........]

Der Rext, siehe Rest des Threads :-p

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen (möglicher Verstoß gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz) editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Djadjakolja (7 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Könn ihr mir bitte sagen wie es bei euch ausgegangen ist?


----------



## Wembley (7 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Djadjakolja schrieb:


> Könn ihr mir bitte sagen wie es bei euch ausgegangen ist?


Wie soll es denn ausgegangen sein? Vor Gericht kam unseres Wissens nach keiner, was ja nicht untypisch für dieses Geschäftsmodell ist. Der Abschnitt "Allgemeines" in unserem Board ist ja voll von solchen Geschichten.

Um dich genauer zu informieren, empfehle ich:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen


----------



## volpal (8 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Aber nicht der Inkassofritze sondern nur der Forderungssteller selber.
> Inkassobüros übertreiben  gern mit ihren Möglichkeiten und Befugnissen



Ja, meinte ich ja auch. Der vom Inkasso meinte ja selber, die haben da gar keine Handhabe und fordern nur das Geld ein.
Wenn das nichts hilft (viele Leute sind bei Inkasso gleich eingeschüchtert und zahlen) dann wird die Sache zum Anftragsteller zurückgegeben und der gibts dann womöglich einen Rechtsanwalt, der wiederum den Mahnbescheid erlässt.
Wobei einen Mahnbescheid ja auch jeder und auch ohne RA erlassen kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



volpal schrieb:


> Wobei einen Mahnbescheid ja auch jeder und auch ohne RA erlassen kann.


Beantragt werden kann er von jedermann  beim Amtsgericht, *kostet mindestens  23€ per Vorkasse*
  und  beinhaltet keinerlei  Prüfung der Forderung. Wird widersprochen, bleibt der Forderungssteller
 auf den Kosten sitzen. Dann könnte er klagen, was so gut wie nie geschieht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> 
> *"Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht."*


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



volpal schrieb:


> (viele Leute sind bei Inkasso gleich eingeschüchtert und zahlen)


Leider , Inkassobüros haben keinerlei Sonderrechte im Gegenteil. Privat-TV hat da  
schon viel Unsinn die Welt gesetzt. Viele Menschen bekommen völlig zu Unrecht das Flattern,
 wenn sie Inkasso hören/lesen, vermutlich haben sie zuviel von russisch Inkasso gesehen


----------



## Jule2008 (8 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi alle zusammen, habe gestern auch so eine e-mail-Rechnung bekommen, natürlich erst 15 Tage nach dem angeblichen Abo. Nach Durchlesen einiger Beiträge fühle ich mich in meiner ursprünglich beabsichtigten Taktik bestärkt: Beine hochlegen und nix tun. Und wenn mir die Briefe zu dreist werden, SPAM. Aber noch bin ich neugierig und will wissen, welche Boshaftigkeiten denen über die Lippen kommen.
Hihi, eigentlich ganz witzig, ein Krimi und wir alle mittendrin.

Hey Leute, nicht einschüchtern lassen!!!

Vielleicht sollte man denen mal eine Rechnung schicken über... hmm... keine Ahnung was, Vorschläge?

Super gutes Forum:sun::sun::sun:


----------



## meinereiner (8 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo

Ich weiß nicht ob es inzwischen gepostet wurde - 
inzwischen ist der thread recht lang geworden. :-?


Im aktuelle "PC Magazin" (Ausgabe 5/2007) steht ab Seite 28, 
ein recht interessanter Artikel > Internetbetrug ABGEZOCKT-ABGEWEHRT 


Verwiesen wird auf eine Seite der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin.

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=128


----------



## Leandra85 (9 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo zusammen

als ich heute mittag meine post öffnete war ich erstmal geschockt...

ich habe einen brief vom inkassobüro "Collector Forderungsmanagement" erhalten. Die schreiben mir, dass ich der firma "Blue Byte FZE" (www.mega-downloads.net) den Betrag von EUR 150.64 schulde (Hauptforderung EUR 96.00, Mahnkosten des Auftraggebers EUR 6.00, 10% Zinsen seit 21.01.08 EUR 2.29, Inkassokosten EUR 38.94, 19% MWST EUR 7.40). 

Ich war dann auf der Internetseite www.mega-downloads.net um zu sehen, was das überhaupt ist. Ich kenne diese seite überhaupt nicht und ich habe nie eine E-Mail geschweige denn eine Rechnung oder eine Mahnung erhalten sondern nur jetzt den Inkassoauftrag. 

Ich habe gelesen, dass viele von euch das selbe Problem haben/hatten. Leider konnte ich nirgends lesen, wie es schlussendlich bei euch ausgegangen ist....! :roll:

wie ich gelesen habe, hat niemand auf diese rechnungen/mahnungen/inkassoaufträge reagiert....wie gings weiter?

ich habe mir überlegt, dieses inkassounternehmen oder die firma mega-downloads (blue byte) anzurufen oder per email zu kontaktieren....soll ich das tun oder ratet ihr mir davon ab? 

was soll ich tun? bitte helft mir...möchte nachher nicht eine betreibung haben :-(( :wall:

liebe grüsse 
angi


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Leandra85 schrieb:


> ich habe einen brief vom inkassobüro *"Collector Forderungsmanagement"* erhalten. Die schreiben mir, dass ich der firma "Blue Byte FZE" (w*w.mega-downloads.net) den Betrag von EUR 150.64 schulde


Warum zieht mir beim Lesen des Namens permanent ein so strenger Geruch nach ostwestfälischem Pferdemist in die Nase?


----------



## chrischan64 (9 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Leute, 
habe heute ein musterschreiben nach wien gefaxt, worauf ich u.a. informiertwurde, dass ihre seite natürlich sogar per gutachten, als einwandfrei beurteilt wurde. der laden ist nur noch peinlich, aber das gutachten sollen sie mir trotzdem mal zukommen lassen, wer weiß wofür man das noch gebrauchen kann!!
hier ein paar ausschnitte!!!



> ,,Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> wir bedauern  (mein einspruch per fax ist gemeint!!),
> doch wir gingen keine Rechtsverletzungen ein und gehen rechtlich mit völlig korrekten Mitteln vor.
> Unsere Internetseite wurde anwaltlich geprüft und positiv bestätigt (Gutachten kann vorgelegt werden).
> ...



ich zahle trotzdem nicht!!!!!:-p


----------



## Bellantone (9 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ja, jetzt bin ich ebenfalls reingefallen. Klar - zahlen werde ich nicht !!!

Habe ne Mail bekommen und BITTE UM RAT

Hier nun die Mail:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Am 21.03.2008 haben Sie mittels elektronischem Verfahren auf unserer Webseite ([noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse]), durch Eingabe Ihrer persönlichen zum Vertragsschluss notwendigen Daten und dem Klicken auf die Schaltfläche "Absenden", ein verbindliches Angebot auf Abschluss des Vertrags abgegeben. Die Annahme erfolgte unsererseits durch Übersendung der Zugangsdaten zu den kostenpflichtigen Inhalten per E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Bitte um Hilfestellung,

Mario


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



chrischan64 schrieb:


> wir bedauern  (mein einspruch per fax ist gemeint!!),  doch wir gingen keine Rechtsverletzungen ein und gehen rechtlich mit völlig korrekten Mitteln vor.
> Unsere Internetseite wurde anwaltlich geprüft und positiv bestätigt (Gutachten kann vorgelegt werden).
> ....  teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass wir laut unserem Gutachten der Forderungsrechtmäßigkeit alle Punkte des BGB befolgt haben.


Da fällt mir eigentlich nur das da ein:
[ironie]


> Unsere Goofy Service-Com Ltd. ist im übrigen vom Verbraucherschutz in Madagaskar zertifiziert worden. Was wir machen, ist alles rechtens und von 5 Anwälten abgesegnet.
> Bei uns wird im übrigen der Verbraucherschutz übererfüllt!
> 
> Bei Beschwerden kann man sich übrigens an unser Service-Center wenden. Dort werden sich unsere engagierten und kompetenten Telefonistinnen gerne und geduldig Ihr Problem anhören.
> ...


[/ironie]  :-D


----------



## Broker (9 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Dann will ich Euch mal eben meine Story erzählen:

Im Feb. diesen Jahres bekomme ich die "letzte Mahnung" von Validea. Ich soll mich im November dort registriert haben und Limewire sowie Azureus runtergeladen haben.

Zur Klarstellung...ich bin 49 Jahre alt; selbst wenn ich Limewire nutzen würde, würde ich es nicht kostenpflichtig downloaden, da das Freeware ist. Und Azureus kenne ich garnicht.

Nachdem ich der Forderung widersprochen habe und um Zusendung der relevanten Vertragsdaten bat, bekam ich ca. vier Wochen später ein Schreiben vom Inkassounterneemen.

Denen habe ich geschrieben, dass ich weitere Schreiben ignorieren werde und eventuellen Mahnbescheiden widerspreche.

Heute kam ein weiteres Schreiben des Inkassounternehmens, dem ein Datenblatt meiner angeblichen Ameldung beigelegt war.

Mein Name und die Anschrift ist zwar korrekt wiedergegeben, nicht jedoch mein Geburtstag, meine Tel.-Nr. und meine E-mail-Adresse. Auch ist dort meine angebliche IP-Adresse aufgeführt. Wenn ich die jedoch trace, lande ich nur bei der Telekom.

Morgen habe ich einen Termin bei der Kripo, um mein weiteres Vorgehen zu besprechen. Evenutell erstatte ich Anzeige gegen "Unbekannt" und gebe die Sache an einen Anwalt weiter, sollten die keine Ruhe geben.

Ich kann nur jedem raten, der sich wirklich  bei "megadownloads.net" nicht angemeldet hat, Ruhe zu bewahren.

Inkassounternehmen rufen bei vielen Leute unnötige Ängste hervor. Auf die Schreiben muss man nicht reagieren.

Erst wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, sollte man widersprechen, wenn er nicht gerechtfertigt ist, da ansonsten sofort ein vollstreckbarer Titel erwirkt werden kann.

Nachdem dem Widerspruch kann der "Gläubiger" Klage vor dem Amtsgericht erheben.

Das ist natürlich keine juristische Beratung, sondern nur die Darstellung, wie ich vorgehen werde, sollte sich die Sache nicht von alleine auflösen.

Ich vermute, dass sich in der Tat jemand unter meinem Namen angemeldet hat.


----------



## Wembley (9 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



mega-downloads Helden]Unsere Internetseite wurde ...... positiv bestätigt [/quote]
Wie bestätigt man eigentlich eine Internetseite positiv? Aber die waren ja immer schon Spitzenreiter schrieb:


> Bitte um Hilfestellung,


Das geht nicht. Weil wir angesichts dieses Unsinns, der in diesen Briefen behauptet wird, immer wieder vom Stuhl fallen - wegen der Lachkrämpfe.

Im Ernst: Dies sind hervorragende Tipps:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen


----------



## outlaw666 (9 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Leandra85 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> als ich heute mittag meine post öffnete war ich erstmal geschockt...
> 
> _full quote gekürzt_


Hallo Leandra85

Ich hatte genauso Angst wie Du! Aber hier bei uns brauchst Du keine mehr haben.
siehe Link http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Und nicht zu vergessen es sind echt tolle Leute hier die einem die Angst nehmmen, also verfolge weiterhin was hier geschrieben wird.
Dank nochmal an *unseren Katzenjens*


----------



## chrischan64 (9 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Mit-Geschädigte!!!

Dank der tollen Videos von katzen-jens ist mir jegliche Angst genommen worden, denn auch ich war zu Beginn drauf und dran die geforderte Summe zu bezahlen. Nun aber werde ich es richtig auskosten, wie weit megadownload gehen wird... .
wie ich wahrscheinlich von denen gelinkt wurde sieht man sehr gut im folgenden video:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XAMY-HR3bIk&feature=PlayList&p=879C6ACF7AFB6090&index=6

Als ich nämlich damals das erste mal bei denen auf der vermeintlich richtigen hp war, stand oben groß sichtbar nix von 96 euro bla bla...!!! es war sicher auch nur eine manipulierte abbildung.

ich warte auf deren weitere schritte mit gelassenheit, von mir kriegen die nicht einen einzigen cent::::scherzkeks:


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



chrischan64 schrieb:


> ich warte auf deren weitere schritte mit gelassenheit


Ohje, ich befürchte, da musst du wohl ewig warten! Weitere Mahnungen und Drohungen werden wohl kommen, aber mehr nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Wie hat schon Nana M. gesungen:
"Ein (Schiff)Brief wird kommen, und das bringt mir die Mahnung..."


----------



## Broker (10 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Aufgrund des von mir weiter oben geschilderten Falls habe ich soeben mit der Kripo und der Rechtsberatung meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung telefoniert.

Es kann nichts passieren, da die im Betreff genannte Firma verpflichtet ist nachzuweisen, dass Ihr Euch eingeloggt habt. Die genannte IP-Adresse führt nur zum Internet-Provider. Die Identifizierung des Anschlusses kann nur die Staatsanwaltschaft mit Hilfe eines gerichtlichen Beschlusses erwirken.

Ob ein solcher Beschluss erwirkt wird, hängt von der Verhältnismäßigkeit ab. Beim 96,- Euronen zzgl. Mahngebühren haben die etwas anderes zu tun und werden die Sache wegen fehlendem öffentlichen Interesse nicht weiter verfolgen.

Die Kripo meinte, es seii nicht nötig, Anzeige gegen "Unbekannt" zu erstatten. Meine Versicherung teilte mir mit, dass die in einer Woche eine zweistellige Anzahl von Anfragen haben, die sich nur mit der o.g. Firma beschäftigen.

Erst wenn wirklich Klage erhoben werden sollte, ist die Einschaltung eines Anwalts notwendig. Vorher allerdings muss die Firma einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erwirken, dem aber durch das Setzen eines Kreuzchens formlos innerhalb von zwei Wochen widersprochen werden kann.


----------



## grisu (10 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wie hat schon Nana M. gesungen:
> "Ein (Schiff)Brief wird kommen, und das bringt mir die Mahnung..."


Hallo oder Hilfe,

ich bin auch ein Opfer und wollte euch mal um Rat bitten. Habe gerstern meine Rechnung bekommen und muss sagen, ja ich bin reingefallen. Was soll ich jetzt machen. Habe den erste mal ne Mail geschickt, das es nicht sein kann. Später festgestellt, das ich eine an diesem Tag eine Antirussoftware downgeloadet habe. Muss ich jetzt bezahlen. Was soll ich machen 
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe im Voraus. 
Diana


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



grisu schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen


Bitte das lesen, was zuvor schon geschrieben wurde - die gewünschte Antwort wiederholt sich da schon xMal.


----------



## volpal (10 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Einfach die Beiträge zu diesem Thema hier lesen und abwarten.

Brauchst auch nicht alle Seiten lesen, da diese Frage alle 2 Seiten auftaucht und auch jeder dritte Beitrag die Antwort beinhaltet....


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



grisu schrieb:


> . Was soll ich machen



Als besonderer Extraservice:  

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen


----------



## jule21 (10 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo
Mir ist das gleiche passiert AGBs nicht gelesen hatte aber icq6. runtergeladen soll nun 96,-€ nach Passau überweisen.

Meine Frage Ja oder nein bezahlen?

Nun ist es bei mir etwas kompl. da meine Eltern ein Waffengeschäft mit Schießstand besitzen kann da etwas drauf zurück kommen?

Wie verhaltet man sich jetzt?

schonmal Danke


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



jule21 schrieb:


> Wie verhaltet man sich jetzt?


Lies das Posting unmittelbar vor deinem, dort steht alles


----------



## loomi (10 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo

auch ich hab -wie so viele hier- ne rechnung bekommen.(mega-downloads)
angebliches anmeldedatum 21.3 und rechnung am 8.4 bekommen.
damit is die zeit für einen "wiederruf" rum - oder ?
hab einige seiten gelesen aber dazu kaum was gefunden.

ich war nie auf dieser seite, hab da nie was geladen und angemeldet schon gar nicht. :cry:

hab denen sofort zurückgeschrieben das ich da nie war und mich nicht angeleldet hab... zurück kam das:



> "Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihre Meinung, dass Sie sich nicht bei uns angemeldet haben, können wir leider nicht mit Ihnen teilen.
> 
> ...



ich zahl natürlich NICHT, wollte nur wissen was ich tun kann um mich korrekt zu verhalten also zb:
-ignorieren, wiederrufen (frist ja "zufällig" schon rum), gar nix tun...

mfg
loomi

*nachtrag*


> Die Annahme erfolgte unsererseits durch Übersendung der Zugangsdaten zu den kostenpflichtigen Inhalten per E-Mail.



die ich in keinster weise bekommen hab... :smile:


----------



## ragtime (10 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Habe heute meine erste Mahnung bekommen :-D
Pünktlich wie die Zeitdiebe bei Momo. 




> Sehr geehrter XY,
> 
> Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung (redaktionelle Inhalte) auf [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] am
> 15.03.2008 bestellt. Leider konnten wir bis dato noch keinen Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verbuchen.
> ...


----------



## volpal (11 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



loomi schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> hab einige seiten gelesen aber dazu kaum was gefunden.
> ...


Ist doch nicht dein ernst, oder ????

63 Seiten wo alle 3 Beiträge spätestens die gleiche Frage auftaucht und jeder Beitrag danach fast die Lösung parat hat ?

Geht man irgendwo in eine Schulung und fragt danach den Referent ob er ihm alles noch einmal alleine erklären kann, weil die Schulung vorher ja unnütz war ???


----------



## Tanja27 (11 April 2008)

*mega downloads*

Hallo!
Ich habe vor einigen Tagen eine Rechnung von mega downloads bekommen.
Das Problem an der Sache ist, das ich , bevor ich diese Rechnung bekommen Habe, noch nie was von dieser Seite gehört habe! Daraufhin habe ich denen eine e-mail geschrieben, und erklärt, das ich dort nie was bestellt habe, daraufhin bekam ich eine Antwort worin die behaupten, das ich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe!:wall:
Meine Frage: Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dieser Seite? 
Was ich sehr komisch finde ist das die meine Adresse sowie meine e-mail adresse kennen.
Ich habe auch nochmal nachgeprüft, ob ich nicht tatsächlich auf der Seite was gedownloaded hab, und es vergessen habe. Aber Fehlanzeige.
Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen.
mfg Tanja27


----------



## wahlhesse (11 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Tanja,

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Thread lesen

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (11 April 2008)

*AW: mega downloads*



Tanja27 schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dieser Seite?


Jede Menge, Posting deswegen hier angehängt


----------



## Adrianos19 (11 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

AW: Mega downloads.net

Hallo 
ich habe ein problem ich habe mich nie bei der seite angemeldet  habe aber das geld bezahlt , kann ich das Geld wieder zurückbekommen


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Adrianos19 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine frage an hps44
> 
> wie hast du es geschafft zu kündigen bei *magolino,*
> Kannst du mir helfen ich habe mich bei dieser [ edit] *seite nie angemelde*t
> *und werde das geld auch nicht bezahlen* , was soll ich jetzt machen





Adrianos19 schrieb:


> ich habe ein problem ich habe mich *nie bei der seite angemeldet * *habe aber das geld bezahlt *,


warum hast es jetzt hier gemacht? 


Adrianos19 schrieb:


> kann ich das Geld wieder zurückbekommen


Fordern kannst du, die Chance es zurück zu bekommen, halte ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## webwatcher (11 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Adrianos19 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe ein problem ich habe mich nie bei der seite angemeldet  habe aber das geld bezahlt , kann ich das Geld wieder zurückbekommen


doppelt genäht hält besser?
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=148516#post148516


			
				adrianos19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine frage, ich habe mich bei megadownloads.net nicht angemeldet und jetzt habe ich ein problem ich habe die 96 euro schon bezahlt, kabe ich die chance das geld zurückzubekommen, das geld könnte diesen monat knapp werden wegen diesem blöden mist ich bekomm in meiner ausbildung nur 400 euro,


----------



## ragtime (11 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

wieso zum henker hast du gezahlt???

respekt an die, die hier immer wieder und wieder alle punkte für die ständig wiederkehrenden frage-frager schreiben =)
ist auch verständlich, wer liest sich schon 64 seiten durch, das hab ich auch nicht gemacht.

@tanja

möglich, dass du nie was von dieser seite gehört hast, aber trotzdem etwas von ihr gedownloadet hast. hast du vllt bei google nach etwas gesucht und dann per link gedownloadet? nun, bei mir war es ähnlich, ich erinnere mich auch nur wage dran, emule downgeloadet zu haben, wohl durch links, auch wenn ich nach kostenloser software gesucht habe.


----------



## Faahbien (11 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Es ist schon bemerkenswert, dass niemand sich die Zeit nimmt mal mindestens die ersten 3 Seiten dieses threads zu lesen. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe - bevor ich was gepostet habe erst mal alles durchgelesen (da warens noch an die 45 Seiten) und brauchte dannach gar nicht mehr zu posten - trotzdem hab ich mal was geschrieben und verfolge das Treiben hier immer noch fleißig mit....

Früher dachte ich mir immer - sowas kann mir nicht passieren. Dann ist's mir doch passiert und ich kam mir doch ziemlich blöd vor das nicht gesehen zu haben - bis ich hier gelandet bin!

Aber mit jedem Tag wo hier neue Postings kommen bin ich immer mehr der Meinung, dass - nicht Dummheit - sondern FAULHEIT bestraft gehört!

....aber bitte überweist mir das Geld - mega-downloads hat

a) schon mehr als genug davon und
b) es sich überhaupt nicht verdient


----------



## loomi (11 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ich hatte nicht die zeit ALLE seiten durchzulesen, hab aber jetzt einiges nachgeholt - woraufhin sich viel selbst erklärt.
also locker bleiben und entspannen.

eine frage hätt ich trotzdem noch - gehen die auch soweit das die große böse schwarze männer vorbeischicken die dann kohlen wollen ?

mfg
loomi


----------



## jupp11 (11 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



loomi schrieb:


> eine frage hätt ich trotzdem noch - gehen die auch soweit das die große böse schwarze männer vorbeischicken die dann kohlen wollen ?


Weder Kohlen noch Kohle  

Sowas gibt es nur im Privat-TV


----------



## loomi (12 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

kohlen, kohle - geld halt 
wenn die schon inkasso firmen beauftragen - ist es bis zu den besagten jungs ja auch nicht weit und die "würden" die forderungen - ob berechtigt oder nicht - ja sicher deutlich effektiver "einbringen"
also stell ich mir die frage warum man diesen schritt nicht geht.
möglicherweise weil es mit weiteren kosten für die "firmen" verbunden ist und das nicht lohnt :-?

nur im tv - ich nahm an es ist eine übliche praxis...
wieder was gelernt.
mfg
loomi


----------



## sascha (12 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



> nur im tv - ich nahm an es ist eine übliche praxis...



Ist es nicht. Schwarze Männer gibts im Gericht - und _das _ist ein Ort, den die Wüstensöhne höchst ungern betreten, weil ihnen da ihr "Geschäftsmodell" um die Ohren gehauen würde...


----------



## Jack_2008 (12 April 2008)

*AW: mega downloads*

Hallo liebe Ratgeber und Leidensgenossen,

zu dem Thema habe ich keine neuen Informationen beizutragen; aber ich möchte zumindest kundtun, dass auch ich auf die dreiste Masche von mega-downloads reingefallen bin. Natürlich habe ich nicht bewusst das Abonnement abgeschlossen. Aber zu der Zeit habe ich nach Freeware-Downloads gesucht. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich auf der Seite von mega-downloads war, kann es aber auch nicht ausschließen. Auf jeden Fall ist aber der eigentliche Vertragsgegenstand (Abo) nicht deutlich im Dialog erwähnt worden.
Bisher habe ich nicht gezahlt und mich nach einer Beschwerde bei BlueByte auch nicht mehr dort gemeldet (so wie es die Verbraucherzentrale empfiehlt).
Es hat mir jedenfalls gut getan zu lesen, dass ich mit meinem Problem nicht allein dastehe. 

mfg
Jack_2008


----------



## Tubbie (13 April 2008)

*AW: mega downloads*

Hallo, meine Tochter (16) hat sich heute auch bei denen registriert. Da ich auch die Mails für meine Tochter erhalte, und auch schon von dieser dubiosen Firma hörte, habe ich jetzt einen Widerruf per Mail zurückgeschickt. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob er akzeptiert wird.

Grüße
Tubbie


----------



## Antiscammer (14 April 2008)

*AW: mega downloads*



Tubbie schrieb:


> ...habe ich jetzt einen Widerruf per Mail zurückgeschickt. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob er akzeptiert wird.



Soll ich Dir was prophezeien?
Nein, er wird nicht akzeptiert werden, Dein Widerruf. 

Und soll ich Dir jetzt noch sagen, wo Dir das dann vorbeigehen kann?


----------



## MichNig (14 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo...... ich gehöre auch zu den Dummi´s die auf Meda-Download.net reingefallen ist.:wall:

Bin schon bei der 1. Mahnung .....

Hatt mich im www informiert bzw. nach Mega-Download.net gegoogelt und war ziemlich beruhigt das so vielen anderen das gleiche passiert ist wie mir.....

Nun meine Frage 

                                     ...... gibt es denn schon irgendwelche die von denen einen Mahnbescheid bekommen haben oder geht alles nur über Mails ( Rechnung & Mahnung ) ......:-?


Wer ist denn schon einen Schritt weiter? 

Wäre ja mal nett zu erfahren wie weit die so gehen??? 

Danke im Voraus für Rückmeldungen 

Grüße

Michaela :szaf:


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



MichNig schrieb:


> .... gibt es denn schon irgendwelche die von denen einen Mahnbescheid bekommen haben


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide sind in der Branche der Nutzlosanbieter seltener als  Haupttreffer im Lotto


MichNig schrieb:


> Wäre ja mal nett zu erfahren wie weit die so gehen???


http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de


----------



## MichNig (14 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

........ hi hi .... also ganz entspannt zurück lehnen ...... und der Dinge harren die da nicht kommen ..... 

Danke  ..... bin jetzt noch beruhigter ......

Michaela


----------



## Tubbie (14 April 2008)

*AW: mega downloads*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir was prophezeien?
> Nein, er wird nicht akzeptiert werden, Dein Widerruf.
> 
> Und soll ich Dir jetzt noch sagen, wo Dir das dann vorbeigehen kann?



Würde es tatsächlich, habe aber gerade eben eine Bestätigung des Widerrufs erhalten mit folgenden Worten:

"wir bedauern dass wir Sie nicht als Kunde gewinnen konnten,
und bestätigen hiermit Ihren fristgerechten Widerruf."

Was natürlich nicht bedeuten muss, dass nicht doch irgendwann eine Rechnung kommt:roll:

Grüße
Tubbie


----------



## ragtime (14 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo michnig.

wir laufen wohl ziemlich parallel, habe auch die 1.mahnung und bei mir müsste bald die 2. eintrudeln ^^

wie oft verschicken die denn die letzte und allerletzte mahnung? wöchentlich? ^^

und es gab wirklich, wirklich niemanden, bei denen es weiterkam außer tausenden mahnungen? (nur zur sicherheit)


----------



## Ente (14 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Zusammen !

Stand der Dinge bei mir.....
Den zweiten Brief vom Inkassodienst erhalten ....:scherzkeks:

Deshalb hier meine Frage an die Runde : lohnt es sich einen Aktenvernichter zuzulegen ...:scherzkeks::scherzkeks::
Hebe die Briefe natürlich auf.....! Aber mal ehrlich,freue mich immer über Post.....egal wer schreibt.....

Gruss Ente


----------



## botanicus (14 April 2008)

*AW: mega downloads*

Hallo,

auch ich habe heute so eine merkwürdige Rechnung erhalten.
Da ich programmiere und bei vielen Download-Archiven gemeldet bin. Könnte es schon sein, dass ich mich da angemeldet habe. 
Nur kann sich dort auch ein Dritter unter meinem Namen angemeldet haben. Meine Adressen sind bekannt. Eine IP-Adresse ist auch kein Beweis. Kann man schnell raus bekomen.
Das ist nur erfolgversprechend, wenn das wie hier bei der Anmeldung abläuft. 
Man erhält eine Mail und muss bestätigen, dass man sich angemeldet hat. Dann kommt kein Dritter in Frage. Werde wohl hier keine Rechnung erhalten...
Es gibt auch ein Gerichtsurteil, nachdem es nicht ausreicht, dass allein in der AGB steht, dass Kosten entstehen.
Bei der Anmeldung muss das ersichtlich sein.
Und noch etwas: Ein Mahnbescheid hat KEINE WIRKUNG ! Wird zwar vom Gericht ausgestellt und kostet. Weiter macht das Gericht NICHTS. 
Also keine Angst vor einem Mahnbescheid!
Weiter werden die auch nichts unternehmen.
Dazu fehlen Beweise, wie Bestätigung der Anmeldung.
Ich mache erst einmal nichts. Ganz ruhig bleiben !!!
Achja, habe mal kontroliert, ob eine Mail irgendwann mal an Mega gegangen ist. Fehlanzeige - habe nie eine Bestätigung zurück gesandt. ALLES aufheben, was man schreibt! Jahrelang.
Grüße aus Berlin
Peter




Jack_2008 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Ratgeber und Leidensgenossen,
> 
> zu dem Thema habe ich keine neuen Informationen beizutragen; aber ich möchte zumindest kundtun, dass auch ich auf die dreiste Masche von mega-downloads reingefallen bin. Natürlich habe ich nicht bewusst das Abonnement abgeschlossen. Aber zu der Zeit habe ich nach Freeware-Downloads gesucht. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich auf der Seite von mega-downloads war, kann es aber auch nicht ausschließen. Auf jeden Fall ist aber der eigentliche Vertragsgegenstand (Abo) nicht deutlich im Dialog erwähnt worden.
> Bisher habe ich nicht gezahlt und mich nach einer Beschwerde bei BlueByte auch nicht mehr dort gemeldet (so wie es die Verbraucherzentrale empfiehlt).
> ...


----------



## ragtime (14 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

mal eine frage ind ie runde schmeiß:
was macht ihr wenn ihr vom inkasso einen brief erhaltet???


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



ragtime schrieb:


> mal eine frage ind ie runde schmeiß:
> was macht ihr wenn ihr vom inkasso einen brief erhaltet???


Also ich zittere dann derart, dass der Monitor wackelt und das Inkassogeblubbere aus der Hand direkt in den Papierkorb rutscht.  :-D


----------



## MichNig (14 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Ragtime,

nun ich durchforste seit erhalt der Rechnung ( das war am 02.04.2008 ), meine Anmeldung war am 17.03.2008 um 22.14 Uhr das gesamte Internet konnte aber nichts finden ...... 

.........habe mittlerweile sämtliche Foren durch und Verbraucherzentralen..... 

Der Witz ist das ab Anmeldung und Ablauf um 24:00 Uhr man automatisch Mitglied wird .... eine Abmeldung aber irgendwie nicht möglich ist ..... habe es heute aus Jux und Dollerei noch einmal durchexerziert ... natürlich mit anderen Daten .... ihr wisst schon was ich meine .... die Seite ist echt so aufgebaut das man das nicht checkt was da los ist! und man aus der Sache auch irgendwie nicht schlau wird.....

So viel dazu ....

Michaela


----------



## dumbledore (14 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,
heute kam die berüchtigte e-mail bei mir an.
Ich gehe jetzt wie in http://www.pcwelt.de/start/dsl_voip/sicherheit/praxis/143056/index.html beschrieben vor und schicke einen Widerspruch gemäß Vorlage der Verbraucher NRW (siehe http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ120819949019229/link308612A.html) los (Einschreiben mit Rückschein). Bin gespannt was weiter passiert.
Kann sich jemand erinnern, eine e-mail bekommen zu haben, über die man die Anmeldung bestätigen muss? In meiner inbox findet sich die jedenfalls nicht. Es kam nur eine e-mail in der mir mein Passwort mitgeteilt wurde, von dem ich keinen Gebrauch gemacht habe. In der besagten e-mail steht natürlich auch nix über die Kosten des "Abos" drin.
Am effektivsten wär's, wenn Google keine Treffer auf mega-downloads anzeigen würde ...


----------



## dvill (14 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



dumbledore schrieb:


> Am effektivsten wär's, wenn Google keine Treffer auf mega-downloads anzeigen würde ...


Falsch. Am effektivsten wäre es, seine persönlichen Daten nicht leichtfertig in jede Maske einzutippern, die von Neppern, Schleppern und Bauerfängern ausgelegt wird.

Nur weniges im Netz ist vertrauenswürdig. Zufällige Google-Treffer eher selten.


----------



## diehau (15 April 2008)

*AW: mega downloads*

Ich bin auch reingefallen. Unter Cursor XP habe ich mir zusätzlich einen Virus eingefangen und mußte alles plattmachen. Unter http://www.dubai.diplo.de/Vertretung/dubai/de/Kontakt.html könnt Ihr Anzeige erstatten, also ich habe dort darum gebeten. Wer gut Englisch kann, sollte direkt beim Scheich dort Anzeige erstatten, wegen* xxxxx*. Dann werden die dort in die Wüste gejagt.
Setzt Euch zur Wehr!


----------



## Bellantone (15 April 2008)

*AW: mega downloads*

Ich hingegen stehe noch am Anfang.
Habe letzte Woche per Mail die Rechnung gelesen. Erst war ich geschockt ..., kurz darauf bestaunte ich die langen Listen der Mega-download geschädigten...
Was für ein Krimi !!!
Schreibe gerade meinen WIDERSPRUCH.
Die erste Mahnung sollte ich dann wohl bald zu lesen bekommen.
Per Mail schrieb ich diesen [ edit] verein, dass Gericht wäre ne Möglichkeit um diese Angelegenheit zu besprechen !!!
Habe gehört, dass es bisher nur eine Gerichtsverhandung gegeben haben soll - welche MEGA verlor !!!:scherzkeks:
Ich würde gerne eine Sammelklage starten, aber dazu ist es wohl noch zu früh

Ja, das wärs fürs erste,
Hals u Beinbruch:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (15 April 2008)

*AW: mega downloads*



Bellantone schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne eine Sammelklage starten,


Es gibt keine  Sammelklage  in Deutschland
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Nathan (15 April 2008)

*AW: mega downloads*

Hallo Leute, 
Hier ist für alle "verunsicherten" noch mal was schriftliches:
In der Aktuellen Ausgabe von "PC Magazin" (online unter http://pc-magazin.magnus.de/) einen Artikel mit der Bezeichnung "Internetbetrug Abgezockt - abgewehrt"! Es geht da zwar nicht um "Mega***" aber um die gleiche masche!

Gruß
Nathan


----------



## ragtime (15 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Huhu Nathan,

vielen Dank für den interessanten Link. War recht interessant und müsste eigentlich allen jetzt die Amgst nehmen. Drin stand ja auch nochmal, dass es bisher nur einer vors Gerichs gewagt hat und verloren..


----------



## RobertV (15 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

liebe freunde... auch ich bin ein Opfer dieser Masche...... 

aber es ist doch immer das gleiche. 

Glücklicherweise habe ich noch die Bestätigsmail dieser Firma und die fand mein Anwalt interessant. Denn in dieser Mail wird auch in keiner Form über die zu erwartenden Kosten gesprochen/geschrieben und genau das ist was in Deutschland Pflicht ist. Somit würde ich jedem Empfehlen sich beim Verbraucherschutz in berlin den Formbrief zu loaden und diesen als Weiterleitung an den Absender der email ( die mit der ominösen Rechnung ) zu senden und gleichzeitig das ganze als eingeschriebenen Brief mit Rückschein an die Firma in Österreich zu senden.  Somit habt Ihr euren Widerspruchrechts genüge getan, da Ihr erst mit Erhalt der Rechnung von den Kosten in Kenntnis gesetzt worden seit. Ach ja und Blue Byte findet es auch sehr komisch wie ihr Name dort benutzt wird.. aber das soll deren Anwalt machen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## MichNig (15 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

....... genau ..... ich habe meine Bestätigungsmail  3 mal durchgelesen ...... habe auch nichts von den Kosten gesehen!

................. meinen die wir sind alle blond und blöd 

Grüße ..... und bleibt coooooool

Michaela


----------



## ragtime (15 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

bestätigungsmail? ich hab nur eine, die ich bekommen habe, wo meine logindaten drinstehen und ein paar punkte, wohl die agbs, aber: nix von den kosten...


----------



## MichNig (15 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

......genau die meine ich ..... die mit den Login Daten für Mega-Downloads.net!

Das ist ja die Sauerei!

Na ja ..... stark bleiben und aussitzen ist die Devise!

In diesem Sinne einen schönen Abend!

Michaela


----------



## ragtime (15 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

wir haben ja eigentlich auch nicht mehr zu tun, als einmal wöchentlich eine post mit einem bestimmten absender, schwupps, in den papierkorb zu befördern, oder? :-p


----------



## MichNig (15 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

...... na, ich geh da lieber mal auf Nummer "SICHER" und verwahre den ganzen Schriftverkehr ..... eine Dummheit reicht mir!!!

Mann / Frau weiss ja nie wofür es gut ist 

Gut´s Nächte

Michaela


----------



## ragtime (15 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

stimmt wohl, war jetzt auch mehr bildlich gemeint. haba uch noch alles aufgehoben und werde das auch weiterhin...


----------



## Erika Tkocz (15 April 2008)

*AW: mega-download*



mami_schader schrieb:


> ich habe gerade diese mail erhalten,wie soll ich mich verhalten!


[...]
Lese alle Beiträge dazu, ansonsten melde Dichbei der Verbraucherzentrale Erika

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## heike53 (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-download*

moin
bin auch betroffen 
hab das mal planetopia sat1 gemeldet
die senden das nun am 4.5.08 
schaut euch das mal an


----------



## MichNig (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi..... das ist ja ein Ding! Die bringen ech einen Bericht über diesen "Verein"??

Schreib mal  mehr bin neugierig......

Michaela


----------



## brischitti (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo! Irgengwie beruhigend zu sehen, dass wir nicht die Einzigen sind, die mit mega- downloads Probleme haben..! Mein 12-jähriger Sohn hat sich bei dieser "Firma" mit den Daten meines Mannes angemeldet ( nicht wissend, dass dies kostenpflichtig ist ) und uns dieses erst gut eine Woche nach Ankunft der Rechnung gebeichtet( die mein Mann auf GMX unter gelöscht gefunden hat ). Mein Mann hat sofort dort angerufen und wollte dies aufklären. Dort wurde ihm klar gemacht, dass das jeder behaupten kann. Ich habe daraufhin unseren Anwalt konsultiert, der mir sagte, ich soll dieser Firma ein Einschreiben senden mit dem Verweis, dass mein Sohn Minderjährig ist und dieses Abo ohne mein Wissen und ohne meine Zustimmung abgeschlossen hat und ich diesem nicht zustimme. Heute habe ich eine Email bekommen wo sie schreiben, dass mein Mann selbst schuld ist, wenn er meinem Sohn seine Daten gibt und sie gelinde ausgedrückt auf ihre 96€ bestehen und dieses Schreiben auch zugleich eine Mahnung ist. Ich weis nicht weiter! Gehe ich zum Anwalt, muß ich den bezahlen ( erstes Gespräch war ja kostenlos) oder bezahle ich, oder... .  Ich würde mich sehr über freuen, wenn mir jemand gute Tipps diesbezüglich gebe könnte!!! Denn wer hat schon Geld, das er zum Fenster rauswerfen kann? Bin schon froh, wenn ich alle anderen Zahlungen bewältigen kann...


----------



## Jule2008 (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ist nicht mehr wert als jede Briefkastenwerbung. Schon die zitierten Mahnschreiben zeigen, wie unsicher die Firma sich ihrer Sache ist. Nur Einschüchterunstaktik, ansonsten heiße Luft. Da stimmt das Sprichwort: Hunde die bellen, beißen nicht. Und diese Hunde bellen ganz schön laut. Ich habe auf deren angebliche Rechnung gar nicht reagiert, kam eh erst nach 15 Tagen (den Widerspruch konnte ich mir sparen). Außerdem werden alle weiteren e-mails von denen rausgefiltert, so dass ich keine Post mehr bekomme. Wenn sie was von mir wollen, sollen sie das Gericht bemühen oder selber vorbeikommen, denn...: MEIN HUND BELLT NICHT...


----------



## bodirk (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@Jule2008
Das mit dem hund find ich klasse :-p


----------



## Broker (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Brischitti,

den Anwalt kannst Du Dir sparen...unter http://www.verbraucherzentrale-rlp.de/UNIQ120835659507501/link422011A.html
 findest Du einen Musterbrief für den Widerspruch.

Broker


----------



## heike53 (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

moin
mach dir keine gedanken 
einfach nicht mehr antworten und [ edit] 
die verbraucherzentralen raten auch ab und sollte es tatsächlich was ich nicht glaube zum prozess kommen bekommst du auf alle fälle recht
schau die mal am 04.05.08 sat1 planetopia an die bringen da was drüber
bin auch betroffen und habe mich an sat1 gewendet 
ich lasse mich nicht einschüchtern 
kopf hoch 
gruß heike


----------



## bwmbm (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Am 28.3.08 habe ich meine erste Mahnung erhalten mit der Aufforderung innerhalb 10 Tagen zu bezahlen. Natürlich habe ich nicht bezahlt und werde es auch nicht. Aber bis jetzt haben die sich noch nicht gemeldet. Woran das wohl liegen mag??


----------



## RobertV (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Also... ich würde auf jeden Fall nach dem Erhalt dieser Mailrechnung den Widerspruch an die Firma in Österreich senden.. BlueByte...... ja ja da klauen die sich auch noch den Namen der Softwareschmiede.. die haben es aber nötig.... :wall:

denn mit dem Erhalt dieser Rechnung seid Ihr das erste Mal auf die Kosten hingewiesen worden und somit ist nach deutschem Recht (endlich mal ein Gutes) die Widerufsfrist von diesem Tage an.... und da können die schreiben was die wollen.... den jeder Richter wird diesen [......] erkennen.... und dann viel Spass den Österreichern... Ach ja und mein Anwalt und ich denke darüber nach eine Anzeige wegen Betrug gegen den Absender der Mail zu stellen....... sind aber auch nicht die einzigen... lange wird es diese Firma nicht mehr geben und ich hoffe das keiner mehr auch nur einen cent an die bezahlt....

:-p:-p:-p:-p

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



RobertV schrieb:


> ....denke darüber nach eine Anzeige wegen Betrug gegen den Absender der Mail zu stellen.......


Vergiss es! Der Absender sitzt in Dubai (hüstel, in Ö) und was will eine nippernäppische Anzeige von D aus da bewirken?


----------



## marhei (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,
Bin über google hier gelandet habe am 13.04 eine Rechnung über 96€ von Mega Download bekommen obwohl ich mich hier nie angemeldet habe. Habe als ordnungs liebender Mensch denen das gleich mitgeteilt. Dir haben mir dann eine mail geschickt das ich nicht in den ersten 14 Tagen gekündigt habe.
Wie kann ich etwas frist gemäß kündigen wenn ich mich nie auf dieser Seite 
aufgehalten habe und auch nie eine bestellbestätigung erhalten habe.
Wie wird das jetzt wohl weiter gehen?
LG
Susanne


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



marhei schrieb:


> Wie kann ich etwas frist gemäß kündigen wenn ich mich nie auf dieser Seite
> aufgehalten habe und auch nie eine bestellbestätigung erhalten habe.


Warum willst du dann kündigen? Die müssen nachweisen, dass alles mit 
rechten Dingen zugeht, nicht du.


marhei schrieb:


> Wie wird das jetzt wohl weiter gehen?


http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/
Etwas überspitzt


----------



## marhei (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich sehe das vielleicht nicht so locker wie andere hier, habe in meinem leben noch keine Mahnung bekomen geschweige denn vom Inkasso büro.
Am Anfang dachte ich mir meine Tochter war auf der Seite war sie aber nicht.
Ich hätte mir nie gedacht das mir so etwas einmal passieren würde (Betrug)
denn was anderes ist das hier ja wohl nicht.
Lg
Suanne


----------



## dvill (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



marhei schrieb:


> ... geschweige denn vom Inkasso büro.


Ein Inkassobüro hat keinen besonderen Status. Die sind hier einfach integraler Teil der Drohkulissenschiebung. Mehr nicht.


----------



## ragtime (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

marhei ich habe auch noch nie mahnungen bekommen oder drohungen wie vom inkasso. aber wenn man sich die links aufmerksam ansieht und die leute hier kenne sich ja auch gut aus. dann hat man wirklich nichts zu befürchten

PS. ich war am anfang auch total panisch 
PS2: morgen müsste meine nächste mahnugn kommen, mal sehen, als was für eine mahnung, hrhr


----------



## Roxinos (16 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Windows Vista neu. Nichts funktioniert. Großer Zeitdruck. Panik. Firefox neu installiert. Kostenloser Download über Googlelink. Komisch, sind aber diesmal neugierig?? 3 Wochen später, naja ihr könnt es euch denken. Wann endlich hört dieser Terror mit Mega-Downloads auf?  In einem Jahr 685 Beiträge auf 70 Seiten. Allein in diesem Forum. Bleibt nur noch der Weg in die Verbraucherzentrale. Habe wirklich keine Lust, den Luxustower in Dubai mitzufinanzieren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Roxinos schrieb:


> Habe wirklich keine Lust, den Luxustower in Dubai mitzufinanzieren.


Das musst du auch nicht, denn in Dubai existiert lediglich ein Briefkasten  

Der eigentlich Verantwortliche sitzt in Wien. Tipp: Google doch mal nach "Mega-Downloads" oder auch "Probenzauber" (war ein "früheres" Projekt des Betreibers).


----------



## samjaneway (17 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ach ja. Der Monat ist wieder rum. Erneut Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Das geld für die ganzen Briefmarken sollten die lieber Spenden, wäre sinnvoller. Gibt genug Menschen die es brauchen könnten. :wink2:


----------



## bassist1989 (17 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

nach dem ich eben mit einer anzeige gedroht hab, kam folgendes als antwort zurück: "wie können wir ihnen helfen, leider geht aus ihrem schreiben keine frage hervor" scheint die wohl nicht sonderlich zu beeindrucken. naja die  richtige adresse durch die ip adresse dürften die ja nur gerichtlich beantragen und leute die [........], werden sich ja wohl nicht ans gericht wenden. ansonsten könnten sie ja mal versuchen ihre schönen mahnungen nach borkum in die wurstpellenstraße zu schicken ^^. (scheinen noch nix bemerkt zu haben, dass die kontaktdaten "merkwürdig" sind. )

die scheinen aber echt unsicher zu sein. die versuchen ja immer so professionell zu schreiben, verwenden aber sehr oft die umgangssprache.^^ gestern hieß es, sie könnten mir anwaltliche unterlagen zu kommen lassen:wall:..
_
Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## MichNig (17 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Wieviele Mahnungen bzw. Schreiben erhält man denn so bis man seine Ruhe vor denen hat?

Wie lange zieht sich das ganze hin?

Ich antworte seit meinem Einspruch nicht mehr! 

ungewollte Anmeldung am 17.03.08 umm 22.13 Uhr ( angeblich begann dann meine Mitgliedschaft ja nach 24:00 Uhr ) da war die Testphase abgelaufen!!!

Rechnung kam am 02.04.2008

1. Mahnung kam an 12.04.2008



Wieviele Mahnungen schreiben die denn? Kommt alles nur per Mail oder hat schon mal jemand richtige Post bekommen ( ich Dummie hab ja meine richtige Anschrift angegeben)

Grüße

Michaela


----------



## bodirk (17 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hi,
nur mal so ein gedanke, wenn an einem bestimmten tag jeder aus diesem forum der betroffen ist oder auch nicht so 2,3-----> ? email an mega mist
schickt.
da gibt es doch bestimmt so 600-700.
in denen man sich beschwert .
man könnte die da doch mit etwas sagen wir mal zum nachdenken bewegen,
wenn da so 2000 - 3000 mail ankommen mit jeweils einem anderen thema ?
und das könnte man ja auch öfters machen.
natürlich nur mit sachlicher kritik.

wie gesagt nur ein gedanke.


bodirk


----------



## bassist1989 (17 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

die idee ist echt gut, müsste man echt mal organisieren irgendwann werden die bestimmt automatisch nen großteil von ihren "opfern" unter spam liste einordnen und womöglich die daten löschen.


----------



## wahlhesse (17 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Leider müssen wir Euch enttäuschen. Damit erreicht ihr gar nix. Der Computer, welcher die Mails empfängt und mit Textbausteinen beantwortet, dem ist das total egal.

Warum soll man sich überhaupt Gedanken darum machen? 

Standardlink und Video lesen, hören, begreifen und sich netteren Dingen des Lebens widmen. :sun:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## MichNig (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

.......... kann denn hier niemand mal antworten der schon weiter ist als mit der 1.  Mahnung???

Möchte gerne wissen wie es bei denen mit dem Druck weitergeht zu zahlen....

Wer hat schon 2. oder 3. Mahnung erhalten oder Post vom Inkassobüro .... und falls vom Inkassobüro komm die Zahlungsaufforderung per Mail oder per Post ...... bin nämlich am überlegen meinen Mailaccount einfach zu schließen .... aber hab ich dann Ruhe vor denen oder geht der Terror dann per Post weiter???

...... über "zahlreiche" Rückmeldungen würde ich mich freuen!

Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht

Michaela :szaf:


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



MichNig schrieb:


> Möchte gerne wissen wie es bei denen mit dem Druck weitergeht zu zahlen....


Das können dir  weder die Betroffenen noch wir beantworten. Vermutlich nicht mal die Nutzlosanbieter selber. Deren Vorgehensweise entzieht sich dem Normalverbraucher. Seit Beginn dieser Form der Abzocke vor  mehr als zwei Jahren   haben wir keine festen  Muster erkennen können, außer User so zu verunsichern  und zu täuschen, dass sie aus  nachvollziehbarer aber unberechtigter  Angst    zahlen.

Schau dir das hier an, ist heiter gemeint aber trotzdem realistisch
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Warum soll man sich überhaupt Gedanken darum machen?
> Standardlink und Video lesen, hören, begreifen und sich netteren Dingen des Lebens widmen. :sun:


----------



## Ente (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Michaela

den einen oder anderen Beitrag durchlesen ....würde helfen.
Habe geschrieben das ich den zweiten Brief vom Inkassobüro erhalten habe.
Reagiere aber nicht darauf und lasse mich auch nicht einschüchtern.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## MichNig (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Stefan ( Ente ),  


ja das hab ich doch gelesen...... habe alle 67 Seiten durchgeackert 

Dachte nur es gibt noch ein paar mehr die schon weiter sind uns uns "Newbies" die Angst nehmen können...... :vlol:

Bin fest entschlossen nicht zu zahlen aber solche Mahnungen verunsichern unsereins doch gewaltig!

Zu wissen das es welche gibt die den Weg schon weiter beschritten haben und durchgehalten haben ...... ohne Konsequenzen ....... das hilft ungemein und baut echt auf!

Grüße

Michaela :szaf:


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



MichNig schrieb:


> Dachte nur es gibt noch ein paar mehr die schon weiter sind uns uns "Newbies" die Angst nehmen können.


Da gibts wohl kein "weiter"; das ganze läuft nach dem Schema "Kalletaler Dreieck" ab und wird garniert mit weiteren unsubstantiierten Drohungen wie Schufa-Eintrag, Lohnpfändung, Kontopfändung, Offenbarungseid usw. usw......

Halt alles Märchen aus der Mottenkiste unseriöser für die Nutzlosbranche arbeitender Inkassobutzen, wie man es jetzt bereits seit Jahren kennt. 

Google mal nach "Probenzauber"; da gibts einiges über frühere "Projekte" des Wiener Betreibers.


----------



## HUmax (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Verbraucherschützer: Abofalle auf eMule-Homepage
Statt Download Umleitung auf einen Abo-Anbieter

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2008/kw16/s29670.html

http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ120853851916222/link424751A.html


----------



## Wembley (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Auf der Seite der Verbraucherzentrale steht derzeit:


> Musiktauschbörse eMule verlinkt für Softwaredownload auf Internetabzockanbieter mega-downloads


Die offizielle Emule-Homepage verlinkt nicht dorthin, sondern nur die Seite emule.de, die aber nichts mit dem offiziellen Emule-Projekt zu tun hat. Im Gegenteil, schon seit Ende September 2007 warnt man dort davor. Emule.de ist leider einer der ganz wenigen Fälle, die auch bei der "normalen" Google-Suche ganz vorne auftaucht und nicht nur bei der Google-Werbung.


----------



## MichNig (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Habe dieses gerade bei TLZ.de gefunden ...

http://www.tlz.de/tlz/tlz.onlinesuc...=Tauschb%F6rse&dbserver=1&dbosserver=1&other=



> Verbraucherschutz: Bei Tauschbörse eMule droht Abofalle


----------



## MichNig (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ups ... sorry wußte nicht das man soetwas nicht posten darf.....

wird wohl gleich wieder verschwunden sein 

Michaela


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hab es editiert

@ all 

bitte genaue/vollständige  Links auf Artikel und aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen keine  Vollzitate


----------



## hasihasi (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Servus liebe Leidendsgenossen!

Mich hats auch erwischt... Hier mal die Eckdaten:
Über google icq gesucht - den ersten Link angeklickt.
Dann bei Megadownloads gelandet und mit den richtigen! Daten angemeldet.
(Bitte spart euch die Kommentare - ich weis ich bin doof!:wall und icq runtergeladen!
Dann die Rechnung - hab die Mail vom Verbraucherschutz geschickt bla bla bla
 - die belehren mich nochmal übers Widerrufsrecht und ich hab geschrieben dass ich nicht zahlen werde wei es meiner Meinung nach KEIN RECHTSGÜLTIGER Vertrag ist! - jetzt warte ich wieder...

Ich habe jetzt tagelang diverse foren durchstöbert , und doch noch einige Fragen.

1. ich habe im einem anderen Forum gelesen dass die Betreiber die seite geändert haben. die sah vor dem 30. März 2008 noch irgendwie anders aus(?)
Hat denn jemand einen Screenshot davon?

2. Den Vertrag kann ich doch anfechten wegen Sittenwidrigkeit - oder?
..weil die angebotene Leistung offensichtlich in einem krassen Missverhältnis  zu dem verlangten Endgelt steht...
UND weil sie den Hinweis mit den Kosten in ein jpg gepackt haben dass SEHR unleserlich erscheint.

3. würde mich interessieren wer den gleichen Fall wie ich hat(also RICHTIGE Daten angegeben) und wie es dann ausgegangen ist.

4. Bitte nicht schimpfen wenn das alles schon irgendwo hier im Forum steht und ich es nicht gelesen habe aber mir fallen jetz bald die Augen raus vor lauter Forumlesen


----------



## kili297 (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ich mache seit tagen auch nichts anderes.
ich habe allerdings einen falschen namen angegeben. jedoch die korrekte email. beim versenden schicken die aber meinen realnamen mit.
nun werde ich ma lmit meinem realnamen und mal mit dem fiktiven namen angesprochen.die rechnung wurde auf den fiktiven namen ausgestellt, die 1.mahnung ebenfalls.

ja, es ist zermürbend, es nervt und man ist auch irgendwie unsicher.
daslesen in den foren hilft da schon. aber sobald wieder ne mail von denen kommt, ist man wieder verunsichert.

da gilt es nerven zu behalten und die füße hoch zu legen.
soweit ich weiß, haben die noch nie jemanden vor gericht gezerrt.
sie haben viel mehr zu verlieren, als die, denen sie drohen.


----------



## Wembley (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



hasihasi schrieb:


> 1. ich habe im einem anderen Forum gelesen dass die Betreiber die seite geändert haben. die sah vor dem 30. März 2008 noch irgendwie anders aus(?)
> Hat denn jemand einen Screenshot davon?


Was in diesem anderen Forum steht, ist unsinnig und geht in eine völlig falsche Richtung.
Lies meine Signatur (Text ganz unten). Dies ist Erklärung genug. 
Nebenbei muss der Anbieter einen Vertragsschluss beweisen und nicht umgekehrt.


> 2. Den Vertrag kann ich doch anfechten


Wegen des in Deutschland geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetzes dürfen wir weder ja noch nein sagen (ich weiß: Das klingt blöd. Ist aber leider so)
Aber diese Links sollte dir alles erklären:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131488#post131488



> 3. würde mich interessieren wer den gleichen Fall wie ich hat(also RICHTIGE Daten angegeben) und wie es dann ausgegangen ist.


Schlimmes ist noch keinem passiert.


----------



## naruto4067 (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Wembley schrieb:


> *gekürzt*
> Schlimmes ist noch keinem passiert.



Noch viel schlimmer! Wir haben gleich zwei Rechnungen erhalten, sind jetzt bei der zweiten Inkassorechnung je 151,-- EURO. Mach Dich nicht verrückt! Ich habe schön öfters mal ne Mahnung oder auch schon mal einen Brief von einem  Inkassobüro erhalten, aber noch nie von einem Inkassobüro, [.......] und eine Bank zur Überweisung angibt, die sich Skatbank /Altenburg nennt (die Bank gibt es!, aber dümmer kann man doch gar nicht sein um sich selbst auffliegen zu lassen! Außerdem habe ich noch nie von einem Inkassounternehmen einen zweiten Brief erhalten, der sogar noch freundlich ist. Das Inkassounternehmen oder ein Anwalt ist normalerweise vor dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren die letzte Kommunikation! Lass Dich nicht unterkriegen! [.........]Sollte wirklich ein Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattern, auch nicht die Nerven verlieren, sondern gleich Widerspruch einlegen!!! DAS IST GANZ WICHTIG!!!!!! Und dann die Rechtsschutzversicherung einschalten, evtl. diese schon jetzt erweitern. Ich spiel das Spiel bis zum Schluss mit! Dann werde ich Anzeige erstatten! Es wäre toll, wenn ich eine Sammelmappe zur Staatsanwaltschaft tragen könnte! für Rückfragen: [........] was dann kommt findest Du auf der Homepage des Landgerichts Frankfurt am Main:[email protected] oder so!
Kopf nicht hängen lassen!

_Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen editert. _


----------



## VEGA (18 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hi

bin jetzt wohl auch ein opfer- habe mir wie die meisten hier nur versucht mir for free etwas downzuloaden in meinem fall morzila firefox was ja eigentlich umsonst ist! jedenfalls wollen die jetzt auch kohle sehen- ich sehe es nicht ein zu zahlen für einen service oder download der umsonst ist. aber wie ich schon gelesen habe scheint dieses unternehmen bekannt zu sein- und auch nicht ganz legal! werde nich zahlen und es so machen wie im forum beschrieben. abwarten, und beim mahnschreiben das kreutzchen and die richtige stelle setzen... von mir gibt es keine kohle!!


----------



## naruto4067 (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



bassist1989 schrieb:


> nach dem ich eben mit einer anzeige gedroht hab, kam folgendes als antwort zurück: "wie können wir ihnen helfen, leider geht aus ihrem schreiben keine frage hervor" scheint die wohl nicht sonderlich zu beeindrucken. naja die  richtige adresse durch die ip adresse dürften die ja nur gerichtlich beantragen und leute die [........], werden sich ja wohl nicht ans gericht wenden. ansonsten könnten sie ja mal versuchen ihre schönen mahnungen nach borkum in die wurstpellenstraße zu schicken ^^. (scheinen noch nix bemerkt zu haben, dass die kontaktdaten "merkwürdig" sind. )
> 
> die scheinen aber echt unsicher zu sein. die versuchen ja immer so professionell zu schreiben, verwenden aber sehr oft die umgangssprache.^^ gestern hieß es, sie könnten mir anwaltliche unterlagen zu kommen lassen:wall:..
> _
> Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_



wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, dann kannst Du mir ja helfen, eine ganze Sammelmappe von Betroffenen zur Staatsanwaltschaft zu schleppen!!!! Ich weiß. dass die dort nen tierischen Hals kriegen! Der Hals wird aber noch dicker, wenn ich alleine dahin latsche! Weiß nicht, wovon Du sprichst, hoffe Du wirst es mir mitteilen, irgendwie!


----------



## naruto4067 (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Gl77 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, nur zur Info: Ich bin das Xte Opfer von Mega-downloads geworden. Grüße an alle Leidensgenossen!



Hi,
hier das xxOpfer, wobei mein Sohn das eigentliche Opfer ist. Aber die Rechnung kam gleich zweimal.


----------



## hasihasi (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@ Wembley

VIELEN DANK!!! Das war endlich mal ein Beitrag der mir WIRKLICH weitergeholfen hat!!:-p
DANKE DANKE DANKE!!!

Ich werd dann mal berichten wies weitergegangen ist..

lg
hasi


----------



## Domme410 (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Gibt es eigentlich keine Möglichkeit, dass der Browser solche Seiten wie mega-downloads gar nicht erst aufruft und blockt? 

Also sowas wie ein Siteblocker als Erweiterung für Firefox oder als eigenständiges Programm.


----------



## wahlhesse (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Diese Liste müsste täglich aktualisiert werden.
Die bessere Möglichkeit ist es, beim Googlen aufpassen und die Werbelinks von den "echten" zu  unterscheiden. Die Werbung ist leider recht unauffällig als solche gekennzeichnet, aber mit etwas Sorgfalt erkennt man diese doch recht gut.

Grundsätzlich misstrauisch sein, wenn man Email oder gar Adresse angeben muss.

LG
wahlhesse

PS. und wenn es dann doch passiert ist, hier lesen und hier hören.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Diese Liste müsste täglich aktualisiert werden.


 Blacklists dieser Art  existieren  schon seit der Dialerabzocke vor über sechs Jahren.
Es gibt diese Listen auch heute noch angepasst  auf Nutzlosseiten. 

Dummerweise nützen diese Listen denjenigen, die die Gefahren  nicht kennen, überhaupt nichts,
da sie genau aus diesem Grund sich auch nicht über  solche "Gefahrenblocker"  informieren
und  diejenigen, die die Gefahren kennen bzw schon mal drauf reingefallen sind, 
brauchen es nicht, da sie die Grundprinzipien der Gefahr verstanden  haben (sollten).

Mit den oben genannten Hinweisen sollte die Gefahr auf Null  reduziert werden können.
Außerdem besteht es in aller Regel nur aus Belästigungskorrespondenz seitens  der 
Nutzlosseitenbetreiber und  keiner  echten rechtlichen  Gefahr gewaltsam zur Kasse gebeten zu werden im Gegensatz  wie  früher  zu den Dialern.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Wenn man verhindern will, dass Familienmitglieder (die Youngsters...) sich auf solchen Seiten anmelden, muss man viel Aufklärungsarbeit leisten.
Man kann aber auch solche Seiten recht gut mit der Hosts-Datei blocken.
Wie das geht, steht z.B. hier:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Hosts-Datei

Natürlich blockt man damit nur bekannte Domains. Aber ich denke da z.B. an solche Seiten wie "megadownloads", die nun schon seit Jahr und Tag mit unveränderten Domains im Netz stehen.

Ebenfalls hilfreich ist es, wenn mit Firefox zusammen mit dem "NoScript"-Plugin gesurft wird. Dadurch werden etliche Werbeseiten und Popups schon geblockt, auf denen typischerweise die Werbung für die Abzockerseiten läuft.
Daneben erspart man sich damit auch etliche Risiken wegen Spy-/Adware.


----------



## dvill (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Mit permanenten route-Einträgen könnte man noch bestimmte IP-Bereiche, z.B. die von geprüften Providern, auf 127.0.0.1 legen.

Siehe z.B. http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb490991.aspx


----------



## Antiscammer (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Sehr schön, das hab ich mir mal in die Lesezeichen gepackt.
(Und immer noch läuft das über so olle DOS-Eingabebefehle...)

Mir fällt da auch gleich richtig z.B. so ein Düsseldorfer, hochseriöser Webhoster ein, dessen ganzen IP-Space man damit gleich nullrouten kann.


----------



## dvill (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

DOS-Tool heißt aber auch, dass eine bat-Datei ausreichend ist, die vor Ort einfach nur gestartet werden muss.

Man muss die Maßnahme nur richtig beschreiben, dass der geprüfte Provider nicht noch auf dumme Gedanken kommt.


----------



## VEGA (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

gibt es hier jemanden der von megadownloads verklagt worden ist und vor gericht verloren hat??? bis jetzt vermisse ich berichte wie der ganze spuk ausgegangen ist!! habe echt den mega hals auf diese bande.


----------



## dvill (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Der Spuk geht nicht aus. Schwachsinnige Mahndrohschreiben kommen so oder so bis zum jüngsten Gericht.


----------



## ragtime (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

in einem verlinkten artikel kann man doch lesen, dass es erst einen fall gegeben hat, wo jemand vor gericht gezogen wurde, aber der kläger, das muss nicht mega d. gewesen sein, verloren hat.


----------



## bwmbm (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Habe am 28.3.08 meine erste Mahnung erhalten mit der Aufforderung innerhalb von 10 Tagen zu bezahlen. Natürlich habe ich nicht bezahlt und werde es auch nicht.
Das komische ist, dass die sich bis jetzt nicht mehr gemeldet haben. Kann es sein, dass die mich irgendwie übersehen haben?


----------



## ragtime (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

am 10.4. kam meine 1. mahnung. morgen ist es 10 tage her

@bwmbm

ich glaube, es gab in letzter zeit vermehrt leute, die nicht gezahlt haben und die haben bei einige resigniert.

oder du bekommst bald post vom inkasso :roll:


----------



## dvill (19 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Kostenfallen spielen mit der Angst der Unsicheren. Die Drahtzieher verstecken sich hinter Postfächern in exotischen Landstrichen und haben noch viel mehr Angst vor deutschen Behörden.

Trotzdem funktioniert das Spiel mit der Angst prächtig, weil die Betroffenen sich mit aller Gewalt in die Angst hineinsteigern wollen. Irgendwie krank.


----------



## Faahbien (20 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Bei mir war die letzte Mahnung mit der Zahlfrist bis in 10 Tagen schon Anfang März und ich habe seither nix mehr gehört! Eigentlich würde ich mich über Post mal wieder freuen...


----------



## LupoDriverDe (20 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Soll mich am 25.03.2008 bei denen angemdlet haben und OpenOffice geladen haben! Am 10.04.2008 habe ich dann eine Rechnung von 96€ erhalten per E-Mail die ich zahlen sollte! Nachdem ich nachgefragt hatte was das soll sagten die mir ich hätte einen link angeklickt und somit wäre der Vertrag rechtskräftig! Haben denen gesagt das ich nicht zahle und habe heute den 20.04.2008 eine Mahnung erhalten das ich doch bitte innnerhalb von 10Tagen das Geld überweisen sollte sonst bekäme ich Post! War zu dem Zeitpunkt aber Beruflich unterwegs und hatte mein Laptop zu Hause schon verpackt rum liegen da ich es bei Ebay verkauften wollt! Habe mir jetzt einen Anwalt genommen mal sehen was dabei raus kommt!


----------



## dvill (20 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Im Normalfall ist die Drohung, schwachsinnige Post zugeschickt zu bekommen, nicht so schrecklich, dass man gleich einen Anwalt braucht.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



dvill schrieb:


> Im Normalfall ist die Drohung, schwachsinnige Post zugeschickt zu bekommen, nicht so schrecklich, dass man gleich einen Anwalt braucht.


Spätestens nach dem Studium dieser Infos

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

und dem Thread  sollte klar sein, dass es unter der üblichen Mahndrohkulisse der 
Laienspielgruppe Ost einzuordnen ist:
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/


----------



## Faahbien (20 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



LupoDriverDe schrieb:


> Haben denen gesagt das ich nicht zahle und habe heute den 20.04.2008 eine Mahnung erhalten das ich doch bitte innnerhalb von 10Tagen das Geld überweisen sollte sonst bekäme ich Post!



Das sind vielleicht fleißige "Geschäftsleute" die sogar Sonntags Mahnungen rausschicken....


----------



## dvill (20 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Mail-Roboter sind im Normalfall nicht an Tarif-Arbeitszeiten gebunden. Wahrscheinlich ist die ängstigende Wirkung größer, wenn die Leute frisch am Wochenende bedroht werden. Man hat viel Zeit, die Angst zu entwickeln und eher wenig Ansprechpartner für eine vernünftige Beratung.


----------



## novalee (20 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo

Ich habe auch eine Rechnung von mega-downloads bekommen in höhe von 96,00€!
Leider habe ich keinen Widerspruch eingelgegt!
Ich habe auf die erste rechnung nicht reagiert und bekamm heute eine Mehnung!

Der Betrag solle innerhalb von 10 Tagen bezahlt werden!

In den AGB´s stand nix davon!

Was jetzt? Was soll ich tun?


----------



## novalee (20 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



daGroove schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


Hallo
mir wurde heute eine Mahnung geschickt ich solle innerhalb 10 Tage einen Betrag von 96,00€ bezahlen!
Ich habe kein Programm von denen auf meinem PC!
Was soll ich tun?


----------



## katzenjens (20 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

Du hast doch den Thread bereits gefunden. Er hat über 74 Seiten. Auf mindestens jeder zweiten Seite steht der Link zu den allgemeinen Hinweisen und zu den Videos. Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall darf leider nicht gegeben werden. Nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. Und da sollten die Links reichen.

Als kleinen Tipp was man mit den Mahnungen machen könnte, hier klicken. Wenn man sie allerdings nur als EMail hat, muss man sie halt vorher ausdrucken. :scherzkeks:

Noch ein Tipp. Wie würden meine Katzen reagieren, wenn ich denen eine Mahnung unter die Nase halte? Wären die davon beeindruckt? Denk mal drüber nach.


Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## chrischan64 (20 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Betroffene!
Habe auch vor geraumer zeit mich hier mal gemeldet wegen der ominösen firma da aus österreich oder dubai oder wo auch immer...
ich habe mir mal den spaß gemacht denen natürlich auch zu wider sprechen usw. und dann kam von denen die antwort, dass sie mir ein gutachetn eines rechtsanwaltes [.........]/bielefeld vorlegen könnten, aus dem hervorgeht, dass sie alles richtig machen würden und sie "alle gesetzlichen anforderungen in vorbildlicher weise erfüllen"! so so!! das muss aber ein "toller" jurist sein.
geschrieben ist es für easy it-solutions, aber ich denk die firma heißt blue byte?!! welche firma gibt es denn nun? gehören beide namen zusammen? 
das gutachten ist *nicht* an ein postfach geschrieben, was ja sonst immer angegeben wird.

wer hat sich auch mal dieses gutachten zukommen lassen und hat juristisches hintergrundwissen? ist dieses nuin etwas seriös?

freu mich auf eure antworten!
ach: zahlen werde ich trotzdem nicht!!!!!!!:-p

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## kili297 (20 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



novalee schrieb:


> Hallo
> mir wurde heute eine Mahnung geschickt ich solle innerhalb 10 Tage einen Betrag von 96,00€ bezahlen!
> Ich habe kein Programm von denen auf meinem PC!
> Was soll ich tun?



ruhig bleiben und hier etwas lesen. was zu tun und zu lassen ist, wird hier mindestens auf jeder seite beschrieben.
lass dich von denen nicht einschüchtern.


----------



## dvill (20 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ein Geschäftsmann, der von der Durchsetzbarkeit seiner Forderung überzeugt wäre, würde nach Abschluss des Mahnverfahrens die Hilfe eines Gerichtes hinzuziehen und nicht weitere Drohschreiben mit unsinnigen juristischen Erörterungen schicken. Das ist Vogelscheuchen-Inkasso, wenn das bisherige Erschrecken nicht ziehen will.


----------



## tigaente (20 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Guten Tag liebe Nutzer des forums,
ich bin selbst, wie viele Andere auf diese [.......]. 
Habe per mail wiedersprochen und um kündigung gebeten. Es kam eine Ablehnung per mail und ein Zahlungsverweis.
Dann habe ich meinen Rechtsanwalt zu Rate gezogen und der sagte mir, solange nichts schriftliches kommt, sollte man nichts unternehmen. Es scheint, nach all dem was hier geschrieben wurde, nichts als eine billige "Nummer" zu sein. Denn ein rechtsgültiger Beschlusses liegt doch in keinem Fall vor, oder??? Gab es je ein Gerichtverfahren? Denke, es wird von deren Seite nicht zu einem Verfahren kommen!
Und zahlen darf und sollte man auf keinen Fall! 
Weiterhin sollte den Freeware-firmen unbedingt eine Nachricht über den Fall zu geschickt werden, denn es bleibt offen, ob denn rechtsgültig "freeware" komerziell durch dritte angeboten werden darf. Im Zweifelsfall werden die Firmen gegen solch [.......] vorgehen!  

_Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## J.Voegelchen (21 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo, ich hatte mich im März bei mega-downloads angemeldet und icq runter gelanden. Da ich dachte icq ist kostenlos, hab ich mir nichts dabei gedacht. Erst als 15 Tage später die Rechnung (96 €) kam, wurde ich hellhörig. Ich habe versucht, aus diesem Vertrag wieder raus zu kommen, leider liesen die nicht mit sich reden. Nach einer Mahnung habe ich dann bezahlt, da ich nicht wusste, das es solche Foren wie hier gibt und es anderen auch so geht. Jetzt die Frage: kann ich dieses Geld irgendwie wieder zurück fordern? Wäre schön, wenn mir das jemand beantworten könnte.
Danke.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



J.Voegelchen schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage: kann ich dieses Geld irgendwie wieder zurück fordern?


Fordern kann man immer, aber die Chance  Erfolg damit zu haben, würde ich als äußerst 
unwahrscheinlich bezeichnen.
Im Zivilrecht ist es immer wichtig *nicht* im Zugzwang zu sein. Wenn jemand Geld haben will, 
muß er beweisen wofür. Das gelingt den Nutzlosanbietern so gut wie nie.

Geld zurückholen ist demgegenüber aber fast aussichtslos. Freiwillig rücken sie es garantiert nicht raus
und selber  als Kläger einen Prozess  zu führen ist mit einem völlig unkalkulierbaren Risiko verbunden.


----------



## ragtime (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

wo bleibt nur meine 2. mahnung? :-D:roll:


----------



## tigaente (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

*Hallo liebe Leser,*
es gibt, wie wir lesen, immer wieder Menschen, die auf diese Tricks reinfallen und bezahlen. Verständlich, denn die Methoden der Nutzlosanbieter ist denkbar einfach. Sie arbeiten mit dem menschlichen Gefühl der Angst. Durch Einschüchterung werden eben immer wieder Erfolge verbucht. 

Ich denke es wäre sinnvoll, im Interesse vieler Menschen, gerichtlich gegen Nutzlosanbieter vorzugehen. Ich frage mich, ob jemand im Forum Erfahrung hat. Wäre es möglich, eine Sammelklage einzuleiten. Habe gehört, im Falle von anderen Nutzlosanbietern ist dies schon der Fall.

Es kann nicht angehen, dass aus solch unehrlichen Geschäften Geld gezogen werden kann. Nicht auf Dauer!!
Wenn es der Staat nicht hin bekommt, sollten es die Bürger schaffen. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn Jemand zu dem Thema Sammelklage ein qualifizierte Meinung abgeben würde.


----------



## HUmax (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



tigaente schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn Jemand zu dem Thema Sammelklage ein qualifizierte Meinung abgeben würde.


Bitte schön. :smile:

Eine "Sammelklage" gibt es in Deutschland nicht.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage#Situation_in_Deutschland.
Oder ...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



tigaente schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich, eine Sammelklage einzuleiten.


In Deutschland nein: siehe vorhergehendes Posting 


tigaente schrieb:


> im Falle von anderen Nutzlosanbietern ist dies schon der Fall.


Ob eine Verbandsklage  möglich wäre, wie es  in Ö erfolgreich durchgezogen wurde, kann ich nicht 
beurteilen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51849
 Hier sind die Juristen gefragt.


----------



## rose.sontra (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Betrifft: Mega Downloads - Freeware-Download ICQ-Messenger, der allerdings nicht richtig funktioniert

Auch ich bekam eine Rechnung über ein Abo von Mega-Downloads für ein Abo, welche ich löschte, da ich mir sicher war, keines eingegangen zu sein. Dann kam die Mahnung, die mich dann doch neugierig und ängstlich machte, der ich aber widersprach - allerdings ohne das Wort "Widerspruch" im Text oder Betreffzeile. Muß genau dieses Wort im Widerspruch enthalten sein?

Ich wurde massiv unter Druck gesetzt. Sie hätten ja meine IP und mein Geburtsdatum. wie ich feststellte, auch meine richtige Adresse.
Wie ich feststellte, im "Verlauf" - Internet- habe ich mir diese Kostenfalle durch den Freeware-Download vom ICQ - Messenger geholt.

In den Antwort-Mails von Mega-Download wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, daß man auf die Startseite ( welche die Kosten dick und farbig unterlegt auf dem oberen Teil der Startseite mit dem Buttom zur Mitgliedschaft hat) gelangt, wo ich aber niemals war.
Wie kann ich beweisen, daß ich nie auf dieser Startseite war?

Die Polizei sieht keinen Grund zum Handeln, da ja alles "rechtens" ist.

Ich habe nicht bezahlt und sehe auch keinen Grund zum zahlen. Mir macht es allerdings Angst, da die Beweislage anscheinend "offensichtlich" ist.

In einem anderen Forum- antispam.de werden vom Mitglied "skater" Reingefallene gesucht, da ein großer Fernsehsender sich dafür interessiert.Bitte meldet euch dort, so daß diesen Leuten das Handwerk gelegt wird.

Bitte schmeißt mich hier nicht gleich wieder raus - wegen diesem Hinweis auf ein anderes Forum mit dem gleichen Thema!


Gruß rose.sontra


----------



## webwatcher (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



rose.sontra schrieb:


> Mir macht es allerdings Angst, da die Beweislage anscheinend "offensichtlich" ist.


lies und schau das, dann sollte es mit der "Offensichlichkeit" der Beweislage vorbei sein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


rose.sontra schrieb:


> Bitte schmeißt mich hier nicht gleich wieder raus - wegen diesem Hinweis auf ein anderes Forum mit dem gleichen Thema!


Die beiden Foren verfolgen z.T ähnliche Ziele. Es besteht  ein gutnachbarschaftlicher  Wettkampf


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



rose.sontra schrieb:


> Ich wurde massiv unter Druck gesetzt. Sie hätten ja meine IP


http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


rose.sontra schrieb:


> Die Polizei sieht keinen Grund zum Handeln, da ja alles "rechtens" ist.


Das Wissen der Polizei auf diesem Gebiet ist leider sehr ungleichmäßig verteilt ...



rose.sontra schrieb:


> Wie kann ich beweisen, daß ich nie auf dieser Startseite war?


wer Forderungen stellt, muß beweisen, nicht umgekehrt


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



rose.sontra schrieb:


> Die Polizei sieht keinen Grund zum Handeln, da ja alles "rechtens" ist.


Was daran "rechtens" sein soll, wenn womöglich ein anderer fremde Daten verwendet, erschließt sich mir nicht. Das Problem dabei ist nur jenes, dass ein Nachweis darüber zu führen nahezu unmöglich ist - es dürfte kaum ermittelbar sein, ob der Anbieter fremde Daten missbraucht oder irgend ein anonymer Internetnutzer.


----------



## blowfish (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



rose.sontra schrieb:


> Die Polizei sieht keinen Grund zum Handeln, da ja alles "rechtens" ist.


Das alles rechtens ist, wird die Polizei wohl nicht gesagt haben. Aber das der gerichtsverwertbare Beweis eines Betruges vorhanden ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, fehlt. Und da liegt halt der Hase im Pfeffer. Die IP-Adresse als Beweis für die Anmeldung ist im Sinne der Anbieter genauso Falsch. Das ist das was die strafrechtliche Seite betrifft.
Ob die Meinung der Anbieter das ein Vertrag zu stande kam, müssen die ja dann selbst zivielrechtlich Beweisen und das dürfte wohl denen schwer fallen.


----------



## novalee (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo
Mir wurde heut erneut eine E-Mail zu gesand in der Stand Sie hätten mich über alles richtig aufgeklärt!(kosten usw.)
Und ich solle doch bitte Zahlen!

Was meint IHR? Die sind doch nich ganz sauber?!


----------



## novalee (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo
Heute bekam ich wieder mal eine E-MAil das man mich doch über alles richtig aufgeklärt hätte!
Man konnte dies sogar in den AGB´s nachlesen!
Deshalb wäre ein Vertrag zustande gekommen!

ich solle doch bitte Zahlen!

Was meint Ihr? Selbst wenn ich nich meine Adresse, Name, Geburtsdatum nicht korrekt angeben angeben würde, würden die meine Adresse dann rausfinden? 

Bitte um Antwort!


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



novalee schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich nich meine Adresse, Name, Geburtsdatum nicht korrekt angeben angeben würde, würden die meine Adresse dann rausfinden?


Es hat noch nie geschadet, auf normale (Brief-) Post zu warten  

Und hier noch was zum anhören:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=c5LOnAW4r7s&feature=related


----------



## Bellantone (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



novalee schrieb:


> Hallo
> Heute bekam ich wieder mal eine E-MAil das man mich doch über alles richtig aufgeklärt hätte!
> Man konnte dies sogar in den AGB´s nachlesen!
> Deshalb wäre ein Vertrag zustande gekommen!
> ...


Hallo novalee,

ich habe da ein Anderen Link hinzugefügt.
Hier werden einige Dinge aufgelistet die Dir von nutzen sein könnten !!!
Lese besonders die erste Seite.

http://board.gulli.com/thread/681946-auf-abzocker-reingefallen---was-dagegen-unternehmen/


----------



## J.Voegelchen (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Fordern kann man immer, aber die Chance  Erfolg damit zu haben, würde ich als äußerst
> unwahrscheinlich bezeichnen.
> Im Zivilrecht ist es immer wichtig *nicht* im Zugzwang zu sein. Wenn jemand Geld haben will,
> muß er beweisen wofür. Das gelingt den Nutzlosanbietern so gut wie nie.
> ...




Danke Captain Picard.
Ja, das habe ich mir auch schon fast gedacht, ich hätte nicht so schnell zahlen dürfen.  
Also an alle, macht nicht den gleichen Fehler !!!
Noch viel Glück euch allen !!!


----------



## novalee (22 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Bellantone schrieb:


> Hallo novalee,
> 
> ich habe da ein Anderen Link hinzugefügt.
> Hier werden einige Dinge aufgelistet die Dir von nutzen sein könnten !!!
> ...



Danke für den hinweis der is super! Echt guter Rat! Danke


----------



## Eerodesign (23 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich habe schon 2-3 Briefe PER POST I.D.S Inkassomanagement bekommen, wo Sie von mir Geld fordern.

Die fordernde Firma sei Blue Byte FZE. Wenn ich googeln gehe, komme ich auch auf mega downloads!

Jetzt habe ich die letzte Mahnung hier, wo Sie gerichtliche Sachen etc. drohen...

Auf keinen Fall bezahlen oder? was ist, wenn sie gerichtlich Vorgehen? 

Was würdet Ihr machen?


----------



## novalee (23 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo gleich gesinder, 
ich habe da ein Anderen Link hinzugefügt.
Hier werden einige Dinge aufgelistet die Dir von nutzen sein könnten !!!
Lese besonders die erste Seite.

http://board.gulli.com/thread/681946...n-unternehmen/
Er wurde auch mir empfohlen bitte sieh sie dir an!


----------



## Singelmami32 (23 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo leute bin schon weiter wie ihr hab jetz schon zweimal post von einem inkassobüro ausn herford erhalten kosten sind jetzt bei 152 euro


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Singelmami32 schrieb:


> Hallo leute bin schon weiter wie ihr hab jetz schon zweimal post von einem inkassobüro ausn herford erhalten kosten sind jetzt bei 152 euro


Na und? Das betreffende Inkassobüro ist ja der unfreiwillige Erfinder dieser Satire: www.kalletaler-dreieck.de

(Nur, damit du weisst, wie es weitergeht, und immer deinen Papierkorb in der Nähe hast  :-D  )


----------



## Leandra85 (23 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo zusammen

Jetzt bin ich wiedermal so richtig verunsichert.... :-( 

Vor ca. 10 Tagen habe ich aus heiterem Himmel einen Brief eines Inkassobüros aus Herford erhalten. Davor habe ich jedoch nie eine E-Mail / Rechnung / Mahnung erhalten von Mega-Downloads oder dergleichen...

Ich habe dann dem Inkasso-Büro geschrieben, dass ich diesen Betrag von EUR 150.94 nicht bezahlen werde, da ich nie von diesem Dienst gebrauch gemacht habe...irgendwie sowas hab ich denen geschrieben...

Nun habe ich Antwort von der Inkasso-Firma bekommen: 



> in vorbezeichneter Forderungsangelegenheit nehmen wir Bezug auf Ihre Stellungnahme. Unsere Mandatschaft hat uns die Unterlagen in Form eines Datenblattes zur Verfügung gestellt, das wir Ihnen anliegend zur Kenntnisnahme übermitteln.
> 
> Wir nehmen an, dass Ihnen der Vorgang jetzt wieder erinnerlich ist. Als Wiederholvorlagetermin der Akte haben wir uns den 25.04.08 notiert. Sofern uns bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine weitere Nachricht Ihrerseits zugegangen ist, erwarten wir die Überweisung der aktuellen Gesamtforderung in der Höhe von 150.94 EUR auf das nachfolgend angegeben Konto...


Zu meinem Erstaunen ist auf dem Datenblatt meine korrekte Anschrift, meine E-Mail Adresse und mein Geburtsdatum vermerkt...das einzige was nicht stimmt ist die Telefon-Nr. 

Anscheinen hätte ich da E-Mule gedownloadet. Zur Anschrift etc. geben die da eine IP-Adresse an und einen Host (XXX-XXX-XXX-XXX.tele2.XX). Dies verunsichert mich am meisten...denn ich bin wirklich bei Tele2.

Anscheinend habe ich mich da wirklich registriert....ich habe jedoch nirgends etwas gelesen, dass man hierführ bezahlen muss....nun weiss ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll... :-( Soll ich mich nochmals bei denen melden oder einfach nichts mehr tun oder den Rechtsschutz einschalten.....keine Ahnung....möchte eigentlich kein Risiko eingehen. 

Ihr schreibt hier jeweils von einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid...ist das das gleiche wie bei uns in der Schweiz eine Betreibung?

Ich hoffe auf euren Rat.

Liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Eerodesign (23 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Leandra85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Jetzt bin ich wiedermal so richtig verunsichert.... :-(
> 
> Vor ca. 10 Tagen habe ich aus heiterem Himmel einen Brief eines Inkassobüros aus Herford erhalten. Davor habe ich jedoch nie eine E-Mail / Rechnung / Mahnung erhalten von Mega-Downloads oder dergleichen...



Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem, bin auch aus der Schweiz und habe genau die selben Briefe bekommen! ich habe nun auf die Hotline angerufen. Ich werde dies nicht bezahlen! sie meinten nur, dass ich das muss! werd ich aber nicht machen!

Wie gehst du weiter vor? 

Gruss


----------



## Eerodesign (23 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



novalee schrieb:


> Hallo gleich gesinder,
> ich habe da ein Anderen Link hinzugefügt.
> Hier werden einige Dinge aufgelistet die Dir von nutzen sein könnten !!!
> Lese besonders die erste Seite.
> ...



dein Link funkt. nicht!


----------



## VEGA (23 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Eerodesign schrieb:


> Ich habe schon 2-3 Briefe PER POST I.D.S Inkassomanagement bekommen, wo Sie von mir Geld fordern.
> 
> Die fordernde Firma sei Blue Byte FZE. Wenn ich googeln gehe, komme ich auch auf mega downloads!
> 
> ...


so weit wie du bin ich noch lange nicht, momentan werde ich nur höflich mit e-mails bombardiert und nur 1000 mal daruaf hingewiesen ich hätte ja die agb´s bestätigt. zu deiner frage, habe hier so manches durchgelesen und alle sagen auf garkeinen fall zahlen. also ich werde nicht zahlen-das sind [...]. ich lasse es darauf ankommen und so wie ich es verstanden habe, drohen die nur und schüchtern leute ein aber vor deutschen gerichten machen sie wohl einen riesen bogen weil sie wissen das sie [...] sind...lg.

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## samjaneway (23 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Also ich habe bereits mehrere Schreiben dieses Inkassobüros bekommen. Jeden Monat einen. Daraus kannst du dich wohl auch einstellen. Die wollen dir damit nur ANgst einjagen. Mehr wird, soviel habe ich inzwischen mitbekommen, nicht passieren. Ein richtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt so gut wie nie ins Haus, weil dann wäre eben mega-downloads am Zuge. Sie müssen beweisen das du auf ihrer Seite warst, dass der zahlungshinweis richtiog angegeben war usw. Und das werden sie nicht machen. Also keine Panik. Die Briefe sind läßtig, mehr aber auch nicht. ich heb sie auf, mehr mach ich damit nicht. Zahlen werd ich nach tausend Briefen nicht. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein Wenig weiterhelfen.

LG Samjaneway


----------



## botanicus (24 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo!

Die Frage ist:
seit wann steht neben der Anmeldung die Kosteninformation.
Die steht jetzt da. Hätte ich bei meiner Anmeldung sicher nicht übersehen.
Kann man nicht übersehen.
War die schon immer da?
DANN wird man wohl zahlen müssen...
ODRE ???

Gruss aus Berlin
Peter


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



botanicus schrieb:


> Die Frage ist:
> seit wann steht neben der Anmeldung die Kosteninformation.


Das ist überhaupt nicht die Frage. Es ist bekannt, dass Nutzlosseiten  ihr "Outfit" verändern können  
auch davon abhängig, über welche Zugangswege sie aufgerufen werden. Im Zivilrecht hat der  Fordernde 
zu beweisen, nicht umgekehrt. 
Da diese die Herrschaften  aber so gut wie nie vor Gericht bereit sind, dies nachzuweisen und in den
 ganz selten Fällen, wo sie es gewagt haben auch noch abgekanzelt wurden, bleibt es bei den Drohungen.

 Merke: Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt.


----------



## Eerodesign (24 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt nicht die Frage. Es ist bekannt, dass Nutzlosseiten  ihr "Outfit" verändern können
> auch davon abhängig, über welche Zugangswege sie aufgerufen werden. Im Zivilrecht hat der  Fordernde
> zu beweisen, nicht umgekehrt.
> Da diese die Herrschaften  aber so gut wie nie vor Gericht bereit sind, dies nachzuweisen und in den
> ...



genau, dazu kommt noch, dass die die AGB sowieso im Hintergrund ändern können! Also scheiss drauf!


----------



## chrischan64 (24 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Leute,
hatte vor kurzem hier mal die frage gestellt, ob ihr auch einer email mal was von einem gutachten gelesen habt, wo angeblich festgelegt wurde, dass megadownlaods alles richtig machen würden. das ist natürlich sehr fraglich, zumal es von irgendeinen rechstanwalt erstellt wurde, den es evtl. überhaupt nicht gibt. eine emailanfrag an die adresse blieb bisher ohne antwort, schon komisch!!??:smile:
es ist ein herr [...] aus bielefeld, der den jungs aus wien den perilschein ausgestellt hat!!!
ich zahle trotzdem nicht und habe auch schon seit über 10 tagen gar nix mehr gehört oder gelesen, die post streikt jetzt ja auch erts mal für längere zeit hoffe ich!!!:-p

würde mich über antworten hierzu freuen. gruß chris

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Teleton (24 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



chrischan64 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hatte vor kurzem hier mal die frage gestellt, ob ihr auch einer email mal was von einem gutachten gelesen habt, wo angeblich festgelegt wurde, dass megadownlaods alles richtig machen würden.


Na ja, da wurde nichts "festgelegt" sondern nur eine Rechtsauffassung vertreten. Ist halt so bei den Juristen. 2 Juristen 3 Meinungen. Ich halte die vom Autor des Gutachten vertretene These für falsch und schwach begründet, da die entscheidende Frage ob ein Anbieter das Ausfüllen der Datenmaske überhaupt als Vertragsangebot verstehen darf gar nicht erörtert wurde. 





> das ist natürlich sehr fraglich, zumal es von irgendeinen rechstanwalt erstellt wurde, den es evtl. überhaupt nicht gibt. eine emailanfrag an die adresse blieb bisher ohne antwort, schon komisch!!??:smile:


Doch den gibt es und das er keine Lust hat jedem zu antworten kann ich sogar verstehen (im Gegensatz zum Gutachten).





> ich zahle trotzdem nicht


:-D





> und habe auch schon seit über 10 tagen gar nix mehr gehört oder gelesen


10 Tage ist nix, ein paar Monate wirst Du schon  ein Abo für unschöne Post im Briefkasten veranschlagen müssen.


----------



## kili297 (24 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



botanicus schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Die Frage ist:
> seit wann steht neben der Anmeldung die Kosteninformation.
> ...




sie verlangen für redaktionelle inhalte geld. was sind denn deren redaktionelle inhalte? sie _xxx_ versuchen sie mit einem _xxx _abovertrag an den mann zu bringen.
da ist es komplett rille, in welchen farben sie den preis aufblubben lassen und wo sie ihn anbringen.
es ist nicht legal, da das urheberecht eben nicht bei mister megadownload liegt.
also ist es auch rille, was sie verlangen. freeware ist freeware. und die ist kostenlos.
also keine leistung, kein geld, kein vertrag.


----------



## marhei (24 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,
Habe jetzt die zweite mahnung bekommen, hab denen mitgeteilt das ich nie auf der Seite war u.s.w. jetzt haben die mir zurück geschrieben das ich auf Irfan View war und mir da was runtergeladen habe, das stimmt ich wollte mir ein Programm laden wo man Bilder verkleinern kann da hieß es aber das es kosten los istich habe aber dieses Program nicht verwendet und gleich wieder gelöscht. Sie schreiben mir das die login daten über eine email gekommen ist die ich angeklickt hätte und das das wiederufsrecht nur 14 Tage wäre und eben abgelaufen sei.Es sei sichergestellt das ich ein Vertragspartner sei und somit die Rechnung aufrecht erhalten bleibt.
Muß ich jetzt doch noch Was schreiben oder soll ich sie weiterschreiben lassen,
bei mir ist die Mail imer von einer Frau mit dem Namen [.....] unterzeichnet.

LG
Susanne


_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## kili297 (24 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



marhei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe jetzt die zweite mahnung bekommen, hab denen mitgeteilt das ich nie auf der Seite war u.s.w. jetzt haben die mir zurück geschrieben das ich auf Irfan View war und mir da was runtergeladen habe, das stimmt ich wollte mir ein Programm laden wo man Bilder verkleinern kann da hieß es aber das es kosten los istich habe aber dieses Program nicht verwendet und gleich wieder gelöscht. Sie schreiben mir das die login daten über eine email gekommen ist die ich angeklickt hätte und das das wiederufsrecht nur 14 Tage wäre und eben abgelaufen sei.Es sei sichergestellt das ich ein Vertragspartner sei und somit die Rechnung aufrecht erhalten bleibt.
> Muß ich jetzt doch noch Was schreiben oder soll ich sie weiterschreiben lassen,
> bei mir ist die Mail imer von einer Frau mit dem Namen Christine Müller unterzeichnet.
> ...



irfan view ist freeware.
megadownloads versucht sich an freeware zu bereichern.
[........]
lies mal hier ein bisschen quer und du wirst heut und jede weitere nacht ruhig schlafen können.

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## marhei (24 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,
Da ich kein so computer spezialist bin war ich mir jetzt sehr unsicher,
und dewegen möchte ich mich hier jetzt einmal bei allen bedanken die solchen wie mir Mut machen und zum 1000 mal erklären das mega download unseriös arbeitet und man nicht selber die Fehler macht.:bussi::thumb:
DANKE
Susanne


----------



## Nathan (25 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi Leute,

Hab mal wieder was gefunden!!:-D

Der Artikel stammt aus der heutigen Ausgabe von "heise online" ( http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Niederlage-fuer-Internet-Abzocker--/meldung/106984 ):



> Niederlage für Internet-Abzocker
> Es geschieht selten, dass Firmen, die ihr Geld mit Internet-Abzocke verdienen, tatsächlich vor Gericht ziehen. Das Amtsgericht Hamm hat nun in einem solchen Fall die Klage auf Zahlung rundheraus abgewiesen (Az. 17 C 62/08 ).



Gruß
Nathan


----------



## Turnbeutelvergesser (25 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Du bist derjenige, der diesen unseriösen Geschaftsmethoden den Gar ausmacht.

Es gibt leider Mitmenschen, die geforderte Zahlungen anerkennen und begleichen.

Das muss aufhören. Sofort.

Das ist der Weg, um den Sumpf trocken zu legen.

Zitat:"Mit Hilfe der Schwachen und Ängstlichen und Furchtsamen und Gehorsamen können sich die Herren wieder aufrichten, und wenn sie sich wieder aufgerichtet haben, können sie dann auch uns, die wir uns so stark glaubten, aufs neue beherrschen und schlimmer als zuvor" Zitat Ende.

KEINE ZAHLUNG LEISTEN.

Nein. Niemals. Nie.


----------



## Tobii (26 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

so wie viele hier habe ich auch eine Rechnung bekommen von mega-downloads.net, ich hätte ihren Service auch schon genützt und ein Programm von dieser Seite downgeloadet. Doch ich bin erst 14 Jahre alt und deshalb ja nur bedingt oder beschränkt Geschäftsfähig (oder wie sich das schimpft). Dieses Programm hatte ich auch echt auf dem Pc doch an die Anmeldung bei der Seite kann ich mich nicht wirklick erinnern bzw. habe ich die E-mail mit den Login Daten nicht gespeichert. Heute hab ich auch schon eine Mahnung bekommen, mein Vater hat auch dort schon angerufen, doch niemand erreicht, seriös kommt mir das auch vor wegen dem Sitz im Ausland ich glaube in Dubai oder so. Ein fremder hätte sich ja auch nicht über meine E-mail anmelden können, weil die das an der IP-Adresse erkennen können oder so ähnlich schrieben die mir. 

Könnte mir nun jemand weiter helfen, soll ich den Betrag bezahlen oder soll ich die nochmal kontaktieren per E-mail oder Telefon. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

MfG Tobii


----------



## dvill (26 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Helfen kann man sich nur selbst, durch Lesen, wenn man will.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Tobii schrieb:


> Könnte mir nun jemand weiter helfen, soll ich den Betrag bezahlen oder soll ich die nochmal kontaktieren per E-mail oder Telefon. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


Dieser Thread ist  fast 800 Postings lang. Diese oder ähnliche Fragen  sind mindestens  schon ein/zweihundertmal beantwortet worden. Wie dvill schon schrieb: lesen hilft


----------



## aprilmarch (26 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hi, hab mir zwar fast alles durchgelesen, aber hier noch eine problematik.
da die angebotenen produkte auf megadownloads ausschließlich freeware sind, war mir klar, dass es ein internet[edit]  ist. somit hab ich mich, nachdem ich auch drauf reingefallen bin und das widerrufsrecht eh schon abgelaufen war, *einfach an viel von dieser freeware bedient*.
war das ein fehler?? oder ist das auch egal? zwei mahnungen sind schon gekommen.. aber ich bin noch am ignorieren.

danke euch!


----------



## Turnbeutelvergesser (26 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Liebe Admins und Mods,

ich bedanke mich einfach mal im voraus, dass Ihr stets bemüht seit, irgendwelche Eulen nach Athen zu tragen.

Dieser Thread ist sehr lang.

Kann es sein, dass Intelligenz nicht mehr existiert?

Heutzutage ist alles möglich...

Leider.


----------



## ragtime (26 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

also, bei mir meldet sich niemand mehr, die haben aber schnell aufgegeben, schon nach der 1. Mahnung :-D


----------



## Amelie79 (27 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Schönen guten Morgen !!!

Ja auch mir ist genau dasselbe passiert .... habe mir dieses open office auf den rechner geschmissen registriert und soll nun für ein Jahresabo bei dieser ominösen Firma zahlen.
Komisch es wird ja behauptet man könne sich weitere Programme herunterladen nur habe ich von dieser seite nie ein Passwort oder sonstiges gesehen ich denke da bin ich nicht alleine. 
Das beste daran ist aber: Wie bekannt hat man ja ein widerrufsrecht von 14 tagen bei dieser firma nicht sobald die rechnung eingeht ist der vertrag bindend nur leider weiss man ja vorher nicht was man da abgeschlossen hat und somit sitzt man in der Falle. 
Selbst wenn man die 14 tage hat sind sie beim eintreffen der rechnung verstrichen. wie bei mir zum beispiel angeblich vertrag eingegangen am 31.03.08 rechnung bekommen am 16.04.08 vorher nichts davon gehört.:wall:
Aber da hab ich doch mal ne Frage: Wer hat sich schon schriftlich sei es per e-mail oder brief*lach an diese dubiose firma gewand und würde mir eine kopie des inhaltes schicken?? 
Möchte mich ja richtig ausdrücken...sonst wird einem daraus auch wieder ein strick gedreht.
Für eure Hilfe bin ich euch im voraus schon sehr dankbar.

Liebe Grüsse und nicht aufgeben   Amelie 79         :sun:


----------



## punkschnegge (27 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Leute, 

amelie, das selbe in grün ist mir jetzt auch passiert ...also, genaus mit datum ect. wie jetzt bei dir  
Ichh offe nur das sich hier schnell jemand meldet ich weiß nämlich auch nicht genau wie ich mich verhalten soll. 

Ich warte erstmal auf Antwort - Schönen sonnigen Sonntag euch noch :sun:


----------



## MichNig (27 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi, meine 1. Mahnung kam auch am 12.04.2008 ....... seitdem nichts mehr gehört obwohl ich doch die gesetzte Frist von 10 Tagen missachtet habe 

........ ob die mich vergessen haben???

na ja abwarten ich glaube nicht das die so schnell aufgeben......

Michaela


----------



## katzenjens (27 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Och menno :cry: ....



> Ichh offe nur das sich hier schnell jemand meldet ich weiß nämlich auch nicht genau wie ich mich verhalten soll.



Ihr habt doch den Thread bereits gefunden. Ein oder zwei Seiten zurück und dort steht der Link zum "Erste-Hilfe"-Kasten. Manchmal verstehe ich nicht, wie wild im Internet geklickt werden kann, persönliche Daten unbekümmert eingegeben werden aber mundgerecht aufbereitete Informationen nicht gelesen werden. Ich verstehe es nicht. :wall:

Persönliche Beratung darf in Foren nicht gegeben werden.
Daher mal wieder die Hinweise zum lesen und zum hören / sehen.

In Ruhe durcharbeiten und verstehen, dann erübrigen sich alle weiteren Fragen und die Ängste sind wie weggeblasen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## S1ckness (27 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo, 


bin auch letztens auf die Ärs... reingefallen. Habe meine richtige Adresse etc. angegeben und mein Alter höher angegeben als ich bim. Ich bin noch Minderjährig, können die mir dann was anhaben?



Mfg S1ckness


----------



## Wembley (27 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



S1ckness schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin auch letztens auf die Ärs... reingefallen. Habe meine richtige Adresse etc. angegeben und mein Alter höher angegeben als ich bim. Ich bin noch Minderjährig, können die mir dann was anhaben?
> Mfg S1ckness


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


> *Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?*[......]
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


Allgemein gesehen spielt nach Meinung kompetenter Juristen eine falsche Altersangabe keine Rolle, wenn jemand nicht davon ausging, dass er einen *kostenpflichtigen* Vertrag einging.


----------



## knospe.24 (28 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Olli D. schrieb:


> So, hab wieder ne Mail bekommen! Die erste Mahnung!
> _Full quote gekürzt modaction _



Ein freundliches Hallöchen aus Berlin -
auch ich habe so einen Brief erhalten. Meine Bitte den Vertrag zu stornieren wurde nur mit dem  bekannten " Kleingedruckten -Gesetz ect. " beantwortet.
Bin schon älter an 75 Jahre alt und ich wies darauf hin,dass ich nicht in der Lage bin 98,--€ im voraus zu bezahlen weil mein Einkommen Rente zu gering ist.Mehrere e Mails wurden noch versand.Hatte angeboten, 3 € monatlich
zu überweisen - KEINE Antwort ! Mega Downloads schwie,bis ich die 1. Mahnung erhielt die ich nicht mißachten sollte.Darauf hin bekam ich Post/ eMail   mit dem Hinweis, dass der Betrag nicht mehr an die
 Bayrische Hypovereinsbank  sondern an   Validea  GmbH auch die gleiche Bank, aber ein anderes Konto. Mit dem Vermerk Verwendungszweck und dann die Nummer : M 500 ...  Bin nicht bereit den Voraausbetrag  von 98,--€ zu zahlen und so hatte ich lediglich 1 Rate  von 8,--€ 
 ( insgesamt sind es 12 X 8,--€ eingezahlt.denn ich habe nur 1 Programm
heruntergeladen, gegen Viren .Kann aber nicht mehr sagen,welches Programm das war,denn es ist nicht mehr auf meinen Rechner ersichtlich.
Meiner Ansicht nach ist die  Fa. MEGA DOWNLOAD so eine richtige
[.......] Im Prinzip können die mir doch eigentlich garnichts ?
Denn mein Einkommen ist eben so gering,dass nur die Lebenshaltungskosten gerade einmal  so bestritten werden können.Außerdem bin ich 100% schwerbehindert und ein Pflegefall.
Lieber Forumteilnehmer - es würde mich sehr freuen,wenn ich Ihre Meinung
 erfahren könnte  ob mein jetziges Verhalten so richtig war.
Freundliche Grüße aus Berlin  von der  Knospe.24

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## teckai (28 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ich habe das selebe problem wie ihr hab mich angemeldet (leider unter falschem Namen )
ich muss jetzt wissen ob ich wegen dem Falschem Namen richtig ärger kriegen kann
bitte helft mir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teckai (28 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich hab jetzt echt muffen sausen weil die schreiben die wollen mich wegen betrugs anzeigen  
habe schon eine anwältin eingeschaltet
und bin erst 16
helft mir bitte


----------



## wahlhesse (28 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

die Antworten stehen sogar schon auf dieser Seite...
OK, für den Fall dass Du den Scrollbalken rechts nicht gesehen hast, 
der direkte Klick zum Link -> HIER <-

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Teleton (29 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Amelie79 schrieb:


> Wie bekannt hat man ja ein widerrufsrecht von 14 tagen bei dieser firma nicht sobald die rechnung eingeht ist der vertrag bindend nur leider weiss man ja vorher nicht was man da abgeschlossen hat und somit sitzt man in der Falle. Selbst wenn man die 14 tage hat sind sie beim eintreffen der rechnung verstrichen.


Nicht so voreilig mit dem Widerrufsrecht.
Die Frage wann die Frist überhaupt beginnt ergibt sich aus §355 Abs 2 BGB wird hier näher erläutert. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439

Die weitere Frage ob das Widerrufsrecht bei fehlerhafter Belehrung tatsächlich durch Nutzung erlischt (§312 d Abs 3 BGB)  ist unter den Juristen strittig.


----------



## Jetztreichts (29 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Auch ich habe eine hochoffizielle Rechnung von dieser noblen Firma (Bankkonto in Österreich und Firmensitz in den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten). Soll 100 € für ein Abo zahlen, sonst würde ich bis zur Bewusstlosigkeit gemahnt werden. 

Da ich erst 14 Tage nach der angeblichen Bestellung die Rechnung erhalten hatte war es für einen Widerruf zu spät.

Wie kann man beweisen, daß man nichts bestellt hat und wie kommen die an meine Adresse?

Muss bei einer Bestellung im Internet als Beweis beim Empfänger nicht auch die IP-Adresse gespeichert werden?


----------



## rose.sontra (29 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Jetztreichts,

1. [ edit] 
2. [ edit] 
3. ein Rechtsanwalt oder Inkassobüro hat nicht mehr Rechte als jeder Privatmann auch
4. Mahnungen und Deine Schreiben aufbewahren
5. [ edit] 
6. *vor Gericht gehen sie nicht* - da müssen sie die Rechtmäßigkeit ihrer Forderungen beweisen und dann würden ihre [ edit] -Methoden gleich auffliegen
7. die IP Adresse haben sie bestimmt, aber nur das Gericht kann damit auch was anfangen
8. der Umsatz dieser[ edit]  - die haben oft 10-20 solcher Internetseiten am Laufen - liegt bei 5 - 10 Mill. Euro - laut Insider im TV - Akte 08
9. zudem - die Downloads gibt es überall kostenlos, auf einem neueren Stand und funktionabel - sind meist unnützes Zeug, keine Musik, keine Filme oder wirklich interessante Programme


Sie haben die Adresse, weil man sich ja registriert hat - auf die Startseite wird man aber nie gelenkt - wo alles dick und farblich markiert aufgeführt wird.

Die Dorf-Polizei hat meine Anzeige abgelehnt - aber die Medien interessieren sich sehr für solche Fälle - Beitrag von letzter Woche "Akte 08" und gestern bei "Taff". 

Ich werde dennoch nicht bezahlen, sehe ich gar nicht ein, habe ja wissentlich nichts bestellt und bin kein Abo eingegangen.

Schreib doch mal das Mitglied skater an, der sucht noch Leute für einen großen TV-Sender zum Interview

Mach dich nicht verrrückt. Im Fernsehen - Akte 08 - wurde von 50.000 bis 60.000 angezeigter Fälle gesprochen - die Dunkelziffer wird wesentlich höher sein.

Es grüßt 

rose.sontra


----------



## Jetztreichts (29 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo rose.sontra,  danke für die Antwort. Aber nochmals nachgefragt: da ich mich absolut nicht erinnern kann auf der Seite von Mega-downloads gewesen zu sein und von dieser Firma etwas heruntergladen zu haben, können die auch meine IP-Adresse nicht haben. Deshalb werde ich denen auch nicht antworten, sonst würden sie die ja auf  diese Weise bekommen. Sie müssen meine Wohnadresse bei einem anderen Registrierungs- oder Bestellvorgang im Internet abgefangen haben, anders kann ich mir das ganze nicht erklären.

Gruß

Jetztreichts


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Jetztreichts schrieb:


> ....anders kann ich mir das ganze nicht erklären.


...oder jemand ganz anderer hat schlichtweg deine Daten bei der Anmeldung verwendet - so einfach ist das!


----------



## Lillyfee (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ich reihe mich mal ein. Das habe ich am [...].08 bekommen. Angeblich habe ich mich da am [...].2008 angemeldet. 



> Sehr geehrte Frau XY,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Wir hoffen, Sie finden Gefallen an unserem Service. Anbei
> erhalten Sie nun Ihre Rechnung für Ihre bestellte Leistung. Ein Jahreszugang zu [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse].
> ...




*Meine Antwort*




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
> 
> 
> Ich habe bei ihnen kein Abo Megadownload bestellt (Verwendungszweck: XXXXXX) und werde den von ihnen geforderten Beitrag (Jahresbeitrag) nicht bezahlen.
> ...


*KEINE ANTWORT*

*Also ein zweitesmal geschickt*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
> 
> Ich habe ihnen per E-mail einen Widerspruch zugesendet. Da sie bis heute nicht reagiert haben sende ich ihnen diesen erneut zu.
> 
> ...


*und siehe da:*



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, wenden
> Sie sich bitte mit Ihrem Anliegen an unsere zuständige Abteilung,
> ...


*Meine Antwort*



> Sehr geehrte Frau [...]
> 
> Betr.. Rechnungsnummer XXXXXX und Ihre Antwort auf meinen   Widerruf
> 
> ...


*Antwort von Megadownload von gestern*



> Sehr geehrte Frau XY,
> 
> Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung (redaktionelle Inhalte) auf [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] am
> 04.04.2008 bestellt. Leider konnten wir bis dato noch keinen Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verbuchen.
> ...


.

*Meine Antwort*
so langsam fängt es an mir Spaß zu machen



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
> 
> Verwendungszweck: XXXXX
> 
> ...


Das nächste Mal drohen sie bestimmt mit Anwalt, Inkasso etc.

_[Personenbezogene Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@Lillyfee,
die Korrespondenz mit Unternehmen der Nutzlosbranche hat in etwa den gleichen Effekt, als wenn man einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt.


----------



## sascha (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> @Lillyfee,
> die Korrespondenz mit Unternehmen der Nutzlosbranche hat in etwa den gleichen Effekt, als wenn man einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt.



So ist es. Genausogut kannst du die Wolken auffordern, sofort das Regnen einzustellen...


----------



## Lillyfee (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ja das ist mir schon klar das ich danach wieder ein Schreiben bekomme, dass wenn ich denke, das meine Daten mißbraucht wurden ...... blablabla erhalten werde.
Der Schriftwechsel der bis jetzt stattfand ist mein Widerruf (2mal denen geschickt) und meine letzte Antwort. Damit habe ich alles getan was ich tun muß, um vor Gericht (was sicherlich nie passieren wird) bestehen zu können. Jede  weitere Post von denen, werde ich nur noch abspeichern. 
Das was mich an der Sache so wütend macht, ist die Tatsache, dass ich mich nie auf deren Seite angemeldet habe. Ich weiß nur das ich am 04.04.2008 meinen PC neuinstalliert habe und die üblichen Programme runtergeladen habe. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt habe ich mich bei denen angemeldet. Ich verstehe nicht wie das passieren konnte ich war z.b. bei Yahoo auf deren Seite und Antivir und Picasa habe ich mir aus dem Netz runtergeladen. 
Nun gut da ich wirklich kein Freizeitproblem habe werde ich denen nicht mehr antworten. Deren (lustige) Drohbriefe und die darin enthaltenden Begründungen, gespickt mit gefährlichem Halbwissen, werde ich dann hier rein posten. 
Einen schönen 1. MAI an alle


----------



## HUmax (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Lillyfee schrieb:


> Der Schriftwechsel der bis jetzt stattfand ist mein Widerruf (2mal denen geschickt) und meine letzte Antwort. Damit habe ich alles getan was ich tun muß, um vor Gericht (was sicherlich nie passieren wird) bestehen zu können. Jede  weitere Post von denen, werde ich nur noch abspeichern.


Wenn, dann reicht es 1x. Was die darauf antworten oder nicht antworten ist nicht Dein Problem. Und Mails werden, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, vom Gericht eh nicht anerkannt. Darum war Deine Mailerei auch noch umsonst.


----------



## Lillyfee (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Und Mails werden, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, vom Gericht eh nicht anerkannt. Darum war Deine Mailerei auch noch



Wieso sind E-Mails vor Gericht nicht gültig ?? Ich kann bei seriösen Online-Anbietern doch regulär Verträge abschließen. Z.B. bei denen ich Musik und Videos gegen Bezahlung downloaden kann. Per E-MAil bekomme ich meine Zugangsdaten usw. Und kündigen kann ich da auch. Problemlos! 
Es können per E-MAil auch Straftaten begangen werden, welche sehr wohl eine rechtliche Relevanz haben und auch vor Gericht Bestand haben.
Mir ging es darum in meinem Fall eine Bestätigung von denen zu bekommen, das sie meinen Widerspruch erhalten haben. Und den Gefallen haben sie mir getan :-D. Weiteren Email-Verkehr werde ich wie gesagt nicht tätigen. Lediglich das was sie mir schreiben speichere ich. Aber in der rechtlichen Situation denke ich habe ich nicht falsch gehandelt. Wirkliche Gerichtsurteile fehlen doch bislang. Nicht umsonst wird das Thema Abofallen immer wieder auch im TV behandelt (WISO, AKTE 01 etc). Und da wird aufgrund der derzeitigen Rechtslage, je nach Fall empfohlen Widerspruch, Widerruf, hilfsweise Anfechtung usw.


----------



## HUmax (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Wenn Du doch soweit bescheid weißt, warum dann dieser intensive Mailverkehr? Auf deren ihren Schrott wäre ich erst gar nicht weiter eingegangen. Ist eh immer in den diversen Stufen das gleiche was die Antworten. Darum wie ich schon schrieb "1x" und fertig.

Und wegen dem wie man darauf reagiert. Da wird von diversen Stellen empfohlen, entweder per Fax mit qualifizierten Sendebeleg oder Einschreiben/Rückschein.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



HUmax schrieb:


> Wenn Du doch soweit bescheid weißt, warum dann dieser intensive Mailverkehr?


Man kann ja sowas mal aus Jux genüßlich und  zur allgemeinen Erheiterung  durchziehen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796

Ständige  Nachahmung und   Wiederholung erhöht nicht unbedingt den Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## Lillyfee (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



HUmax schrieb:


> Wenn Du doch soweit bescheid weißt, warum dann dieser intensive Mailverkehr? Auf deren ihren Schrott wäre ich erst gar nicht weiter eingegangen. Ist eh immer in den diversen Stufen das gleiche was die Antworten. Darum wie ich schon schrieb "1x" und fertig.
> 
> Und wegen dem wie man darauf reagiert. Da wird von diversen Stellen empfohlen, entweder per Fax mit qualifizierten Sendebeleg oder Einschreiben/Rückschein.



Ich versteh gar nicht warum gegen mich jetzt die Keule rausgeholt wird. Ich schildere hier ja nur das was mir, wie sovielen anderen auch gerade passiert. Meine Gelassenheit dem ganzen gegenüber, habe ich nur durch das Lesen der Forenbeiträge bekommen. Und dadurch bedingt meine Rechtssicherheit wie ich was schreibe. Einschreiben Rückschein ??? Nö wieso ich habe den Vertrag ja angeblich auch online abgeschlossen also gebe ich dafür keinen Cent für Porto aus und mache das ganze auch online. 
Aber warum werde ich hier "abgewatscht", dafür das ich dem Widersprochen habe und zwar solange bis sie mir signalisiert haben das das angekommen ist. Den Post von Antidialer habe ich auch gelesen und habe mich auch amüsiert. Aber meine 2 Antworten heißen ja nicht das ich ein Freizeitproblem habe und in Zukunft tagtäglich mit denen rummailen werde.


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum. Da muss es erlaubt sein, dass auch andere Meinungen äußern. Das hat mit Abwatschen nichts zu tun.

Weiter lesen hier viele Leute mit, die schnell einen falschen Eindruck mitnehmen, als wenn hier allgemein Brieffreundschaften üblich seien.

Niemand muss sich mit diesen Leuten rumschlagen, die derart unfreundliche Kostenfallen aufstellen.


----------



## Lillyfee (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ok
Ich verstehe schon das es die "alten" Mitglieder nervt immer das gleiche zu lesen, immerhin wurde der Thread schon im April 2007 eröffnet. Aber ich bin ja jetzt Betroffene und habe nur meine Sache hier gepostet. Und ich verstehe das leider schon so das ich jetzt als Depp dargestellt werde nur weil ich denen meinen Widerruf gemailt habe und auf deren Antwort nochmal reagiert habe. 
Wenn ich nochmal ein Problem mit irgendwas habe ließt man sich vieleicht ja nochmal. Ansonsten lese ich hier nur noch und hoffe weiterhin das lesen bildet.:roll:


----------



## Wembley (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Lillyfee schrieb:


> Ok
> Ich verstehe schon das es die "alten" Mitglieder nervt immer das gleiche zu lesen, immerhin wurde der Thread schon im April 2007 eröffnet. Aber ich bin ja jetzt Betroffene und habe nur meine Sache hier gepostet. Und ich verstehe das leider schon so das ich jetzt als Depp dargestellt werde nur weil ich denen meinen Widerruf gemailt habe und auf deren Antwort nochmal reagiert habe.
> Wenn ich nochmal ein Problem mit irgendwas habe ließt man sich vieleicht ja nochmal. Ansonsten lese ich hier nur noch und hoffe weiterhin das lesen bildet.:roll:


Ich sehe nicht, dass dich hier jemand als Depp hinstellt. Dir war das Geld für ein Einschreiben halt zu schade. So sehen es viele andere auch. :smile:
Was wahr ist: Eine Mail ist nicht der absolute, totale 100-prozentige Beweis. Aber eine Mail ist auch nicht nix.  Wer "nur" mailt, ist keineswegs in einer schlechten Position. 
Aber ich würde vorschlagen: End of Topic. Nein, nicht megadownloads, sondern diese eine spezielle Diskussion.


----------



## dvill (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Es geht auch nicht darum, ob jemand genervt ist, sondern dass hier die richtigen Informationen erkennbar bleiben.

Nach über 2 Jahren mit Kostenfallen "dieser Preislage" haben sich einige Erfahrungswerte herausgebildet.

Anbieter mit besonders dubaiosen Angeboten, die sehr viel Aufwand in eine gute Tarnung gegenüber den Verbraucherzentralen treiben, damit keine ladungsfähige Anschrift zur Verfügung steht, meiden den Kontakt zu unseren Behörden noch viel dringlicher als der durchschnittliche von ihnen mit schwachsinnigen Drohschreiben Verängstigte.

Wer bisher einfach nix gemacht hat, hat auch nix falsch gemacht. Man muss natürlich richtig reagieren, wenn ein Versuchsballon Mahnbescheid losgelassen werden sollte. Das betraf zwei Fälle und aktuell möglicherweise ein paar mehr auf eine Belästigtenzahl von 1.000.000 oder so ähnlich.

Wer Anzeigen erstattet, kann sich selbst reinreiten, wenn er sich selbst bezichtigt.

Wer Ratenzahlungen oder so akzeptiert oder im Rahmen von Brieffreundschaften Sachverhalte bestätigt, liefert sich selbst einem möglicherweise undankbaren Schicksal aus.


----------



## kili297 (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Lillyfee schrieb:


> Ok
> Ich verstehe schon das es die "alten" Mitglieder nervt immer das gleiche zu lesen, immerhin wurde der Thread schon im April 2007 eröffnet. Aber ich bin ja jetzt Betroffene und habe nur meine Sache hier gepostet. Und ich verstehe das leider schon so das ich jetzt als Depp dargestellt werde nur weil ich denen meinen Widerruf gemailt habe und auf deren Antwort nochmal reagiert habe.
> Wenn ich nochmal ein Problem mit irgendwas habe ließt man sich vieleicht ja nochmal. Ansonsten lese ich hier nur noch und hoffe weiterhin das lesen bildet.:roll:



ich hab auch geantwortet und es gingen mehrere mails hin und her. dieletzte mail von mir war nur, sie sollen mir doch ihren anwalt benennen, damit sich meiner mit diesem in verbindung setzen kann. ich hätte keine lust, mit kleinen angestellten zu diskutieren,die außer serienmails zu versenden, sonst nichts zu tun haben.

die antwort war,ich möge mich bitte an ihre rechtsabteilung wenden.

ich habe von denen nun schon seit zwei wochen nichts mehr gehört.

undob du antwortest oder nicht, ist egal. [.......]

deren redaktionelle inhalte, für die sie geld haben wollen, ist freeware. und freeware ist kostenlos. und so lange sie dafür keine urheberrechte haben, können sie drohen wiesie lustig sind. juckt mich gar nicht.


----------



## VEGA (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Lillyfee schrieb:


> Ok
> Ich verstehe schon das es die "alten" Mitglieder nervt immer das gleiche zu lesen, immerhin wurde der Thread schon im April 2007 eröffnet. Aber ich bin ja jetzt Betroffene und habe nur meine Sache hier gepostet. Und ich verstehe das leider schon so das ich jetzt als Depp dargestellt werde nur weil ich denen meinen Widerruf gemailt habe und auf deren Antwort nochmal reagiert habe.
> Wenn ich nochmal ein Problem mit irgendwas habe ließt man sich vieleicht ja nochmal. Ansonsten lese ich hier nur noch und hoffe weiterhin das lesen bildet.:roll:


also ich will alles wissen, und bin neugierig was andere zu berichten haben..


----------



## sascha (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



> also ich will alles wissen, und bin neugierig was andere zu berichten haben..



Dafür gibts ja die bisher geschriebenen 810 Beiträge zum Thema.


----------



## MichNig (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

.... meine 1. Mahnung kam am 12.04.2008 ...... natürlch habe ich nicht bezahlt innerhalb der gesetzten 10 Tagesfrist....

............. bis heute ( 04.05.2008 ) noch nichts von denen gehört.....

keine 2. mahnung .... keine Post vom Inkasso .....

Ob sie es aufgegeben haben?

............. das wäre wohl zu einfach? Oder darf ich hoffen das sie mich aus ihren "KLAUEN" entlassen haben??

Michaela


----------



## ragtime (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

so gehts mir auch,

die 2. mahnung ist seit fast 20 tagen überfällig ^^

ich glaub die haben es aufgegeben, weil zuviele sich verweigern :scherzkeks:


----------



## kili297 (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



MichNig schrieb:


> .... meine 1. Mahnung kam am 12.04.2008 ...... natürlch habe ich nicht bezahlt innerhalb der gesetzten 10 Tagesfrist....
> 
> ............. bis heute ( 04.05.2008 ) noch nichts von denen gehört.....
> 
> ...



wie schon geschrieben, auch bei mir herrscht funkstille.:-D


----------



## loomi (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hey schaut ma das hab ich im net gefunden:
http://www.tattoo-freunde.de/

gleiche "masche" ?
die angaben unter der überschrift dort hab ich in meiner tollen online rechnung von mega-downloads schon mal gesehen, zum verwechseln ähnlich 

mfg
loom


----------



## HUmax (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



loomi schrieb:


> hey schaut ma das hab ich im net gefunden:
> h**p://w*w.tattoo-freunde.de
> 
> gleiche "masche" ?
> die angaben unter der überschrift dort hab ich in meiner tollen online rechnung von mega-downloads schon mal gesehen, zum verwechseln ähnlich


Fragt sich halt nur, wie der User, durch Google-Werbung oder andere Werbung, auf die Seite gelangt. Über die Startseite oder Unterseiten wo der Preis "versteckt" oder erst gar nicht vorhanden ist.  Unter h**p://w*w.tattoo-freunde.de/anmelden.html finde ich z.B. keine Preisangabe.


----------



## MichNig (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

....... hat jemand gestern den Bericht bei Planetopia / Pro7 gesehen?


Michaela


----------



## HUmax (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



MichNig schrieb:


> ....... hat jemand gestern den Bericht bei Planetopia / Pro7 gesehen?
> 
> 
> Michaela


Ja, und?

Hier kann man sich das Video anschauen:
http://www.planetopia.de/archiv/2008/planetopia/05_04/3_auswahl.html

PS: Der Sender war Sat.1 und nicht ProSieben.


----------



## sswald (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

nur der Vollständigkeit halber: ich gehöre auch dazu! Ich bin auch mit einer 96-€-Rechnung beglückt worden und weiß nicht wie.:wall:

Aber wenn ich Eure Beiträge lese (Danke dafür) sehe ich die ganze Sache schon lockerer. Dann werden die mega-downloader bei mir wohl auch nix holen können.


Gruß

Ossi


----------



## MichNig (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

...... sorry ..... natürlich auf Sat1.....
 da waren die Finger zu flott unterwegs ...... wieder mal!

....... nun ja nicht viel neues .... alle Info´s hatten wir hier in diesem Beitrag auch schon .....


----------



## bernhard (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Abschweifende Diskussion über die Modalitäten zur Beauftragung von Anwälten abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=52055

Hier bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## CharlyBrown (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

:wall:Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ebenfalls von dieser [ edit] firma eine Rechnung erhalten, 15 Tage nachdem ich mich angeblich bei ihnen registriert habe, kannte die Seite nicht mal, als ich schrieb, dass ich nicht zahlen werde, schickten sie mir eine Mail, dass ich einen Vertrag über ein Jahresabo in Höhe von 96 € abgeschlossen habe.

Ich konnte mich nicht erinnern, aber meine Daten stimmen, also habe ich bezahlt und den Vertrag gekündigt zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt.

Postwendend kam die Antwort, dass die Kündigung vorgemerkt wird und wenn ich alle Zahlungen an den Dienstleister vollzogen habe, die Kündigung in 2 Jahren zum 13.4.2010 wirksam wird.

Erst schreiben sie mir was von einem Jahresvertrag auf der Rechnung und nun soll ich sogar erst nach 2 Jahren kündigen können,d.h. also, ich bekomme nächstes Jahr noch einmal eine Rechnung über 96 € ohne dass ich jemals die Leistung in Anspruch genommen habe oder tun werde.

Vor diesem Verein ist wirklich nur zu warnen.

Ganz geschickt schreibt man auf der Homepage rechts was von EinJahresvertrag, der 96 € kostet und wenn man sich nur anmelden will, aber keinen Vertrag abschließen, weil man nur einmal die Dienstleistung in Anspruch nimmt, muss man alle Daten offen legen und dort findet man nichts mehr über Kosten oder Mindestlaufzeit und dergleichen.

Wer das rechts nicht gelesen hat und nur auf anmelden geht, weil es ja Freeware ist, die man sich downloadet, setzt sein Häkchen bei den AGB wie gewohnt bei anderen Dienstleistern auch, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass sie kostenfrei sind wie sie es versprechen.

Ich finde das schon sehr kr.... was dieser Verein da macht mit seinen Kunden und sogar Kinder werden [ edit] , das interessiert die gar nicht.

Das ist mir in 8 Jahren Internetnutzung noch nicht passiert::wall:

Habe nur bezahlt, weil ich krank bin und keinen langen Ärger durchstehen kann, gehe nächste Woche für längere Zeit ins KH und dann zur REHA, nur zum besseren Verständnis. Das viele User Ärger haben mit dieser Firma habe ich jetzt leider erst gelesen.Für mich zu spät.
Diese Firma gibt bei jedem Kunden scheinbar eine andere Bank und Konto an, soviel habe ich schon mitbekommen:cry:


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Zunächst mal:
Gute Besserung, was es auch immer ist, weswegen Du ins KH musst.

Ob es klug war, zu zahlen, "nur um Ärger zu vermeiden", steht dahin.
Aber offenbar ist der Ärger auch damit nicht vermieden, denn jetzt ist plötzlich von einer 2-Jahres-Teilnahme die Rede.
Eine Google-Suche zeigt übrigens dieses Forum hier an einer der ersten Stellen. Zeitnahes Suchen erspart Ärger. Aber naja, jetzt ist es passiert.

Bezüglich der "Verlängerung" auf zwei Jahre, lies mal das hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964


----------



## CharlyBrown (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Danke für die die Genesungswünsche und die schnelle Antwort.

Ja, ich könnte mich in den Allerwertesten beißen, dass ich nicht gleich mal ins Internet geschaut habe, als ich diese ominöse Rechnung erhielt, weiß bis jetzt noch nicht, wie ich da rein gekommen bin.

 nun habe ich bezahlt, leider, aber eine 2.Rechnung werde ich nicht bezahlen, sei denn es kommt was vom Gericht. Bin ein sehr ängstlicher Mensch, darum gebe ich dann auch vielleicht zu schnell nach.

Aber man kann nur dazu lernen und ich hoffe, dass dieser Firma bald diese Seite geschlossen wird ,damit sie niemanden mehr so [ edit]  können.


----------



## VEGA (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hi gute besserung auch von mir, lass dich nicht ärgern- ok du hasst bezahlt, was solls? ist nervig, aber jetzt weisst du ja für die zukunft bescheid...würde die zweite rechnunga aber auch nicht bezahlen, und falls du post vom gericht bekommst, lies dir mal die beiträge von den anderen durch, teilweise haben die auch schon offizielle post bekommen, und scheinbar kannst du auch das ignorieren.

also, halt den kopp hoch.

lg


----------



## CharlyBrown (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

*Danke Vega, das werde ich tun.

Erstmal werde ich hoffentlich Ruhe haben für ein Jahr, dann sehe ich weiter. Danke *:smile:


----------



## wahlhesse (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo,

was soll "offizielle" Post sein?
Post vom Inkassobüro oder von Anwälten?
Nö ...

Richtig offiziell wirds erst, wenn ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht (!) kommt.
Alles andere ist beschriebenes Papier, mehr nicht.
Aber Mahnbescheide sind in der Nutzlosbranche seeeehr selten.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## CharlyBrown (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

*ja das meine ich auch wahlhesse, wenn was vom Gericht kommt, aber ich hoffe, es kommt nicht dazu.*:wall:

bin immer noch sauer auf mich und meine Blödheit:comphit:


----------



## Wolfsburger (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo

Bekomme von der Seite auch post, ich soll 96,00euro bezahlen für ein Antivirusprogramm 2008 was ich kar nicht runtergeladen habe, und Passworts Zugang zu meinem E-Mailaccount erhalten haben soll was aber nicht stimmt. Und widerrufsrecht von 14tagen habe nie post bekommen von denen,

Die wollen 96,00euro und sind der Meinung man hat ein Antivirusprogramm2008 runtergeladen, und sind im Recht sagen die, 

Was kann man nun machen ich habe mich nicht da angemeldet, nichts runtergeladen und kündigungszeit von 2jahren 2010 das ist mir zu hoch
Wenn man auf eine startseite geht, muß man schon aufpassen das man nicht schon was zahlen muß 
Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## Wolfsburger (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Gebe dir in allem was du da schreibst recht, nur ich verstehe nicht wenn man sich nicht angemeldet hat und nur auf der Startseite geht oder ist muß man schon 96euro bezahlen, Kündigungszeit 14tage dann laufzeit von 2jahren kommen dann noch mal 96euro nach 1jahr dazu 

hatte das gleiche auf anderen Seite mit Tochter mal habe da Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet nie wieder was gehört , aber jetzt Rechtschutz habe ich nicht

die pochern ja drauf, und die Anmeldung e.mail bestätigung schicken die nicht zu

was kann man machen

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## CharlyBrown (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ich weiß auch nicht, sorry, habe ja das gleiche Problem

Ich weiß auch nicht, was ich runtergeladen habe und wie ich da einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben soll, bekam auch die Mail, dass ich das Paßwort erhalten hatte von ihnen und mich daraufhin mit dem Passwort registriert habe, dadurch sind sie an die Daten gekommen. Ich habe nur nie solche Mail erhalten und kann mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## samjaneway (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was soll "offizielle" Post sein?
> Post vom Inkassobüro oder von Anwälten?
> ...



Dann ist ja gut. Ich hab nämlich schon wieder eine Mahnung aus Bielefeld bekommen vom Inkassounternehmen. Keine AHnung die wie vielte das schon ist. Jeden Monat gibt es eine neue Mahung. Ich heb sie auf, lesen tu ich sie gar nicht mehr. Solange da nicht noch mehr kommt, ist es mir egal. Aber so wie ichd as bis jetzt alles gelesen und verstanden habe, passiert da außer Drohen eh nichts. Und einschüchtern lass ich mich von denen nicht.


----------



## Wolfsburger (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Nur ich frage mich wenn man auf seite geht muß man schon zahlen

 Und die pochen ja drauf auf Vertrag obwohl nichts abgeschlossen habe erhalten habe

 was kann man  machen

 Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## dvill (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Wen juckt das, wenn man unaufgefordert schwachsinnige Mails bekommt?


----------



## Sonny (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Liebe Leute,

auch ich sollte zahlen. Dann habe ich denen genau 1 x mal per mail ganz gehörig meine Meinung gesagt, dann folgten noch ca 3 weitere mails von Mega dl  die ich ignorierte und dann gar nichts mehr (was ist los mit euch Mega Doofloads, wann spielen wir weiter?)

Ich schätze mal, jede Mahnung/Forderung die Mega DL über ein Inkasso Büro versendet verursacht Kosten für Mega DL, ebenso ein Anwalt den die beauftragen. Folglich zahlen die, bei jedem der nicht zahlt, selbst drauf  - und das ist schön zu wissen.

sonny


----------



## CharlyBrown (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

ja, das wäre anzunehmen, sie rechnen aber mit der Unwissenheit und Dummheit vieler User (wie ich), aber nun bin ich vorgewarnt.

nach Megadownload habe ich nicht gesucht, kannte ich ja gar nicht, ich habe bestimmt irgend einen Freedownload versucht runter zu laden und bin unbeabsichtigt hier drauf gekommen, sie schreiben, ich habe ihre Dienstleistungen in Anspruch genommen mit WinRar, aber das nutze ich schon ein paar Jahre kostenlos und habe mich dort nie registrieren müssen oder habe es gekauft.

Aber nun ist eh alles zu spät, da ich ja bezahlt habe, und als ich das gekündigt habe, schrieb man mir auch noch ganz frech, dass die Kündigung erst am 13.4.2010 wirksam wird, also noch ein Jahr mehr Mindestlaufzeit hat, das 2. Jahr werde ich aber nicht bezahlen....

Ja, mit der Kündigung habe ich wohl auch alles anerkannt, bin halt kein Jurist, aber das ist es ja, was sie ausnutzen, die Unwissenheit, wie man mit solchen Machenschaften umgehen kann und darf... das Wort mit
Kr...... will ich gar nicht erst schreiben:wall:


----------



## Wolfsburger (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Und wenn man nicht bezahlt, oder nicht weiter reagiert was passiert dann

Und warum schicken sie denn Nickname nicht, Passwort, oder die anmeldebestätigung da man sich da angemeldet hat

das sind so fragen

ich warte ab die Tage, ob sie reagieren, habe mich nicht regestriert und kein antivirusprogramm 2008 runtergeladen war nur auf Startseite und gleich wieder weg

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## HUmax (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Und wenn man nicht bezahlt, oder nicht weiter reagiert was passiert dann


Nichts.


----------



## Heiko (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



HUmax schrieb:


> Nichts.


Das ist definitiv falsch.
Es werden Mengen von potentiellem Altpapier verschickt. Das ist was anderes als "nichts".


----------



## CharlyBrown (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

:wall:tja, jetzt bin ich auch schlauer, aber leider zu spät


----------



## Olli D. (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hab heute auch mal wieder ein MAhnung der Firma I.D.S Inkassomanagement aus Herford bekommen! Hab den auch schon gemailt, das es Verschwendung ist,  mit  sowas  zu schicken! Aber die wollen nicht hören! HAb heute die "Letzte Mahnung vor Klage" bekommen! Die schreiben nicht mal mehr den Betrag rein, den man Zahlen soll! 
Vorallem war ich damals noch so doof, habe meine Daten korrigiert, nachdem Mega-Downl. mir geschrieben und gedroht hatte, das ich falsche Daten angegeben habe! 

Na ja, so bekomm ich immer schön Papier und irgendwann mach ich damit mein Grill oder Kamin an!


----------



## CharlyBrown (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

habe nach Kündigung meines angeblichen Vertrages und Beschwerde über die Verlängerung auf 2 Jahre heute das bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Als Sie sich auf [noparse]www.mega-downloads.net[/noparse] angemeldet bzw. registriert haben, haben Sie unter anderem folgende Absätze unserer Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen bestätigt:

§ 5 Preise und Zahlungsbedingungen

1. Das Entgelt für die Nutzung der Dienstleistung beträgt acht (8) Euro pro Monat inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer in der jeweiligen gesetzlichen Höhe.

_2. Die Mindestvertragslaufzeit beträgt 24 Monate._

3. Das vertraglich geschuldete Entgelt für die Nutzung der Dienstleistung wird dem Kunden jeweils für zwölf Monate im Voraus in Rechnung gestellt.

5. Preise auf der Rechnung sind, soweit nicht ausdrücklich etwas anderes ausgewiesen ist, stets Endpreise inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer in der jeweiligen gesetzlichen Höhe.

Sollten Sie Fragen zu unserem Service haben, so zögern Sie bitte nicht uns zu kontaktieren. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

M. E.

*************************
Mega-Downloads.net
Postfach 82
1121 Wien
Österreich

Tel: 0043 1 894 00 50
Fax: 0043 1 89 040 521
*************************



freundlich geht die Welt zu Grunde, was nützt mir alle Freundlichkeit und Höflichkeit hier im Schreiben, wenn sie mich trotzdem über den Tisch gezogen haben:wall:


----------



## Olli D. (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Das hab ich auch mal bekommen! Ganz am Anfang! Da wird noch einiges auf dich zu kommen, an Altpapier!!!


----------



## CharlyBrown (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

jua, da kommen dann auch alle Schreiben hin, aber wie gesagt, ein Jahr habe ich ja leider bezahlt....:scherzkeks:


----------



## loomi (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

nach der ersten mahnung höre ich jetzt schon über 4 wochen gar nichts mehr...
freut mich natürlich aber ein "aufgeben" würde mich doch verwundern.

mfg
loomi


----------



## Olli D. (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Da kommt schon noch was! Hatte auch gedacht es ist vorbeo, weil ich längere Zeit nichts gehört habe, aber dann waren Sie wieder aktiv, bzw. das Inkassobüro!!!


----------



## Wolfsburger (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

frage mich immer noch, wenn man auf der Seite ist ,mußt man schon bezahlen, obwohl man nichts macht.

Was passiert wenn man die e.adresse löscht ,die Sie von einem haben und eine neue e.adresse bei MSN einrichtet, erfahren die Sie oder wissen sie das

Hoffe auch  das nächste Zeit nichts kommt von denen

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## Wolfsburger (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo

 die Post von denn geht über pc, e adresse , du sagst nach gewissen Zeit melden die sich wieder Inkaskobüro, woher wissen sie dein namen, adresse oder geht das auch über pc.

Bei MSN ist man Regestriert und E.adresse, was würde passieren , wenn man e.adresse löscht , neue einrichtet

Kommen die da hinter, und wissen die das dann

Das würde ich gerne mal wissen

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## Faahbien (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Nein kommen die nicht. Aber das ist ohnehin überflüssig. Spam bekommt man so oder so!


----------



## CharlyBrown (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

so, ab 20.5. gehe ich nun auf unbestimmte Zeit ins Krankenhaus und kann mich dadurch erstmal nicht an der Diskussion beteiligen, bis irgendwann wieder, denn los wird man diesen Verein MDL ja nicht :scherzkeks:

tschau,tschau


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Viel Erfolg und gute Besserung!


----------



## kili297 (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



CharlyBrown schrieb:


> so, ab 20.5. gehe ich nun auf unbestimmte Zeit ins Krankenhaus und kann mich dadurch erstmal nicht an der Diskussion beteiligen, bis irgendwann wieder, denn los wird man diesen Verein MDL ja nicht :scherzkeks:
> 
> tschau,tschau



doch wird man. ich hab sie höflich gebeten,mir ihren anwalt zu benennen. es kam der hinweis,ich mögemich mit ihrer rechtsabteilung in verbindung setzen. und seit dem hab ich nie wieder etwas von denen gehört.

gute besserung und zerbrich dir über die herrschaften nicht den kopf!


----------



## Wolfsburger (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Gute besserung im Krankenhaus

Ich selber habe seit parr tagen von denn nichts gehört, man hat schon bammel sich bei MSN da ist mein Postfach an zu melden, ob post von denn drin ist

Ich warte mal ab 

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## loku48 (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

habe gestern auch erste mahnung von mega download bekommen,soll angeblich firefox
runtergeladen und damit vertrag eingegangen
m.f.g loku48


----------



## VEGA (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hi,

habe  mir auch firefox runtergelanden aber wie gesagt, es sollte umsonst sein und plötzlich kam auch beim mir e-mails von mdl. irgendwie bin ich beruhigt das ich nicht die einzigste bin die ausgetrickst worden ist-hätte mich auch sehr gewundert..


----------



## HUmax (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



VEGA schrieb:


> habe  mir auch firefox runtergelanden aber wie gesagt, es sollte umsonst sein


Darum -> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html#de


----------



## ancaandi (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Ebend kam auf MDR1 Radio Sachsenanhalt eine längere Radiomeldung
mit Warung vor Megadownload und dem Hinweis auf keinen Fall zu zahlen.


----------



## loku48 (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Gebe dir in allem was du da schreibst recht, nur ich verstehe nicht wenn man sich nicht angemeldet hat und nur auf der Startseite geht oder ist muß man schon 96euro bezahlen, Kündigungszeit 14tage dann laufzeit von 2jahren kommen dann noch mal 96euro nach 1jahr dazu
> 
> hatte das gleiche auf anderen Seite mit Tochter mal habe da Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet nie wieder was gehört , aber jetzt Rechtschutz habe ich nicht
> 
> ...





ancaandi schrieb:


> Ebend kam auf MDR1 Radio Sachsenanhalt eine längere Radiomeldung
> mit Warung vor Megadownload und dem Hinweis auf keinen Fall zu zahlen.



danke für die Antworten,da bin ich ein bisser,l ruhiger
loku48


----------



## CharlyBrown (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

*so Leute, ich darf mich erstmal nicht mehr ärgern , am 20.5. gehe ich auf unbestimmte Zeit ins Krankenhaus, bis irgendwann wieder gern. Tschau und viel Glück weiterhin*


----------



## HUmax (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



CharlyBrown schrieb:


> am 20.5. gehe ich auf unbestimmte Zeit ins Krankenhaus


Das wissen wir mittlerweile. Hast ja gestern schon geschrieben.


----------



## loku48 (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

na dann viel Glück und gute Genesung


----------



## Wolfsburger (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung (redaktionelle Inhalte) auf mega-downloads.net am
12.04.2008 bestellt. Leider konnten wir bis dato noch keinen Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verbuchen.

_(allseits bekanntes Unfug-Schreiben sowie personenbezogene Daten gelöscht/admin)_

Hallo das schreiben habe ich eben bekommen, was ist jetzt habe am 12.4.08 kein antivirusprogramm runter geladen was nun

was soll ich machen

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## sascha (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

@Wolfsburger

Einfach hier weiterlesen und entsprechend handeln:


----------



## Wolfsburger (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Nach denn ist es eine Mahnung

kennen die IP adresse e.adresse von MSN mit geburtstags daten 

vom tag her haben sie jetzt einen Tag früher rein geschrieben 12.4 statt

 13.4.08 und die 96,00 euro sind noch nicht eingegangen bei denn

 Frage nun.

 Soll ich drauf reagieren, was schreiben oder wie, 

 Gruß wolfsburger


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Wolfsburger,

Dein Schreibstil ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Wir dürfen Dir nicht sagen, was Du tun sollst, sondern nur Hinweise geben. Mehr nicht. Das verbietet das Rechtsberatungsgesetz.

In dem Link in der Signatur von Sascha steht alles drin, wie man sich verhalten soll. Wenn Du nicht lesen magst, kann man es sich hier auch anhören und sehen: http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Wenn Du dann immer noch nicht weiterweisst, hilft nur noch der Gang zur Verbraucherzentrale.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Wembley (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Nach denn ist es eine Mahnung


Ja und? Mahnungen werden bei dieser Art von Anbietern dauernd verschickt.


Wolfsburger schrieb:


> kennen die IP adresse e.adresse von MSN mit geburtstags daten


...und sie wissen, wo dein Auto steht. Im Ernst: Das braucht dich nicht zu beunruhigen. Viel wichtiger ist es, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen, ob ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag besteht oder nicht. Da benötigt es zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen. War dein Wille damals derselbe wie der des Anbieters? Wenn nicht, dann dürfte ja für dich alles klar sein.


Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Soll ich drauf reagieren, was schreiben oder


Musst du entscheiden. Viele User sagen, dass sie nur dann reagieren, wenn etwas vom Gericht kommt. Vorher nicht. Nur dass was vom Gericht kommt, ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Selbst wenn, hätten sie keinesfalls schlechte Karten. Andere schreiben halt was. Es gibt ja Musterbriefe für sowas. Einer davon:
http://www.sat1.at/ratgeber_magazine/akte/topthemen/investigativ/content/15358/


----------



## bodirk (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Nach denn ist es eine Mahnung
> 
> kennen die IP adresse e.adresse von MSN mit geburtstags daten
> 
> ...



@Wolfsburger

Hast Du die 96€ an [.....] bezahlt oder wie soll ich das verstehen ?
------- sind noch nicht eingegangen bei denn -------------


Bodirk


----------



## loku48 (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Vieleicht ist es das klügste bei der Verbraucherzentrale den Fall zu
erklären


----------



## kili297 (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



loku48 schrieb:


> danke für die Antworten,da bin ich ein bisser,l ruhiger
> loku48



wärst du auch gewesen,wenn du hier ein bisschen quer gelesen hättest.


----------



## Wolfsburger (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo 

 Nach dem schreiben von gestern es ist Mahnung ,habe ich die 96,00euro noch nicht eingezahlt bei denn, die geben einen jetzt 10Tage zeit.

Soll ich reagieren drauf , antworten auf dem schreiben oder was kann 
man machen.

 Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## Wembley (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Soll ich reagieren drauf , antworten auf dem schreiben oder was kann
> man machen.


Ich habe dir gestern eine Antwort geschrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=235864#post235864

Hast du die ignoriert? Es scheint so, als hätte ich mir die Antwort sparen können.

Du solltest schon langsam alle Links zu diesem Thema kennen. Wenn dir das nicht reicht, geh zur Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## Wolfsburger (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo habe denn E:Mail geschickt 

Möchte gerne denn  Rechtsgültiger Vertrag sehen und ob er besteht oder nicht, und ich weiß das man zwei über einstimmende Willenserklärungen, benötigt um ein Rechtskräftigen Vertrag ab zu schließen

Möchte diesen bitte sehen, und denn Nickname sowie Passwort, um zu sehen ob überhaupt mich regestriert habe und ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag besteht.

Mal sehen was die schreiben.

Habe die Tipps gelesen von eurer Seite,nur muffe sausen ist ja auch da, man weiß nie was kommt, was die schreiben.

Gruß wolfsburger


----------



## lucky-spooky (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Moin Gemeinde :-D

Bin auch auf dem mega-downloads.net-Trip und werde nächste Woche aktiv. Wie sage ich, wenn ich es eingeleitet habe.

Denn ich denke, dass die Jungs/Mädels von diesem Verein auch in diesem Forum stöbern werden und evtl. auch handeln.

Um dem vorzubeugen, werde ich Euch alles schreiben, wenn ich alles eingeleitet habe :scherzkeks:

Gruß & schönes WE

Spooky


----------



## Wolfsburger (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Danke für die Information bin mal gespannt was du so schreibst.

 Was passiert wenn man bei MSN die E.Adresse ändert und die alte löscht

 bekommen die das raus, und weiter Post von denn

 Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## lucky-spooky (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hi Wolfsburger

Gute Frage. Ich denke, dass die Mittel & Wege (IP-Adresse) finden werden :wall:

Lass mal die nächste Woche kommen, dann bin ich schlauer. Wenn ich die schon nicht fällen kann, hoffe ich darauf, dass ich die wenigstens ärgern kann.

Gruß,
Spooky


----------



## sascha (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



> Gute Frage. Ich denke, dass die Mittel & Wege (IP-Adresse) finden werden



Red doch keinen Unfug.

Lies dir das hier durch: http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/


----------



## lucky-spooky (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

pass mal auf sascha:

das was man darf und das was man machen kann/darf unterscheidet sich eklatant voneinander!

denk mal drüber nach, bevor du sagst, das einer unfug redet. denn man kann alles machen, solange man sich nicht erwischen lässt!

also verschone mich mit deinen weisheiten!


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



lucky-spooky schrieb:


> also verschone mich mit deinen weisheiten!



Werd erwachsen!


----------



## kili297 (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



lucky-spooky schrieb:


> pass mal auf sascha:
> 
> das was man darf und das was man machen kann/darf unterscheidet sich eklatant voneinander!
> 
> ...



du solltest den link vielleicht doch mal lesen und dir diese weisheiten zu herzen nehmen, bevor du hier versuchst, andere zu verunsichern.
es gibt urteile, die über deinen spekulationen stehen. und die kennen webhoster und provider ganz gut.
deine theorien dienen nur der verunsicherung anderer user. und das ist hier fehl am platz.
also behalt deine phantasien doch bitte für dich, wenn du nicht stichhaltige quellen und nachweise für deine vermutungen hast.


----------



## Wolfsburger (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo

Wenn einer unfug redet hier was weiß ich, was nun richtig ist, wegen der Seite.

E.adresse ändern,finden die einen trotzdem wegen der Rechnung von 96Euro
oder nicht reagieren drauf wenn was kommtvon denn. Oder was soll man machen

Gibts viele Tipps, ist das auch das richtige 

Ich habe denn nochmal hingeschrieben möchte gerne Vertrag sehen beiderseitige Verträge Nickname und Passwort,von der Seite,mal sehen wann die schreiben was sie schreiben

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## Wembley (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> ,finden die einen trotzdem wegen der Rechnung von 96Euro
> oder nicht reagieren drauf wenn was kommtvon denn. Oder was soll man machen


Konzentriere dich auf die Fakten:

1) Du weißt, was wir hier schreiben
2) Du weißt, was die Verbraucherzentralen schreiben
3) Die Anbieter gehen ganz, ganz selten vor Gericht. Warum sie dort kaum anzutreffen sind, ist dir ja auch bekannt.
4) Wenn sie dort sind, verlieren sie. Warum sie unterliegen, weißt du auch.

Wenn dir das nicht reicht, dann kann dir hier auch keiner mehr weiterhelfen.

Wenn du einen fast manischen Drang verspürst, den Anbietern eher zu glauben (und das in Kenntnis dessen, was komptente Anwälte, die Verbraucherzentrale und viele User, die sich seit über zwei Jahren mit diesem Phänomen auseinandersetzen, immer wieder predigen), ist das dein persönliches Problem.


----------



## katzenjens (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Lieber Wolfsburger,

Du wurdest inzwischen mit Tipps beworfen ohne Ende.
So langsam weiss auch ich nicht mehr weiter.
Mag sein, dass Deutsch für Dich nicht die Muttersprache ist, dann frage einfach einen Freund und zeige ihm die Links, dann kann er Dir es vielleicht besser erklären.

Oder höre Dir einfach die Videos nochmal an:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
In Deinem Fall besonders dieses hier:
YouTube - Ihr habt falsche Adressdaten bei Online-Abo angegeben?

Hier sind auch nochmal alle Sachen in kleinen Häppchen zusammengefasst:
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Katzenjens-Blog

Den Link hier mit allen Infos haben wir Dir auch schon mehrfach gepostet:
Kostenfallen im Internet fÃ¼r eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Auch die Verbraucherzentralen sagen alle das Gleiche:
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.

Die TV-Medien schliessen sich dem an:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## loku48 (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Wolfburger,
es ist schon richtig,das du von denen Beweise verlangst,wenn die das nicht
lückenlos beweisen tun,ist etwas faul.Die Beweispflicht liegt meines Wissen
immer noch beim Kläger.
loku48


----------



## suendi (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hey,
ich lese schon ne weile hier und habe auch ärger mit mega downloads. allerdings hat sich meine minderjährige schwester leider mit den daten unseres vaters angemeldet.
ich habe nach erhalt der rechnung gleich nen widerspruch der verbraucherzentrale hingeschickt, jetzt wollen die natürlich ne geburtsurkunde oder ähnliches zum beweis der minderjährigkeit...ich weiß, dass wir nicht verpflichtet sind denen irgendwas in der richtung zu schicken und eigentlich will ich auch keine dokumente an die aushändigen; aber wäre das nicht sinnvoller, um endlich ruhe zu haben?? bin irgendwie ziemlich unsicher was wir jetzt machen sollen?! vllt kann mir jemand einen nützlichen tipp geben ??
lg sandra


----------



## Wembley (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



suendi schrieb:


> ich habe nach erhalt der rechnung gleich nen widerspruch der verbraucherzentrale hingeschickt, jetzt wollen die natürlich ne geburtsurkunde oder ähnliches zum beweis der minderjährigkeit...ich weiß, dass wir nicht verpflichtet sind denen irgendwas in der richtung zu schicken und eigentlich will ich auch keine dokumente an die aushändigen; aber wäre das nicht sinnvoller, um endlich ruhe zu haben??


Es kann dir niemand garantieren, dass dann Ruhe ist. Es ist möglich, dass denen dann noch was einfällt. Aber egal, was die schreiben und wollen: die Stunde der Wahrheit gäbe es vor Gericht. Nur dorthin werden sie euch mit an Sicherheit grenzenden Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zerren.


----------



## loku48 (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo Suendi,
gib bloß keine persönlichen Daten raus,immerhin sind ja beweispflichtig


----------



## Samira (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



suendi schrieb:


> hey,
> ich lese schon ne weile hier und habe auch ärger mit mega downloads. allerdings hat sich meine minderjährige schwester leider mit den daten unseres vaters angemeldet.
> ich habe nach erhalt der rechnung gleich nen widerspruch der verbraucherzentrale hingeschickt, jetzt wollen die natürlich ne geburtsurkunde oder ähnliches zum beweis der minderjährigkeit...ich weiß, dass wir nicht verpflichtet sind denen irgendwas in der richtung zu schicken und eigentlich will ich auch keine dokumente an die aushändigen; aber wäre das nicht sinnvoller, um endlich ruhe zu haben?? bin irgendwie ziemlich unsicher was wir jetzt machen sollen?! vllt kann mir jemand einen nützlichen tipp geben ??
> lg sandra



Hallo.

Auch ich bin, obwohl ich mir sicher war, dass mir das nie passieren würde, auf diesen Verein reingefallen. Erst mal vielen Dank an alle, die sich hier die Mühe machen, die Panik der neuen Opfer zu beruhigen. Ich wünschte, ich wäre gleich auf die Idee gekommen, nach einem solchen Forum zu suchen, aber eine Woche später ist immer noch besser als nie, und auf meine Zahlung können die lange warten.

Nun aber zu deiner Frage, Sandra. Bei uns war es genauso, mein Sohn hat sich mit meinen Angaben angemeldet und ich hab sogar eine Ausweiskopie dorthin gemailt. Kurz darauf kam die Antwort, dass ja die Angaben auf dem Ausweis nicht mit denen der Anmeldung übereinstimmen und daher hätte ich mir das echt schenken können. [.....]

Ich kann mich hier nur den allgemeinen Ratschlägen anschließen, gar nicht reagieren und die Nerven behalten. Was mir wirklich sehr geholfen hat, waren die Videos von Katzenjens. Danach konnte ich wirklich endlich wieder ruhig schlafen.

Also, alle schön die Ohren steif halten und Ruhe bewahren, dann löst sich das ganz von selbst auf, fast wie durch Zauberei. :magic:

Grüße
Samira


----------



## suendi (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

das haben sie geschrieben:
Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

Um den Vertrag aufgrund von Minderjährigkeit auflösen zu können, benötigen wir die Kopie eines gültigen Lichtbildausweises (Geburtsurkunde, etc.).

hmm meint ihr die suchen sich danach noch nen anderen grund uns zu stressen. Meine adresse usw haben die ja eh schon. ich würde es eben nur mit aussicht auf ruhe dahin schicken, aber hab bei dem gedanken schon ein "mulmiges" gefühl...


----------



## Samira (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Hallo, Sandra.

Ich habe ganz genau dieselbe Mail bekommen und dann die Antwort erhalten, die ich bereits erwähnt habe. Am Ende unterstellen sie dir noch den Versuch, einen vorsätzlichen Betrug begehen zu wollen. Also, ich kann dir nur raten, denen gar nichts zu schicken. Durch Mails kannst du die in jedem Fall nicht überzeugen, dass sie dich in Ruhe lassen, das habe ich ausgiebig versucht. 

Aus der Sache wegen Minderjährigkeit kommt man bei denen nur dann raus, wenn der Minderjährige sich mit den eigenen Daten angemeldet hat. 

Gruß
Samira


----------



## dvill (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



suendi schrieb:


> ... blub blub, benötigen wir blub blub ...


Ich warne dringendst vor der Ablieferung persönlicher Daten an Stellen, die aus der Anonymität heraus unaufgefordert schwachsinnige Mails versenden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



suendi schrieb:


> das haben sie geschrieben:
> Um den Vertrag aufgrund von Minderjährigkeit auflösen zu können, benötigen wir die Kopie eines gültigen Lichtbildausweises (Geburtsurkunde, etc.)



Keinesfalls würde ich Kopien persönlicher Papiere solchen Leuten überlassen. Der Mißbrauch ist doch dort bereits vorprogrammiert.

Ich hatte bei einer ähnlichen Anforderung mal geantwortet: "Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, wenn ich davon absehe, Ihnen die gewünschte Ausweiskopie meiner minderjährigen Tochter zu überlassen. Selbstverständlich werde ich im Falle von Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft bzw. dem Gericht die entsprechenden Unterlagen gerne überlassen."

Danach war absolute Funkstille.


----------



## kili297 (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

geht zu einer verbraucherzentrale und lasst den gedanken, auch nur irgendwas persönliches an irgendein postfach in österreich zu senden!!!!
auch wenn sich ein inkassounternehmen melden sollte.
zurücklehnen, ruhe bewahren. sie versuchen euch unter druck zu setzen, und das mit allen mitteln. nur so lange nichts vom gericht kommt, bellen sie nur!
lest euch in ruhe hier die postings durch und *schickt um himmelswillen keinerlei dokumente oder kopien dorthin!*


----------



## Sonny (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Liebe Leute,

abschliessend für mich, möchte ich noch mal was dazu schreiben:

auch mich hat [........] angeschrieben und wollte Geld aber 
ich, schlau wie ich bin, hab dann mal hier nachgelesen was Sache ist(danke an computerbetrug.de). Hab dann ein eindeutiges mail an [.........] gschickt und die Sache war gegessen, für mich zumindest. (Post dann einfach ignorieren oder freuen, denn das sind alles deren Kosten, von mir aus können die mir noch 10000 Briefe schicken) . Ich weiss nicht vor was ihr, die hier schlottern und bibbern, Angst habt,  die können euch überhaupt nix, die haben nicht die geringste Handhabe von Euch Geld zu bekommen. Das ist in diesem Forum ja wohl hinreichend dokumentiert.

Also:lesen und glauben es wir nichst passieren.

wenn Ihr Euer Geld loswerden wollt gebt es z.B. lieber einer alleinerziehenden Mutter oder spendet es für Birma, bevor ihr es diesen [........] von [........] in den Rachen schmeisst.

Sonny


----------



## Roxinos (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Heute möchte ich mich einmal bei diesem Forum bedanken, da es mir viel Rechtssicherheit gab. Ich habe jetzt seit vielen Wochen nichts mehr von diesen [.........] gehört. Empfehlen kann ich jedem, mit der Verbraucherzentrale zu drohen und gegebenfalls auch hinzugehen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass alle Betroffenen einem Irrtum aufgesessen sind, einem Irrtum, der von diesen Leuten ja bewusst provoziert wird und für den man absolut kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss. Wichtig ist, dass wir in diesem Sinne eine Gemeinschaft sind, die zusammenhalten muss. Ich denke mal, dass ein solches Forum den [........] ein Dorn im Auge ist. Wir müssen aufpassen, dass sie sich hier nicht kontraproduktiv einschleichen. Vielleicht lassen sich damit auch einige Beiträge aus der letzten Zeit erklären, die kaum nachvollziehbar waren. Die Administratoren, denen ich zur bisher hervorragenden Arbeit gratuliere, sind also gefordert.


----------



## Wolfsburger (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo

die beziehen sich auf die e.adresse mit der man sich anmeldet

Mir hat man mein Name ,Agresse mit Straße und ort geschickt,dazu meine e.adresse sowie passwort zum einlogen

Nur sie haben jetzt 2 mal fehler von sich aus gemmacht,haben das geburtsjahr falsch geschrieben von mir

Dies habe ich denn mitgeteilt,promt kam antwort, sie bestehen auf denn Vertrag, aber das der fehler bei denn ist und der Vertrag nach meiner Meinung nun ungültig ist,ist denn egal

Und was kann man jetzt machen

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## kili297 (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_



probier es mal mit lesen! oft genug wurde dir doch nun schon erklärt,wie das hier funktioniert!


----------



## Wolfsburger (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Danke für die Antwort, ich lese jeden Tag eure Seiten, wie was man machen kann. 

 Aber der Verein die Leute von der Seite, die da hinterstecken,geben nicht auf um Ihr Geld zu bekommen.

 Wenn du mir erzählen willst, was ich soll, nach lesen von euren seiten, mach das jeden Tag

habe trotzdem keine antwort tip erhalten,vernünftigen was vorhin geschrieben habe

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## Samira (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


[...]. Mir selbst fällt es auch schwer, nicht auf jede Mail, die ich bekomme, zu antworten, aber es ist das Beste, was man tun kann. Darauf bauen die doch, dass man irgendwann die Nerven verliert und doch noch bezahlt. Wer das tut, ist selbst schuld.

Gruß
Samira

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, ich lese jeden Tag eure Seiten, wie was man machen kann.
> 
> Aber der Verein die Leute von der Seite, die da hinterstecken,geben nicht auf um Ihr Geld zu bekommen.



Na und?
Mahnen, drohen, Mails und Briefe schreiben dürfen die gerne.

Das entscheidende ist aber:
Weder wird der päpstliche Bannfluchvollstrecker vorbeikommen, noch der Inkassobeauftragte der Bundeskanzlerin, noch wird Dein Gehalt gepfändet oder irgendwas von den vielen angedrohten schlimmen Dingen passieren.

Erfahrungsgemäß wird es über mehrere Monate verteilt ca. 10 Drohschreiben geben (nach deutschem Inkassorecht leider zulässig). Aber vor Gericht ziehen werden die zu 99.99999999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht.
Also können Dir diese Schreiben da vorbeigehen, wo der Affe keine Haare hat.

Lass die ruhig ihre Ausdauer demonstrieren. Dann demonstrierst Du halt Dein Sitzfleisch.


----------



## sascha (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



> habe trotzdem keine antwort tip erhalten,vernünftigen was vorhin geschrieben habe



Wolfsburger, 

- du glaubst nicht, was hier geschrieben wird.
- du verstehst offenbar nicht, dass hunderttausende Deutsche das Gleiche wie du erlebt, und gelassen ausgesessen haben - ohne, dass ihnen etwas "passiert" ist.
- du willst nicht akzeptieren, dass Schriftwechsel mit Briefkastenfirmen so sinnlos wie unnötig sind.
- Du liest zwar, was hier zig-tausendfach geraten wurde aber du kapierst nicht.

In deinem Fall ist ein Internetforum der falsche Weg. Geh wirklich zur Verbraucherzentrale bei dir vor Ort oder zum Anwalt. Sie werden dir das Gleiche sagen, wie auch hier zu finden ist. Aber vielleicht hilft dir das einfach mehr...


----------



## parlazzo (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



sascha schrieb:


> Wolfsburger,
> 
> In deinem Fall ist ein Internetforum der falsche Weg. Geh wirklich zur Verbraucherzentrale bei dir vor Ort oder zum Anwalt. Sie werden dir das Gleiche sagen, wie auch hier zu finden ist. Aber vielleicht hilft dir das einfach mehr...



Hallo..

wenn ich so die Beiträge von Wolfsburger verfolge, glaube ich langsam, dass er von megadownload ist und uns nur nerven will. Anders kann ich mir seine Antworten einfach nicht erklären.

Ich habe mich an die Empfehlungen dieses Forums gehalten und nicht mal eine Mahnung erhalten.

parlazzo


----------



## Neffi (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

man bin ich froh dieses Forum entdeckt zu haben sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich diese EUr 96,00 letzten Endes doch noch bezahlt ........... aber jetzt kriegen die absolut nix von mir!!!!!

Angeblich hab ich mich am 09.03.08 bei denen eingelockt und 14 Tage später kam die Rechnung die ich zunächst nicht bezahlt und gleichzeitig per Mail widersprochen habe. Dann tat sich erst mal ne Zeit lang nichts! 
Mitte April kam dann eine Mahnung per Mail mit der Aufforderung innerhalb von 10 Tagen zu bezahlen ......... und ich war so blöd und hab bezahlt:wall:

Allerdings, und das war mein Glück, ist das auf der Rechnung agegebene Konto bei der VR-Bank Passau zwischenzeitlich gelöscht (Nachtigall ich hör dir trapsen - da ist doch was faul :-? worden und meine Bank hat mir die EUR 96,00 2 Tage nach der Überweisung wieder zurückgebucht!!!!

Dann war erst mal wieder Ruhe.......

Mit Schreiben vom 15.05.08 erhielt ich dann die "letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro"  von einer Poststelle Validea in Bielefeld!? (muss ich nicht verstehen! oder?) und dem Firmensitz in Wien !?
In diesem Schreiben ist jetzt eine komplett andere Bankverbindung angegeben, nämlich die Hypovereinsbank Bayern - Kontoinhaber Validea!!!!

Heute wollte ich nun die online-Überweisung vornehmen hab aber vorher mal gegoolet und bin dabei auf dieses Forum gestossen  - welch ein Glücksfall :-D, denn jetzt können die mich echt mal am A..... lecken - jetzt bin ich mir 100% sicher [.......] worden zu sein (hab ja schon an mir selbst gezweifelt)

Denen schreib ich jetzt noch mal eine Ablehung auf ihr letztes Schreiben bezogen und dann halte ich die Füsse still, Kopie davon schick ich auch gleich mal an die Verbraucherschutzstelle ........ dort soll diese Gesellschaft ja schon ziemlich bekannt sein!!!!!

Und dann warte ich mal ab was passiert ..............

Ist es bei jemand hier schon bis zum Mahnverfahren per Gericht gekommen??? oder geben die lieber vorher auf????

LG Anette


----------



## sascha (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



> Ist es bei jemand hier schon bis zum Mahnverfahren per Gericht gekommen??? oder geben die lieber vorher auf????



Einfach mal lesen, was hunderte hier schon geschrieben haben, dann klärt sich auch diese (schon hundertfach gestellte und beantwortete) Frage. Ansonsten auch gerne mal hier nachlesen:


----------



## lucky-spooky (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo Kinders :sun:

Nicht streiten, bringt nur den Blut zum kochen

Ich war gestern beim Anwalt und er meinte nur, dass sich das Thema für mich erledigt hat. Er wird _versuchen_ sich dort zu melden und dann dafür sorgen, dass mega-downloads Ruhe gibt.

*Also:* Geht zu Euren Anwälten und macht dem Verein Feuer!

Und vor allem: Nur nicht nervös werden!

Gruß,
spooky


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



lucky-spooky schrieb:


> Geht zu Euren Anwälten und macht dem Verein Feuer!


Gut gemeint, macht aber wenig Sinn. Der Anbieter ist (zumindest für Deutsche) im Ausland und man wirft nun mal nicht gutes Geld schlechtem hinter her!


----------



## lucky-spooky (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Meine Versicherung schmeisst hinterher. ICH nicht einen Cent  Wäre ja noch schöner. Ich warte jetzt einfach mal und schaue, was passiert...


----------



## Teleton (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



lucky-spooky schrieb:


> Meine Versicherung schmeisst hinterher.


Aber es belastet Deinen Versicherungsverlauf. Noch 1-3 Schadensfälle und man wird sich überlegen ,ob der Vertrag fortgesetzt wird.


----------



## lucky-spooky (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Teleton schrieb:


> Aber es belastet Deinen Versicherungsverlauf. Noch 1-3 Schadensfälle und man wird sich überlegen ,ob der Vertrag fortgesetzt wird.



Da rechne ich eh' schon mit...:wall:


----------



## kili297 (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



lucky-spooky schrieb:


> Meine Versicherung schmeisst hinterher. ICH nicht einen Cent  Wäre ja noch schöner. Ich warte jetzt einfach mal und schaue, was passiert...



aber doch nicht wegen dem verein.
geduld ist da preiswerter und schont auch die nerven.
ich hab noch immer ruhe, es kam nie wieder eine mail. und selbst wenn da noch was kommen würde, tangiert es mich nicht.


----------



## Wolfsburger (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

das angegebene Geburtsdatum bei der Anmeldung war richtig. Die Übernahme auf der Vertragsbestätigung war leider falsch an. Der abgeschlossene Vertrag ist auch trotzdem  rechtskräftig und daher bitten wir Sie den offenen Betrag fristgerecht einzubezahlen um weitere Mehrkosten zu vermeiden.

Sollten Sie Fragen zu unserem Service haben, so zögern Sie bitte nicht uns zu kontaktieren. 


Die Geburtsjahre habe ich jetzt nicht angegeben

Und ich bin nicht von denn, wie man geschrieben hat,und die lassen einen bestimmt nicht in Ruhe. Und eure Tipps lese ich ic alle durch.

Und Anwalt einschalten schön und gut, aber beweißt mal was richtig oder falsch ist.
Wenn man auf einer Starseite ist welche auch immer, haben die schon die Daten von einem,durch die IPNummer,und die können einfach passwort in Mail schicken und dann geht das sein Weg

Wollte eigendlich nur sagen bin nicht von denn ,lesen und schreiben kann auch, nur es nervt wenn post von dernn kommt,obwohl man nur Startseite war, aber sich nicht regestriert hat.

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## physicus (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo Wolfsburger!


Und? Was ist daran so nervend, dass von solchen Anbietern ständig mails kommen? Hier findest Du einen überzogen dargestellten Ablauf eines Briefwechsels: Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite


LG
P

PS: Für diese Antwort schuldest Du mir 2 Galleonen, 5 Sickels und 12 Knuts.

PPS: Ist meine Forderung berechigt? Denk darüber nach! Warum JA? Warum NEIN?


----------



## mmxxxm (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Nur als info...

wurde bedroht mit inkasso, gericht, dem lieben gott!!!

seit 4 monate...

warte immer noch...

Alles nur Quatsch

Abzocken lässt sich nur wer will!!!

Schönes WE an alle


----------



## mdesade (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo liebe Gemeinschaft,

1. gerade Kraftausdrücke, die hier regelmäßig durch Sternchen ersetzt werden zeugen schon von einer Verunsicherung, die es zu überspielen gilt.

2. Wie schon unzählige Male hier aufgeführt, [.......]

3. an die Mitleser von Mega-Downloads.net: _* Hiermit verweigere ich die Leistung aus Ihnen schon bekannten Gründen ENDGÜLTIG. Ich verzichte auch FREIWILLIG auf das großzügige Angebot, mir über ein Inkassobüro noch eine Zahlungschance einzuräumen. Ich fordere Sie hiermit auf, den von Ihnen erhobenen Anspruch umgehend gerichtlich geltend zu machen. Um mich einem Vorgang zuzuordnen und hier trotzdem anonym zu bleiben teile ich hiermit den Verwendungszweck mit, den ich bei einer (zu Ihrem Leidwesen verweigerten) Zahlung hätte angeben sollen: M413771*_

4. Bitte an den überwachenden Admin: Bitte den Verwendungszweck nicht unkenntlich machen, ich hoffe dass auf diesem Weg endlich jemand von Mega-Downloads.net aktiv wird, da diese ja nur mit Antwortroutinen und Briefkasten agieren, hier aber in Persona mitlesen.

5. Zur Erklärung: Wir sind eine kleine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft von Jura-Studenten, die mein Missgeschick zum Anlass nehmen wollen, abseits von Lehrbuchkriminalität, eine Falllösung zu erarbeiten, die erstens realitätsnah ist, zweitens einen Erfolg nach sich zieht und drittens ein für alle Mal Rechtssicherheit erzeugt.

In diesem Sinne verbleibe ich erwartungsvoll

mdesade


----------



## sascha (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



> Wir sind eine kleine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft von Jura-Studenten, die mein Missgeschick zum Anlass nehmen wollen, abseits von Lehrbuchkriminalität, eine Falllösung zu erarbeiten, die erstens realitätsnah ist, zweitens einen Erfolg nach sich zieht und drittens ein für alle Mal Rechtssicherheit erzeugt.



Und die Lösung ist ein anonymes Posting in einem Forum? Aha...


----------



## mdesade (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



sascha schrieb:


> Und die Lösung ist ein anonymes Posting in einem Forum? Aha...



Lieber Sascha, 

wenn ich meine Daten hier veröffentliche werden diese eh gleich unkenntlich gemacht... Aber wenn Dir das hilft:


----------



## Heiko (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



mdesade schrieb:


> Lieber Sascha,
> 
> wenn ich meine Daten hier veröffentliche werden diese eh gleich unkenntlich gemacht... Aber wenn Dir das hilft:


Das ist richtig, weil wir nicht überprüfen können ob es wirklich Deine Daten sind.


----------



## mdesade (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, weil wir nicht überprüfen können ob es wirklich Deine Daten sind.



Und deswegen, hatte ich auch nur vor, mich für die Mitleser der möglichen gegnerischen Partei identifizierbar zu machen, ohne dass Du gezwungen bist das zu löschen.

Leider ist dieses Forum nämlich der einzige Weg, dass in Persona Kenntnis genommen wird.

Beweggründe mich gegenüber Euch und den anderen betroffenen Lesern zu anonymisieren bestehen nicht, sind wie schon richtig festgestellt ein Formforderniss, die unvermeidbar ist.

Nichts für ungut...schönen Abend noch


----------



## mdesade (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

...das unvermeidbar ist.:-D


----------



## Zappel1981 (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo,
habe heute auch einen Brief der Firma Validea GmbH im Auftrag von  Mega-Downloads.net bekommen.

Soll 100,50 € bezahlen...
Drohen mir jetzt mit Inkassounternehmen, Anwalt etc.

Wie genau geht man denn jetzt bei so etwas vor?
Einfach ignorieren? Rechtsanwalt einschalten?
Mit Sicherheit bezahle ich nichts, denn ich bin mir nicht bewusst, dass ich jemals etwas auf dieser Seite runtergeladen habe...


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Zappel1981 schrieb:


> Soll 100,50 € bezahlen...
> Drohen mir jetzt mit Inkassounternehmen, Anwalt etc.



Jo. Und die päpstliche Bannbulle ist auch schon unterwegs.



Zappel1981 schrieb:


> ...denn ich bin mir nicht bewusst, dass ich jemals etwas auf dieser Seite runtergeladen habe...



Das ist kein Einzelfall, weil viele dieser Abzockerseiten nicht mit einem sicheren Anmeldeverfahren arbeiten. Dort kann z.T. jeder jeden anmelden. Das ist aber nicht Dein Problem.

Was machst Du jetzt?

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:


----------



## HUmax (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Jo. Und die päpstliche Bannbulle ist auch schon unterwegs.


Wiener Würstelpyramide

Kalletaler Dreieck

:-p


----------



## Wolfsburger (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



> Sehr geehrter Kunde, die Anmeldung erfolgte mit Ihrer E-Mail Adresse mit welcher Sie sich dann auch einloggten, mit den Zugangsdaten die wir Ihnen gesendet haben. Wer sonst noch hat den Zugang und das Passwort zu Ihrer Mail Adresse? Ihnen wurde gleich nach der besagten Anmeldung eine Bestätigungsmail gesendet mit dem Inhalt der Widerrufungsfrist von 2 Wochen die nicht wahrgenommen wurde. Die Kündigung ist nun erst nach der Vertragsfrist von 24 Monaten möglich. Mit dieser Anmeldung wurde ein Vertrag veranlasst. Wir bitten Sie die Rechnung umgehend zu begleichen um weitere Unannehmlichkeiten zu vermeiden.  Downloads _*1* Software-Artikel, Programme heruntergeladen._ FileName Download Zeit:ANTIVIRUS 2008 2008-04-13 09:52:33  Sollten Sie Fragen zu unserem Service haben, so zögern Sie bitte nicht uns zu kontaktieren.  Mit freundlichen Grüßen, [ edit]



Das haben Sie mir jetzt noch mal geschrieben, wie gesagt war zwar Startseite aber mehr nicht.

Und eure Tipps lese ich auch. 

Frage was nun. ´
Gruß  Wolfsburger


----------



## Azarael92 (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ich hab mit denen mal ein erheiterndes Gespräch über Email geführt, dabei kam dann das hier heraus ^^:
Meins:


> Guten Tag,
> Ich habe heute per Post eine Mahnung erhalten, laut der ich einen
> Betrag von 100,50 Euro an sie überweisen soll und dass ich bereits eine Email bekommen hätte. Diese habe ich auch bekommen, allerdings habe ich sie ignoriert, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass es sich um Betrüger handeln muss, da ich mich nie auf ihrer Seite angemeldet habe. Diesbezüglich bin ich mir absolut sicher, da ich Sachen wie Gebühren etc. immer aufs Genauste überprüfe. Es muss sich hierbei also um ein Irrtum handeln. Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass sich jemand anderes mit meinem Namen angemeldet hat, ich habe dies allerdings sicherlich nicht getahn! Ich bitte um eine schnelle Antwort
> <Name>



Deren: 


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wir haben Sie bereits bei der Anmeldemaske neben dem Eingabefeld über die Kostenpflicht des Abonnements und auch über das Widerrufsrecht informiert. Weiters haben Sie unsere AGB durchgelesen und auch akzeptiert, somit wurden Sie über die Vertragsbedingungen bestens in Kenntnis gesetzt.
> 
> ...



Meins: 


> Wie ich bereits schrieb habe ich mich NICHT bei ihnen angemeldet und demnach auch keine AGB durchgelesen, geschweigedenn akzeptiert. Und wie ich bereits sagte wäre es ebenfalls möglich, dass sich jemand anderes über meine Daten angemeldet hat.
> Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass entweder dies der Fall ist, oder sie irgendwie an meine Daten gekommen sind. Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, versichere ich ihnen, dass das rechtliche Folgen für sie haben wird!
> 
> Ps: Wenn ich doch einen Account bei ihnen habe und sie sicher sind, dass der zu dieser Email-Adresse und meinem Namen gehört, dann wird es doch sicher kein Problem sein, mir hier die Accountdaten wie Name und Passwort zu nennen, damit ich überprüfen kann, ob der Account, um den es sich handelt überhaupt existiert.



Deren:


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihre Meinung, dass Sie sich nicht bei uns angemeldet haben, können wir leider nicht mit Ihnen teilen.
> 
> ...



Naja, daraufhin ist mir der Geduldsfaden geplatzt, herausgekommen ist dabei folgendes ^^:


> Es würde mich freuen, wenn sie sich wenigstens dazu herablassen würden, alle Punkte, die ich anspreche zu beantworten, oder reicht ihr IQ nicht aus, um mehr als einen Satz auf einmal zu verarbeiten?!
> 
> Also hier nochmal schön aufgelistet und durchnummeriert die Sachen, die mich noch stören für Dumme zum Mitdenken:
> 1. Sage ich nicht, dass sich nicht mit meinem Namen angemeldet wurde, sondern, dass es ebenso möglich ist, dass sich jemand anderes über meinen Namen angemeldet hat. Ich bitte sie, nachzuweisen, dass dies nicht der Fall ist.
> ...



Daraufhin kam dann mehrere Stunden lang keine Antwort, obwohl die vorherigen Email immer nach ca. 15 Minuten beantwortet wurden. Da ist ihnen wohl nichts mehr eingefallen


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Frage was nun. Gruß  Wolfsburger


Nun, du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Zahlen - da freut sich der Betreiber bestimmt drüber!  
b) Hier lesen - und die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen.

Und bitte ab sofort Ruhe geben. Wieviele Male und wie oft kann man eigentlich dasselbe fragen, ohne schlau zu werden?  :cry:


----------



## physicus (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo Wolfsburger!



sascha schrieb:


> Wolfsburger,
> 
> - du glaubst nicht, was hier geschrieben wird.
> - du verstehst offenbar nicht, dass hunderttausende Deutsche das Gleiche wie du erlebt, und gelassen ausgesessen haben - ohne, dass ihnen etwas "passiert" ist.
> ...




Da Du wohl Verständnisschwirigkeiten bei der Textanalyse hast, mache ich es ganz einfach:


1) Gehe am Montag zur Verbraucherzentrale
2) Schildere ihnen Deinen Fall
3) Bitte sie dass sie es Dir so eindeutig und EINFACH wie möglich erklären
4) Höre ihnen zu
5) Halte Dich daran, was sie Dir dort empfehlen
6) Unverständliche Teile nochmals genau erklären lassen

LG
P

PS: ich warte:


physicus schrieb:


> PS: Für diese Antwort schuldest Du mir 2 Galleonen, 5 Sickels und 12 Knuts.
> 
> PPS: Ist meine Forderung berechigt? Denk darüber nach! Warum JA? Warum NEIN?




@ Nicko

Das geht sehr oft. Glaub es mir. Ich hab damit Erfahrung. Üblicherweise wechseln sie dann die Schule oder hören ganz auf. 
Mein Standardkommentar in so einem Fall ist: "Ein Ohr zuknoten, damit die Information nicht ungebremst beim anderen Ohr hinausflutscht". In diesem Fall müsste wohl ein Auge zugehalten werden...


----------



## HUmax (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

@ Azarael92

Ja sowas ist bekannt. Aber übertreib es nicht mit der Brieffreundschaft. Je weniger, desto besser. Das Blabla ist eh immer das gleiche.


----------



## MichNig (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

.... ich hab seit der 1. Mahnung vom 12.04. und meinen diversen Ein,- und Widersprüchen nichts mehr von denen gehört!

Ob die mich nun aus ihren "Klauen" entlassen haben??

........ Abwarten......

Michaela


----------



## Azarael92 (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

@HUmax
ich weiß, aber das beruhigt ungemein


----------



## Wolfsburger (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo

Muß mich nicht von euch beleidigen lassen, ob ich lesen kann, immer die gleiche Frage stellen .

Habe genauso das Proplem wie ihr. 

Und ich lese eure Tipps, sowie Ratschläge

wedgen der seite kann man e.adresse ändern,oder kommt trotzdem post nach hause
Und wo würde post sonst hin gehen.Mahnnung Gericht

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Mensch Wolfsburger,

du machst aus einer unscheinbaren Mücke einen Riesenelefanten! Warte doch mal ab, bis dich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid erreicht!

Da kannst du vermutlich warten, bis du schwarz wirst! Bislang hat Mega-Wie***** es in keinem einzigen Fall riskiert, ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einzuleiten. Warum wohl???


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

@Wolfsburger: Verstehe ich das aus Deinen Postings richtig, dass Du nur auf der Startseite warst, Dich nicht registriert hast und trotzdem Mahnungen per e-Mail erhältst (aber keine Post)?

Dann ist doch alles in Butter. Du hast nichts bestellt, es existiert also mithin auch kein Vertrag (allen Wiener Voodoo-Sprüchen zum Trotz). Also können die Dir zweihundertsiebenundneunzig e-Mails mit Mahnungen schreiben. Und? Plumps, in China fällt ein Reissack um.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, haben die Deine Hausadresse nicht (können die nicht haben, wenn Du Dich nicht registriert hast).
Welche Veranlassung hättest Du, denen die Adresse freiwillig zu geben?
Solange Du sie ihnen nicht gibst, werden die sie nicht bekommen.

Wo ist jetzt noch das Problem?


----------



## Wembley (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, haben die Deine Hausadresse nicht (können die nicht haben, wenn Du Dich nicht registriert hast).


Und selbst wenn sie die hätten (inkl. Geburtsdatum, Angaben über Kinderkrankeiten, aktuellen Body-Mass-Index und Blutdruckwerten), wäre das ja kein Beinbruch. Die gesetzliche Lage ist ja klar. Und dass die vor Gericht gehen, ist ja ohnehin unwahrscheinlich, wie wir ja wissen.


			
				Antiscammer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist jetzt noch das Problem?


Das wissen nicht mal die Götter.


----------



## Wolfsburger (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo

 Bei MSN Messenger steht der Name, Nachnahme vor der E.Adresse.

 Denn bei MSN Messenger muß man sich regestrieren, und der Name und 

 Nachname wird bei E.mail wo hin auch immer mit gesendet. Und die 

 wissen dann auch genaue Adresse wo man wohnt, Geburtsjahr, tag steht dann mit in der E.Mail. Bekomme bist jetzt nur Mahnung ,Post von denn 
per E.adresse

Habe aus einer Computerbild zeitung gelesen,wie man da raus kommt, in anderen Fall wegen der Kündigungszeit 24 Monate
Nach Gesetzbuch§309 Nr9 sind die maximal 24 Monateder Nbiezer zwar hält wie das ja auch stimmt, nicht in jeden Fall stimmt, in der die Vertragsdauer
geregelt wird,ist deshalb ungültig und der Vertrag kann gekündigt werden

Gilt der für jede Seite wo man drauf geht. Anscheindend ist der §309 neu

Grúß Wolfsburger


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> ...Nach Gesetzbuch§309 Nr9 sind die maximal 24 Monateder Nbiezer zwar hält wie das ja auch stimmt, nicht in jeden Fall stimmt, in der die Vertragsdauer
> geregelt wird,ist deshalb ungültig und der Vertrag kann gekündigt werden...



Ich kenne ja viele deutsche Dialekte, aber diesen hier noch nicht.
Ist das Wolfsburgisch? :scherzkeks:
Oder hast Du versucht, vom Wolfsburgischen mit Bablefish ins Hochdeutsche zu übersetzen?

Was im übrigen der § 309 BGB hier soll, weiß ich nicht. Und, nein, der ist nicht neu.
Tu uns bitte den Gefallen und geh zur Verbraucherberatung. Dir kann nur in einem persönlichen Gespräch geholfen werden.


----------



## franzikoch (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

hallo, ihr alle mit dem gleichen problem. ich habe am 22.mai einen brief von VALIDEA GmbH bekommen , es wäre angeblich das forderungsmanagement von Mega-downloads.net !!! sie schreiben, es ist die letzte mahnung vor übergabe an das inkassobüro !!!!! angeblich hätten sie schon mahnungen per e-mail geschickt kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern .
BlueByte FZE wird auch in dem brief erwähnt , sie wollen umgehend 100.50 euro von mir haben . so was soll ich jetzt tun das mir nichts passiert und nichts zahlen muss,  da ich genau weiß das ich nichts bestellt oder heruntergelagen habe !!!!!!!!!!!!:unzufrieden:


----------



## HUmax (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



franzikoch schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt tun


Hier im Forum lesen.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



franzikoch schrieb:


> so was soll ich jetzt tun das mir nichts passiert und nichts zahlen muss,



Als Sonderservive für Leute, die zu bequem zum Suchen sind ( im Thread steht alles schon x-mal durchgekaut)

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



franzikoch schrieb:


> sie wollen umgehend 100.50 euro von mir haben ...



Ja nee, is klar. :scherzkeks:

Ich hätte auch immer gern umgehend ganz viel. [*aufstampf*]

Fordern, drohen, mahnen, blubbern, seiern und sabbeln können die gern und viel.
Von mir aus auch mit Inkassobüro.

Ein Inkassobüro hat auch nicht mehr Rechte als der Forderungssteller selbst. Da kann gerne Kasper Müller der Meinung sein, er hätte von Dir 200 Euro zu bekommen. Er beauftragt dann ein Inkassobüro.
Na und?

Ist die Forderung unberechtigt, kann das Inkassobüro auch nicht mehr machen, als der Forderungssteller selbst. Auch ein Inkassobüro kann nur wiederum drohen, mahnen, blubbern, sabbeln, seiern.
Von Dir aus mit 10 Briefen, über ein Jahr verteilt.
Aber mehr Rechte haben die auch nicht.

Zahlst Du dann weder "umgehend" noch "irgendwann", muss der Forderungssteller einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gegen Dich beantragen. Erst dann würde es interessant. Dazu steht aber alles schon in den oben verlinkten Artikeln, bitte die letzten Seiten des Threads lesen.

Auch ein Mahnbescheid würde aber immer noch nichts daran ändern, dass die Forderung unberechtigt ist. Daher würde der Forderungssteller keinen Cent von Dir kriegen, müsste aber auch noch die Kosten für den Mahnbescheid vorstrecken.

Daher passiert das auch mit 99.9999999999 Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht. Also braucht Dich das gar nicht zu interessieren.

Mit den Droh-, Mahn-, Sabbel- und Seierbriefen kannst Du Dir dann irgendwann mal den Ort der Stille, Besinnung und Einkehr tapezieren. Für was anderes ist das nicht gut.


----------



## barsch85 (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



franzikoch schrieb:


> hallo, ihr alle mit dem gleichen problem. ich habe am 22.mai einen brief von VALIDEA GmbH bekommen , es wäre angeblich das forderungsmanagement von Mega-downloads.net !!! sie schreiben, es ist die letzte mahnung vor übergabe an das inkassobüro !!!!! angeblich hätten sie schon mahnungen per e-mail geschickt kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern .
> BlueByte FZE wird auch in dem brief erwähnt , sie wollen umgehend 100.50 euro von mir haben .:unzufrieden:


 
sollst du auch an eine bank in bayern überweisen?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



barsch85 schrieb:


> sollst du auch an eine bank in bayern überweisen?


Was ist daran  so spannend, dass du dich extra dafür anmeldest?


----------



## franzikoch (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

ja hypovereinsbank bayern


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



franzikoch schrieb:


> ja hypovereinsbank bayern


und? wozu dient diese Erkenntnis?


----------



## Wolfsburger (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo 

Endschuldigung man kann sich ja mal vertippen .24 Monate daran hält sich der Anbieter das wollte ich schreiben.
 Auf das §309 Nr9 nochmal kurz zurück zu kommen, wenn man auf der Seite sich nichts runterlädt,kann man nach diesem §309 denn ´Vertrag kündigen.

Denn das habe ich in einer Computerbild Zeitung gelesen unter Thema Abo-Falle -wie komme ich da raus

Mann kann einen Vertrag dann jederzeit kündigen,per Einschreiben,Rückantwort

Gilt dieser §309 Nr9 für jede Seite oder nur Internetseite wo man nach Vornamen suchen kann.
Schließlich sucht man ja nicht immer Namen, und wir würden in unserem Fall auch nicht weiter auf unsere Seite gehen 24Monate was runterladen

PS. Brauch mich von euch nicht beleidigen zu lassen , nur wegen Tippfehler, lese eure Tipps und Ratschläge. 

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## physicus (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Gilt dieser §309 Nr9 für jede Seite oder nur Internetseite wo man nach Vornamen suchen kann.
> Schließlich sucht man ja nicht immer Namen, und wir würden in unserem Fall auch nicht weiter auf unsere Seite gehen 24Monate was runterladen
> 
> PS. Brauch mich von euch nicht beleidigen zu lassen , nur wegen Tippfehler, lese eure Tipps und Ratschläge.
> ...


Dann befolge die diese Empfehlung!!!! :wall:


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Tu uns bitte den Gefallen und geh zur Verbraucherberatung. Dir kann nur in einem persönlichen Gespräch geholfen werden.



oder handle danach!


1) Gehe am Dienstag zur Verbraucherzentrale
2) Schildere ihnen Deinen Fall
3) Bitte sie dass sie es Dir so eindeutig und EINFACH wie möglich erklären
4) Höre ihnen zu
5) Halte Dich daran, was sie Dir dort empfehlen
6) Unverständliche Teile nochmals genau erklären lassen


:respekt: für diese Resistenz. Das erleb ich nicht oft. :wall::wall:


LG
P


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Auf das §309 Nr9 nochmal kurz zurück zu kommen, wenn man auf der Seite sich nichts runterlädt,kann man nach diesem §309 denn ´Vertrag kündigen.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Denn das habe ich in einer Computerbild Zeitung gelesen



Ich kenne den Artikel nicht. Aber entweder, Du hast da was falsch verstanden, oder die schreiben Unsinn.

Halte Dich lieber an die Infos hier.
Wenn Du damit nicht klarkommst, muss Dir die Verbraucherzentrale helfen.



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Mann kann einen Vertrag dann jederzeit kündigen,per Einschreiben,Rückantwort



Schon das Wort "kündigen" ist ein ganz gefährliches Wort.
Wenn Du unsere Infos verstanden hättest, dann wüsstest Du auch, warum.
Offensichtlich kapierst Du aber allenfalls 20% davon. 
Also halte Dich besser an die Verbraucherberatung.
Und lass Dich nicht noch von Zeitschriftenartikeln vollends durcheinanderbringen.



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Gilt dieser §309 Nr9 für jede Seite oder nur Internetseite wo man nach Vornamen suchen kann.



Das BGB und mit ihm der §309 gilt für alle Verbraucherverträge, also im Prinzip auch für alle Internetseiten, egal ob dort Vornamen, Nachnamen oder Ostereier gesucht werden.

Was aber der § 309 BGB mit Deinem Problem zu tun haben soll, weiß ich immer noch nicht.
Lass den aus dem Spiel.



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> PS. Brauch mich von euch nicht beleidigen zu lassen , nur wegen Tippfehler, lese eure Tipps und Ratschläge.



Das war nicht beleidigend gemeint. Aber bitte beachte auch mal, dass die Leute, die hier posten, ihre Freizeit dafür opfern.
Und dann lesen die hier ein vollends unleserliches Geschreibsel, wo man beim besten Willen auch nach mehrfachem Lesen nicht weiß, was gemeint war.


----------



## samjaneway (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar. :scherzkeks:
> 
> Ich hätte auch immer gern umgehend ganz viel. [*aufstampf*]
> 
> ...



Danke für diesen beitrag Antiscammer. Ich habe nämlich mal wieder Post bekommen vom Inkassounternehmen. Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage. naja da bekomm ich doch etwas Muffensausen, obwohl ich hier mitlese und weiß, das es nicht zu einer Klage oder einem gerichtlichen Verfahren kommt. Aber du scheinst Ahnung zu haben von dem ganzen Kram, daher danke ich dir jetzt einfach Mal. Ist trotzdem ein komisches gefühl, solche Post zu bekommen. 

Naja das wollte ich einfach mal loswerden. Macht weiter so mit diesem Forum. es zahlt sich aus. Mir habt ihr jedenfalls geholfen. Danke


----------



## sascha (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



> Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage.



Dummes Geschwätz. Wenn sie wenigstens mal klagen würden - dann könnte man sie wenigstens mal von einem deutschen Gericht sauber abwatschen lassen. Aber sie klagen ja nicht. 



> Droh-, Mahn-, Sabbel- und Seierbriefen



schreiben sich natürlich leichter...


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



samjaneway schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem ein komisches gefühl, solche Post zu bekommen.


Jeder fängt mal "klein" an. Bei mir ist es jetzt über drei Jahre her, dass ich erstmals mit derartigem (folgenlosem) Gesabbere konfrontiert wurde. 

Seinerzeit stieg der Anbieter von Mega-Downloads mit seinem Probeneintragungsdienst "Probenzauber.de"  groß in derartige "Geschäfte" ein. Da hatte es sich aber recht schnell ausgezaubert.


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Tja...
erst war es sehr opulent, jetzt werden nur noch kleine Würstel gebacken.


----------



## Wolfsburger (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo

 ich weiß man nervt schon wieder,aber da Grove du hast recht, man kann
 die Adresse aus Telefonbuch sich holen, oder Auskunft, und  man schreibt eh 
 nicht das richtige hier oder nur mißt habe das gefühl.

 Auch wenn man auf der Sartseite war, ist man noch nicht regestriert bei denn, und die pochen auf 96euro, schließlich meinen die ist ja dene e.adresse unter der man sich angemeldet hat.

Aber auf Fragen bekommt man nicht richtige Antwort

Z.beispiel E:Adresse ändern ob das was bringt, ignorieren was ist wenn post kommt nach Hause,


----------



## jupp11 (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Aber auf Fragen bekommt man nicht richtige Antwort


Antworten können nur so gut sein, wie die Fragen gestellt  werden.
 Hellsehen und Wahrsagen ist nicht drin


Wolfsburger schrieb:


> was ist wenn post kommt nach Hause,


wo liegt das Problem? Holt die Müllabfuhr keinen Papierabfall ab?


----------



## CharlyBrown (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



kili297 schrieb:


> doch wird man. ich hab sie höflich gebeten,mir ihren anwalt zu benennen. es kam der hinweis,ich mögemich mit ihrer rechtsabteilung in verbindung setzen. und seit dem hab ich nie wieder etwas von denen gehört.
> 
> gute besserung und zerbrich dir über die herrschaften nicht den kopf!





danke schön für die lieben Wünsche, bin wieder da und sehe, es hat sich nichts geändert, der Verein wird noch viele beschäftigen. Da ich ja leider gezahlt habe fürs erste Jahr werde ich wahrscheinlich erst kommendes Jahr wieder von denen hören und bin dann hoffentlich schlauer


----------



## HUmax (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ein Anwalt hat für Mega-Downloads.net jetzt ein Gutachten erstellt.

Inhalt: Gutachten über den Vertragabschluss, die Forderungsrechtmäßigkeit sowie der gerichtlichen Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung seitens Mega-Downloads.net

Verfasser: Anwaltsbüro B. (RA B.), Bielefeld

Also vor dem Wischiwaschi nicht einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## lucky-spooky (28 Mai 2008)

*Geht Doch!*

Moin Gemeinde :-p

Habe versprochen, wenn's was Neues gibt; tut es :-D

Bekam heute ein Schreiben von meinem Anwalt. Der hatte einen Brief an mega-downloads geschickt.

Darauf bekam er eine Mail, dass mega-downloads auf alle Forderungen gegen mich verzichtet und auch in Zukunft mich nicht mehr behelligen wird!

:-p:-p:-p​
Was sagt uns das Leute? Auf zu den Anwälten!

Gruß an alle,
Spooky


----------



## blowfish (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Geht Doch!*



lucky-spooky schrieb:


> Was sagt uns das Leute? Auf zu den Anwälten!



...und füllt denen die Taschen!
Aber wer das braucht um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen, soll es ruhig machen. Billiger kommt auf jeden Fall der weg, der die ganze Sache einfach aussitzt. Einen Anwalt braucht man dazu nicht.


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Geht Doch!*



blowfish schrieb:


> Einen Anwalt braucht man dazu nicht.


:dafuer:


----------



## W-48 (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



> Billiger kommt auf jeden Fall der weg, der die ganze Sache einfach aussitzt


... und teurer wirds für die Gegenseite. Ist eigentlich schade, dass es nie(?) bis zu dem gelben Mahnbescheid kommt - der kostet nämlich 23,00 Euro - DIE!


----------



## lucky-spooky (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

 Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, was Ihr wollt. ICH habe für die Aktion nicht einen Cent bezahlt.Von daher ist mir das wurscht.

Außerdem:
Wenn IHR meint, dass Ihr es aussitzen könnt/wollt, macht es doch. Ist mir auch vollkommen egal!
So etwas mag eine ganze Weile gut gehen und dann platzt Euch der Reifen. Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## wahlhesse (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Wenn DU nicht für den Anwalt bezahlen musstest ist das schön für Dich. Die wenigsten haben entweder eine gute Rechtsschutzversicherung oder einen Anwalt in der Verwandt- oder Bekanntschaft.

Dein Hinweis mit dem platzenden Reifen war ausserdem recht redundant und verängstigt unnötig die Betroffenen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## suendi (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



HUmax schrieb:


> Ein Anwalt hat für Mega-Downloads.net jetzt ein Gutachten erstellt.
> 
> Inhalt: Gutachten über den Vertragabschluss, die Forderungsrechtmäßigkeit sowie der gerichtlichen Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung seitens Mega-Downloads.net
> 
> Verfasser: Anwaltsbüro B. (RA B.), Bielefeld



und was bringt denen dieses Gutachten jetzt?? oder andersrum was sagt es mir?


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



suendi schrieb:


> und was bringt denen dieses Gutachten jetzt?? oder andersrum was sagt es mir?


Vermutlich nicht mehr als das, was hier ausführlich erläutert wird:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html


----------



## HUmax (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



suendi schrieb:


> und was bringt denen dieses Gutachten jetzt?? oder andersrum was sagt es mir?


Vergiss dieses Wischiwaschi-Gutachen das dieser Anwalt im Auftrag der Easy IT-Solutions GmbH am 21.06.2007 erstellt hat.


----------



## suendi (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

ja, das hatte ich mir schonmal durchgelesen. also bringt es mega-downloads prinzipiell auch nicht weiter und soll nur einschüchternd wirken.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



suendi schrieb:


> und soll nur einschüchternd wirken.


So ist es. Die Methode aller Nutzlosanbieter seit  zweieinhalb Jahren. Zwei Nutzlosanbieter 
 haben es in dieser Zeit je einmal vor Gericht versucht und  sind voll abgebürstet worden.


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



suendi schrieb:


> und was bringt denen dieses Gutachten jetzt?? oder andersrum was sagt es mir?


Wenn der Kostenfallensteller selbst glauben würde, dass seine Forderungen vor Gericht durchsetzbar wären, würde er die Gerichte einschalten und das Gutachten für sich behalten. Ein Amtsrichter braucht sicherlich kein Gutachten, um Recht zu sprechen.

Er schaltet aber die Gerichte nicht ein, sondern will mit dem Pamphlet Rechtsunsichere erschrecken. Zu mehr taugt es nicht. Ab ins Altpapier.


----------



## ragtime (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo ihr lieben, nach der 2. Mahnung hörten bei mir ja die Mails auf, für fast 2 Monate wra Ruhe, ich dachte schon es wäre schluss.... nix war, heute brief vom inkasso, die fordern jetzt 151€ statt 96€. ich weiß ja, das sich wiete rnicht zahlen soll, aber wie geh ich jetzt weiter vor? ich weiß dass stand hier schon dutzendmale, aber ich lese den gesamten thread nicht nochmal durch,d as hab ich damals schon ^^

bitte nochmal um tipps


----------



## HUmax (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



ragtime schrieb:


> ich weiß dass stand hier schon dutzendmale, aber ich lese den gesamten thread nicht nochmal durch,d as hab ich damals schon


Und trotzdem weißt Du nicht mehr wie vorzugehen ist?

Dabei sind die Lösungen doch so greifbar nahe.

Zum lesen:
-> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html

Zum sehen und hören:
-> http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## ragtime (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

das hören bring tmir leider nich viel, bins chwerhörig und versteh da nicht genau was gesgat wird 

also laut dem link jetzt einfach nen widerspruch an inkasso schicken? weiter nichts?


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Man könnte mit Fug und Recht sagen: nicht nur weiter nichts, sondern überhaupt nichts. Aber das bleibt letzten Endes jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## ragtime (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

nadann schick ich halt noch nen widerspruch ans inkasso. auch wnen ich nicht glaube das es was bringt...wieso darf das inkasso sowas überhaupt verschicken, ohne zu prüfen ob diese forderung rechtens ist?

edit: was kann ich in das schreiben reinschreiben? finde leider im netz keinen musterbrief für sowas

edit2: mus sich überhaupt ans inkasso widerspruch einlegen? oder reicht das wenn ich den schreibe wenn dann ein gerichtliche rmahnbescheid kommt?
was würdet ihr tun?


----------



## Wolfsburger (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Kommt der Inkasobescheid über pc als Mail oder perr Post nach Hause

 und der Widerruf auch über Pc perr Post von zu Hause aus in Briefkasten

 Wollte nur sagen seit 1 woche keine post von denn perr Mail, wird unheimlich

 kommt bestimmt bald was, wer weiß.

 Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## ragtime (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

inkasso hab ich per post bekommen.
vergingen ja jetzt auch 2 monate in stille bevor inkasso kam...

in einem anderen forum meinen doch glatt mehrere, ich muss zahlen, soll nicht so blauäugig sein, das stünde ja schließlich da wieviel es kostet 
verlinkungen auf hier helfen auch nicht, wird gar nicht erst durchgelesen ^^


----------



## HUmax (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



ragtime schrieb:


> in einem anderen forum meinen doch glatt mehrere, ich muss zahlen, soll nicht so blauäugig sein, das stünde ja schließlich da wieviel es kostet


Das sind Maulwürfe der Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## ragtime (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Was meinst du damit? Kenn den Begriff leider nicht :sun:

Ne im ernst da kannste sagen was de willst, verlinkst auf verbraucherzentrale wo das auch steht, dass ausführlich drauf hingewiesen sein muss etc, nix. wird gar nich tbeachtet, bzw gelesen, es stünde ja da, dass man 8€ je monat zahlen muss


----------



## Wembley (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



ragtime schrieb:


> nadann schick ich halt noch nen widerspruch ans inkasso. auch wnen ich nicht glaube das es was bringt...


Wieviele Schreiben willst du denn noch schicken? Glaubst du, es ändert sich was, wenn du denen noch einen Brief zukommen lässt?


ragtime schrieb:


> in einem anderen forum meinen doch glatt mehrere, ich muss zahlen, soll nicht so blauäugig sein, das stünde ja schließlich da wieviel es kostet
> verlinkungen auf hier helfen auch nicht, wird gar nicht erst durchgelesen ^^


Denk dir deinen Teil über diese [selfedit]. Über andere mokieren, nicht lesen zu können und selber diverse Links nicht durchlesen. Sagt doch schon eh alles über die aus. Oder?

Nebenbei ist deren Argument hirnrissig. Warum, das steht in meiner Signatur ganz unten in meinem Posting. Wie eben dort steht: Internet-Seiten sind nicht in Stein gemeißelt......
Grad bei Megadownloads ist bekannt, dass die viele verschiedene Layouts bei der Anmeldung einsetzen.


----------



## ragtime (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

also danke, war doch tatsächlich schon wieder unsicher hier =)

ohne euch hätte ich wohl schon längst gezahlt. die methoden die die anwenden sind ziemlich wirksam, mit der angstmache 

insgesamt hab ich eh erst einschreiben nämlich damals den widerspruch nach erster rechnung, die 15 tage nach anmeldung kam. also brauch ich inkasso nix schreiben? wird wohl eh net helfen... hoffentlich kommt es net bis zum gerichtlichen mahnbescheid, da würd mir dann doch mulmig...

auch wenn ihr sagt dass ich nichts zu befürchten hätte. ich hab mit sowas nicht gern was am hut.

zu allem überfluss hab ich vor ca 2 wochen alle emails gelöscht da monatelang nix mehr von denen kam, da dachte ich das wärs, hätt ich das gewusst dass die jetzt mit inkasso kommen. ist aber nicht weiter schlimmd ass ich jetzt außer inkassomahnung nix weiter von denen hab oderß


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



ragtime schrieb:


> dieses mega downloads hat wohl grad seine aktive phase. ne ich mach mir da keine gedanken mehr. der widerspruch und der rest wird ignoriert, falls da was kommen sollte.


Warum jetzt plötzich so zittrig? Der Himmel war damals schon so blau wie heute und das Schwert der Nutzlosbranchisten so stumpf.

edit: Das hat sich jetzt mit Deinem posting überschnitten - aber wir sind wieder im Zielbereich gelandet. Weiterhin Guten Flug.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

dwsgg
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html


----------



## ragtime (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

naja das haben da ne ganze menge gesgat und keienr hat sich die mühe gemacht meine link szu elsen. manchmal brauch man eben wiede rzuspruch. und den link von eben der ist gut, den hab ich gesucht, da steht echt alles drin =)

also warte ich jetzt mal getrost auf weiteres =)


----------



## HUmax (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



ragtime schrieb:


> naja das haben da ne ganze menge gesgat und keienr hat sich die mühe gemacht meine link szu elsen. manchmal brauch man eben wiede rzuspruch. und den link von eben der ist gut, den hab ich gesucht, da steht echt alles drin =)
> 
> also warte ich jetzt mal getrost auf weiteres =)


An Deiner Rechtschreibung musst Du aber noch arbeiten.

Es gibt auch einen "Vorschau"-Button, um seinen Beitrag vor dem Abschicken anschauen zu können.


----------



## ragtime (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Das sind Tipp- und Drehfehler, wenn ich schnell schreibe, meine RS ist sonst tadellos ^^


----------



## ragtime (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

ohmann die könnten mich so aufregen, löschen jetzt ständig meine threads wo ich die leute drauf aufmerksam machen will mit der begründung (beim 1,mal) es sei eindeutig dass ich zahlen muss. und das ist nen bekanntes, großes forum. erneuter versuch wurde sofort gelöscht ohne begründung auch auf nachfragen wieso gibts keine antwort.. alle bluna??


----------



## Heiko (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Bluna. Oder so...


----------



## ragtime (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

nagut wer nicht will der hat schon =)


----------



## Wembley (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ich habe dankenswerterweise von ragtime den Link zu diesem Forum per PN bekommen (der sich aber für dort nicht registrierte ohnehin nicht aufrufen lässt - Nachfragen sind also sinnlos). 

Es handelt sich um ein Forum mit dem Schwerpunkt Hundehaltung. Davon verstehen sie sicher viel. Wahrscheinlich weit mehr als ich. Aber die Spezialisten für megadownloads und Co. sind das mit Sicherheit gerade nicht.

Wie heißt es so schön: Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten. Ich gehe ja auch nicht dorthin, um sie über Hundefutter zu belehren.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wembley schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein Forum mit dem Schwerpunkt Hundehaltung. Davon verstehen sie sicher viel. Wahrscheinlich weit mehr als ich. Aber die Spezialisten für megadownloads und Co. sind das mit Sicherheit gerade nicht.



Von dieser Sorte findet man bei Recherchen jede Menge Foren, in denen sich Dummbeutel 
 zur Rechtsberatung berufen fühlen. Sie werden vermutlich nur deswegen nicht abgemahnt,
 weil sie in hirnrissiger Weise der Nutzlosbranche zuarbeiten.


----------



## blizzy (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

In Sachen Nutzlosbranche sollte man sich nicht in einem Hundeforum schlau machen


----------



## W-48 (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



> In Sachen Nutzlosbranche sollte man sich nicht in einem Hundeforum schlau machen



Warum nicht? Man kann ja auch PCs beim Lebensmitteldiscounter kaufen.


----------



## blizzy (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Stimmt. Man kann. Das war aber auch schon alles. Oder hat schon jemand beim Discounter eine fachgerechte Beratung erhalten?


----------



## ragtime (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Meine Frage war da ja nichtmal, ob ihr hier rechthabt, sondern ob sie Erfahrung mit sowas haben und zugleich wollt eich sie vor dieser Firma warnen 

Kamen natürlich gleich alle an, besserwisserisch, meinten, sie wüssten es besser, wenn sie sagen, ich müsste doch zahlen obwohl mein Starterposting da klar war, da ich schrieb warum ich nicht zahlen muss...


----------



## wahlhesse (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo ragtime,

es geht ja leider auch um die Einhaltung des deutschen Rechts, wo Rechtsberatung in Foren nunmal verboten ist. Deswegen würde sogar hier ein Beitrag: Zahle NICHT! an die Firma xyz editiert werden.

Also muss man um den heissen Brei herumreden wie : Ich persönlich würde bei ähnlichen Fällen nicht zahlen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Aber allgemeine Erfahrungen dürfen wir sammeln und diskutieren:

In 30 Monaten mit der Täuschen-und-Drohen-Mafia musste noch niemand eine unaufgefordert eintreffende Mail mit nicht nachvollziehbarem Absender (konkret: mit den gesetzlichen Pflichtinformationen für Geschäftsnachrichten) und schwachsinnigen Inhalten in irgendeiner Form zur Kenntnis nehmen oder gar in irgendeiner Weise darauf reagieren.

Ganz im Gegenteil ist jede Reaktion auf solche Mails für den Empfänger nachteilig und sogar gefährlich.

Speziell ein Ratschlag, auf eine unaufgefordert eingehende Mail sogar schriftlich mit Einschreiben und Rückschein antworten zu müssen, war bisher in allen Fällen zu 100% unsinnig und wird es auch bleiben.

Ein Unternehmen, welches selbst die gesetzlichen Anforderungen an die Geschäftsnachrichten in Bezug auf die Pflichtinformationen nicht einhält, verdient keinerlei Reaktion.


----------



## W-48 (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



> Speziell ein Ratschlag, auf eine unaufgefordert eingehende Mail sogar schriftlich mit Einschreiben und Rückschein antworten zu müssen, war bisher in allen Fällen zu 100% unsinnig und wird es auch bleiben.



Sehe ich auch so. Eine Reaktion per eMail mag ja noch angehen. Und wenn der Blahfasel-Generator so freundlich ist, die gesendete Mail als Zitat mit zurückzuschicken, hat man gleichzeitig eine Eingangsbestätigung. Dass den Widerruf niemand liest, ist dann deren Problem.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> es geht ja leider auch um die Einhaltung des deutschen Rechts, wo Rechtsberatung in Foren nunmal verboten ist.


Und sollte man sich nicht dran halten, gibts durchaus mal Schreiben wie dieses:

http://www.honma.de/allgemein/2006/05/betrugsversuch-durch-das-institut-fur-konsumforschung-ifk/

_Text durch Link ersetzt._


----------



## BNRiver (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo 2 gether, habe Heute eine "Rechnung " von mega-downloads erhalten, ich glaub es selber kaum, 3 Emails von mir und dann die Antwort von denen, dass alles aus Kulanz storniert würde. Gerne gebe ich die Tipps weiter!


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



BNRiver schrieb:


> Gerne gebe ich die Tipps weiter!


Da bin ich gespannt. Seit dem 25.04.2007 und  fast  1000 Postings die Patentlösung


----------



## BNRiver (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

gerne, schick mir Deine Mail adresse und ich leite Dir die Kommunkation weiter
Obs ne Patenlösung ist, glaube ich nicht, ich war selber überrascht, aber es ging.


----------



## BNRiver (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

hier die kommunikation:Hier der Schriftverkehr:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> die Rechnung (...) und die dazugehörige Anmeldung wurde aus Kulanzgründen storniert.
> 
> ...


(...)

*************************


> Mega-Downloads.net
> Postfach 82
> 1121 Wien
> Österreich
> ...




BNRiver schrieb:


> > Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> >
> > anbei der bisherige Schriftverkehr! Ich habe niemals EMULE oder
> > dergleichen geordert oder genutzt. Ich bin selber mit meiner Firma in
> ...


----------



## julia1976 (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Fabian_Bajorat schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwas runtergeladen in der letzten Zeit?
> Irgendwelche Software?
> 
> Was wirst Du jetzt machen?
> ...


Hi,

und, haben die sich jetzt nochmal gemeldet? 

Ich habe gerade auch voll die Probleme mit denen und weiss nicht was ich machen soll.

grüsse julia1976


----------



## julia1976 (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



BNRiver schrieb:


> Hallo 2 gether, habe Heute eine "Rechnung " von mega-downloads erhalten, ich glaub es selber kaum, 3 Emails von mir und dann die Antwort von denen, dass alles aus Kulanz storniert würde. Gerne gebe ich die Tipps weiter!


 
Hallo!

Wie hast du das gemacht? Meine E-Mails helfen alle irgendwie garnicht. 
Voll die [ edit] , Mega-Downloads.

Gruss Julia1976


----------



## Heiko (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

E-Mails, die keiner liest, werden niemals helfen...


----------



## BNRiver (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ne, die haben Ruhe gelassen..........


----------



## loku48 (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Das ist die" Ruhe vor dem Sturm" Nach ca. 2 Monaten Kommt dann Nachricht
von Inkasso (alles psychologisch)


----------



## Niclas (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



loku48 schrieb:


> Das ist die" Ruhe vor dem Sturm" Nach ca. 2 Monaten Kommt dann Nachricht
> von Inkasso (alles psychologisch)


jep, mal die  nächsten Wochen und Monate abwarten. Kommt meist in Wellen. Die Mahnmailroboter 
geben meist erst nach sehr  langer Zeit wirklich Ruhe.


----------



## tombat (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



loku48 schrieb:


> Das ist die" Ruhe vor dem Sturm" Nach ca. 2 Monaten Kommt dann Nachricht
> von Inkasso (alles psychologisch)


 
Mega Downloads hat Betriebsferien:-D Ich warte mittlerweile ueber zwei Monate auf neue Post aber nix kommt mehr. Ist schon irgendwie recht langweilig ohne MD geworden.


----------



## Kapitän_Schnauz (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Tja, ich dachte auch das ich nichts mehr von denen hören würde, aber da habe ich mich getäuscht.

Habe heute einen Brief von der Firma "COLLECTOR Forderungsmanagement" bekommen.
Ich soll bis zum 12. Juni 151,61€ bezahlen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Werde mich jetzt erstmal ganz entspannt zurücklehnen und abwarten. Wenn denn Post vom Anwalt bzw. vom Gericht kommt, dann werde ich wieder aktiv. Bis dahin werde ich es mir gemütlich machen


----------



## Axel G. Voges (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Bei mir auch:

Zahlungsbefehl bis zum 12.6.08, etwa 160 €

Sonst?

Keine Ahnung

Mal sehen:sun:


----------



## Kapitän_Schnauz (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Als Sonderservice für Leute, die zu bequem zum Suchen sind ( im Thread steht alles schon x-mal durchgekaut)
> 
> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
> ...




:thumb: Super Links!

Danke an den Commander.

Ich gespannt, was da noch so kommt.......


----------



## HUmax (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Axel G. Voges schrieb:


> Zahlungsbefehl bis zum 12.6.08, etwa 160 €


Eine Mahnung haste bekommen, keinen Zahlungsbefehl. 



Axel G. Voges schrieb:


> Sonst?
> 
> Keine Ahnung
> 
> Mal sehen:sun:


Die nächste Mahnung. :smile:


----------



## ragtime (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

so wars bei mir auch,d achte auch es wra schluss. habe "nur" eine mahnung bekommen...

dann dachte ich sie habena ufgegeben, vor einer woche ca kam inkasso...^^


----------



## HUmax (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Und beim Inkasso/Anwalt gehts von vorne los. Es folgt eine Mahnung, dann kommt die nächste und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Wolfsburger (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

hallo

Geht jetzt 2 woche wo die sich nicht melden, warten wohl auf Geld, nur zahlt man nicht kommt Mahnungen ,Inkasso oder wie, und nach hause oder perr E.Mail

Nur wie soll man beweißen das man nichts runtergeladen hat, nur 2 zekunden Startseite war.

Und die eigene Adresse kann man telefonbuch internet sich holen, Passwort können die sich ausdenken.

Meine Frage ist eigendlich die wenn man nicht zahlt, nicht reagiert was passiert dann

und ob wechseln der e.adresse was bringt

gruß wolfsburger


----------



## Niclas (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist eigendlich die wenn man nicht zahlt, nicht reagiert was passiert dann


Nichts außer weiterem Mahnmüll

PS: Hör endlich auf zu zittern. Mein PC leidet darunter


----------



## blizzy (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist eigendlich die


 

Na???





Du wolltest doch eine Frage stellen. Und die wird üblicherweise von einem ? (im Klartext: Fragezeichen) abgeschlossen.

Nun?


----------



## wahlhesse (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist eigendlich die wenn man nicht zahlt, nicht reagiert was passiert dann
> 
> und ob wechseln der e.adresse was bringt



Warum fragst Du immer das Gleiche?
Was passiert wenn Du nicht zahlst?
Es folgen Mahnungen, Drohungen usw...
Übrigens folgen die auch oft wenn man bezahlt hat.
Was Du von den Mahnungen halten kannst steht hier:
YouTube - Böse Drohungen! Alles Panikmache!

Wenn die von Dir nur die EMail haben und sonst nix, ist dieses das Richtige für Dich:
YouTube - Ihr habt falsche Adressdaten bei Online-Abo angegeben?

Bitte die beiden Links anklicken und anhören...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## tigaente (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo, habe auch einen Brief von dem Unternehmen Collector bekommen, ein Inkassounternehmen im Auftrag von Megadownloads, mit dem gleichen Betrag von 151,56 und der gleichen Frist  12.06.2008.

Na so was. Es empfiehlt sich nach dem man einmal widersprochen hat nichts mehr zu tun und auf offizielle Post zu warten, die aber nicht kommen wird, ausser ihr stimmt der Nutzung zu!!! Vorsicht! Niemals einer  Nutzung zustimmen, wenn ihr es nicht gewollt habt!


Hier ein link für eine Vorlage zum Widerspruch des Verbraucherschutzes:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/download.php?fileid=5



Zitat: Ich bin auf solch ein Angebot reingefallen muss ich zahlen?

Kurz gesagt: NEIN. Diese Anbieter setzen auf die Angst der Betroffenen. Sie drohen mit Mahnung, Inkasso, Gerichtsvollzieher oder Gefängnisstrafen. Passieren wird allerdings nichts. Da diese "Verträge" auf etwas dubiosere Art geschlossen werden, hätten diese vor Gericht keinen Bestand.
Link zum Pressebericht des Amtsgerichts München | Als Word Dokument | Quelle | Urteil des Amtsgerichts Hamm (Az. 17 C 62/08) | Urteil des Landgerichts Frankfurt (LG Frankfurt 3-08 O 35/07)


----------



## Nightvenom (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hi habe auch ein problem seit heute kam ein brief von Inkasso von mega-download.net

das problem wir haben nie was vorher bekommen nicht mal mails wir hören jetzt zum ersten mal was von mega-downloads.net 

wir sollen 150 euros zahlen aber in dem brief steht nix warum weshalb also habe ich versucht da anzurufen aber niemanden ereicht der witz is mehr

das wir nicht einmal 1 Brief bekommen vorher das war gleich inkasso also den den wir heute bekommen haben !

Jetzt frage ich mich soll ich den einfach ignorieren oder versuchen das problem zu lösen ?


----------



## HUmax (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Warum schreiben viele "habe auch ein problem"? Nur weil was von einem Inkasso kommt?

Bitte lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Bitte anschauen: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Hansi (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Olli D. schrieb:


> Hab heute auch wieder ne Mail bekommen:


 Hallo Olli ich habe noch nie etwas von mega-download gehört und habe heute von einem inkassobüro eine Rechnung plus Mahngebüren bekommen,
das komische ist ich habe vorher noch keine e-mail oder eine Rechnung bekommen. Übrigens ist der Sitz von Blue Byte FZE nun in den United Arab Emirates
Hansi


----------



## Colie (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo Ihr,
ich habe heute auch so einen netten Brief der Collector Inkasso Kiste bekommen bezgl. mega.downloads.
Bevor ich hier bei Euch gelandet bin, habe ich stundenlang versucht dort anzurufen( jeder Anruf 0,09Cent ,und es waren einige ).
Entweder es ist besetzt, oder es klingelt 15 mal und dann ist besetzt, oder man ruft ausserhalb der Geschäftszeiten an.
Der Inkasso-Auftrag ist an meinen Mann gerichtet , der von dem ganzen Mist noch nie etwas gehört hat und auch nie auf so einer Seite war.
Die einzigen Daten in dem Schreiben sind Name und Anschrift , mehr nicht.
Ich war sehr erstaunt , wie vielen es hier ebenso ergeht, ist da die Igno-Nummer nun wirklich das Richtige? Wenn man noch nicht mal jemanden ans Telefon bekommt?!
Oder sollte man sich doch nen Kopf machen?
Gruß, Colie


----------



## Hansi (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

hallo habe heute auch einen netten brief von der collector ( inkassounternehmen) bekommen, soll inklusive Mahngebühren 151,58 zahlen,
war aber noch niemals auf deren seite und habe vorher auch nie eine rechnung gesehen.
ich gehe morgen zum anwalt da rechtschutz und anschließen zur verbraucherzentrale.
Hansi


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Colie schrieb:


> Oder sollte man sich doch nen Kopf machen?


[Tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus]

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen 

[/Tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus]


----------



## MichNig (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

........ habe heute auch Post von Cllector bekommen....

geht wohl eine neue Welle los ....

EUR 151,77 ahlbar bis zum 13.06.2008.....

Entspant zurück lehen und abwarten ist angesagt 

Grüße

Michaela


----------



## Strandhafer (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ich habe heute abend bemerkt, das die Seite bei WinFuture.de - Das Windows Online Magazin über Google-Anzeigen beworben wurde. Daraufhin habe ich im dortigen Forum auf die Geschäftspraktiken der Dubaianischen/österreichischen Firma aufmerksam gemacht. Sie ist von den dortigen mods bei google geblockt worden


----------



## TylerDurden (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hab heute den gleichen Brief bekommen.Zahlung wird gefordert bis zum 13.06.08.Mein Anwalt hat mir schon bei der ersten Mahnung gesagt das es keinen Grund zur Beunruhigung gebe.Allerdings interressieren mich auch diese ganzen Sachen rund um Gerichtsverhandlungen nicht besonders.Das was mich aber jetzt beschäftigt ist die Vorstellung das irgendwelche düsteren Inkassotypen vor meiner Haustür stehen und mir bzw. meiner Familie an den Kragen wollen.Solche Leute sind ja nicht ohne wie man immer wieder im Fernsehen sieht z.B Inkasso Team Moskau etc.Hab nämlich kein Bock auf:wall:...


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



TylerDurden schrieb:


> .Das was mich aber jetzt beschäftigt ist die Vorstellung das irgendwelche düsteren Inkassotypen vor meiner Haustür stehen und mir bzw. meiner Familie an den Kragen wollen.Solche Leute sind ja nicht ohne wie man immer wieder im Fernsehen sieht z.B Inkasso Team Moskau etc.Hab nämlich kein Bock auf:wall:...


In fast drei Jahren Nutzlosbranche ist bisher kein solcher Fall bekannt.  
Was die Schauergeschichten der Privat-TV betrifft, vergiß es hier.
Verbreite  hier keine  Panik.


----------



## Strandhafer (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



TylerDurden schrieb:


> Hab heute den gleichen Brief bekommen.Zahlung wird gefordert bis zum 13.06.08.Mein Anwalt hat mir schon bei der ersten Mahnung gesagt das es keinen Grund zur Beunruhigung gebe.Allerdings interressieren mich auch diese ganzen Sachen rund um Gerichtsverhandlungen nicht besonders.Das was mich aber jetzt beschäftigt ist die Vorstellung das irgendwelche düsteren Inkassotypen vor meiner Haustür stehen und mir bzw. meiner Familie an den Kragen wollen.Solche Leute sind ja nicht ohne wie man immer wieder im Fernsehen sieht z.B Inkasso Team Moskau etc.Hab nämlich kein Bock auf:wall:...



Ich kann Captain Picard nur Recht geben. Ich habe meine Zweifel, ob diese Inkassotypen wirklich existieren. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, das die Leute vom Privatfernsehen sowas erfinden. Denn für die zählt nur die Quote und nicht der Informationsgehalt.


----------



## physicus (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Und würde so ein "Inkasso-Team" vor der Türe stehen, einfach die Polizei rufen und sie etwas hinhalten. ABER die Tür nicht aufmachen. Dann hat der gesamte Spuk ein schnelles Ende!
Und ein paar Leute dürften wohl ein paar unangenehme Fragen wegen Drohungen, Nötigung ect zu beantworten haben.

Sobald es Widerstand gibt (also keine braven Zahlungen und Ignorieren der "Forderungen") wird einmal gedroht und wieder gedroht. 

LG
P


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Der Vollständigkeit wegen, denn auch die mega-downloads.net-Karawane zieht weiter. Hatte die österreichische Validea Forderungsmanagement GmbH (oder auch Validea Forderungen GmbH) noch bis vor kurzem ihren Briefkasten irgendwo in Oberbayern aufgehangen, so ist sie nun ganz offiziell hier:


> Am Spitz 2-3
> 1210 Wien
> Österreich


und hat ihre deutsche Poststelle hier:


> Postfach 102511
> 33525 Bielefeld


Das Konto bei der Oberbank ist anscheinend auch nicht mehr aktuell, weshalb derzeit um Einzahlung auf folgendes Konto gebettelt wird:


> Hypovereinsbank Bayern
> Nr. 0660990275
> BLZ 70020270


----------



## webwatcher (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



physicus schrieb:


> Und würde so ein "Inkasso-Team" vor der Türe stehen, einfach die Polizei rufen und sie etwas hinhalten. ABER die Tür nicht aufmachen. Dann hat der gesamte Spuk ein schnelles Ende!



Die Spekulationen darüber sind aus den verschiedensten Gründen völlig müßig. 
Unter anderem wäre  Aufsehen, das dadurch erzeugt würde,  äußerst  contraproduktiv 
für  die Nutzlosbranche und  das wissen die Knaben  auch.  Sie bleiben tunlichst bei den üblichen hohlen 
 Drohungen, die unnötigerweise  genug in die Kassen spülen.


----------



## MichNig (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

....... ist euch aufgefallen das wenn man etwas googelt, Mega-Downloads.net nicht mehr an oberster Stelle als erster Treffer steht! 

........ oder ist das jetzt ein Zufall???

Habe mehrer Begriffe eingegeben bei denen ich vor ein paar Wochen immer noch auf deren Seite gelockt wurde ....

Bin dann mal so auf deren Startseite gegangen und die ist auch ganz verändert!

Grüße

Michaela


----------



## HUmax (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



MichNig schrieb:


> Bin dann mal so auf deren Startseite gegangen und die ist auch ganz verändert!


Wie verändert? Die sieht schon einige Monate so aus.


----------



## MichNig (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

....... was soll ich sagen bin gerade noch mal darauf gegangen ..... ich könnte schwören die sah letzten Monat noch komplett anders aus.... kann aber auch sein das ich mich vertue und sie anders aussah wenn man bei der Programmsuche dort hin gelinkt wurde....

...... ist ja eigentlich auch egal ..... viel interessanter finde ich das es beim googeln jetzt anders ist ..... da tauchen die gar nicht mehr auf ..... oder seh ich das auch nur alleine so?

Michaela


----------



## MichNig (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

noch was interessantes ......

wo haben die denn ihr Impressum abgekupfert.....

hab das mal kopiert....

schaut mal bei Widerrufsrecht ....



> **********************************************************
> 2. Informationen zum Widerrufsrecht und Belehrung:
> 
> 2.1 Widerrufsrecht
> ...



Kosten für Rücksendung???????????? € 40,- Wert  Ware wird beim Kunden wieder abgeholt???????

Wie soll das gehen bei gedownloadeter Software??????

Da hat aber mal jemand munter bei einem Anderen abkopiert ohne den Text richtig zu lesen!

Michaela


----------



## King_Timme (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo.
ich habe ebenfalls einen Breif bekommen.
Was ich so gelesehen habe sind das ja die_ xxxx_:
Ich habe diesen text zurückgeschreiben(per E-mail)
P.s. die hatte ncihtmal meine richtige Adresse und den richtigen Namen!

Der Brief:




> 05.06.2008
> 
> Unberechtigte Forderung
> 
> ...


----------



## HUmax (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



King_Timme schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen text zurückgeschreiben(per E-mail)
> P.s. die hatte ncihtmal meine richtige Adresse und den richtigen Namen!


Da schreibt man gar nichts zurück.


----------



## ragtime (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

an alle juni-inkasso betroffenen:

da ging wohl tatsächlich grad ne neue welle los. merin datum ist der 9.5. 

wo ich diese 151€ zu zahlen habe :scherzkeks::-D


----------



## Bellantone (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

:wall: 151 EUR

[ich werde nicht zahlen, sondern mich sonnen :sun:

Hitzewelle und Inkassowelle gelle :sun:


----------



## gelsenpower (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo ich kann nicht glauben das die Firma das immer noch macht. Ich hatte diese Probleme schon vor ca 1 bis 1,5 Jahren da waren sie aber noch billiger. Ich habe damals den Deutschen Ombutsman 
eingeschaltet. Der hat sich dann eingemischt und auf einmal waren alle forderungen nicht mehr da.

Gruß Gelsenpower:sun:


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Bellantone schrieb:


> :wall: 151 EUR
> 
> [ich werde nicht zahlen, sondern mich sonnen :sun:
> 
> Hitzewelle und Inkassowelle gelle :sun:



Das ist das beste was Du tun kannst. Lass Dir von denen das schöne Wetter und vor allem nicht, die gute Laune verderben. Bloß nicht reagieren, die geben irgendwann Ruhe!


----------



## gernit (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

_ich Bin Erstaunt Wievielen Leuten Das Passiert Ist.mir Auch. Bekomme Mittlerweile Post Vomcollector Forderungsmanagment ,denke Ich Werde Nicht Reagieren .hoffe Nur Es Wird Das Richtige Sein.l.g. Gernit_


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



gernit schrieb:


> _ich Bin Erstaunt Wievielen Leuten Das Passiert Ist.mir Auch. Bekomme Mittlerweile Post Vomcollector Forderungsmanagment ,denke Ich Werde Nicht Reagieren .hoffe Nur Es Wird Das Richtige Sein.l.g. Gernit_



Es ist das einzig richtige. Alles andere kostet nur Geld und Nerven.


----------



## gernit (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

Das macht mir Mut stur zu bleiben.Danke


----------



## erdbeere (6 Juni 2008)

*mega-download.net,Bitte Hilfe!*

Hallo.
ich weiss, es existieren einige dieser threads,aber bitte,ich bin echt verunsichert und weiss nicht wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Tipps und Ratschläge sind also echt willkommen!
also,habe mir vo einigen wochen icq runtergeladen und zwar offensichtlich über die seite von mega-download.net.
da man sich dafür anmelden muss,habe ich das getan(heute weiss ich,großer fehler) und später eine rechnung über ein 2jähriges abo bekommen. die fira forderte 96euro von mir. habe eine Kündigung des Abos (für in 2 jahren) geschrieben und nicht gezahlt.
Jetz bekomme ich von einem deutschen inkasso uternehmen aus herford post, die kosten betragen mittlerweile 150Euro und wenn ichnicht zahle werden " weitere schritte eingeleitet".
was tun? zahlen? abwarten? 
freue mch auf antworten und bin dankbar für jede!


----------



## sascha (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-download.net,Bitte Hilfe!*



> ich weiss, es existieren einige dieser threads



eben. Deshalb hierher verschoben



> aber bitte,ich bin echt verunsichert



genau das soll Inkasso-Stalking ja bewirken.



> was tun? zahlen? abwarten?



Lesen. Es ist alles ganz genau erklärt:


----------



## LX78 (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

ich habe heute auch mal wieder post bekommen, das erstemal vom collector forderungsmanagement.
:sun:

hatte mich schon gefreut weil sie mir nur eine mahnung vor zig wochen geschickt hatten, danach war funkstille. ich dachte das wärs.:wall:

nun gut, die haben ja schon wieder ihr konto geändert, war das nichmal passau oder so?

das allerbeste sind die 10% zinsen......is klar ne.

ich soll jetzt anstatt 96€ gleichmal 151,85€ zahlen, wird halt alles teurer ne. muss man ja auch an die verbraucher weitergeben....man muss ja schaun wo man bleibt.....

aber nett is ja, dass man sich bereit erklärt, das ganze in einer ausgleichenden form zu erledigen und sind zu "vertretbaren rücksichtsmaßnahmen" bereit.....wie süüüüüüüüüüüüüüß....:roll:

ne gute freundin is rechtsanwaltsgehilfin und hat mich gebeten was schreiben zu dürfen. ich überleg noch ob ichs lieber weiter entspannt ignoriere....oder doch nen brief schicken lasse, würde mich ja nichts kosten....und außerdem würde es mich interessieren was die antworten

bin gespannt auf die nächste post....

grüße an alle und kopf hoch


----------



## Capi (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*

hallo habe sofort einen brief von einem inkasso unternehmen gekriegt Coll€ctor Forderungsmanagment. Die wollen jetzt 151.50€ von mir haben.
naja die Bank und der GF haben sich auch wieder von mega-downloads geändert Ra* al-Khaim** , United Arab Emirates . Bank: Commerzbank Bielefeld naja ich werde jetzt nichts machen habe mir gerade mal hier alles durchgelesen und bin auch froh das ich diese site hier gefunden habe.:sun:

mfg Capi


----------



## outlaw666 (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

*Hallo !:scherzkeks: Ihr lieben mega........Fans !

Heute war eine blaue Abholkarte von der Post im Briefkasten ( von wem kann die wohl sein )???????.
Na egal wir wissen ja von wem

Meine Frage wäre nur abholen und indirekt den Empfang bestätigen als Zugestellt und erhalten oder zurückgehen lassen als nicht zustellbar ???
Bitte keine Rechtsberatung aber vielleicht nur so ein Tip  wäre von Euch schön.

Ach ja sollte einer von Euch mega, Inkasso und sonstige mitlesen.....Ich freue mich schon auf das Gerichtsverfahren und zwar gegen Euch wegen Betrug und Nötigung!!!! Als Zeugen werden dann Fernsehteams von RTL und Sat1 anwesend sein.
Liebe Grüsse

*


----------



## HUmax (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ich würde erst mal zur Post gehen und schauen von wem diese Sendung ist und nicht jetzt schon irgendwas behaupten. Wäre mir auch neu, dass die Nutzlosbranche und deren Helfershelfer Einschreiben verschicken.


----------



## outlaw666 (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

* ja klar werde ich erst mal schauen was das ist kann sich ja auch um ein 30 mio Euro Erbe handeln:-p:-p:-p:-p:-p
Meine Frage war ja annehmen oder nicht, obwohl es im Grunde ja auch egal wäre oder??????? *


----------



## HUmax (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Das musst Du wissen.


----------



## ruuudi63 (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

_*Hallöle zusammen,*
bin heute zum ersten Mal im Forum und bin echt platt wieviele Seiten es hat:-o
ich habe heute nach einer ersten Rechnung Ende März, die Mahnung vom Inkassobüro über die läpische Summe von 151€ bekommen. Kann nur darüber lachen und lehne mich entspannt zurück. Widerspruch oder sonstiges habe und werde ich nicht einlegen, ist mir einfach zu dumm gegen [ edit]  auch noch argumentieren zu müssen. Wie bei vielen hier, wurde ich beim freewareloaden verlinkt, Angaben kann ich mich nicht erinnern irgendwelche gemacht zu haben?!:-? Egal - bin gespannt wieviele Mahnungen bei mir eintrudeln und wie sich die Drohungen steigern, werde mich köstlich darüber amüsieren!
In diesem Sinne 
Freeload forever:scherzkeks:_


----------



## erdbeere (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

aber wenn man sich angemelet hat und angaben gemacht hat...sind sie dann nicht theretisch im recht?
natürlich ist die forderung und die art völlig überzogen aber an sich sind sie im recht oder?


----------



## Wolfsburger (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hi

Das ist gute Frage würde ich auch gerne wissen, ich habe seit 2wochen von
denn nichts gehört unheimlich

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## HUmax (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html

Das schauen: Info-Videos von katzenjens


----------



## jupp11 (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



erdbeere schrieb:


> aber wenn man sich angemelet hat und angaben...sind sie dann nicht theretisch im recht?


Bin kein Jurist, aber denk doch mal nach! 
Warum bleiben  sie bei  den hohlen  Drohungen und  ziehen nicht vor Gericht? 
Aus purer Menschenfreundlichkeit? Wenn sie auch nur den Hauch einer  Chance sähen kannst
 du sicher sein würden sie klagen.


Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Das ist gute Frage würde ich auch gerne wissen, ich habe seit 2wochen von
> denn nichts gehört unheimlich


jedesmal wenn du postest, rappelt mein  Monitor


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



LX78 schrieb:


> ne gute freundin is rechtsanwaltsgehilfin und hat mich gebeten was schreiben zu dürfen.



Das soll sie aber nicht zu laut sagen.
Das ist nämlich "geschäftsmäßige Besorgung von Rechtsangelegenheiten" und ist ihr nach dem RBerG verboten.


----------



## ruuudi63 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



erdbeere schrieb:


> aber wenn man sich angemelet hat und angaben gemacht hat...sind sie dann nicht theretisch im recht?
> natürlich ist die forderung und die art völlig überzogen aber an sich sind sie im recht oder?


nö sind sie nicht, sie müssen beweisen, daß sie dich deutlich auf die Kosten hingewiesen haben-DEUTLICH- nicht versteckt im Kleingedruckten in der untersten Ecke.
Aber genau auf die Personen zielen sie, die Angst haben und aus Panik artig zahlen.
AUF KEINEN FALL! Lies mal sämtliche Foren durch, dort gibt es zig Links die meine Gelassenheit zum Ausdruck bringen. Überlege schon, ob ich denen auch ne Rechnung  
schicken, wegen Zeitkostenaufwand-152€ haha!!!


----------



## erdbeere (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



ruuudi63 schrieb:


> Aber genau auf die Personen zielen sie, die Angst haben und aus Panik artig zahlen.


 ja ich weiss. ich werde auch nicht zahlen aber so gelassen wie ihr seh ich de sache trotzdem nicht. finde das ist schon echt ne besondere,komische situation. aber ich versuch alles zu ignorieren...


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



erdbeere schrieb:


> aber so gelassen wie ihr seh ich de sache trotzdem nicht


Und warum? Google weiss jedenfalls einiges über den Betreiber und seine Projekte.


----------



## HUmax (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Warum es immer wieder Leute geben muss, die Unsicherheit und Angst schüren müssen.


----------



## kaizen99 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



daGroove schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mein vater hat gestern eine rechnung von oben genannter website (auf der er nie war) bekommen und soll nun für ein abo ca. 100€ zahlen.
> 
> ...


gehe zur verbraucherzentrale. die helfen dir. da gibt es auch einen musterbrief, den man herunterladen kann und als antwort auf diese rechnung an das dubiose unternehmen verschicken sollte. in 99,9 % der fälle funktioniert das und du hörst von diesem unternehmen nichts mehr.es geht hier um arglistige täuschung und nach dem neuen gesetz gelten solche verträge, die im internet abgeschlossen werden als nicht gültig, wenn im nachhinein von dir keine unterschrift geleistet worden ist.diese ist nämlich erforderlich, wenn der vertrag rechtskonform sein soll. diese internet-firmen leben dafon,daß von 10000 angeschriebenen personen , einige aus lauter angst diese rechnungen bezahlen. denn ein brief mit der aufschrift inkassounternehmen bereitet vielen menschen angst und bezahlen dann lieber um allen problemen aus dem weg zu gehen. erwähnt bei eurem schreiben auch, daß ihr im falle einer nicht einstellung des verfahrens, mit einer anzeige seitens der staatsanwaltschaft droht. selbst bei einem rechtskräftig geschlossenen vertrag wäre dies in deinem fall sittenwidrig. diesen paragrafen der sittenwidrigkeit gibt es nämlich und der trifft in diesem falle voll ins schwarze.


----------



## HUmax (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



kaizen99 schrieb:


> gehe zur verbraucherzentrale. die helfen dir. da gibt es auch einen musterbrief,


Den gibt es auch online.

http://www.vz-bawue.de/UNIQ121285211424096/link428291A.html

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/UNIQ121285210223677/link430371A.html


----------



## kaizen99 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

ich meinte natürlich online. sorry, habe ich falsch geschrieben


----------



## kaizen99 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



ruuudi63 schrieb:


> _*Hallöle zusammen,*
> bin heute zum ersten Mal im Forum und bin echt platt wieviele Seiten es hat:-o
> ich habe heute nach einer ersten Rechnung Ende März, die Mahnung vom Inkassobüro über die läpische Summe von 151€ bekommen. Kann nur darüber lachen und lehne mich entspannt zurück. Widerspruch oder sonstiges habe und werde ich nicht einlegen, ist mir einfach zu dumm gegen [ edit]  auch noch argumentieren zu müssen. Wie bei vielen hier, wurde ich beim freewareloaden verlinkt, Angaben kann ich mich nicht erinnern irgendwelche gemacht zu haben?!:-? Egal - bin gespannt wieviele Mahnungen bei mir eintrudeln und wie sich die Drohungen steigern, werde mich köstlich darüber amüsieren!
> In diesem Sinne
> Freeload forever:scherzkeks:_


wenn du dich nicht meldest ist dies der falsche weg. ich kenne mich mit der materie ein wenig aus. ein schreiben siehe Portal der Verbraucherzentralen in Deutschland - Übersicht hilft dir dabei . wenn du nicht antwortest ,akzeptierst du laut gesetz den vertrag und du mußt wahrscheinlich bezahlen. also widerspruch einlegen.


----------



## HUmax (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



kaizen99 schrieb:


> wenn du nicht antwortest ,akzeptierst du laut gesetz den vertrag und du mußt wahrscheinlich bezahlen. also widerspruch einlegen.


Wo hast Du den diese Weisheit her? Wenn man keinen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat wird doch daraus kein rechtsgültiger, nur weil man auf eine Rechnung oder Mahnung nicht reagiert?

Und wo sind denn die ganzen "Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheide" an die Leute die nicht reagiert haben bzw. sich nicht haben einschüchtern lassen? Die Foren müssten doch voll damit sein?

Beweispflichtig sind immer die, die von einem was wollen.


----------



## kaizen99 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



HUmax schrieb:


> Wo hast Du den diese Weisheit her? Wenn man keinen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat wird doch daraus kein rechtsgültiger, nur weil man auf eine Rechnung oder Mahnung nicht reagiert?
> 
> Und wo sind denn die ganzen "Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheide" an die Leute die nicht reagiert haben bzw. sich nicht haben einschüchtern lassen? Die Foren müssten doch voll damit sein?
> 
> Beweispflichtig sind immer die, die von einem was wollen.


ich bin schuldnerberater. habe mit diesen dingen häufig zu tun. leider steht in den verträgen immer das ausschlaggebende ganz kleingedruckt. dies ist zwar sittenwidrig doch hier hat der gesetzgeber geschlafen.es gibt viele lücken, die im einzelnen aufzuführen zu aufwendig wäre.also bitte, widerspricht dem vertrag und ihr werdet schon sehen .


----------



## jupp11 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Verbreite  hier keine  Panik. Zweimal haben es vergleichbare Nutzlosanbieter in weit über zwei Jahren
 vor Gericht versucht und  sind abgewatscht worden. 

Wenn das so einfach wäre, warum ziehen die Typen denn nicht massenhaft vor Gericht? 
Nicht mal zum Mahnbescheid bringen sie es


----------



## kaizen99 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



HUmax schrieb:


> Wo hast Du den diese Weisheit her? Wenn man keinen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat wird doch daraus kein rechtsgültiger, nur weil man auf eine Rechnung oder Mahnung nicht reagiert?
> 
> Und wo sind denn die ganzen "Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheide" an die Leute die nicht reagiert haben bzw. sich nicht haben einschüchtern lassen? Die Foren müssten doch voll damit sein?
> 
> Beweispflichtig sind immer die, die von einem was wollen.


sorry, vertippe mich öfters mal. gehöre zu der etwas älteren generation und habs nicht so mit dem tippen.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



kaizen99 schrieb:


> ich bin schuldnerberater.


na und?   Woher sollen wir wissen, dass das stimmt? Kann man glauben  aber auch sein lassen

Wir beobachten das seit fast  drei Jahren. In der Nutzlosbranche wird gedroht aber nicht gehandelt.

Hab den fatalen Eindruck, dass hier jemand versucht Angst zu schüren


----------



## kaizen99 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Verbreite  hier keine  Panik. Zweimal haben es vergleichbare Nutzlosanbieter in weit über zwei Jahren
> vor Gericht versucht und  sind abgewatscht worden.
> 
> Wenn das so einfach wäre, warum ziehen die Typen denn nicht massenhaft vor Gericht?
> Nicht mal zum Mahnbescheid bringen sie es


nun es liegt mir fern , panik zu verbreiten. es kommen halt nicht alle vor gericht, weil erstens die paar die bezahlen für die unternehmen völlig ausreichend sind und die ,welche vor gericht landen werden oft von den dubiosen anbietern als einschüchterung benutzt. also , so einen brief verschicken ist doch nicht die welt, oder? und dann habt ihr ruhe. wo ist das problem? oder willst du dich über weitere briefe ärgern? bin jetzt weg. vielleicht um 10 uhr nochmal?


----------



## dvill (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

So ein Schwachsinn. Die Bande hat noch niemanden vor Gericht gebracht, soweit das in Foren oder bei den Verbraucherzentralen bekannt wäre.

Hier wird gezielt Verunsicherung und Desinformation gestreut.


----------



## HUmax (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



kaizen99 schrieb:


> welche vor gericht landen


Welche landen vor Gericht? Die wo aus Uninformiertheit Ratenzahlung vereinbart haben und dann nicht der Ratenzahlung nachkommen und dann einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen und nach einem eventuellen Widerspruch vor Gericht landen? Die sind zum Glück in der Minderheit und das sind gerade die, die von der Nutzlosbranche auf ihren Einschüchterungsseiten oder in ihren Droh- und Einschüchterungsschreiben so hingestellt werden, dass ihre Forderungen rechtens sind, weil ein Gericht das so entschieden hat. Das AG Lübeck hat schon vor so einer Praxis, wie die die DIS auch betrieiben hat, mehrfach öffentlich gewarnt.



kaizen99 schrieb:


> so einen brief verschicken ist doch nicht die welt, oder? und dann habt ihr ruhe. wo ist das problem? oder willst du dich über weitere briefe ärgern?


Ob man denen jetzt einen Widerspruch/Anfechtung schreibt oder nicht, gemahnt wird trotzdem weiter. Ein Widerspruch/Anfechtung wird so gut wie immer mit dem üblichen Standardschreiben abgelehnt, wenn sie die überhaupt gelesen werden.


----------



## ruuudi63 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



erdbeere schrieb:


> ja ich weiss. ich werde auch nicht zahlen aber so gelassen wie ihr seh ich de sache trotzdem nicht. finde das ist schon echt ne besondere,komische situation. aber ich versuch alles zu ignorieren...




Kopf hoch, s`gibt schlimmere Angelegenheiten, wenn Du Rechnungen erhälst 
gibts den Papierkorb, in ein paar Monaten ist der Spuk vorbei, ansonsten lies einfach im Forum, dann siehst Du, man ist nicht allein


----------



## kaizen99 (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> na und?   Woher sollen wir wissen, dass das stimmt? Kann man glauben  aber auch sein lassen
> 
> Wir beobachten das seit fast  drei Jahren. In der Nutzlosbranche wird gedroht aber nicht gehandelt.
> 
> Hab den fatalen Eindruck, dass hier jemand versucht Angst zu schüren


richtig! das kann man nicht wissen. jeder muß seinen weg selber finden. wollte keine panik schüren aber es ist wohl so von euch empfunden worden.tut einfach was ihr für richtig hält. wollte niemanden belehren.ich war vor einigen jahren selbst ein opfer in einer ähnlichen situation und habe halt so gehandelt wie ich es beschrieben habe. vielleicht ist es ja in diesem fall etwas anders.ende1


----------



## Wembley (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



kaizen99 schrieb:


> gehe zur verbraucherzentrale. die helfen dir. da gibt es auch einen musterbrief, den man herunterladen kann und als antwort auf diese rechnung an das dubiose unternehmen verschicken sollte. in 99,9 % der fälle funktioniert das und du hörst von diesem unternehmen nichts mehr.


Das ist Unsinn, wie die lange Erfahrung mit dieser Art von Anbietern zeigt. Von einem Musterbrief lassen die sich nicht beeindrucken. Die mahnen und drohen fröhlich weiter. Was sie aber nicht tun: vor ein Gericht gehen. Weil so könnten sie zu ihrem Geld kommen. Falls das Gericht natürlich einen Vertrag bejaht und nichts Anfechtbares findet. Nur damit dürfen die Herren natürlich nicht rechnen. Das wissen die auch und meiden daher Gerichte, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Aber das tun sie unabhängig davon, ob man ein Briefchen verschickt oder nicht. 


> erwähnt bei eurem schreiben auch, daß ihr im falle einer nicht einstellung des verfahrens, mit einer anzeige seitens der staatsanwaltschaft droht.


Das beeindruckt die auch nicht.


kaizen99 schrieb:


> wenn du dich nicht meldest ist dies der falsche weg. [.....] wenn du nicht antwortest ,akzeptierst du laut gesetz den vertrag und du mußt wahrscheinlich bezahlen.


Das ist nicht nur Unsinn, sondern das ist Unsinn zum Quadrat.
Ein "Schweigen ist Zustimmung" gibt es hier nicht.
Lies dir diesen Link durch. Der Text ist von jemandem geschrieben, der wirklich Ahnung von der Materie hat.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


> Was könnte passieren, wenn ich gar nicht reagiere?
> Könnte Schweigen als Zustimmung oder gar Anerkenntnis des Vertrages gewertet werden? NEIN, denn Schweigen im Rechtsverkehr hat grundsätzlich gar keinen Erklärungswert. Wo kommen wir da hin, nur weil irgendein bescheuerter Hansel glaubt, Kohle zu bekommen, muss ich dem doch nicht widersprechen (etwas anderes gilt im gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren, aber da fragt ja auch ein Gericht und nicht der Hansel). Einem Richter ist es völlig schnurz, was außergerichtlich an Brieflein gewechselt wurde, sofern diese nicht unmittelbar Auswirkungen auf die Anspruchsgrundlagen haben.


Da steht noch mehr Interessantes. Da kannst du noch einiges lernen dabei.


----------



## outlaw666 (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



HUmax schrieb:


> Ich würde erst mal zur Post gehen und schauen von wem diese Sendung ist und nicht jetzt schon irgendwas behaupten. Wäre mir auch neu, dass die Nutzlosbranche und deren Helfershelfer Einschreiben verschicken.



*Humax! Du hattes Recht !!!!! es war nichts von den Nutzlosen :-D*


----------



## stefan1981 (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Mist auch abgeschlossen und bereits auch einmal 100,00 € gezahlt.
Gekündigt habe ich ebenfalls schriftlich vor 2 Wochen.
Nur geht die Mitgliedschaft bis 2010.
Ich möchte die Mitgliedschaft abert sofort kündigen.
Das muss doch irgendwie möglich sein!
Was würde passieren wenn ich in Zukunft die Zahlungsaufforderungen ignoriere!?
Gibt es hier vielleicht ein Musterkündigungsschreiben?
Bin für jede Meinung bzw. Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Die gleichen Antworten und Ratschläge wie für deinen anderen Reinfall

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...iz-com-fuehrerscheinstelle-15.html#post238889


----------



## Wolfsburger (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Habe festgestellt das man auf Fragen blöde Antworten gibt, manchmal kommt man sich vor hier wie im Kindergarten.

Denn Musterbrief habe mal runtergeladen, um zu schauen was da steht,ob das der richtige Weg ist ,auch wenn die 1 Post EMail von denn im April kam und seit 2 Wochen kommt keine Post.

Aber wir nicht nur ich,schreiben ja eh immer das´gleiche oder fragen das gleiche.

Ich werde abwarten, ob Post kommt von denn

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## sand75 (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo liebe Leute

ich bin auch auf mega-downloads reingefallen
habe aber erst zu spät bemerkt dass dies alles eigentlich nicht rechtens ist
als ich die Rechnung erhielt bekam ich Panik und versuchte die Firma telefonisch zu erreichen,jedoch erfolglos
mein nächster Schritt war die Kündigung per Email (die auch akzeptiert wird,wenn ich die Rechnung zahle)und der erfolglose Versuch zu Zahlen(das Geld kam zurück mit der Meldung KONTO GELÖSCHT)
inzwischen habe ich erfahren,dass ich gar nicht zahlen müsste
jetzt habe ich die LETZTE MAHNUNG VOR ÜBERGABE AN DAS INKASSOBÜRO erhalten
nun meine Frage : Habe ich durch meine Kündigung den Vertrag akzeptiert und muss jetzt doch zahlen?
Ich wäre froh,wenn ihr mir helfen könntet

MfG Sand75


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo,

erstmal kannst Du Dich freuen, dass das Geld zurückgekommen ist.

Dann das lesen: Dubiose Rechnung oder Mahnung bekommen: Was jetzt zu tun ist

Das schauen: Info-Videos von katzenjens

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Habe festgestellt das man auf Fragen blöde Antworten gibt, manchmal kommt man sich vor hier wie im Kindergarten.


Wer immer wieder dieselben Fragen stellt, obwohl dutzendfach  die ( im Rahmen des 
 Rechtsberatungsgesetz erlaubten )  Antworten bereits gegeben wurden, darf sich nicht wundern, 
wenn genervt reagiert wird. 


Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Aber wir nicht nur ich,schreiben ja eh immer das´gleiche oder fragen das gleiche.


Ist kein Grund in den Chor einzustimmen.


Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Ich werde abwarten, ob Post kommt von denn


Was sonst...


SEP schrieb:


> Lieber Leser:
> 
> Es kommt regelmäßig vor, dass in Threads zu einem Thema, in dem schon recht viel, ausführlich und hilfreich gepostet wurde, plötzlich ein neuer User auftaucht, seine "Ist-mir-auch-passiert"-Geschichte umreißt und mit der Standardfrage
> 
> ...



Hier ist es allerdings kein neuer User, sondern jemand, der immer wieder dasselbe fragt.


----------



## marhei (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Heute habe ich nach x Wochen eine neue Mahnung von Mega Download bekommen, diesmal mit der Post ich habe bei der srsten mahnung die per E mail kam wiederspochen muß ich jetzt auch nochmalper Post wiedersprechen und sollte ich die Schreiben aufheben oder kann ich sie wegwerfen.
Vielen Dank für die Antworten
Susanne


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo Susanne,

nur 2 Beiträge über Deinem steht alles drin.
Davon abgesehen ist es das Problem des "Anbieters", wenn er auf Widersprüche nicht reagiert.

Apropos reagieren?! Ist es überhaupt ratsam, auf Inkasso-Spam von Nutzlosanbietern zu reagieren?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## HUmax (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Apropos reagieren?! Ist es überhaupt ratsam, auf Inkasso-Spam von Nutzlosanbietern zu reagieren?
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


Wenn man unbedingt auf deren "Schreiben" reagieren möchte, sollte man abwarten bis was mit der Post kommt. Mails sind wie Schall und Rauch.


----------



## HUmax (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

@ Wolfsburger

Schon gewusst? Du hast eine Videopost bekommen.

YouTube - An den User "wolfsburger"


----------



## blizzy (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ob es was hilft? Kaum zu glauben


----------



## katzenjens (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Pssst...
das hatte ich ihm als PN geschickt.
Gilt aber natürlich auch für andere beratungsresistente Personen. 

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## NEWF (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo,

ich freue mich auch über Post von Validea oder mega-downloads!

Man kann doch versuchen den Spieß umzudrehen. Von nichts machen und abwarten halte ich nichts. Über die Machenschaften dieser dubiosen Internetanbieter müssen Beteiligte informiert werden.

1. Seriöse Banken
Konto bei der Raiffeisenbank Passau wurde bereits gelöscht.
Konto bei der HypoVereinsbank - eine Frage der Zeit!

2. Seriöses Inkassobüro
Wurde informiert, hat aber _wider erwarten_ nicht reagiert - Der Verband wurde informiert. Warten wir ab.

3. Internetanbieter
Aufforderung zur Stellungnahme auf div. Fragen - keine Reaktion.
Aufforderung zur Stellungnahme auf Vorwürfe aus Fragen - keine Reaktion.
Nur Widerholungen aus vorangegangenen emails, auf die ich aber nicht mehr eingehe. (Muß mal die Sachbearbeiter durchzählen,-})

4. Unbedingt Widerspruch einlegen und diesen in jedem email neu bekräftigen, aber ohne auf nähere Umstände einzugehen.

5. Abwarten 

Was haltet Ihr davon? Unterstützung wäre echt gut.

Gruß 
newf


----------



## HUmax (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



NEWF schrieb:


> 2. Seriöses Inkassobüro
> Wurde informiert, hat aber _wider erwarten_ nicht reagiert - Der Verband wurde informiert. Warten wir ab.


Und wenn dieses Inkassounternehmen nicht Mitglied ist, weisen die einen höchstens auf die für die Inkassoerlaubnis zuständige Stelle hin. Also muss eine Beschwerde da hin. Aber wenn man sieht, wie lange das schon mit der DIS geht, dann braucht man sich da auch keine schnelle Hoffnung machen. Kann wegen der DIS auch am AG Frankfurt, und das da was faul ist, liegen.



NEWF schrieb:


> 4. Unbedingt Widerspruch einlegen und diesen in jedem email neu bekräftigen, aber ohne auf nähere Umstände einzugehen.


Wenn man unbedingt reagieren will, dann erst, wenn was mit der Post kommt und das auch nur 1x per Post und nur mit dem nötigsten. Mails sind wie Schall und Rauch.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



NEWF schrieb:


> 4. Unbedingt Widerspruch einlegen und diesen in jedem email neu bekräftigen, aber ohne auf nähere Umstände einzugehen.


Mailantwortroboter lassen sich dadurch kaum beeindrucken.


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Posting in einem anderen Forum:


> mich hats noch schlimmer weil mein Vater hat das *********- team mit einem brief beleidigt und jetzt bekommt er noch ne anzeige!!!


Und deswegen kann man nur immer und immer wieder betonen:
Im Umgang mit der Nutzlosbranche gilt der Grundsatz:

Schweigen ist Gold!


----------



## angie08 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

hallo auch ih bin drauf reingefallen und soll jetzt 100,50 zahlen und weiss nicht was ich machen soll kann mich auch nicht mehr daran erinnern etwas runtergeladen zu haben .was kann ich jetzt tun ?nicht darauf reagiere oder was brauche hilfe ,da sie mir mit inkasso drohen 

validea gmbh :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



angie08 schrieb:


> .was kann ich jetzt tun ?:


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen

4) Entspannen


----------



## angie08 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

und was bringt mir das  ich wollte hilfe oder einen rat


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



angie08 schrieb:


> und was bringt mir das  ich wollte hilfe oder einen rat


dann bist hier falsch. Persönliche Ratschläge verbietet das Rechtsberatungsgesetz. 
Wenn du das willst/brauchst  geh zur Verbraucherberatung oder  zu einem Anwalt

PS: Es soll Foren geben, die es damit nicht so genau nehmen.


----------



## angie08 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> dann bist hier falsch. Persönliche Ratschläge verbietet das Rechtsberatungsgesetz.
> Wenn du das willst/brauchst geh zur Verbraucherberatung oder zu einem Anwalt
> 
> PS: Es soll Foren geben, die es damit nicht so genau nehmen.


 

sorry so war das nicht gemeint ich bin nur fix und fertig weil ih sowas  bekommen habe


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



angie08 schrieb:


> sorry so war das nicht gemeint ich bin nur fix und fertig weil ih sowas  bekommen habe


Lies doch  und schau doch erstmal was jupp11 als Links gepostet hat

Dort ist alles fein säuberlich erklärt. danach fühlst du dich bestimmt besser


----------



## NEWF (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



HUmax schrieb:


> Und wenn dieses Inkassounternehmen nicht Mitglied ist, ...



siehe hier:  www.wkimmo.at

Gruß
newf


----------



## HUmax (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



NEWF schrieb:


> siehe hier:  www.wkimmo.at
> 
> Gruß
> newf


Was will ich bei webmailcluster.1und1.de?

Und was will ich bei der Wirtschaftskammer Österreich? Soll ich mir das Inkassounternehmen raussuchen? Ich habe eigentlich von Deutschland gesprochen.


----------



## ruuudi63 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



angie08 schrieb:


> sorry so war das nicht gemeint ich bin nur fix und fertig weil ih sowas  bekommen habe



Warum macht ihr alle nur so riesen Terz, man könnte meinen es geht um Leben und Tod! Es sind zig Links zum anklicken im Forum, die alles erklären und einen, wenn man ein bißchen logisch nachdenkt, wieder zur Ruhe und Gelassenheit kommen lässt. Laßt Euch nicht verrückt machen! Einfach NICHTS machen!!

Grüße und Wünsche :-D

the evil is always and everywhere


----------



## sand75 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal kannst Du Dich freuen, dass das Geld zurückgekommen ist.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo wahlhesse

Danke für den Video Link,hat mir echt geholfen.
Ich lehn mich jetzt einfach zurück und mach gar nix.

Mfg Sand75


----------



## ruuudi63 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



sand75 schrieb:


> Hallo wahlhesse
> 
> Danke für den Video Link,hat mir echt geholfen.
> Ich lehn mich jetzt einfach zurück und mach gar nix.
> ...




so ists richtig:sun:

Gruß Ruuudi63


----------



## mdesade (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Genüsslich wälze ich im Rahmen meines Studiums das StGB und ertappe mich dabei, mir vorzustellen, welche Straftatbestände ich wohl bereit wäre zu verantworten, wenn ein solch Nutzlosanbieter mal livehaftig vor mir stünde.

Oder ob die dann alle pauschal alle gerechtfertigt wären, egal was man dann anstellt? 

Könnte ja sein, dass man zufällig im Warteraum eines Amtsgerichts mit Handelsregister, einem solchen Antragsteller über den Weg läuft, oder vielleicht dort noch ne ladungsfähige Adresse eines derartigen Geschäftsführers in Erfahrung brächte. :scherzkeks:

Da gab es schon mal Geschäftsführer eines Callcenters in Berlin, die auch dachten besonders clever zu sein, und nicht mit der Hartnäckigkeit und der geringen Hemmschwelle so mancher Mitmenschen gerechnet hatten...


----------



## stinksauer (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Servus.

Ich wende mich nun auch mal an euch da ich heute keine Email sondern einen Brief bekommen habe von einer gewissen "Collector Forderungsmanagement".
Dies ist laut Briegkopf ein Inkasso Unternehmen die mich auffordern 151, 56.
Ich werde im folgenden mal das Schreiben vortragen:



> Inkassoauftrag:
> Blue Byte FZE ( w*w.mega-downloads.net )
> Buisness Center #1, 10559 Ras al- Khaimah, United Arab Emirates
> 
> ...



Sind die mittlerweile echt so krass drauf und versuchen nun die Leute auf diese Weise zu vearschen??

Des lustige ist, ich kenne weder die Firma, noch war ich jemals auf dieser Seite, zudem ich nie 96€ Aufnahmegebühr verlangen zahlen?!?!
Ausserdem war noch ein Schreiben beigelegt mit einem Überweisungsformular, kommt mir alles sehr spanisch vor.

Wollte gern mal eure Meinung dazu hören.

MFG


----------



## stinksauer (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ausserdem wollte ich noch anmerken, dass dieses Unternehmen meinte ich hätte auf ein Mahnschreiben vom 12.4.08 nicht reagiert?!?! Ich hab sowas nie bekommen....


----------



## HUmax (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



stinksauer schrieb:


> Wollte gern mal eure Meinung dazu hören.


Du könntest hier im Thread lesen oder ...

... das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html

... und das schauen: Info-Video von katzenjens


----------



## wolff85 (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo, mir ist das gleiche passiert. kann mich nicht erinnern in einen Vertrag eingewilligt zu haben und habe auch schon Rechnungen und Mahnungen und jetzt ein Brief vom Inkasso Collector bekommen. Dei von der Verbraucherzentrale meinen ich solle einfach dem Inkasso Unternehmen schreiben was ich jetzt auch gemacht habe. Bin aber immer noch sehr beunruhigt...Das man sich mit sonem Scheiß rumschlagen muss, echt ärgerlich


----------



## stinksauer (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Da hast du recht. Es ist einfach ärgerlich, dass man sich mit so einem MIst rumschlagen muss. 

Das Beste ist ja, ich habe mehrmals versucht dieses " Inkasso Unternehmen " anzurufen, allerdings geht nie jemand hin.

Ich glaube wenn das so weiter werde ich trotzdem bei der Polizei eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs stellen. Kann doch nicht angehen, dass so was frei herumläuft!!!!


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



stinksauer schrieb:


> ....meinte ich hätte auf ein Mahnschreiben vom 12.4.08 nicht reagiert?!?! Ich hab sowas nie bekommen....


Na klar doch, die "Schreiben" kommen per eMail, also nicht mit der Briefpost. Kann gut sein, dass das eine fremde eMailadresse ging oder im Spamfilter hängen blieb, wo es auch hingehört.

:banned:


----------



## stinksauer (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Mm, da könntest du recht haben und wenn ich ehrlich bin, Rechnung die per Email kommen sind für mich eh nicht rechts gültig oder täusche ich mich da?

Egal, ich hab dem Inkassounternehmen geschrieben und erklärt, dass wenn sie mich weiterhin belästigen ich strafanzeige wegen Betrugs stellen werde und mir rechtliche Schritte vorbehalte.. Lass mich doch von denen nicht verscheissern. Sorry mein Ausdrucksweise, aber bin immer noch ein wenig aufgeregt....


----------



## stinksauer (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ach ja noch ne Frage...bringt das was wenn man da eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs stellt??


----------



## loomi (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

ich hab heut auch meine mahnung von den coll€ctor jungs bekommen was mich - nachdem ich hier viel gelesen hab - nicht weiter stört.
nur es wirft eine frage auf und die antwort konnte ich noch nirgends lesen:
wie lang dauert die geschichte im allgemeinen ?
mit wievielen mahnungen und was weiss ich noch alles muss man rechnen bevor man die los ist ?

mfg
loomi


----------



## webwatcher (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



loomi schrieb:


> mit wievielen mahnungen und was weiss ich noch alles muss man rechnen bevor man die los ist ?


Dazu gibt es keinerlei feste  Werte. Es sollte aber auf Grund der hier gegebenen Informationen völlig egal sein, wieviel Mahnmüll eintrudelt


----------



## MarkusH.84 (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Guten Tag zusammen, 

Habe heute einen Brief von MEga-downlods.net bekommen wo es über eine letzte Mahnung geht ubnd ich etwas bezahlen soll.....

1. diese seite kenn ich nicht, 
2. hab ich dort auch nichts heruntergeladen oder sonst desweiteren.....
3. habe ich überhaupt keine ahnung was das sein soll????

Kann mir irgendeiner weiterhelfen?????

Ist dringend.....

mit freundlichen gruss
Markush.


----------



## HUmax (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Du könntest hier im Thread lesen oder ...

... das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html

... und das schauen: Info-Video von katzenjens


----------



## stinksauer (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Wie ich sehe, war ich wohl nicht der einzige, der heute einen netten Brief von der Inkasso Firma in Kasten hatte. Das beruhigt mich ja richitg

Das sagt mir, dass ich den Rest einfach ignoriere und somit meine Nevren schone


----------



## loomi (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

hi, 
nein warst du nicht - und ich schätze wir zwei waren auch nicht die einzigen. 


> Es sollte aber auf Grund der hier gegebenen Informationen völlig egal sein, wieviel Mahnmüll eintrudelt


sollte - aber so ganz egal ist mir das nicht weil es mich doch irgendwie nervt.
dieses forum hier versorgt einen mit allen wichtigen infos - aber ruhe im geist hab ich endgültig erst wenn es zu ende ist.
so is das nunmal...

mfg
loomi


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



loomi schrieb:


> aber ruhe im geist hab ich endgültig erst wenn es zu ende ist.


Da kannst du dich aber auf eine lange Strecke "geistiger Unruhe" einrichten, denn die Nutzlosbranche läßt oftmals über Monate hinweg mahnen und drohen.

Am besten ist, du legst dir mal ein dickeres Fell zu und den eingehenden Mahnmist chronologisch ab.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Da kannst du dich aber auf eine lange Strecke "geistiger Unruhe" einrichten, denn die Nutzlosbranche läßt oftmals über Monate hinweg mahnen und drohen.


Es kann  durchaus auch zu längeren Pausen kommen und dann  wieder erneut gemüllt werden.
Nicht ungewöhnlich ist, dass die einmal gewonnenen Daten weitergegeben/verhökert werden 
und an völlig anderer Stelle für angebliche Anmeldungen Stoff für schlechtes Theater liefern.


----------



## briddl (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

hallo!!
ich hab gestern auch von der inkaso firma von mega-downloads.net eine schreiben per post bekommen in dem ich aufgefordert werden die 96 € + mahngebühren also insgesammt ungefähr 151,90 € bezahlen soll.

ich kann mich nicht erinner auf dieser seite gewesen zu sein und mich darauf angemeldet zu haben. da das ja aber schon n paar monate her ist kann man das ja auch vergessen haben. 

meine frage ist jetzt was soll ich. ich hab hier im forum schon nach gelesen das man nichts machen soll aber andere schreiben auch wieder man soll dene n briefchen schreiben und den mitteilen das man auf diese forderung nicht eingeht.

ich hab im vor diesesm schreiben des inkasso unternehmen nie irgendeine mahnung bekommen. e mail hab ich nie was bekommen und meine spawm schau ich nie an. mein vater hat gemeint email würde so nicht reichen die müssten das auch noch schriftlich per post abmahnen. außerdem verlangen die meine verzugszins von 10% was in deutschland ja eigentlich gesetzeswiedrig ist, da der bei uns nur bis 6% gehen darf.

meine frage ist was is jetzt besser ignorieren oder brief schreiben und alles bestreiten und mit anwalt drohen. und wie is eigentlich die genau rechtslage in solchen fällen.

danke schon mal und sry wenn ich das noch mal wiederhole


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



briddl schrieb:


> meine frage ist was is jetzt besser ignorieren oder brief schreiben und alles bestreiten und mit anwalt drohen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html



briddl schrieb:


> und wie is eigentlich die genau rechtslage in solchen fällen.


 Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

 Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## briddl (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

danke für die schnelle antwort hat mir sehr weiter geholfen. ich werde vermutlich den brief einfach ignorieren


----------



## rauberberg (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

hallo!hab heute auch so einen netten brief von ikassobüro bekommen über 151,85 Euro.hab weder rechnung noch mahnung bekommen.werd die ganze sache den anwalt übergeben mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



rauberberg schrieb:


> werd die ganze sache den anwalt übergeben mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


Dasselbe was bei allen anderen  auch ohne Anwalt rauskommt: nichts


----------



## MichNig (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

...... mir ist aufgefallen das man beim googeln aber keine Treffer mehr lande die einen auf die Seite unserer "Frende" schleust ...... :smile::sun::-D

Grüße

Michaela


----------



## rauberberg (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

so zahl ich wenigsten den rechtschutz nicht ganz umsonst.hahaha.


----------



## RobertV (11 Juni 2008)

*auf zur nächsten Runde*

gestern habe ich eine letzte Mahnung der Firma Validea -  schon wieder ein neuer Name - erhalten, die mir die letzte Chance geben zu bezahlen. Ansonsten -  und nun original Wortlaut:" ... sehen wir uns leider gezwungen unser Inkassounternehmen mit dem Eintreiben der Forderung zu beauftragen :wall:"- man was haben die für eine ach so agressive art.. ich habe mir auch sofort vor angst in die hose gmacht.......:scherzkeks:

bekommen noch andere post dieser neuen ominösen firma.. mein anwalt freut sich jetzt schon auf den mahnbescheid....... das wird sicher ein riesen spaß.....


----------



## dvill (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: auf zur nächsten Runde*



RobertV schrieb:


> mein anwalt freut sich jetzt schon auf den mahnbescheid


Der Mann wird mit einer Entäuschung leben müssen.

Außer schwachsinnigen Drohungen kam bisher von der Bande nix.


----------



## nicklas (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo erstmal, 

hatte mich auch "angemeldet", habe dummerweise auch schon geld überwiesen:wall:
Habe aber gestern trotzdem eine schriftliche Mahnung bekommen, hab darauf direkt eine e-mail geschrieben und denen erklärt, dass ich schon längst überwiesenn habe.
was mich jetzt allerdings wunder ist, dass die mir doch tatsächlich geantwortet  haben:



> _Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Ihr Geld ist auf unserem Konto verbucht worden, bitte betrachten Sie die Mahnung als gegenstandslos.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe auch schon eine Kündigung geschrieben.
werde auf keinen Fall die für das nächste Jahr bezahlen.

denke mal, dass dann in einem Jahr wieder mahnungen usw kommen werden, oder sie schicken jetzt trotzdem weiter mahnungen.

mfg. Nicklas


----------



## ragtime (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

haha, die wsind wohl gewöhnt dass leute nicht zahlen und schicken das automatisch an alle


----------



## nicklas (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

aber irgendwie schon komisch das die auf einmal so antworten, ich hätte eher damit gerechnet, dass die entweder nichts schreiben, oder dass die behaupten, ich hätte nicht gezahlt.
werde mal abwarten ob weiterhin post kommt.
werde die briefe einfach abhäften und nicht mehr antworten und auch nicht zahlen.


----------



## loomi (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

aber der ganze papierkram, mahnungen usw usw - auch die inkasso jungs, das kostet ja alles geld. 
schmältert also den gewinn - bin überrascht das die sich doch die mühe machen, viel "einfacher" wäre es doch die "rechnung" dann vielleicht noch ne mahnung und wenn der "kunde" dann nicht angebissen hat - sein lassen.

mfg
loomi


----------



## nicklas (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

so was hätte ich auch eher gedacht. schreibe, sobald sich was neues tut, ich hab mit dem thema, dank dieses forums eigendlich für mich abgeschlossen.
ich lass einfach kommen was kommt und hefte es ab ohne mich zu stresse.

mfg. Nicklas


----------



## biene-07 (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo an alle!
So, nun hat es mich auch erwischt!:cry:
Wollte mir ICQ runterladen und bin darüber auf mega.downloads gekommen.
Hab mich auch brav:wall: registriert und die Mail bestätigt.
Dachte mir dann noch, lieste mal die AGB durch (zu spät, ich weiß:cry Und dann sah ich, dass die Seite kostenpflichtig ist.:scherzkeks:
Hab dann eine Mail an die geschickt mit meinem Widerspruch. 
Einfach geschrieben:"Hiermit widerrufe ich den zustande gekommenen Vertrag mit Ihnen." Dann mein Name und das wars.
Ich hoffe mal, dass das auch reicht. Selbst MIR geht der Ar*** auf Grundeis.

lg Biene


----------



## sascha (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



biene-07 schrieb:


> Selbst MIR geht der Ar*** auf Grundeis.
> 
> lg Biene



Tja, genau dafür wird Inkasso-Stalking ja betrieben. Und leider gibts offensichtlich immer noch genug Verbraucher die sich einschüchtern lassen und den Drahtziehern ihre Porsche finanzieren...


----------



## biene-07 (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



sascha schrieb:


> Tja, genau dafür wird Inkasso-Stalking ja betrieben. Und leider gibts offensichtlich immer noch genug Verbraucher die sich einschüchtern lassen und den Drahtziehern ihre Porsche finanzieren...



Naja, ich hoffe ja mal, dass der Text in meinem Widerruf reicht. Die haben ja die Möglichkeit der Mail angegeben. Weiß aber nun auch nicht, ob das langt.

lg Bienchen


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



biene-07 schrieb:


> Naja, ich hoffe ja mal, dass der Text in meinem Widerruf reicht. Die haben ja die Möglichkeit der Mail angegeben. Weiß aber nun auch nicht, ob das langt.


Was meinst du, was die machen werden, wenn du nicht zahlst? Ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten? Das werden die sich niemals trauen.

Also wird über Wochen, ja sogar Monate hinweg immer dreister gedroht in der Hoffnung, dass deine Porsche-Anzahlung endlich eintrifft.

Keine Sorge - es wird bei den Drohungen bleiben ohne weiteren Konsequenzen für dich.


----------



## biene-07 (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Und ihr meint, dass, auch wenn die mir den Widerspruch NICHT bestätigen, ich mich entspannt zurücklehnen kann und nicht auf Rechnungen, Mahnungen oder anderes reagieren soll. Außer auf den eventuellen, eher unwahrscheinlichen gerichtl. Mahnbescheid?

lg Bienchen


----------



## briddl (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

mir is gerade was gekommen gibts irgendwo ne black list von solchen seiten wie mega downloads net. weil ich hab jetzt vor mal gleich vor zu sogrgen und die domains auf meinem router zu sperren.


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



biene-07 schrieb:


> Und ihr meint, dass, auch wenn die mir den Widerspruch NICHT bestätigen, ich mich entspannt zurücklehnen kann und nicht auf Rechnungen, Mahnungen oder anderes reagieren soll.


Jeder entscheidet selbst, wie er auf die Darbietung reagiert.

Jedenfalls ist die Einflussnahme der Zuschauer auf das gespielte Stück nicht vorgesehen. Wer die Illusion für echt hält, fällt selbst herein.


----------



## biene-07 (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

hab grad ne Mail bekommen:

Sehr geehrte/r  Biene-07,


 wir bedauern dass wir Sie nicht als Kunde gewinnen konnten,

 und bestätigen hiermit Ihren fristgerechten Widerruf.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Mega-Downloads.net

Bin erleichtert! Werd mir auf jeden Fall die Mail aufheben.

lg Bienchen


----------



## HUmax (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Wäre das am 15. Tag nach der Anmeldung gewesen, sähe es schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## biene-07 (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



HUmax schrieb:


> Wäre das am 15. Tag nach der Anmeldung gewesen, sähe es schon wieder anders aus.



Ja eben!! Deswegen bin ich ja auch so froh, dass ich die AGB noch durchgelesen habe!:wall:Aber das war mir eine Lehre!!:-?


----------



## Bertie_m (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ich habe inzwischen eine Mahnung der Validea für Mega-Download erhalten. Das vorletzte Konto hatten die bei der Commerzbank Passau. Die habe ich vorsichtig (!) über die Natur der Geschäfte unterrichtet. Jetzt sind sie bei der Postbank München. Ich empfehle allen, (1) nicht zu zahlen und (2) die jeweilige Bank auf Google zu verweisen. Dann müssen sie weiterziehen, denn keine Bank möchte in so etwas verwickelt werden.


----------



## Luba (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo Leute...
da der Beitrag hier ja schon einpaar seiten lang ist... hatte ich nicht die zeit mir alles durchzulesen...:roll:
aber ich bin schon mal sehr erleichtert, dass ich scheinbar nicht die einzige bin...  :tröst:

ich hab auch vor einpaar wochen eine mahnung von mega-download bekommen... 
keine bestätigungsanfrage, keine rechnung, sondernn direkt ne mehnung...
ich hab denen geschrieben, dass mir die seite nicht mal bekannt ist und dass ich mich da nie angemeldet habe und wann das bitte gewesen sein soll...
darauf haben die mir meine richigen daten zugesandt und mir gesagt ich hätte mich am so und so vielten angemeldet...
ich natürlich direkt meine mails gecheckt... super... an dem tag hab ich mir bei digital-versand.de eine digicam bestellt... und hab da natütlich alles eingegeben und auch bestätigt....
ich vermute, dass die darüber meine daten genommen haben... oder sowas...  :gruebel:

ich noch paarmal hin und her geschrieben, dass wohl jemand meine daten missbraucht hat und sowas... aber die immer die gleiche kacke... wir können nachweisen... bla bla...

jetzt hab ich auch noch ein brief von der Validea bekommen...

Letzte Mahnung vor übergabe an das Inkassobüro....

wollte da schon anrufen um das mal telefonisch zu klären... aber jetzt wo ich hier einaar beiträge gelesen hab war es wohl falsch überhaupt drauf reagiert zu haben....

 was soll ich denn jetzt machen???? alles ignorieren??? wi lange werden die mich dann nerven???
hab heute schon ne schlaflose nacht hinter mir  :cry:


gibts denn schon fälle, wo die euch dann doch in ruhe gelassen haben????

Hilfe!!!!  :wall:


----------



## Luba (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Bertie_m schrieb:


> ..... Jetzt sind sie bei der Postbank München..



bei mir steht nur 
Postbank
BLZ:70010080

woher weiss ich welche das ist???  google???


----------



## Bertie_m (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Luba, die können dich nur gerichtlich in Anspruch nehmen, wenn sie in  der Lage sind, in der Klageschrift genau die Eingabevorgänge zu schildern und auch zu belegen, aus denen die ihren Anspruch herleiten. Also nehme ich an, sie werden dich in Ruhe lassen. Ich selbst hatte mich (aufgrund einer Google-Suche) irrtümlich 'angemeldet', um ein Programm herunterzuladen, das es überall umsonst gibt. Ich habe ihnen dann gemailt, falls meine Eingaben als Vertragsschluss verstanden werden könnten, fechte ich sie wegen Irrtums an. Seither beantworte ich auch nichts mehr. Bin sehr gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Bertie_m (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Bankleitzahlen.de - das bundesweite BLZ-Verzeichnis.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Luba schrieb:


> Postbank
> BLZ:70010080


Das kann man > HIER < z. B. suchen. Die BLZ ist eine der wenigen, die die Postbank hat und die Postbank München verwaltet nahezu alle Postbank-Konten, von Berlin über Sachsen, Thüringen, BW, Hessen und Bayern.


----------



## Luba (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

bin jetzt mal mit der postbank münchen am tel und die am verpetzen  :handreib:
und dann geh ich zur polizei und mach mal ne fette anzeige!!!!


----------



## Luba (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

falls noch jemand die selbe bankverbindung hat..

Postbank München... BLZ 70010080

die zuständen bei der bank sind unter der nummer 

0180-3040500  

zu erreichen... ist erst ein computer dran... einfac direkt "beratung" sagen, dann wird man sofort mit nem echten mensch verbunden 

und falls man schon ne anzeige gemacht hat, dann eine kopie an 

089-51694700   faxen... 

damit die bank noch schneller reagieren kann...

viel glück uns allen!!!


----------



## HUmax (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Luba schrieb:


> falls noch jemand die selbe bankverbindung hat..
> 
> Postbank München... BLZ 70010080
> 
> ...


Laut dem 0180-Telefonbuch steckt dahinter die Nummer 0511-1213234.


----------



## Bertie_m (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



HUmax schrieb:


> Laut dem 0180-Telefonbuch steckt dahinter die Nummer 0511-1213234.


  Danke HUmax. Wieder was gelernt. Sehr schön das Verzeichnis, vor allem für jemanden, der eine Flatrate für 'Normal'nummern hat.


----------



## MizzyMUC (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

erst mal ein hallo an alle.

ich gehöre nun auch zu den glücklichen, die von mega-downloads.de einen schreiben bekommen haben.

allerdings nicht von denen sondern gleich von einem inkassounternehmen, und nicht nur ein schreiben sondern gleich zwei.

nun wollen die damen und herren über € 300,00 und das bis montag. aber zahlen werd ich sicher nicht.

naja, wollt das eigentlich nur mal bei euch los werden, da ihr euch ja vor einiger zeit darüber "unterhalten habt".

LG M....


----------



## mmxxxm (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

.................weitere 3 Monate später...................kein Lebenszeichen mehr........wie traurig......hat mich an diese lustigen Drohungen/Mahnungen gewöhnt.......................:sun:.............

An alle, nur ne empfehlung, nie antworten an mails oder Briefe!! (wäre gerne mal vor Gericht in Österreich gegangen....gleich EM um die ecke)

Viel Spass


----------



## Luba (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Wow... herzlichen glückwunsch!!! 
wie lange hat es jetzt insgesamt gedauert????

habt ihr denn alle ein anwalt? oder eine rechtsschutzversicherung? 

ich hab ja schon einbischen angst, wenn es zu gericht kommt... kann die gerichts und anwaltskosten nämlich nicht so locker aus dem ärmel schütteln...


wie sieht nochmal der Brief vom Gericht aus, bei dem man reagieren sollte, nachdem man ein kreuzchen an die richtige stelle gesetzt hat...??? :gruebel:


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Luba schrieb:


> wie sieht nochmal der Brief vom Gericht aus, bei dem man reagieren sollte, nachdem man ein kreuzchen an die richtige stelle gesetzt hat...??? :gruebel:


Das ist das Schriftstück, das aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht kommen wird: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Bertie_m (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



MizzyMUC schrieb:


> erst mal ein hallo an alle.
> 
> ich gehöre nun auch zu den glücklichen, die von mega-downloads.de einen schreiben bekommen haben.
> 
> allerdings nicht von denen sondern gleich von einem inkassounternehmen,



Ich nehme an, das Inkassounternehmen war die Validea GmbH, deren Geschäftsführer H.S. zugleich auch die (wohlbekannte) Mobilo GmbH führt; und mit der hängt wiederum die Mobilo FZE zusammen, die - o Wunder - ebenfalls ihren Sitz in den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten hat. Jetzt haben schon zwei von uns an die Postbank München geschrieben, und ich vorher an die Commerzbank Passau; wollen wir das nicht fortsetzen? Ich will mich gern drum kümmern. Vorschlag: bei Mahnungen immer den Namen der Inkasso-Firma, Bankleitzahl und Konto anführen.


----------



## HUmax (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Auf der Homepage von Validea sieht man ein Bild, wo die Deutsche Inkassostelle auch ein ähnliches verwendet.

Darf die Validea überhaupt in Deutschland als Inkassounternehmen auftreten? Hat die hier eine Inkassoerlaubnis?


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Luba schrieb:


> habt ihr denn alle ein anwalt? oder eine rechtsschutzversicherung?
> 
> ich hab ja schon einbischen angst, wenn es zu gericht kommt


Die Bedrohlichkeit der Mahndrohschreiben der Täuschen-und-Drohen-Mafia ist vergleichbar mit der Angst, die Kasperle bei seinen Zuschauern erreichen kann mit der Drohung, dass der, der nicht sofort freiwillig zahlt, vom bösen Wolf gebissen werden wird. Natürlich sieht der böse Wolf angsterregend aus. Aber gebissen hat er noch niemanden.

Konkret: Die Täuschen-und-Drohen-Mafia hat außer der Versendung schwachsinniger Mahndrohschreiben nichts unternommen. Im schlimmsten Fall könnten sie vor Gericht versuchen, die Berechtigung ihrer Geldforderung durchzusetzen. Das wird bestimmt ganz heiter für alle, bis auf die Kostenfallensteller.


----------



## blue_elephant (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

moin, moin

habe am montag 9/6 'letzte mahnung vor Inkasso' per brief bekommen.
habe per einschreiben (war ein vordruck von Verbraucherzentrale) WIDERSPRUCH eingelegt.
bekomme heute e-mail das ich mich komplett angemeldet habe mit AGB etc. und die postadresse sowie e-mail war auch richtig mit hinweis das ich ANTIVIR 2008 FREE PERSONALruntergeladen habe, was auch stimmt.
was kann ich noch machen ?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net*



Don Pablo schrieb:


> An eurer Stelle würde ich erst was unternehmen, wenn ihr was per Post erhaltet.


Nicht mal dann ist das unbedingt erforderlich
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



blue_elephant schrieb:


> was kann ich noch machen ?


Zuschauer beim Kasperle-Spiel müssen nix machen. Die Puppen tanzen von allein. Man darf sich nur vom bösen Wolf keine Angst einjagen lassen.


----------



## blue_elephant (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

danke dvill

verstehe daraus keine antwort mit hinweis auf freeware etc. ?
sollte man überhaupt antworten ?
bringt es was wenn ich damit zur Verbraucherzentrale gehe ?


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

In diesem Diskussionsfaden gibt es 1183 Beiträge und die Masche, rechtsunsichere Bürger mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben in eine Zahlungsangst zu treiben, funktioniert seit 30 Monaten.

Die Mahndroherei ist ein virtuelles Kasperle-Spiel mit Mails oder Briefen ohne Wert. Da muss man selbst entscheiden, ob man den Wolf für ausreichend echt hält.


----------



## blue_elephant (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

das reicht mir zum 'schäfchenschlaf'.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



blue_elephant schrieb:


> sollte man überhaupt antworten ?


Warum liest du nicht den Link den cp gepostet hat? 

hier gibt´s was zu schauen und  hören 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## blue_elephant (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

hab den link von cp gelesen und bin jetzt relaxt.

habt dank.


----------



## erdbeere (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

müsste man nicht theoretisch auch die anbieter informieren,über die man an unsere netten freude geraten ist? ich zum beispiel habe mir ein update von icq runtergeladen und bin so rein in die sache. eigentlich ja freeware...und euch ist es anscheinend ja nicht anders ergangen. meint ihr, die anbieter (icq,virenshutzprogramme,...) wüssten nicht gerne bescheid darüber? oder wäre das eurer meinung nach quatsch?


----------



## Bertie_m (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Kein Quatsch. Je mehr die [ edit]  belästigt werden, je besser!


----------



## HUmax (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



erdbeere schrieb:


> ich zum beispiel habe mir ein update von icq runtergeladen und bin so rein in die sache. eigentlich ja freeware


Warum hast Du Dir das nicht von der Originalseite runtergeladen?


----------



## MichNig (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hi Leute,

gestern ist die von Collector gesetzte Frist ( Zahlung von EUR 151,77 bis zum 13.06.08 ) nun vn meiner Seite her fruchlos verstrichen ... habe nicht gezahlt und auch nicht auf deren Schreiben in irgendeiner Form reagiert.....

Bin nun mal echt gespannt darauf wie es weiter geht ..... sind ja noch ein paar hier im Forum die zeitgleich mit mir die Post erhalten haben ...

Wie sagt Franz B. immer so schön: schaun mer mal!

In disem Sinne ..... bleibt tapfer und haltet durch ... ihr habt mir hier echt weiter geholfen und viel Mut gemacht nicht an diese Brüder mein sauer verdientes Geld zu überweisen!

Schönes Wochenende .... melde mich wenns weiter geht! ..... wenn es denn weiter geht!

Michaela


......... ob "die":scherzkeks: hier eigentlich mitlesen??


----------



## HUmax (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



MichNig schrieb:


> Bin nun mal echt gespannt darauf wie es weiter geht .....


Werden wohl weiter mahnen.


----------



## MichNig (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

...... dann mal bitte .... habe einen schönen Platz in meiner Schublade ... da sammel ich das 

....... ein dickes  Fell habe ich jetzt auch ...... bei mir beißen die auf Granit:wall:

Michaela


----------



## Wolfsburger (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo

Habe in ruhe noch mal eure videos angehört und eure Lings gelesen, und bin 

bin der Meinung in der ruhe liegt die Kraft,man soll sich wegen der Seite nicht 

verrückt machen lassen.

Ich selber habe von denn seit 3 wochen nichts gehört, habe sogar das schreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale durch gelesen, ob es Sinn hat ,es ab zu schicken , mußt man selber wissen

Ich warte ab, ob und wann wieder Post kommt, Mahnbescheid ist noch nicht gekommen, wie gesagt seit 3 wochen keine Post.

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## jupp11 (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> bin der Meinung in der ruhe liegt die Kraft,man soll sich wegen der Seite nicht  verrückt machen lassen.


So ist es. 


Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Ich warte ab, ob und wann wieder Post kommt, Mahnbescheid ist noch nicht gekommen, wie gesagt seit 3 wochen keine Post.


Auch wenn wieder Müll im Briefkasten liegen sollte, bleib bei deiner gewonnenen Gelassenheit.
*Gerichtliche* Mahnbescheide sind in der Nutzlosbranche so selten wie Eier mit drei Dottern.


----------



## ragtime (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

@wolfsburger

na warte mal ab, ich dachta uch erst es wäre sense, 2 monate später kam dann inkasso... gehört zur angstmache..

@michaela

meine frist war am 9.6. um... bin auch gespannt, wie es weitergeht und sehe es gelassen, liegen ja nur 4 tage auseinander 

@all , hoffe mal dass das bald vorüber ist, denn nerven tuts trotzdem.


ohne euch hätt ich wohl sicher längst gezahlt...


----------



## erdbeere (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

weil ich automatisch auf die uns uns bekannte seite geleitet wurde.
ich weiss ja heuteselbst dass es ein fahler war.
deswegen frag ich ja ob man darüber nicht mal informieren sollte...


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



erdbeere schrieb:


> deswegen frag ich ja ob man darüber nicht mal informieren sollte...



Tun wir doch hier.

120 Forenseiten, prall gefüllt mit nützlichen und wertvollen Infos.


----------



## blizzy (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

...die nur einen Fehler haben:

sie werden von den Betroffenen in den meisten Fällen nicht gelesen. Warum auch? Denn dann wäre so manches "Ich auch" völlig überflüssig.


----------



## Jack77 (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Tach... hab den selben Mist von Mega-download erhalten wie  wohl einige andere auch... Für mich steht nicht zur Debatte ob ich vertragliche Leistungen entgeldlich benutze,da es keinen rechtskräftigen Vertrag gibt. Das ist nun mal so. Niemand sollte sich von diesen  [ edit]  ''wuschig''  machen lassen,viele haben sich,um Ihrer Ruhe wegen,auf Vergleiche bezüglich der Rechnung eingelassen und zahlen dann... Da ich eine eigene Firma leite bin ich mit Vertragswesen sowohl auch mit solchen Möchtegern[ edit]  vertraut und in 100 !! Prozent der im Namen der Justiz verhandelten Fälle hat mir selbige Recht gegeben...  Sehr viel heiße Luft um nix....   In diesem Sinne


----------



## binja65 (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

seitdem ich die angezeigt und denen die anzeige gefaxt habe, mit androhung bei weiterer belästigung anzeige wegen nötigung usw. habe ich seit gut drei monaten von denen nichts mehr gehört, ich hoffe das bleibt auch so!!!!


----------



## MichNig (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

.... wen has Du angezeigt ..... megadownloads.net oder Collector??

Anzeige wegen betrug? Was hat die Polizei gesagt?

Michaela


----------



## loku48 (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Habe heute auch letzte Mahnung bekommen,per Post,ich weiß zwar nicht
wie die meine Anschrift erfahren haben,aber ich weiß nun was zu tun ist.
Da mega download ja mitliest möchte ich mich hier nicht weiter erklären.

see you later


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Erreichbarkeitsdebatten abgetrennt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52744-mega-downloads-net-angeblich-nicht-erreichbar.html


----------



## Briddi (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo,
ich habe gestern per Post eine letzte Mahnung erhalten.
Ich habe ICQ vor ein paar Monaten runter geladen und mich dafür auch irgendwo angemeldet. Habe dann ne EMail mit Login Daten von 
megadownloads.net bekommen. War da bis gestern aber nie drauf gewesen.

In dieser E-Mail mit den Login Daten, hab mir die gestern mal genau angeschaut, steht auch ganz unten in den AGB was von kostenpflichtig.

Ich habe nun gestern ne Mail an Megadownloads.net geschrieben als auch
an Validea. Bis mein Freund auf das Forum hier gestossen ist.

Nun meine Frage, sorry, hab schon viel gelesen, aber bin trotzdem noch verunsichert. 
Ich habe der EMail mit den Login Daten nicht widersprochen, und da berufen die sich jetzt drauf.

Trotzdem nicht zahlen? 
Bitte um kurze Antwort. Habe keinen REchtschutz, und null Bock denen was bezahlen zu müssen.
Schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



			
				 Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten!


Es läge an dem Anbieter, dich nach dem üblichen Inkassostalking auch noch zu verklagen und den Nachweis zu führen, dass ein rechtmäßiger Vertrag mit dir zu Stande gekommen ist, für den es eine Zahlungsverpflichtung durch dich gibt. Nicht nur ich, andere auch, behaupten dass dieser Anbieter (wie alle anderen Mitbewerber) soweit nicht gehen, da sonst seine Anonymität auffliegen würde. Da hätte der gar nicht erst seinen virtuellen Briefkasten in Dubai aufhängen brauchen.


----------



## Briddi (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo,
also ich werde jetzt mal auf Durchzug schalten.
Die haben mir jetzt noch zwei Mails geschrieben dass der Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, aber ich werd jetzt mal garnichts tun. 

In der Hoffnung dass in der Ruhe die Kraft liegt. Danke :smile:


----------



## wolff85 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Also, falls es jemand interessiert, ich war gerade bei der Rechtsberatung beim Verbraucherschutz. Im Prinzip haben die mir auch nichts neues gesagt, außer das selbst auf den vorgefertigten Brief (siehe:  Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Internet-Abzocke: Angebote mit versteckten Kosten) noch weitere Mahnungen folgen werden. Klare Aussage: die Verbraucherzentrale rät nicht zu zahlen! Die Firma hat zu viele rechtliche Lücken (bspw. muss sie schriftlich eine Widerrufsbelehrung schicken, nicht per email) als das sie wirklich die rechtlichen Schritte, die sie wahrscheinlich androhen werden, auch durchführen.  Und erst wenn der gelbe Brief vom Gericht im Briefkasten liegt,innerhalb von 14 Tagen Einspruch erheben. Also, Brief losschicken(auf den sie sich erfahrungsgemäß auch nicht melden) und durchhalten.Wir sind ja nicht allein, wie man sieht.


----------



## Briddi (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Und ob mich das interessiert! 
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



wolff85 schrieb:


> Die Firma hat zu viele rechtliche Lücken (bspw. muss sie schriftlich eine Widerrufsbelehrung schicken, nicht per email).


Das stimmt so nicht, da eine Widerrufsbelehrung per eMail auch ausreichend ist, da zur dauerhaften Speicherung geeignet.


----------



## Baerbel03 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo @ all!

Ich glaube, hier bin ich richtig!

Ich erzähle Euch mal meine Geschichte mit o.g. Firma....

Im April d.J. habe ich versehentlich einen Download gestartet...ok dachte ich, es gibt ja eine Widerrufsfrist.
Noch am gleichen Abend habe ich meinen Widerruf per E-mail abgeschickt und um Bestätigung gebeten.
Diese kam nicht, aber eine Rechnung nach 15 Tagen.
Es folgte ein reger E-mail-Verkehr .... ich weiss nicht wie oft ich meinen Widerruf dort hingeschickt habe.
Entweder meine Mails kamen nicht, oder man konnte sie nicht öffen...sehr geil, oder ein Ausweis fehlte 
usw. usw. selbst Anrufe meinerseits führten zu nichts. Zurückrufen konnte man mich auch nicht, weil meine Nummer nicht richtig sei...dies teilte mir einer der Herren dann telefonisch mit *räusper*
Am 15.5. sollte ich dann meine Kündigung erneut schicken entweder als neue Mail oder per *weiterleiten*....ok ich hab sie weitergeleitet.
Danach habe ich nichts mehr gehört!
Heute bringt mir die Post ein nettes Schreiben...LETZTE MAHNUNG VOR ÜBERGABE AN DAS INKASSOBÜRO...
Und nun :wall: mir ist es übel Leute!
H I L F E
Viele Grüsse 
Bärbel


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Baerbel03 schrieb:


> Und nun



1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## Teleton (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, da eine Widerrufsbelehrung per eMail auch ausreichend ist, da zur dauerhaften Speicherung geeignet.


Aha und warum reicht "Eignung" zur Speicherung aus? 

Die Frage ist unter Juristen umstritten. Es wird auch die Auffassung vertreten, dass es tatsächlich zu einer sog. Perpetuierung beim Verbraucher gekommen sein muss.


----------



## Briddi (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo,
also ist eine E-Mail mit Login Daten und Widerrufsrecht, rechtlich gültig?
Auch wenn der Verbraucherschutz sagt, es muss per Post eintreffen?
Ganz ganz unten steht ganz klein kostenpflichtig... und die Vertragsdauer.

Bei allen anderen Dingen, Reisen, Versicherung usw. kann man alles per E-Mail und Fax machen, nur der Widerruf kommt immer per Post.

Mmmh... also ist in meinem Fall eher zu raten dass ich bezahlen soll?


----------



## Teleton (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Lass Dich nicht verwirren Briddi.Mach was Webwatcher empfiehlt.


webwatcher schrieb:


> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
> 
> 2) Das schauen:
> ...



Unsere feingeistigen Auseinandersetzungen über das Widerrufsrecht sind für Dich nicht wichtig.


----------



## Briddi (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

OK, danke dir.
Dann bleibe ich auf Kurs ... Und halte durch!
Danke!!!! 
Den Link von youtube, werde ich mir heute Abend mal zu Gemüte führen,
hab im Geschäft kein Ton


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Baerbel03 schrieb:


> ...habe ich versehentlich einen Download gestartet...ok dachte ich, es gibt ja eine Widerrufsfrist.


Aber du hattest zuvor deine Daten angegeben, den AGB zugestimmt und womöglich neben den Registrierungsfeldern eine Preisangabe gehabt.

@ Bärbel, Widerruf ist eigentlich dafür gedacht, dass man einen Vertrag widerrufen kann, solange der Anbieter nicht mit der Erbringung der Leistung begonnen hatte. Du hast jedoch den Download angestoßen und wolltest dann mal eben später von dem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch nehmen. Was soll das? Du gehst doch auch nicht in den Klamottenladen, kaufst ein, zahlst mit EC-Karte, ziehst den Fummel einen Abend an und lässt dann das Teil zurück gehen oder widerrufst die Lastschrift.

Nein, ich bin kein Freund des österreichischen Anbieters oder dessen dubaianischen Briefkastens. Aber manchmal stellen sich einem die Nackenhaare schon auf... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Briddi (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Mensch, jetzt haben Sie mir gerade gemailt das meine Kündigung zum
25.04.2010 schon mal vorgemerkt ist.

Sofern bis dahin alle Forderungen bezahlt wurden :wall: 

Ich glaube ich werde jetzt mal für ne Weile meine 
Mails nicht mehr checken :sun:.

Boah!


----------



## HUmax (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Briddi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde jetzt mal für ne Weile meine
> Mails nicht mehr checken :sun:.


Man kann auch unerwünschte Sachen ausfiltern lassen.


----------



## Baerbel03 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

@ Reducal

Der gestartete Download war *Freeware....dachte ich zumindest, hat sich aber schnell rausgestellt, dass dem nicht so war.
Im übrigen habe ich vor ein paar Minuten die gleiche Mail wie Briddi erhalten.

Kannst also Deine Nackenhaare wieder runterkämmen.


----------



## Baerbel03 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

@ Reducal

nochmal ich...der Anbieter hatte noch KEINE Leistung erbracht...

Trotzdem noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Bertie_m (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Also bisher haben wir hier (korrigiert mich, wenn ich Unrecht habe) nur erste, zweite, 'letzte' Mahnungen. Teils von der Bluebyte, teils von Validea und vielleicht auch mal von einem Inkassounternehmen, das Validea in Deutschland beauftragt hat. Mahnbescheide und Klagen gab es bisher noch nicht. Das wäre gut zu erfahren, ob jemandem bisher mehr passiert ist, als diese Mahn-Drohbriefe.


----------



## HUmax (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Bertie_m schrieb:


> Das wäre gut zu erfahren, ob jemandem bisher mehr passiert ist, als diese Mahn-Drohbriefe.


Meines Wissens ist es bei Mega-Downloads.net bisher nur bei Drohungen geblieben. Vorausgesetzt man erkennt die Forderung, z.B. durch Ratenzahlung oder Stundung, nicht an und hält die Ratenzahlung oder spätere Zahlung nicht ein.


----------



## Teleton (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Aber du hattest zuvor deine Daten angegeben, den AGB zugestimmt und womöglich neben den Registrierungsfeldern eine Preisangabe gehabt.


Ja und? Wir sind uns doch wohl einig, dass das allein für einen Vertrag noch nicht ausreicht.


> Widerruf ist eigentlich dafür gedacht, dass man einen Vertrag widerrufen kann, solange der Anbieter nicht mit der Erbringung der Leistung begonnen hatte.


Das sehe ich anders. Der Gesetzgeber wollte Streit über den Wert einer bereits erbrachten Leistung vermeiden. Dieses Problem besteht bei "Abos" und anderen Dauerschuldverhältnissen aber nicht. Hier kann man den Widerruf einfach für die Zukunft wirken lassen und die Vergangenheit nach verbrauchten Einheiten abrechnen. Es ist nicht notwendig "Dienstleister" mit fehlerhaften Belehrungen zu bevorzugen. Diese Idee der teleologischen Reduktion stammt nicht von mir sondern von Wendehorst in Münchner Kommentar  §312d Rz 92. 


> Was soll das? Du gehst doch auch nicht in den Klamottenladen, kaufst ein, zahlst mit EC-Karte, ziehst den Fummel einen Abend an und lässt dann das Teil zurück gehen oder widerrufst die Lastschrift.


Da soll sie auch nicht ein Jahr lang jeden Tag einen neuen Fummel bezahlen.


----------



## hippopodamo (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern eine "Letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro" von Mega Downloads erhalten. Bin mir gerade unschlüssig, was ich machen soll.
Tendiere ja zum Ignorieren. 

Allerdings wollte ich mal fragen, wer von euch hat so ein Schreiben auch schon erhalten u was für Folgen hat das nach sich gezogen? Musstet ihr letztendlich doch zahlen? Kam es vor Gericht? Wurdet ihr nur in regelmäßigen Abständen mit Mahnbriefen zugespamt?

Wäre super, bald ein paar Tipps zu bekommen. Danke.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



hippopodamo schrieb:


> Kam es vor Gericht?


Dieser hier noch nie und  er wird es auch nicht tun.
Zweimal haben es andere Nutzlosanbieter versucht mit saftigen Ohrfeigen als Ergebnis 


hippopodamo schrieb:


> Wurdet ihr nur in regelmäßigen Abständen mit Mahnbriefen zugespamt?


Das ist die  übliche Masche  aller Nutzlosanbieter seit zweieinhalb Jahren


----------



## Briddi (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



HUmax schrieb:


> Man kann auch unerwünschte Sachen ausfiltern lassen.



Hi, Sorry, wenn ich dich das frage.
Aber wie kann ich das machen?

Wäre viell. echt das beste.

Habe schon wieder zwei Mails erhalten :scherzkeks:

Gruss Briddi


----------



## blue_elephant (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

bin ja schon relaxt, möchte aber die frage von 'ERDBEERE' aufgreifen.
hat denn schon jemand mal die anbieter wie ANTIVIR informiert das da jemand auf deren kosten [edit] betreibt was ja laut AGB von ANTIVIR -stichwort: gewerbsmässiger vertrieb- untersagt ist. oder liege ich da falsch ?


----------



## NeoThunderDragon19 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Sorry das ich das Tehma nochmal hochhole und wenn meine frage schon beantwortet wurde tut es mir auch leid aber ich habe angefangenzu lesen und es war einfach verdammt viel^^.

also ichhabe folgendes problem und ich habe auch die sachen vom verbraucherschutz durchgelesen und bin mir trotzdem nicht sicher was ich machen soll. 

also tatsache ist ja ich habe mich da angemeldet und etwas herunter geladen allerdings ist das schonne ganze weile her und ich weiss nichtmehr was ich weiss auch nicht ob das abo mit 96€ auch schon so groß angekündigt war

tatsache ist aber auch das es wenn man nur schnell etwas herunterladen will und sich dafür anmeldet auch nicht gleich sieht das es nach 24h ein abo wird (habe eben nochmal nachgeschaut steht nur klein neben drann)

die erste rechnung ist im spam bereich gelandet. jetzt kam die mahnung und ich war natürlich schon etwas eingeschüchtert von dem was die da alles schreiben. und nun frage ich hier was ich tunt kann ob ich es zahlen soll oder nicht?

ich muss heir auch gleich sagen das ich bei der anmeldung falsche angaben gemacht habe das aber nicht um denne zu schaden da ich ja nix vom abo wusste und die anmeldung schnell gemacht habe sondern einfach weil ich bei solchen seiten eigentlich nie richtige angaben mache weil man auch so viel davon hört wie manche seiten mit den persöhnlichen daten umgehen.

ich hab auch diesem support geschrieben eingeschüchtert wie ich bin das ichdie rechnung sobald es geht begleichen werde nun habe ich aber dieses thema gefunden und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir das geld vll. doch sparen kann.

ich hoffe auf ausführliche hilfe^^

mfg NeoThunderDragon


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



NeoThunderDragon19 schrieb:


> ich hoffe auf ausführliche hilfe^^


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen 

Was du tust bzw. ob oder wie du reagierst, bleibt dir überlassen.

PS: persönliche  Beratung ist auf Grund des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes in Deutschland verboten


----------



## Wolfsburger (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net  ( angeblich ) nicht erreichbar*

Hallo
Habe heute Post im Briefkasten gehabt von Validea

Letzte Mahnung vor übergabe an das Inkassobüro

Trotz der Rechnung vom 29.4.08 und der darauf folgene Mahnung per E.Mail können wir leider bist heute keine Zahlungseingänge der offnene Forderung 
der BlueBye FZE [noparse]l]www.mega-daunlads.net[/noparse] feststellen.wir fordern sie daher letzmalig bist zum 26.04.08 auf das nachfolgene Konto

Postbank 
Validea Gmbh
Konto Nr. [.......]
BLZ. 70010080 
100,50 euro zu überweisen 
sonst sind sie gezwungen Inkassounternehmen einzu schalten  man soll die Zahlungsverplichtung ernst zu nehmen 

Meine Frage stimmt die Bank verbindung ,da sie ja anscheinend immer mal wechseln die Bank ,wie soll ich reagieren ,denn Antwort schrreiben 

Gruß Wolfsburger


----------



## wahlhesse (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Och,

die Bankverbindung wird wohl stimmen... für ein paar Tage.
Wenn Du also mit der Überweisung zu lange wartest, ist das Konto schon wieder gesperrt. 

Aber es gibt Dinge im Leben, da muss man sich mehr Gedanken drum machen als um solche Müllpost im Kasten.

Würdest Du denn glauben, wenn Du Post bekommen würdest, wo drin steht, Du hättest 1 Million Euro gewonnen? :scherzkeks: Genauso glaubwürdig ist der Inhalt der Inkasso-Spam-Briefen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## LostHope (18 Juni 2008)

*Ich liebe euch alle!*

Hey Leute,

vielen Dank fuer eure unglaubliche unterhaltsame Seite. 
Mir war zwar schon dank der zahlreichen Tipps der diversen Verbraucherzentralen klar, dass diese verhinderten Finanzmagnaten aus Oesterreich kein Geld von mir sehen werden, aber ich habe selten so gelacht wie beim Durchlesen gewisser Beitraege (Kafkaeske Briefwechsel und so)!

Ganz nebenbei, groesste Hochachtung an all die Hilfsbereiten denen es auch nach dem 127544. Mal nicht zu nervig war ein angemessenes ">bitte das hier lesen und zuruecklehnen" auf die endlosen "mir geht's genauso" - Mails abzutippen...ihr rockt!


----------



## Balance (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo Ihr lieben Megas:-p
ich gehöre auch zu den ;;Geschädigten``
Habe mich am21.03.08 auf die Mega Seite eingeloggt um mir ein 
Anti-Virus Programm kostenlos runterzuladen:-D
Bumms,am17.04.08 Mahnung über 96€,habs ignoriert!
Kam doch glatt am 3.06.08 Inkasso Collector mit einer Forderung
von 151,66€!Habe mich dann heute hingesetzt +auf die Mahnung
vom 17.04.08 Einspruch eingelegt per Mail.Siehe da,E-Mail:
Plötzlich sind es nur? noch 96€ zahlbar an Validea.
Begründung:Sie haben am 21.03.08 ANTIVIRUS 2008 runtergeladen.
Prima denke ich,mach die Seite Mega auf und siehe da ...:-p
ist doch kostenlos!!!!Werde die Angelegenheit meinem Rechtsanwalt übergeben,vielleicht wird dann die Staatsanwaltschaft mal aktiv:wall:


----------



## Lola111 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo,

habe auch heute die erste mail bekommen, dass ich 96 Euro bezahlen soll.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich nun was Dummes gemacht habe:

Ich habe denen per mail geantwortet, dass ich den Vertrag kündigen möchte.

War das ein Fehler? (denn damit gebe ich ja zu, dass ich einen Vertrag mit ihnen habe...)

Oje, bitte um Hilfe.

Habe erst jetzt dieses tolle Forum hier entdeckt.



Und nun?

LG, Lola


----------



## Bertie_m (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Lola, ob meine Methode uinfehlbar ist, weil ich nicht. Ich habe auch solch eine Dummheit begangen, und als die mich anschrieben, habe ich ihnen zweierlei geantwortet: (1) Ich habe mit ihnen keinen Vertrag geschlossen. (2) Falls Eingaben von mir so missverstanden werden könnten, fechte ich sie wegen Erklärungsirrtums an. Ich habe von Validea eine Mahnung bekommen, die ichn nicht beantwortet habe. Was dann passiert, werde 
ich berichten. Bisher ist hier noch niemand verklagt worden von denen.


----------



## Lola111 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Danke.


Meine Frage ist:


*Habe ich durch die Kündigungs-mail dem Vertrag zugestimmt?*


LG, Lola


----------



## HUmax (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Lola111 schrieb:


> habe auch heute die erste mail bekommen, dass ich 96 Euro bezahlen soll.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich nun was Dummes gemacht habe:
> Ich habe denen per mail geantwortet, dass ich den Vertrag kündigen möchte.
> War das ein Fehler? (denn damit gebe ich ja zu, dass ich einen Vertrag mit ihnen habe...)
> ...





Lola111 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist:
> Habe ich durch die Kündigungs-mail dem Vertrag zugestimmt?


Bitte erst sich informieren, bevor man irgendwas an die Nutzlosbranche schreibt. Nicht das man am Ende denen doch vielleicht was falsches schreibt. Und bevor man wieder zum gefühlten 1.500 Mal fragt, was machen machen soll ...

Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html

Das schauen: Info-Videos von katzenjens

Hier im Thread lesen.

Oder auf den Seiten der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg nachschauen.


----------



## Lola111 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Danke, das beantwortet aber nicht meine gestellte Frage.

LG


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2008)

Lola111 schrieb:


> ....beantwortet aber nicht meine gestellte Frage.
> 
> LG


...was heißt hier "LG"? Deine Frage dürfen wir hier nicht beantworten, da das verbotene Rechtsberatung sein könnte. Beantworte sie dir doch selbst, denn 


> Habe ich durch die Kündigungs-mail dem Vertrag zugestimmt?


seit wann stimmt man einem Vertrag zu, wenn man eigentlich beabsichtigt was zu kündigen? Zumal, wozu will man eigentlich kündigen, was seiner Meinung nach eigentlich gar keinen Bestand hat? "Widerspruch" ist hier das Zauberwort aber das kannst du den bereits benannten Links entnehmen.


----------



## Lola111 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ich habe geschrieben an mega-downloads: 

Hiermit ich möchte den Vertrag mit mega-downloads zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt kündigen.

Meine Frage ist, ob das ein Fehler war.



 LG= Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lola111 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Kann ich denn jetzt noch Widerspruch einlegen, nachdem ich geschrieben habe, dass ich den Vertrag kündigen will?


----------



## loku48 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Lola111 schrieb:


> Kann ich denn jetzt noch Widerspruch einlegen, nachdem ich geschrieben habe, dass ich den Vertrag kündigen will?



Widerspruch kann immer eingelegt werden,aber am besten mit speziellen
Einschreiben.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Empfehle dringend  Zurückhaltung bei der Diskussion, da sie beginnt in persönliche Rechtsberatung 
auszuufern, die  mit  sehr geringen Ausnahmen entgegen euphorischer Erwartungshaltung auch nach 
dem 1.7 verboten ist

Diskussionen zu Rechtsfragen  können hier geführt werden.
Recht und Gesetz - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...-weit-darf-rechtsberatung-in-foren-gehen.html

Ansonsten: persönliche Beratung ausschließlich bei Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## Lola111 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Empfehle dringend Zurückhaltung bei der Diskussion, da sie beginnt in persönliche Rechtsberatung
> auszuufern, die mit sehr geringen Ausnahmen auch nach dem 1.7 verboten ist


 
Zurückhaltung für Fragende oder Beantworter?



loku48 schrieb:


> Widerspruch kann immer eingelegt werden,aber am besten mit speziellen
> Einschreiben.


 
Danke


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Lola111 schrieb:


> Zurückhaltung für Fragende oder Beantworter?


Fragen kannst du soviel wie du willst, aber persönliche Antwort/Beratung  ist  nach dem Rechtsberatungesetz verboten.
(oder willst du die 5000 € übernehmen, die den Betreibern eines  Forums   drohen, wenn sie es  zuließen?)


----------



## loku48 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Empfehle dringend  Zurückhaltung bei der Diskussion, da sie beginnt in persönliche Rechtsberatung
> auszuufern, die  mit  sehr geringen Ausnahmen entgegen euphorischer Erwartungshaltung auch nach
> dem 1.7 verboten ist
> 
> ...


Sorry,ich hätte es vielleicht anders formulieren sollen


----------



## zitterbacke (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Bertie_m schrieb:


> Also bisher haben wir hier (korrigiert mich, wenn ich Unrecht habe) nur erste, zweite, 'letzte' Mahnungen. Teils von der Bluebyte, teils von Validea und vielleicht auch mal von einem Inkassounternehmen, das Validea in Deutschland beauftragt hat. Mahnbescheide und Klagen gab es bisher noch nicht. Das wäre gut zu erfahren, ob jemandem bisher mehr passiert ist, als diese Mahn-Drohbriefe.


 
also ich biete jetzt mal collector forderungsmanagement aus herford
an, die bieten mir sogar ratenzahlung an. die forderung war vor 3 wochen
fällig, nun mal sehen was als nächstes kommt, werde dann berichten

lg


----------



## MichNig (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Tip von einer Bekannten......

Wie man gegen unberechtigte Forderungen effektiv vorgeht :-p


Vorgehen bei unberechtigten Rechnungen und Inkassobüros :scherzkeks:



“Immer wieder lese ich, daß sich im Internet [.......] zum Rechtsanwalt gehen (Kosten verursachen) oder zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen (Kosten verursachen, Zeit verschwenden).

Wenn mir einer eine Forderung aufmacht, die ich für nicht begründet halte, was ich erst nach dem Öffnen des ersten Briefes weiß, gehe ich so vor:

ich werfe den Brief weg 
weitere Post sende ich ungeöffnet an den Absender zurück mit einem Vermerk auf dem Couvert “Empfang abgelehnt, zurück an Absender” sogar dann, wenn kein Absender ohne Öffnen erkennbar ist
(Die Post hat in München ein spezielles Postamt, die solche Briefe unter Aufsicht öffnen, um den Absender festzustellen. Das kleben sie den Brief wieder zu und senden ihn an den Absender zurück.) 
Post von Inkassounternehmen nehme ich grundsätzlich nicht an und sende sie ungeöffnet an den Absender zurück mit einem Vermerk auf dem Couvert “Empfang abgelehnt, zurück an Absender” 
Wenn der Angreifer noch nicht gemerkt hat, daß ich mich auskenne und kaum zu knacken bin, kommt jetzt ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, für den ich 2 Wochen Zeit zum Widerspruch habe. Ich nähre jetzt die Hoffnung des Angreifers indem ich den Mahnbescheid 10 Tage bei mir liegen lasse. Ich weiß ja, daß der Angreifer ein Fristenbuch führt und ganz genau merkt, daß ich 10 Tage “grübele” ob ich nicht vielleicht doch bezahle.

Nach besagten 10 Tagen widerspreche ich dem Mahnbescheid vollständig. (Das Mahnbescheidsformular erlaubt auch teilweisen Widerspruch)

Damit es jetzt weitergeht, müßte der Angreifer eine Klage auf Zahlung gegen mich verfassen in der er auch die Beweise für meine Zahlschuld aufführen muß.

Und das ist bisher immer unterblieben.

Der Angreifer weiß ja nun, daß ich es es auf den Prozeß anlege, daß ich beim Mahnbescheid mit ihm gespielt habe und daß mir weder Rechnungen noch Mahnungen oder irgendetwas vorliegen, weil er alles zurückbekommen hat. Er müßte für die Klage bezüglich Rechtsanwalts- und Gerichtskosten in Vorkasse gehen im Wissen darum, daß ich ihm seine Klageschrift in der Luft zerreiße.

Wie gesagt, eine Klage habe ich noch nie erhalten, aber meine Möglichkeiten gehen noch weiter:

Ich könnte mit einer Widerklage antworten, ich kann mit der Klageschrift aber auch zur nächsten Polizeiwache gehen und eine Strafanzeige und Strafantrag wegen versuchten Betruges aufgeben. Von der Polizeiwache nehme ich die Tagebuchnummer mit.

Die Polizei sendet den Fall an die zuständige Wache am Wohnort des Angreifers und diese lädt den Angreifer zur Beschuldigtenvernehmung vor. Das würde ganz automatisch passieren.

Entweder würde ich jetzt vom Gericht die Klagezurückziehung erhalten oder von der Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft einen Bescheid über die Einstellung des Verfahrens oder einen Bescheid über die Eröffnung eines Ermittlungsverfahrens.

Bei Einstellung des Verfahrens schreibe ich eine Klageerwiderung/Widerklage und bei Eröffnung eines Ermittlungsverfahrens hole ich mir vom Gericht eine Fristverlängerung für die Klageerwiderung/Widerklage, denn Strafsachen hemmen Zivilsachen. Solange in der Strafsache nicht entschieden ist, findet auch der Zivilprozeß über meine angebliche Zahlschuld nicht statt.

Was riskiere ich, wenn es zum Prozeß kommt und ich ihn verliere?
Ich muß zahlen und habe noch vielleicht 100 € Gerichtskosten und ich muß den Gegneranwalt bezahlen und zwar nach Gebührentabelle.
Bei Streitwerten bis 100 € ist das nicht viel.

Der Gegner weiß ganz genau, daß das der Ablauf bei mir sein würde und er weiß, daß er ein Abzocker ist. Deshalb schreibt er die Klageschrift erst gar nicht.

Und ich lebe viel ruhiger damit. Ich sitze wie in einer Burg und lasse den Angreifer gegen die Mauern anrennen, wieder und wieder. Ich verteidige mich erst dann, wenn er es über die Mauern geschafft hat.

Solange, wie es Leute gibt, die sich schon vorher heiß machen, Briefe schreiben, zu Anwälten laufen, realisiert er seinen [......] bei diesen doch viel einfacher. Was soll er mit mir kämpfen, wenn es ihm die anderen so einfach machen?



Laßt Euch nicht verrückt machen, laßt sie kommen und abprallen. :wall:


----------



## HUmax (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Mega-Downloads.net ist übrigens morgen Thema im c`t magazin des hr fernsehen.



			
				ct magazin.tv schrieb:
			
		

> Drangeblieben - Die neuen Tricks der Web-Abzocker
> Mega-Downloads: Freie Software zu hohen Preisen
> 
> Es ist erstaunlich, wie leistungsfähig kostenlose Software ist. So kann man problemlos einen Computer betreiben, ohne auch nur einen Cent für die benötigten Programme auszugeben. Das ganze natürlich ganz legal. Die kostenlosen Programme findet man als sogenannte „Freeware“ in großem Umfang im Internet. Aber Vorsicht: Wer in den gängigen Suchmaschinen nach Freeware sucht, landet all zu oft bei betrügerischen Anbietern, bei denen man mit dem Downlaod der kostenlosen Programme ein kostenpflichtiges Abo abschließt.


----------



## Serina1982 (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo!

Hier ist noch eine [ edit] . Bin jetzt bei der letzten Mahnung!
Ich werde auf keinen Fall bezahlen, außerdem will ich dem endgültig ein Ende machen. Habe seit gestern ca: 100 Menschen gefunden die auch von mega-downloads Rechnungen erhalten haben. Ich denke das es noch viel viel mehr davon gibt. Was die Leute dort machen ist das Letzte und sollte verboten. Nicht nur wegen uns sollten wir etwas machen, sondern auch wegen denen die zukünftig auf solche [ edit] rein fallen. Es gibt immer noch viele die aus Angst bezahlen und das wissen diese Leute!
Gemeinsam sind wir stark, ist ein ziemlich weiser Spruch!
Werde nicht zu letzt aus beruflichen Gründen dran bleiben und ich hoffe das sich mir einige Anschließen werden.


----------



## Felectro (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe vor kurzem auch eine Aufforderung von Mega- Downloads bekommen 96€ für ein Jahresabonnement zu zahlen. Habe das am Anfang natürlich ignoriert weil ich von solchen [......] schon öfters gehört habe. Dann kam die erste Mahnung auf die ich geantwortet habe, dass ich noch nich von deren Seite gehört habe und nichts zahlen werde.

Daraufhin kam ein Schreiben zurück. Sie sagten ich hätte einen Service für BitTorrent oder sowas in der Richtung in Anspruch genommen. Damit haben sie auch nicht unrecht.Deswegen hab ich auch zurückgeschrieben, und zwra in keiner netten Weise, das ich wohl doch auf der Seite war und die 96 fürn Arsch sind .Aber eigentlich war ich nie auf der mega-downloads.net Seite.
Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob sie das Recht auf die 96€ haben, da ich ja eigentlich nicht auf der Seite war aber um diese Torrent zu nutzen mich schon angemeldet habe, aber ganz woanders und ohne Kosten.

Also muss ich jetzt zahlen?
Und wie ging das weiter nachdem ihr nicht gezahlt habt? 

Hoffe auf eure Hilfe.
Vielen Dank im voraus.
Gruß Felectro


----------



## HUmax (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Bitte erst sich informieren, bevor man irgendwas an die Nutzlosbranche schreibt. Nicht das man am Ende denen doch vielleicht was falsches schreibt. Und bevor man wieder zum gefühlten 1.500 Mal fragt, was machen machen soll ...

Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html

Das schauen: Info-Videos von katzenjens

Hier im Thread lesen.

Oder auf den Seiten der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg nachschauen.


----------



## NeoThunderDragon19 (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

habe jetzt auch schon meine erste mahnung hinter mir und auch schon ne kleiner disskussion mit diesem "support" in der letzten haben sie geschrieben das ihre seite anwaltlich geprüft worden sei und sie desshalb rechtskräftig ist, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das auch das eine lüge ist oder?
aud jedenfall werde ich jetzt nix mehr schreiben und das ganze aussitzen sollen sie doch kommen mit was auch immer.

@Serina1982 wenn du dich da schon so mehr oder weniger auskennst und schon so viele leute gefunden hast dennen es ähnlich geht vll. kannst ud mir ja einfahc mal ne e-mail schreiben? um vll. ein wenig darüber zu reden oder was man machen kann. im forum selbst darf man das ja nicht
meine mail: [......]


----------



## HUmax (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



NeoThunderDragon19 schrieb:


> in der letzten haben sie geschrieben das ihre seite anwaltlich geprüft worden sei und sie desshalb rechtskräftig ist


Das entscheidet höchstens ein Gericht und kein Anwalt der im bezahlten Auftrag von denen irgendein Wischiwaschi verfasst.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Was unter dem Label Anwalt segelt, ist nicht immer ein Ruhmesblatt für den Berufsstand, inbesondere diejenigen, die für die Nutzlosbranche tätig sind.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52809-rechnungen-per-spam.html#post240334


----------



## Gladbachi (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo

Habe letzte Mahnung vor Übergabe an das Inkassobüro bekommen
über 100,50euro

Nun habe ich von dem Musterbrief von der verbraucherzentrale
denn ein Einschreibe Brief geschickt, das denn Vertrag widerrufe und die Forderung nicht begleichen werde.

Hoffe das war richtig so

Gruß Gladbachi


----------



## HUmax (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Siehe auch die Links wenige Postings vor Deinem. Was nun jemand macht oder nicht macht, muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------



## ~Leen~ (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo,
ich habe gestern auch eine Email von mega-downloads.net bekommen... da ich aber in den letzten Wochen viel für mein Handy oder PC runterladen wollte und viel umhergeklickt habe kann ich mich nicht erinnern, ob ich auf dieser Seite gewesen bin. Ich kann es mir aber nicht vorstellen und außer ein paar Handy-Disings und GRATIS-Programme zur Bildergestaltung habe ich nichts runtergeladen. 

Auf die Rechnung habe ich geantwortet und wiedersprochen, doch sie meinten nur, dass ein güliger Vertrag zur stande gekommen wäre, da die AGBs etc. deutlich dargestellt gewesen wäre. 

Was mache ich jetzt? Einfach ignorieren?


----------



## webwatcher (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



~Leen~ schrieb:


> Was mache ich jetzt?


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## Wilfried Baumann (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Gut in Erfahrung bringen zu können, dass mega-downloads.net nicht nur bei mir versucht auf eine "Schlimmfingerweise" an Geld zu kommen. 
Nach Zusendung einer Rechnung per eMail klärte ich sie auf kein Kunde zu sein und auch nicht werden zu wollen, was von Seite mega-downloads nicht akzeptiert wurde. Ich bin gepannt wie es weitergeht. Geld kriegen diese [ edit]  auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Bertie_m (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ich habe auch, von ganz am Anfang abgesehen, nie geantwortet. Was ich aber getan habe: ich habe mich mit vorsichtigen Briefen an die Geschäftspartner gewandt. Valideas Commerzbank-Konto scheint es daraufhin nicht mehr zu geben, und die Postbank habe ich auch unterrichtet; mal sehen, wie lange sie da noch sind. Dann habe ich mich an den Host Nessus in Wien gewandt, wo BlueByte und Validea nach meinen Ermittlungen sind. Jetzt habe ich an Google geschrieben wegen dieser besonderen Anzeigentechnik, die sie haben. Alles ohne Beleidígung und Angriffsflächen, und immer habe ich nur vorgeschlagen, die Geschäftsverbindung zu überprüfen. Bei mir selber ist die Validea-Zahlungsfrist abgelaufen, und ich erwarte jetzt Post von deren deutschem Inkassoinstitut. Die haben ja dann sicher auch eine Bankverbindung *grins*. Es fängt an, mir Spaß zu machen.


----------



## Wilfried Baumann (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Danke Berti für deine Zeilen, ich werde es ebenso halten mit diesem Verein.
Gruß
Wilfried Baumann


----------



## Serina1982 (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Das sehe ich genau so. auch mir fängt das langsam an Spaß zu machen. Bis jetzt haben wir noch niemanden gehört der über die letzte Mahnung hinaus kam. Das wird auch seine Gründe haben. Ich habe auch schon einiges recherchiert und ich sage euch das die damit nicht durch kommen. Solche "Firmen" spekulieren auf die 30 Prozent der Leute die aus Angst vor dem Inkassounternehmen überweisen!Mal schauen wie es weiter geht. Vorerst würde ich gar nichts tun. Auch ich habe schon einige (vernünftige) Nachrichten an Mega-downloads versandt. Zurück kamen nur die üblichen standart Antworten.


----------



## sascha (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



> Auch ich habe schon einige (vernünftige) Nachrichten an Mega-downloads versandt. Zurück kamen nur die üblichen standart Antworten.



Was sollen die Antwort-Computer denn sonst tun?


----------



## brooks (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

hallo...ich habe diesen [...] auch bekommen und mich würde intresieren ob denn schon mal jemand bezahlt hat und das angebot ernsthaft benutzt hatt?! eins ist sicher die bekommen keinene cent von mir und ich hoffe von euch auch nicht....!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Wilfried Baumann (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo Sascha und Brooks, lasst mich DARIO FO zitieren: "Bezahlt wird nicht!". 
Wir bleiben in Kontakt.
Grüße
W.K.B.


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



brooks schrieb:


> mich würde intresieren ob denn schon mal jemand bezahlt hat


Beklagenswerter Weise zahlen viele aus einer irrationalen Angst heraus ohne wirkliche Veranlassung, um sich vor weiterer Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahndrohschreiben "freizukaufen". In vielen Fällen geht diese "Hoffnung" nicht auf. Auch nach Zahlung gehen die Belästigungen oft weiter.

Das Geschäftsmodell der Kostenfallen funktioniert wie die Treibjagd. Mit viel Getöse werden ängstliche Hasen aufgeschreckt und Opfer der Jäger. Hasen, die einfach dem Treibergetöse trotzen, bleiben unbehelligt.

In 30 Monaten mit der Täuschen-und-Drohen-Mafia wurde nicht ein Betroffener wirklich vor Gericht zur Zahlung verurteilt. Außer dem Mahndroh-Getöse in unterschiedlichen Verkleidungen, mit und ohne Anwalt oder Inkassomitverdienern, passiert nix. Wer das Mahnkaperletheater als das versteht, was es ist, kommt am besten durch.


----------



## Babs (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

So, jetzt bin ich wohl auch Opfer von Mega-Downloads. War schon fast dabei die Rechnung zu bezahlen, damit ich einfach meine Ruhe hab. Zum Glück hab ich diese Seite gefunden...Habt ihr denn schon mal was von einem Inkasso-Büro gehört? Ich hab da auch definitv nix runtergeladen, zumindest kein 2-Jahres-Abo für 96 € pro Jahr.


----------



## brooks (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

wie kann man sich dann vor den nervigen mails schützen..! soll ich einfach mein e-mail account löschen?


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Nervige Mails hören dann auf, nervig zu sein, wenn man Mailmüll als Mailmüll erkennt.


----------



## brooks (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

auf gut deutsch einfach ignorieren und den müll als spam markieren und gar nicht erst öffnen?


----------



## W-48 (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



> wie kann man sich dann vor den nervigen mails schützen..!


Bei vielen Mail-Providern gibt es schöne Filterfunktionen, z.B. web.de oder gmx. Damit kann man Mails von bestimmten Absendern sofort löschen - oder z.B. in einen A***er-Ordner verschieben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Babs schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn schon mal was von einem Inkasso-Büro gehört?


Von denen hörst du in Kürze, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Da wird sich wohl der "Erfinder" des Kalletaler Dreiecks melden. :-D  Aber das sollte dich nicht weiter beeindrucken.


----------



## brooks (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

man kann sich doch nur drüber lustig machen und lachen....:-D


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



brooks schrieb:


> man kann sich doch nur drüber lustig machen und lachen....:-D


Diese gesunde Einstellung würde manchen ängstlichen Postern hier gut zu Gesicht stehen....  :-D

Finanztest hat die Sache auch bereits zum Thema gemacht.


----------



## Babs (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

ok, dann also in den müll mit den mail etc und wieder auf fußball konzentrieren.Danke!


----------



## *BlackSunny* (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo....
also ich habe mich auch bei mega downloads angemeldet, aber nie etwas runtergelden, da ich die bestätigungs e-mail erst einige Tage später bekommen habe und so mit mir das Programm wo anders KOSTENLOS heruntergeladen habe. habe dann auch etliche Mahnungen bekommen und schließlich wurde das inkassobüro beauftragt. Da ich aber dieses Forum erst später entdeckt habe, habe ich den Betrag von 151 € bezahlt:wall:. Kann man da jetzt noch etwas gegen tun oder ist das geld weg? wenn ja was?
falls ich noch eine rechnung erhalten sollte für die näxten 12 monate werde ich natürlich nix mehr bezahlen....

würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## Bertie_m (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ich rede jetzt nicht von der rechtlichen Situation. Rein praktisch empfehle ich, den Betrag abzuschreiben. Wie soll man hinter einem Inkassobüro wegen der Rückforderung einer einmal geleisteten Zahlung herschreiben oder -klagen und damit in absehbarer Zeit, also bis zur Rente, Erfolg haben? Unmöglich, denke ich.


----------



## *BlackSunny* (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

ok danke. aber wenn ich noch mal eine Rechnung bekommen sollte, ist es wahrscheinlich sinnlos zu zahlen, da diese firma eh nichts macht oder?


----------



## becca23 (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

hey!

na,da bin ich ja flott fündig geworden!habe heute nämlich auch eine "rechnung" erhalten.da ich mich ziemlich geärgert habe,weil meinem bruder vor gar nicht allzulanger zeit das gleiche passiert ist,dachte ich es wäre ja möglich das es noch mehreren so geht.

bei meinem bruder war die krönung des ganzen,dass er (ich muss betonen meine eltern) das geld überwiesen hat-und es zurückgebucht wurde...mit der begründung das dieses konto erloschen sei!auch nicht schlecht...erst mit rechtlichen schritten drohen,aber dann kein konto besitzten...freaks 

also-keine sorgen machen...die wollen unser geld anscheinend eh nicht...


----------



## HUmax (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



becca23 schrieb:


> das geld überwiesen hat-und es zurückgebucht wurde...mit der begründung das dieses konto erloschen sei!auch nicht schlecht...erst mit rechtlichen schritten drohen,aber dann kein konto besitzten...


Natürlich haben die ein Konto, nur das Konto wo darauf überwiesen wurde, wurde zwischenzeitlich von der Bank gekündigt und gelöscht.


----------



## NeoThunderDragon19 (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

heisst das , das jetzt selbst die bank auf die [] aufmerksam geworden ist und was dagegen gemacht hat?
also gegen die von mega-downloads.net?

dann kann man sich ja noch weniger sorgen machen oder?^^


----------



## physicus (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ja. Die Banken sind um ihren Ruf besorgt und kündigen gerne Konten, wenn ihnen das Verhalten des Kontoinhabers mitgeteilt und bewiesen wird.

LG
P


----------



## dvill (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Die Schwachstelle der Geschäfte der Täuschen-und-Drohen-Mafia ist das Einsammeln der zusammengepressten Gelder. Die Straßen-Mafia hat es da einfacher. Die holen die Gelder selbst an der Haustur ab.

Die virtuellen Bedrohnungen mit schwachsinnigen Mails oder Inkassobriefen ängstigen die vorgesehenen "Kunden" zwar zur Zahlungsbereitschaft, aber das Geld muss auch den Drahtziehern zugehen. Hierzu benötigt man die Dienstleistung von Banken, die nicht gegenüber Endkunden als Komplizen solcher Banden in Erscheinung treten wollen.

Die Halbwertszeit von Kontoverbindungen ist nicht länger als die Zeit, bis dass die Bank begreift, welche Gelder dort gesammelt werden. Leider prüfen die Banken bei Geschäftskonten nicht die Bonität des Kontoinhabers durch Google.


----------



## Wilfried Baumann (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

An dvill und alle! 
Ganz prima die Beiträge. Bleiben wir am Ball. Ich bin hocherfreut über Computerbetrug.de. 
Frage: hat jemand Probleme mit EuCeVa?


----------



## Bertie_m (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



becca23 schrieb:


> bei meinem bruder war die krönung des ganzen,dass er (ich muss betonen meine eltern) das geld überwiesen hat-und es zurückgebucht wurde...mit der begründung das dieses konto erloschen sei!



Gut! Es wäre schön, wenn du auch noch die Bank nennen könntest, Becca. Vielleicht beruht die Löschung ja auf unseren Hinweisen, und das gibt uns dann ein schönes Gefühl!


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wilfried Baumann schrieb:


> Frage: hat jemand Probleme mit EuCeVa?


Welcher Art sollen die Probleme sein? Euceva(.com) ist eine Unternehmung der EuMedien GmbH, eine Firma, deren Kunden schon des öfteren Probleme mit ihr hatten.http://www.eumedien.de/ Ist aber ein anderes Thema, falscher Thread hier.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ist aber ein anderes Thema, falscher Thread hier.



Posting an entsprechenden Thread kopiert. Zu dem Thema bitte dort weiterposten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/48121-euceva-livinglotto-und-wie-de-2.html#post240525


----------



## *BlackSunny* (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



becca23 schrieb:


> bei meinem bruder war die krönung des ganzen,dass er (ich muss betonen meine eltern) das geld überwiesen hat-und es zurückgebucht wurde...mit der begründung das dieses konto erloschen sei!auch nicht schlecht...erst mit rechtlichen schritten drohen,aber dann kein konto besitzten...freaks
> 
> also-keine sorgen machen...die wollen unser geld anscheinend eh nicht...




naja vll hab ich ja glück und hab das geld auch wieder aufm konto =P muss ich mal nachschauen =P


----------



## Trucker_Sam (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo Leute,

Bin auch auf die Mega-Downloads reingefallen.:wall:
Hab zu meinem Geburtstag meine erste Mahnung bekommen:grin: und anscheinend hat die Valide GmbH eine neu Bank gefunden!
Ich soll meinen Beitrag von 96€:auslach: auf ein Konto der Postbank überweisen.
Hab gerade mit der Postbank telefoniert die sagen sie können nichts machen
( Konto sperren oder ähnliches ) müsste die Exekutive machen.


----------



## HUmax (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Trucker_Sam schrieb:


> auf ein Konto der Postbank überweisen.
> Hab gerade mit der Postbank telefoniert die sagen sie können nichts machen
> ( Konto sperren oder ähnliches ) müsste die Exekutive machen.


Quatsch.

Da wendet man sich nicht an jemand in einem Call-Center. Die können eh sowas nicht machen. Da muss man sich schon direkt an die kontoführende Postbank wenden.

Das es funktioniert, zeigen viele andere regelmäßige Kontokündigungen bei der Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## Trucker_Sam (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

@HUmax

also gehe ich jetzt zu meiner Postbank (bin dort auch Kunde) und was sag ich denen dann dort?


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Trucker_Sam schrieb:


> @HUmax
> 
> also gehe ich jetzt zu meiner Postbank (bin dort auch Kunde) und was sag ich denen dann dort?


Üblicherweise beginnen in zivilisierten Regionen die Unterhaltungen mit

"Guten Tag"

oder

"Grüß Gott"


----------



## Trucker_Sam (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Entschuldigung vergaß meine Sprachgepflogenheiten,
wird nicht mehr vorkommen.

"Gott zum Gruße!"


----------



## Paul007 (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo und guten Tag @ all 

Also ich habe auch eine Rechnung - klar, sonst wäre ich nicht in diesem interessanten Forum gelandet.

Trotz allem eine Frage
Also ich werde auch das Schreiben der Verbraucherschutzzentrale abschicken, hierbei sehe ich nur ein Problem, dass man ein einschreiben nicht an ein Postfach schicken kann - oder liege ich falsch?!?

Paul


----------



## katinkasunshine (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo!
Ich habe dummerweise ein Programm auf mega-downloads.net runtergeladen und muss nun angeblich 96 € für ein Abo bezahlen. Die 2 Wochen Frist, die ich zum Widerrufen hätte, sind lange vorbei. Das Einzige, was mir Hoffnung macht, ist, dass ich erst 17 bin und somit ohne Erlaubnis meiner Eltern keine Vertäge abschließen darf/kann. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es auch bei dieser Firma funktioniert?

Grüße

Kathy


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Paul007 schrieb:


> hierbei sehe ich nur ein Problem, dass man ein einschreiben nicht an ein Postfach schicken kann -


Wieso ist das dein Problem?  Wer erreichbar sein will, hat auch eine  reale 
zustellbare Adresse. Ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, "Liebesbriefchen" zu schreiben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


katinkasunshine schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es auch bei dieser Firma funktioniert?


Du bist sicher, mehr gelesen zu haben als nur die Überschrift vom Thread? 
Nochmal ganz speziell für dich 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430
Absatz:


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


----------



## Loni (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine Mail von mega-downloads.net bekommen und auch mit einem Musterbrief aus dem Internet per Mail widersprochen. 
Heute habe ich eine weitere Mail bekommen, dass meine Anfechtung nicht gültig wäre, da ich eben das Widerrufsrecht nicht genutzt habe. Mein Vertrag wäre somit also noch gültig. Dazu haben sie mir noch genau eine Auflistung geschickt, dass ich mich an dem und dem Tag zu der und der Zeit bei ihnen angemeldet habe und nach "Antivirus 2008" gesucht habe. Ich weiß auch, dass ich irgendwann ind iesem Zeitraum mal nach einem Anitviren-Programm gesucht habe, allerdings nicht nach antivirus 2008, und mich da auch auf einer Seite angemeldet habe ( ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob es diese Seite war, es kann also schon sein, dass ich mich wirklich dort angemeldet habe).
Soll ich das Ganze trotzdem weiter ignorieren?


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Offensichtlich sind wir  wie bei den Nachbarn mal wieder am Punkt angelangt, wo einfach nur noch 
drauflos gepostet wird, ohne  auch nur mal einmal im Thread zu lesen. In den weit über 1200 Postings 
ist alles aber auch alles schon zigmal durchgekaut worden. Es gibt z.Z keine neuen Fragen mehr

Das lesen:
1)   Die einfache  Version 
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) für die, die mehr wissen wollen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

3) Für Lesefaule 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

4) Thread lesen



SEP schrieb:


> *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *


----------



## Bertie_m (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ich habe ja die Politik, ihre Geschäftspartner vorsichtig anzuschreiben und auf Google zu verweisen. Ein Host, bei dem sie Portale haben, hat mir nun folgendes geschrieben:

"Danke für Ihre Hinweise! Uns war nicht bewusst dass unser Kunde so dreist vorgeht.
Da sich hier allerdings die Rechtslage anscheinend in einem Graubereich befindet können wir nicht ohne weiteres dagegen vorgehen, ich kann ihnen aber versichern dass wir in den nächsten Monaten nicht mehr Hoster von diesen Portalen sein werden."

Ein kleiner Erfolg. Ich mache weiter, sobald ich neue Post habe


----------



## Wilfried Baumann (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo Loni,
reagiere erst auf eine Mahnung nach der Rechnung. Schreibe dann, dass du ein GRATISPROGRAMM probieren wolltest und nichts anderes. Von Zeit- und Gebührenbedingungen hättest du nichts lesen können. 

Gruß
Wilfried Baumann


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Wilfried Baumann schrieb:


> Schreibe dann, dass du


der Nutzen solcher Korrespondenz  ist äußerst zweifelhaft.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html
 Außerdem interessiert es  den Mailantwortroboter  ohnehin nicht sonderlich. 
Das  Antwortrepertoire ist sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Susanne (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo Zusammen,
wenn ihr die Sendung "ct" im Fernsehen gesehen habt wisst ihr was ihr machen müsst. Nichts. CT Magazin | Fernsehen | hr

Die Sendung wird öfter in mehreren Fernsehprogrammen wiederholt, ich glaube am 26.6. nocheinmal.
Also, lasst die soviel schreiben und mahnen wie sie wollen, von mir bekommen sie auch kein Geld, trotz Mahnungen.

Ich finde dieses Forum spitze es macht Mut durchzuhalten.
Weiter so.:smile:


----------



## Hantress (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo, 

reihe mich dann mal auch in die Opferreihe ein. Habe auch eine Rechnung von Mega-Downloads bekommen. Wüste gern ob jemand schon mehr als ne Mahnung erhalten hat. (Mahnbescheid). Auch wüste ich gern wie ihr auf Rechnungen von Inkassofirmen so reagiert habt. 
Nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe werde ich erst mal nicht zahlen. 

Schöne Grüße 
Hantress


----------



## FidelZastro (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo,

meine Freundin hat auch eine Rechnung von Mega-Downloads bekommen. Angeblich soll sie das Abo am 3.6. in Anspruch genommen haben, was kurios ist: sie hat erst seit wenigen Tagen DSL und mit ihrem alten 56K kommt sicher niemand auf die Idee, sich auf einer Download-Seite anzumelden. Im Übrigen hat sie sich heute die Seite noch mal angeschaut und ist sich sicher, sie nie zuvor besucht zu haben. So weit also ein alter Hut.

Nun kurz meine Frage:
Ich möchte den hier angebotenen Musterbrief ausfüllen und abschicken. An welche Adresse tu' ich das? In der Rechnung ist eine in Wien und eine in Hinterfurzistan (Fehler vorbehalten ) angegeben. 

Danke für eure Antwort!

Grüße
Florian


----------



## Bertie_m (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

einfach gar nicht antworten, das ist das beste.


----------



## NeoThunderDragon19 (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

jo ich bin ja auch ein opfer und mache einfach gar nichts mehr ich habe hier genug gelesen und angeschaut um mir sicher zu sein das mir nichts passiert weil ich ja, und alle andren hier nichts vrebrochen haben egal was die schreiben. 
wurde ja glaube ich eh schon oft gesagt das man ar nicht reagieren soll


----------



## Herkules (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo,

Du wirst doch kein Geld dafür ausgeben, indem Du einen eingeschriebenen Brief an irgendeinen Briefkasten schickst, oder? Meist haben diese Seitenanbieter keine ladungsfähige Anschrift, dadurch ist ein Einschreiben nicht zustellbar und somit Geldverschwendung. Wenn Du denen unbedingt schreiben willst, dann natürlich an den Briefkasten in Wien und normal zugestellt. Die antworten doch sowieso nicht. Ansonsten hier die Beiträge der Betroffenen lesen und nicht mehr auf derartige Schreiben reagieren.

Herkules


----------



## MichNig (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

So, habe heute das 2. Schreiben von Collector erhalten...... neue Fristsetzung bis zum 03.07.2008.....

Die schreiben doch tatsächlich:



> ........Wir gehen daher davon aus, daß Sie die Ansprüche in Höhe von derzeit
> 
> EUR 154,-
> 
> dem Grunde und der Höhe nach als berechtigt anerkennen und sehen der Überweisung des Gesamtbetrages unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens jetzt bis zum 03.07.08 entgegen......



-------------------> Hallo! gehts noch .....:wall: wie dreist sind die denn .... ich zahle beim ersten mal nicht und bin jetzt mit der Forderung einverstanden!!

Nun das werde ich jetzt aussitzen ...... bis zum Mahnbescheid der wohl hoffentlich nie kommen wird!:scherzkeks:

Noch wer der heute Post bekam?

Grüße

Michaela


----------



## Kapitän_Schnauz (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



MichNig schrieb:


> So, habe heute das 2. Schreiben von Collector erhalten......


....
Na süscher datt! Ich hatte heute den gleichen Brief im Briefkasten. Gleicher Wortlaut. Auch ich werde auf den Mahnbescheid warten, aber nebenei mal meine Bekannte fragen, denn die arbeitet bei der Polizei und soll dort mal forschen 

In diesem Sinne: Ruhe bewahren !!


----------



## HUmax (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Kapitän_Schnauz schrieb:


> aber nebenei mal meine Bekannte fragen, denn die arbeitet bei der Polizei und soll dort mal forschen


Und was erwartest Du dann Du erfahren?


----------



## Loni (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Ich habe den Bescheid jetzt auf Raten der Verbraucherzentrale abgeschickt, und zwar nach Wien.


----------



## milan27 (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

habe den gleichen brief heute bekommen.
hatte sogar ein brief hingeschickt in denen ich mitgeteilt habe das ich den vertrag gekündigt habe, darauf sind die gar nicht eingegangen, scheinbar haben die den gar nicht gelesen.


----------



## lelo1 (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Hallo an alle!!

Auch ich habe gestern erstmals Post (per Email) von Mega Downloads erhalten!!
Angeblich hätte ich Ihren Service benutzt und mich bei Ihnen angemeldet,was aber gelogen ist. Ich kannte bis gestern diese obzöne Seite gar nicht!!
Als ich sah was die zum Download anbieten dachte ich mir nur,wieso man dafür zahlen sollte wenn das ganze sowieso kostenlos überall downloaden kann!!
Dann habe ich mal die oben erwähnte Seite in Google eingegeben und dann war mir alles klar!! :roll:

Ich habe die Rechnung von denen ausgedruckt und von der Verbraucherzentrale die Pressemitteilung ausgedruckt und habe dann heute morgen erstmal meine Anwältin angerufen!!

(Habe Rechtschutz ohne SB) also wieso nicht gleich zum Anwalt!!

Ich habe Ihr diese Sache geschildert wie es gelofen ist,dass ich nämlich niemals auf dieser Seite war und auch nie was runtergeladen habe bei denen!!
Als ich Ihr den Firmensitz nannte (Vereinigte Arabische Emirate) sagte sie sofort da muss ich gar nichts zahlen!!
Das Postfach in Wien wäre nur eine Briefkastenfirma und unseriös!!
Also ein Widerruf per Einschrieben ist also rausgeschmissenes Geld und totaler Quatsch!!Es wird doch niemand antworten meinte Sie!!
Auf Rechnungen per Email muss man sowieso nie reagieren und alles andere was an Post (per Postbote kommt) soll ich ebenso ignorieren, es sei denn es kommt ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid von einem deutschem Gericht,dann soll ich es sofort an Sie weiterleiten!!

Sie hatte schon sehr oft solche Fälle und nie ist dabei so ein Fall vor Gericht gekommen,weil es 1. [...] 2.[...] sind.
Die müssten erstmal nachweisen können das ich meinen Namen eingetragen habe und es abgesendet habe und das können sie nicht, denn jeder kann einen wirkürlichen Namen eingeben und absenden!!

Ich habe mir sogar die Mühe gemacht und 60 Cent aus dem Fenster geschmissen und habe diese Nummer in Österreich gewählt! Ausser einem Sprechband kam da nichts!!

In Wien bekommen die jetzt einen normalen Brief (kein Einschreiben) von meiner Anwältin in dem steht das die mich in Ruhe lassen sollen und jeder Kontakt wegen mir nur über sie läuft!!

Bin mal gespannt ob sie Post bekommt von denen!!

Ich hoffe ich konnte mit meinem Beitrag einigen Leuten hier weiterhelfen,denn habe mich hier extra dafür registrieren lassen!!

Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten wenn ich was von meiner Anwältin hören sollte!!

Grüsse

_[Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



lelo1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte mit meinem Beitrag einigen Leuten hier weiterhelfen,denn habe mich hier extra dafür registrieren lassen!!


Kann darin nichts finden, was nicht schon dutzendemale durchgekaut worden ist.


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Kann darin nichts finden, was nicht schon dutzendemale durchgekaut worden ist.


Und deswegen schließen wir mal wieder den Widerkäuerthread.  In den über 1300 Postings 
ist alles aber auch alles schon zigmal durchgekaut worden. Es gibt z.Z keine neuen Fragen mehr

Das lesen:
1)   Die einfache  Version 
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) für die, die mehr wissen wollen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

3) Für Lesefaule 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

5) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

5) Thread lesen

6)





SEP schrieb:


> *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *



7) wer meint. er hätte was völlig Neues oder müßte sich unbedingt ausweinen, kann das hier tun
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53168-mega-downloads-laesst-mich-nicht-mehr-in-ruhe.html


----------



## sascha (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

Heute festgestellt: Die Falle lauert weiter bei Google. Wie man hier am Beispiel VLC Player sieht, werben die Täter in Anzeigen bei Google (Bild links, ganz oben "_VLC player - Neue Version_", was dann zu Seite _vlc-player.software-downloaden.com_ führt) mit fremden Programmen, die man anderswo kostenlos bekommt. Nach einem Zwischenschritt auf eine Landingpage (mittleres Bild) landet man dann auf der Anmeldemaske (rechtes Bild) mit der angeblichen Kostenpflicht, die rechts im Fließtext versteckt wird.

Übrigens mindestens ebenso erschreckend: Auch die zweite Anzeige auf der Google-Ergebnisseite führt direkt in eine Kostenfalle. Auch auf der Seite http://www.mediaplayer***.de.com wird mit dem kostenlosen Player geworben, wer zum Download seine Daten einträgt, soll dann angeblich einen Zweijahres-Vertrag mit kosten von knapp 200 Euro abgeschlossen haben.

Also immer schön aufpassen, wenn man im Web kostenlose Programme sucht.

*Hier geht es weiter*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53168-mega-downloads-laesst-mich-nicht-mehr-in-ruhe.html

.


----------



## webwatcher (12 November 2008)

*AW: mega-downloads.net: Probleme, Rechnungen, Mahnungen*

*Hier geht es weiter : *

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/53168-mega-downloads-laesst-mich-nicht-mehr-in-ruhe.html


----------

